# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Պարագրում. քվեարկություն և քննարկում. փորձարարական ստեղծագործական մրցույթ

## Chuk

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, այս թեմայում տեղադրվում են «Պարագրում» փորձարարական ստեղծագործական մրցույթի համար ստացված տարբերակները: Մրցույթը հայտարարվել է այս թեմայում: Ստորև ներկայացված են մրցույթի քվեարկության պայմանները:

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*
Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «Տարբերակ N. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 5 օր,Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվելու,Քվեարկության 5 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է, կարելի է քվեարկել մեկից ավելի հավանած տարբերակների օգտին, սակայն դա պետք է արվի միաժամանակ: Գրառման տեսքով քվեները չեն հաշվելու,«Ոչ մեկը չհավանեցի» կետ հարցման մեջ չկա: Այդպիսի կետ ընտրել ցանկանալու դեպքում կարելի է պարզապես չքվեարկել ու թեմայում՝ գրառման տեսքով, ներկայացնել կարծիքը,Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,5 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:




Հիշեցնեմ, որ ոգեշնչման աղբյուր պետք է հանդիսանար այս պար-բեմադրությունը.

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 1.
Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց
*

Արթնացավ շփոթված ու քրտնած: Երազում առաջին անգամ տղամարդու հետ սիրով էր զբաղվել: 10 րոպե չէր կարողանում շարժվել տեղից, կարմրել էր ամոթից, թվում էր թե անասելի մեղք է գործել: Սիրով զբաղվել, այն էլ չգիտես ում հետ, այն էլ երազում... բա մտերիմները ի՞նչ կասեն, որ իմանան, որ ինքը հատել է սահմանը:

10 րոպեից հիշեց, որ նախորդ օրն առաջին անգամ պարել էր մի տղամարդու հետ: Չէր ճանաչում այդ երիտասարդին, պարել էր, քանի որ ընկերներն էին բրդելով ասել, որ չմերժի պարի հրավիրողին: Ամբողջ 3 րոպեանոց պարի ընթացքում մտածել էր, թե երբ պետք է ավարտվի պարը, որ հագնվի ու փախնի, որ ինչքան հնարավոր է քիչ մարդ տեսնի իր աչքերը: Մտքերն ընդհատվում էին միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ տղամարդը ամուր սեղմում էր աղջկան: Դրանից ավելի էր կարմրում ու ջղաձգվում: Երաժշտության ավարտվելուն պես անեացավ դահլիճից: 

Երբ գիտակցեց, որ իրականում սահմանը չի հատել, ու դա ընդամենը երազ էր, նոր վեր կացավ անկողնուց, բայց երազի ազդեցությունը մնաց ամբողջ կյանքում: 

Երազի մասին ոչ մեկը չիմացավ, ինչպես եւ չէին իմացել առաջին պլատոնական սիրո, առաջին հիասթափության մասին: Հեռախոսի համարը փոխեց, որոշեց որ էլ չի հանդպելու չարաբաստիկ օրվա ծանոթների հետ: 

Մի քանի անգամ էլ վախենալով հիշեց երազի մասին, բայց արդեն դարձավ սովորական: Առավոտյան արթնանում էր, չէր շտապում լքել անկողինը: Փակում էր աչքերը ու նորից պատկերացնում նույն երազը: Թվում էր՝ թեւերը ընդարձակվում են, նմանվում են մեծ, անճանաչելի ու գոյություն չունեցող թռչունի թեւերի: Երազն էլ էր ընդարձակվում, սյուժեն տարբեր զարգացումներ էր ապրում: Աղջիկը հիշում էր իր դիտած բոլոր ֆիլմերը եւ կյանք էր տալիս ֆիլմային տեսարաններին իր երազում: Զուգընկերը ուներ արտաքին եւ դիմագծեր, բայց դրանք հստակ չէին, քանի որ տղայի դեմքը չէր էլ տեսել, հիշում էր միայն նրա կոշիկները, քանի որ գլուխը գետնից չէր բարձրացրել ամբողջ պարի ընթացքում:

Աղջիկը երջանիկ էր միայն առավոտյան մի քանի րոպեների ընթացքում, երբ ապրում էր իր երեւակայության մեջ: Օրվա մնացած հատվածում՝ աշխատանքի վայրում, դրսում զբոսնելիս, ընկերների հետ ժամանակ անցկացնելիս մարմնի մեջ օր-օրի մեծանում էր անտեսանելի մի ցավ, որը վերագրում էր հոգուն, մինչեւ մարմնի հետ տարօրինակ բաներ չսկսեցին կատարվել. հաճախակի հիվանդանալ, օրգանները հերթով զգացնել էին տալիս իրենց մասին աննկարագրելի ցավերով: Մի օր ցավերն այնքան ուժող էին կանացի օրգանների շրջանում, որ չդիմացավ ու սկսեց բղավելով արտասվել աշխատանքի վայրում: Տարան հիվանդանոց:

Բժիշկը երբ տեսավ, որ 35ամյա աղջնակը կույս է, բղավեց զայրացած:

- Հիմա, որ երկաթե այս սուր գործիքով պատռեմ դա ոչ բնական ճանապարհով, դուրդ կգա՞...

Այդպես աղջիկը «հատեց սահմանը», եւ պարզվեց որ կանացի օրգաններում քաղցկեղ ունի: 

Սկսեց պայքարի շրջանը: Կամքի ուժ միշտ ուներ, եթե մի բան հաստատապես էր որոշել: Որոշեց, որ չի պարտվելու ու պայքարելու է մինչեւ վերջ, որոշեց, որ ուզում է բուժվել ու ապրել: Մտածեց, որ արդար չի լինի գտնել կողակցի, երբ գիտի սեփական հիվանդության մասին: Դրա համար որոշեց բուժվել ու հետո նոր վայելել կյանքը: 

Ստացվում էր, օր-օրի դառնում էր ավելի գեղեցիկ, ավելի կանացի, լավատեսությամբ էր տրամադրվել: Էլ չէր սարսափում տղամարդկանց հայացքներից, էլ չէր փախնում մարդկանցից, պարում էր երբեմն տղաների հետ ու 3 րոպե անջատում էր միտքը եւ մտածում ոչնչի մասին: 

Թիկ-թակ, թիկ-թակ... ժամանակն առաջ էր գնում... մեկ ամիս, երկու ամիս, երեք ամիս... Աղոթում էր ու չէր դադարում տեսնել իր սիրելի երազը մինչեւ այն կդառնար իրականություն:

5 ամիս հետ բժիշկները նրան ասացին, որ բուժվել է, բայց հարազատներին կողքի սենյակում տրվեց մի թուղթ, որի վրա գրված էր՝ «հիվանդին ցույց չտալ...»

Այդ օրը աղջիկը որոշել էր, որ երազը վերջին անգամ է տեսնելու, այդպես էլ եղավ... դրսում անձրեւ էր գալիս, երբ աչքերը փակեց ու ընկղմվեց երազի մեջ: Հաջորդ օրը չարթնացավ, բայց դեմքին դրոշմված ժպիտը հուշում էր, որ հավերժացավ այդ երազի մեջ:

Հ.Գ. Կներեք տխրեցնելու համար...պարը թելադրեց գրել մի պատմություն, որը ցավոք սրտի իրականություն է:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), ivy (17.03.2013), Moonwalker (18.03.2013), Ripsim (19.03.2013), Sambitbaba (17.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (17.03.2013), Արևանուռ (20.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 2.
Ներսում*

-Չէ...

Միակ բառը, որ դուրս եկավ Էլիզայի շուրթերից:

Տեսնելով դռան մոտ կանգնած կնոջը՝ Մաքսը քարացավ: Լեզուն պապանձվեց, դեմքին գրվեցին աշխարհի բոլոր վառվող ու մարած բառերը: Կնոջ մտերիմ ընկերուհին սկսեց խուճապահար հագնվել...

Էլիզան փակվեց տանը: Ինքն իրեն հեռացրեց կյանքից: Մեղադրեց ու մոլորվեց: Փնտրեց ու չհասկացավ: Բոլորին ջնջեց, վերացրեց...

Մտքում խոստացավ չատել: Ու մոռացավ իր խոստումը: Օր օրի, կամաց սպանեց Մաքսին՝ իր մի մասնիկն էլ հետը թաղելով:

«Պիտի առաջ շարժվել, ինչ էլ լինի»:

Նորից սկսել վստահել մարդկանց, ընկերներ ունենալ, հանդիպել տղամարդկանց հետ: Նոր ընտանիք, գուցե երեխաներ...

Բայց Մաքսը չէր թողնում: Դո՞ւրս էր եկել: Իրականում մի ոտքով մնացել էր ներսում:

- Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից:

- Ուզում էի իմանալ ամեն ինչ կարգի՞ն է քեզ մոտ...

- Ամեն ինչ հոյակապ է, Մաքս, մի՛ զանգիր:

Էլիզան ուզում էր ազատվել: Վերջնականապես, լրիվ: 

Մաքսի հին շորերը հանեց նկուղից: Ի՞նչ անել, թափե՞լ, նվիրե՞լ: Չէր ուզում ավելորդ անգամ դիպչել դրանց: Բայց վերցրեց ու հագավ: Տհաճություն զգաց. ոչ մի հարազատ բան չէր մնացել... Հանեց նորից, հետո նաև իր շորերը, որովհետև դրանցից արդեն տղամարդու հոտ էր գալիս... Օտար, խեղդող...

Բացեց հին ալբոմը, մեջն իրենց պարապունքների նկարներն էին: Իրար հետ ծանոթանալու պատճառ դարձած պարի դասերը... Գտավ դասերի ժամանակ միմյանց գրած սիրային նամակները: Պատռել, վերացնել:

Հեռախոսը նորից զնգաց:

- Պիտի հանդիպենք,- ասաց Մաքսը:

Էլիզան աղմուկով դրեց խոսափողը:

«Արի... Կվեցնես հետևիցդ թողած աղբն ու վերջնականապես կկորչես»:

Տունը մաքրեց, կարգի բերեց: Իր սիրած ուտելիքը պատրաստեց: Մեջը լցրեց աչքերից թափվող կայծակը. թող մի քիչ կծու լիներ:

Հագավ իր ամենալավ զգեստը, մազերը հարդարեց: Մոտեցավ հայելուն: Հոգնած էր... Քամված: Փորձեց դեմքի արտահայտությունը փոխել: Ոչ մի դեպքում խղճուկ չերևալ: Ամեն ինչ կարգին էր: Ինքն ուժեղ էր:

Գլխում զրնգաց մոր խորհուրդը.

- Գուցե ներես...

- Իսկ ի՞նձ ոնց ներեմ դրանից հետո:

Դրսում ամպրոպ էր, անձրև: Մատով փորձեց ընթրիքը: Ըհն, համով էր:

Նայեց ժամացույցին: Ուր որ է գալու էր:

- Բարև,- ասաց շեմին կանգնած տղամարդը,- ինչո՞ւ ես կանչել:

...

- Չէ...

Միակ բառը, որ դուրս եկավ Էլիզայի շուրթերից:

Տեսարաններ չեղան, Մաքսը հանգիստ հեռացավ կնոջ մտերիմ ընկերուհու հետ:

- Ներիր, չէի ուզում ցավ պատճառել... Մենք սիրում ենք իրար...

Էլիզան փակվեց իր մեջ: Ինքն իրեն հեռացրեց կյանքից: Մեղադրեց ու մոլորվեց: Փնտրեց ու չհասկացավ: Բոլորին ջնջեց, վերացրեց, բայց Մաքսին չկարողացավ...

Մտքում խոստացավ չսիրել: Ու մոռացավ իր խոստումը: Օր օրի, կամաց սպանեց ինքն իրեն՝ ներսում միայն Մաքսին կենդանի պահելով:

Գլխում զրնգաց մոր խորհուրդը.

- Պիտի առաջ շարժվես, ինչ էլ լինի:

- Նոր ընտանի՞ք, երեխանե՞ր: Չե՜մ ուզում...

Զանգեց Մաքսին:

- Ինչո՞ւ ես զանգել, Էլիզա:

- Ուզում էի իմանաս, որ ինձ մոտ ամեն ինչ կարգին է:

- Խնդրում եմ մի զանգիր... Մի արա... Ներիր ինձ...

«Ո՞նց ներեմ»:

«Ո՞նց ապրեմ»:

Նկուղից հանեց Մաքսի հին շորերը, հագավ ու կուչ եկավ: Գրկեց ինքն իրեն, սեր արեց... Հանեց իրենց հին ալբոմը, պարի դասերին գրած նամակները: Նայեց, կարդաց: Պատկերն ու բառերը լցվեցին աչքերի մեջ, կուրացրեցին:

Ձեռքը նորից տարավ հեռախոսին:

- Պիտի հանդիպենք:

Տունը մաքրեց, կարգի բերեց: Մաքսի սիրած ուտելիքը սարքեց՝ մեջն աչքերից թափվող սեր խառնելով: Թող մի քիչ էլ քաղցր լիներ...

Հագավ իր ամենալավ զգեստը, մազերը հարդարեց: Հայացքը գցեց հայելու միջի խղճուկ դեմքին, ուզեց փոխվել: Սիրուն երևալ: Ուժեղ:

Նայեց ժամացույցին:

Դռան շեմին կանգնած էր Մաքսը: Դեմքին՝ հոսող անձրև, աչքերում՝ ամպրոպ ու կայծակ:

- Ինչո՞ւ ես կանչել:

Էլիզան ամբողջ մարմնով դողաց: Դեմքը գունատվեց, շուրթերը կամաց բացվեցին.

- Կպարե՞ս ինձ հետ...

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), ivy (17.03.2013), Ripsim (19.03.2013), Sambitbaba (17.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (20.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2013), Նիկեա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 3.
Վախեր*

Ուղիղ տասը տարի: Այսօր արդեն տասը տարի է, ինչ դեպրեսիան ինձ հետ է, ես՝ նրա: Թերապիստը հույս է տալիս, ասում է՝ պարելը կփրկի, իսկ ես ամեն օր հազիվ եմ անկողնուցս դուրս գալիս, վախվորած նայում հայելու մեջ, ալարում գզգզված մազերս կարգի բերել, ալարում հագնվել, ալարում ապրել: Վեր եմ ընկնում բազմոցին ու սպասում:

Թերապիստն էդպես էլ չիմացավ, որ ես ամերիկացի չեմ, ու նրա մեթոդներն ինձ վրա չեն ազդի: Չիմացավ նաև, թե ինչից դեպրեսիան սկսվեց: Չկարողացավ իր խաչաձև հարցումներով պատճառը դուրս բերել: Ախտորոշումը մեծ-մեծ տառերով գրեց, ուղարկեց դեղատուն, նստեցրեց հակադեպրեսանտների վրա, կանգեցրեց ասեղների վրա, զանազան նորագույն մեթոդներ փորձեց՝ զբաղեցնելով ինձ, պարացնելով ինձ, խաղացնելով ինձ, լացացնելով ինձ: Ոչինչ, ոչինչ չփրկեց: Որովհետև չիմացավ իմ պատմությունը:

Միամիտ աղջիկ էի տասնութ տարեկան: Չունեի նախանձ ընկերուհիներ, որ հետ պահեին քեզնից՝ համոզելով, որ թողնելու ես ինձ, երեխան էլ փորիս մեջ: Չունեի վախեր, չունեի կասկածներ, չունեի խելք: Չունեի ոչինչ, քեզնից բացի: Ունեի քեզ, դրա համար չունեի ոչինչ կամ ունեի ամեն ինչ, որն ինձնից խլելու էր իմ բոլոր թռիչքները, արցունքները, սպասումներն ու դողերը: Ունեի հարուստ տատիկ, որի վրա աչք էիր դրել:

Խխունջ էի իմ պատյանում կծկված: Ծանր էի ու լպրծուն: Գլուխս դուրս հանեցի, երբ ոտնաձայներ լսեցի: Ձգվեցի ու պտտվեցի: Տաք էր դրսում, սառնարյուն մարմինս էլ չէր փշաքաղվում: Ոտքերիդ ստվերն իջավ մարմնիս, ու պատյանս փշուր-փշուր եղավ: Ես մնացի սառը հողի վրա, մնացի մերկ, մնացի սառած: Գնացիր անձայն, գնացիր թաքուն, գնացիր ոչ նախանձ ընկերուհուս թևանցուկ արած:

Հետո պիտի գիշեր-ցերեկ աշխատեի, ուրիշների տրուսիկները լվանայի, տակաշորերն արդուկեի, սպիտակեղենը քամեի, որ իմ աղջիկն ուտելու բան ունենար: Պիտի խմեի, դատարկ օրորոցը պատով տայի, որ հայտնաբերեի՝ մեջը ոչ ոք չկա: Ու չէր էլ եղել: Չունեի նախանձ ընկերուհիներ, որ ինձ ասեին՝ դու գնացիր, բայց երեխա չթողեցիր փորիս մեջ: Պիտի գտնեիր ինձ փողոցում հարբած, պիտի հարցնեիր՝ ինչ է պատահել: Պիտի քո տուն տանեիր, ուշքի բերեիր, լողացնեիր, փայփայեիր, շոյեիր: Ու պիտի դուրս շպրտեիր, երբ նկատեիր, որ արդեն կանգնում եմ:

Մեծացա մի օր, դարձա պինդ ու անսասան: Դարձա սառնասիրտ, դարձա եսասեր: Եկար, դիմացս կանգնեցիր: Չուզեցի դեմքդ տեսնել: Համառեցիր: Խոսեցիր օտար լեզվով, իսկ ես չհասկացա, բայց պատասխանեցի քեզ: Հոգնած գլուխս ուսիդ դրեցի, քնեցի երկար, մինչև շշնջոցիցդ արթնացա: Չուզեցի դեմքդ նորից տեսնել, այս անգամ ես գնացի: Գնացի, որ դու առաջինը չգնաս: Գնացի ու երբեք քեզ չտեսա:

Եկար ծնկաչոք, որպես աշակերտ: Ուսուցչի ծանր փայտիկը կոտրեցի վրադ: Գոռացի վրադ, հայհոյեցի, կավիճ կերցրեցի, տրորեցի, թքեցի վրադ: Իսկ դու միայն ոտքերս լիզեցիր ու մնացիր այնքան, մինչև քեզ մաս-մաս արեցի ու կամրջից ներքև շպրտեցի, որ գետը տանի, ու էլ երբեք չգաս:

Աղջիկ էի խոտերի մեջ պառկած: Եկար անաղմուկ, եկար քնքնշանքով, եկար շոյանքով, դանդաղ մոտեցար: Աչքերս լիքն էին, կոկորդումս՝ գնդիկ, մարմինս ցնցվում, ջղաձգվում էր: Ձեռքդ ուսիս դրեցիր, խաղաղեցրիր ինձ: Ոչ մի տեղ չգնացիր: Կերպարանափոխվեցիր, դարձար նախանձ ընկերուհի, բայց քեզ ինձ հասկացող հռչակեցիր, հեռու պահեցիր բոլոր տեսակի թերապիստներից, հակադեպրեսանտներից, հոգեվերլուծությունից ու հոգեախտաբանությունից՝ կամաց-կամաց ջրելով, ծաղկեցնելով, փարթամացնելով իմ ներսում ծնունդ առնող կյանքը, որը շուտով անուն պիտի ստանար. դեպրեսիա:

Իսկ ես դեռ սպասում եմ քեզ ու ամեն շշուկից ցնցվում: Սպասում եմ ու երազում, որ չգաս, որ թողածդ դեպրեսիայից բացի ոչինչ չունենամ, որ վայելեմ տառապանքս, որ խուսափեմ որոշումներից, որ ալարեմ ոտքի կանգնել, որ չնկատեմ, թե ինչպես են գիշերները գալիս, որ պաշտեմ հոգնածությունս, որ նվիրվեմ դատարկությանս, որ մոռանամ խաղաղությունս:

Այս երեկո թակոց լսեցի: Եկել էիր նորից ու դռան հետևում սպասում: Եկել էիր, չնայած հույսս կտրել էի: Եկել էիր, չնայած փախչում էի քեզնից, բայց թաքուն սպասում: Եկել էիր բացահայտ, եկել էիր առանց ձևականությունների, առանց ավելորդ խոսքերի, առանց խոստումների, առանց թաքնված մտքերի: Եկել էիր պարզ ու հասարակ, կանգնել իմ դիմաց:

Բացեցի դուռը: Ներս արի, խնդրում եմ: Ներս արի, ընթրիքը պատրաստ է: Ներս արի, այստեղ տաք է: Ներս արի, որ դեպրեսիան գնա: Ներս արի, որ հանձնվեմ ու ասեմ՝ ես թույլ եմ: Մի կողմ թող երկմտանքդ, մի կողմ թող ամաչկոտությունդ, մի կողմ թող անվստահությունդ, մի կողմ թող լարվածությունդ, մի կողմ թող վախերդ. ես էլ եմ վախենում: Ներս արի, որ դուռը մեր հետևից փակենք ու այլևս չհետաքրքրվենք, թե ինչ կա դրա մյուս կողմում: 

Սիրիր ինձ, որովհետև սպասում էի: Սիրիր ինձ, որովհետև հոգնել եմ, որովհետև հայտնվեցիր ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես երազում էի, անցար բոլոր քննությունները առանց վայրկյան անգամ սայթաքելու, եկար որպես կատարելություն, որպես նախորդների հակադրություն ու լրացում: Սիրիր ինձ, որովհետև անհամեմատելի ես, որովհետև դու հենց ճիշտն ես, հենց այն մեկը, որին մարմինս ընտրել է, հույզերս ընտրել են, ուղեղս ընտրել է: Սիրիր ինձ, որովհետև ինձ կորցնում եմ ու գտնում քո մեջ: Սիրիր ինձ, որովհետև քեզ համար եմ պարում, քեզ համար եմ ծռվում ու քեզ համար եմ կծկվում: Սիրիր ինձ, որովհետև աշխարհի անկյունները միասին պիտի ոտքի տակ տանք, միասին պիտի տուն կառուցենք մեր պատկերով ու նմանությամբ երեխաների համար: Սիրիր ինձ, որովհետև հավաքում եմ վերջին ուժերս, որ քեզ սիրեմ:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), ivy (17.03.2013), Ripsim (19.03.2013), Sambitbaba (17.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2013), Նիկեա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 4.
Վերապրում	*

Կապույտ շուշանների լճակից հարավ, արծաթե ծառերով ծածկված բլուրների մեջ փոքրիկ, զմրուխտ տնակներում էին ապրում թիթեռ-մարդուկները: Նրանց կոչում էին նաև պարող մարդուկներ, քանի որ պարում էին նրանք, պարում օրնիբուն, աշխատելիս, հանգստանալիս, խաղալիս ու անգամ ուտելիս ճոճվում էին թիթեռ-մարդուկները կախարդական մեղեդու հնչյունների ներքո: Ու ոչ ոք նրանցից չգիտեր, որ բլուրներում հնչող քնքուշ մեղեդին քամին բերում է արծաթ ծառերից: Փչակներում ապրող փերիները նվագում էին մարդուկների համար ու կախարդական հնչյունները երազանքի ուժով նրանց թևեր էին տալիս:

Ամեն ինչ կատարվեց գիշերը: Մարդուկները խաղաղ քնած ճոճվում էին մեղեդու հնչյուններին ներդաշնակ, երբ մի անծանոթ ձայն խառնվեց փերիների երգին, մի մռայլ ստվեր սահեց զմրուխտ տնակների տանքիներին ու մի ճիչ այդպես էլ չհնչեց խավարի քողի տակ: Առավոտյան արթնացավ թիթեռ-մարդուկն իր տանից հեռու, վանդակում, միայնակ: Քնաթաթախ նա սկսեց պարել, բայց զգաց, որ մեղեդին արդեն չի հնչում: Ավելի սարսափելի էր, որ առանց փերիների մեղեդու նա չուներ արդեն թևեր: Թիթեռ-մարդուկը սովորական պարող թզուկ էր դարձել:Սկզբում նա ոչինչ չհասկացավ, ապարդյուն փորձեց ճաղերից այն կողմ տեսնել ազատությունը: Չկար:

Ծանր քայլերի ձայնը վերջապես բերեց բանտված լինելու ծանր գիտակցումը:

Ամենասարսափելին նրա համար առանց մեղեդի պարելն էր: Շուրջը միշտ էլ հնչում էր երաժշտությունը, բայց դա փերիների մեղեդին չէր: Նա պարում էր, բայց ավելի ու ավելի էր կորցնում իրեն, մարմինն առանց թևերի ծանրանում էր, քայլերը դժվարանում էին, առօրյա հոգսերը նրան գամում էին գետին: Նա հաշվում էր արդեն անգամ վայրկյանները, նա ապրում էր ինքն իր հետ անհաշտ: Նա դեռ չէր հրաժարվել թռիչքից:

- Ո՜ւր են թևերդ, Աստղ, - շշնջում էին մարդուկի մտքերը:

- Չկա՜ թռիչք, - ինքն իրեն պատասխանում էր միտքը:

- Կմեռնեմ առանց թռիչք, - աղաղակում էր խելագարությունը:

Հոգնել էր Աստղը իր մոռացության մատնված, կիսասոված կիասկուշտ, կիաքուն, կեսարթուն, կիսատ գոյից: Աստղին մնում էր միայն պարելն ու պարում էր նա վարագույրի հետևից իր ճկուն նազանքով թաքուն հետևով հիացական հայացքի ներքո:

Հետզհետե կենցաղը խեղդում էր պարը, թևերը մոռացվում էին, վհատության անկումները հաջորդում մեկը մյուսին:

Անծանոթ, անտեսանելի ուրվականը նրան նվերներով ցանկանում էր կենսախնդություն հաղորդել, բայց նա զգում էր միայն տառապալի արհամարհանք:

- Ատո՜ւմ եմ վանդակները…

… 

- Ո՞ւր են իմ թևերը…

Պատմում են, որ երբ թիթեռ-մարդուկներից մեկը մեռնում է օտար աշխարհում, նա նապայման վերածնվում է իր երկրում, պատմում են, որ նրանք ի զորու են իրենք իրենց պատգամ հղել նոր կյանքում: Պատմում են, որ օտար ափերում դժբախտության մեջ մեռնելով, նրանք ապրում ու մեռնում են հարազատ եզերքում՝ երջանիկ: Պատմում են, նաև, որ դա արծաթե ծառերի փերիների նվերն է բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր երբեք չեն համակերպվում երազանքի թևերը կորցնելու մտքի հետ:

----------

ivy (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (17.03.2013), Smokie (17.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Նիկեա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 5.
Ցպահանջ*
Ժամը վեցն էր կամ մի քիչ պակաս:

Բոլոր աշխատողներն արդեն գնացել էին, մնացել էր միայն Արսենը: Փոստատանը քար լռություն էր՝ չհաշված վատ ձայնամեկուսացումով պատուհաններից ներթափանցող ամառային երեկոյի ձայները:

Արսենը տեղավորեց Ցպահանջ նամակների վերջին կույտը համապատասխան խորը ու նեղլիկ դարակներով: Հայացքն անկախ իրենից թեքվեց դեպի ձախ կողմից երկրորդ դարակը, որի մեջ մանուշակագույն ծրար էր դրված: 

Արդեն երեք ամիս էր՝ այդ  ծրարն այդտեղ էր: Ոչ ոք չէր գալիս հետևից: 

Ծրարի վրա բացի անուն-ազգանունից ու ցպահանջի նշումից մի բառ կար գրված: Աջ անկյունում, թեքությամբ գրված էր՝ ՔԵԶ:

Արսենն արդեն որքան ժամանակ է այրվում էր նամակը բացելու և կարդալու ցանկությամբ: Գիտեր՝ սխալ է իր ուզածը: Եթե դրան գումարեինք, որ ինքը փոստի աշխատող էր, և իր ուղիղ պարտականությունն էր պահպանել մարդկանց նամակների գաղտնիությունն ու հասցնել դրանք հասցեատերերին՝ իր այդ ցանկությունը պարզապես վերջին սրիկայություն էր: Բայց այդ “ՔԵԶ”-ը ձգում էր, անկառավարելի էր ձգում... 

Արսենը վճռական թափ տվեց գլուխն ու արագ քայլերով հեռացավ դարակների մոտից՝ կիսաձայն ինքն իրեն վատ բառեր ասելով: 

Երբ ձեռքն արդեն դռան բռնակի վրա էր, ինքն էլ չհասկացավ ինչ եղավ, ինչ մտավ մեջը: Ասես պարտվեց ինքն իր դեմ տարած երկարատև պայքարի մեջ: 

Փականը պտտեցրեց հակառակ կողմ, դուռը ներսից կողպեց, մոտեցավ Ցպահանջի դարակներին ու վերցրեց մանուշակագույն ծրարը: 

_Հենց գաս՝  ժպտամ: Հենց գաս՝ դատարկությանս ամեն մի միլիմետրը կլցվի: Քո աչքերով, քո մատներով, քայլերիդ ձայնով:

Ես դեռ գեղեցիկ եմ: Դու արդեն չես հիշում երևի, բայց ես գեղեցիկ եմ: Դու ես ասել... Հավատացել եմ: Չէիր խաբի, չէ՞...

Պատի վրա ապրող ստվերս մենակությունս կոտրում է: Երկուս եմ դառնում, շատանում եմ: Բայց չեմ կարող երկար մնալ պատի մոտ: Շուռ է գալիս վրաս: Դանդաղ ու անընդհատ, ոսկոր առ ոսկոր ինձ փշրելով` շուռ է գալիս վրաս: 

Հեռու եմ մնում պատից: Սովորել եմ ստվերս ոչ թե տեսնել, այլ պատկերացնել: Ինձնից բարձրահասակ է մի քիչ:  Մեկ-մեկ զրուցում ենք, երբ չափից ավելի եմ արևը կարոտում: Ջերմանում եմ: Ստվերս քո ձայնով է հետս խոսում, քո բառերով, քո բարի ժպիտով ձեռք է առնում, հոգուս հետ խաղում, ջղայնացնում, մազերս շոյում... 

Հետո օրերով կորում է: Մնում եմ մենակ, բայց չեմ տխրում: Մաքրություն եմ անում, մտքերս եմ մաքրում: Կզարմանաս, թե որքան կեղտոտ են երբեմն մտքերս: Ես էլ եմ զարմանում..._ 

Արսենն անսպասելի ու անհասկանալի աղմուկից գլուխը բարձրացրեց, փորձեց աղբյուրը գտնել: Դիմացի պատին ամրացրած փոքրիկ հեռուստացույցն ինքն իրեն միացել էր: Էկրանին սևուսպիտակ խշշոց էր: 

Արսենը վեր կացավ սեղանի մոտից, մոտեցավ, հոսանքից անջատեց հեռուստացույցի լարն  ու սկսեց նյարդային հետուառաջ քայլել: Անիծեց ինքն իրեն, որ թողել է ծխելը: Համ ուզում էր շարունակությունը կարդալ՝ նամակը ձգում էր մագնիսի պես, համ էլ տարօրինակ վախ էր մեջը մտել: Հեռուստացույցի էկրանն այժմ սև էր ու անհաղորդ, բայց քիչ առաջվա խշշոցն ուղեղում էր: Նորից նստեց սեղանի մոտ:

_Հենց գաս, ամեն ինչ կփոխվի: Պատերիս մեջ դուռ կհայտնվի: Դու կգտնես. ես չեմ կարողանում: Շատ եմ փնտրել, բայց չեմ գտնում: Մատներս քրքրվելու աստիճան շոշափել են չորս կողմս, չկա դուռ: Դու կգաս, կնկարես: Բոլոր պատերս դռներ կդարձնես: 

Բայց գիտե՞ս ինչ... Որ գաս ինձ ախր էլ դուռ պետք չի լինի: Իմաստը կկորի:

Վախենում եմ... Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում է հենց շուռ գամ՝ հետևս կանգնած ես լինելու: Երբեմն այդ զգացումն այնքան է մեջս մտնում, բերնեբերան ինձ լցնում, որ սարսափում եմ շրջվել: Քարացած կանգնում եմ՝ շունչս պահած, թե երբ ես ձեռքդ դնելու ուսիս:
_
Արսենը ցնցվեց ու կտրուկ շուռ եկավ աթոռի վրա՝ հազիվ պահելով հավասարակշռությունը, որ աթոռի հետ միասին չտապալվի գետնին: Ձեռքի հպում էր զգացել ուսին: Հիմա էլ էր զգում... Փորձեց մի հայացքով արագ ընդգրկել ողջ սենյակը՝ համոզվելու համար, որ մենակ է այդտեղ: Մարդ չկար, իհարկե: Չուզեց նորից նստել աթոռին ու մեջքը դեմ տալ անհայտությանը: Նամակը վերցրեց ձեռքը, մոտեցավ պատուհանագոգին և հենվեց՝ ապահովելով իրեն հնարավորինս լայն տեսադաշտ: 

_Ես քեզ գտնելու եմ, եթե մինչ այդ չկորցնեմ: Գրկելու եմ ամուր ու պահեմ մոտս: Մատներս միահյուսելու եմ մատներիդ ու դարձնելու եմ աշխարհի ամենաամուր ու բարի բռունցքը: Ու ոչ ոք չի կարողանա այն քանդել: Թույլ չեմ տա: Էլ թույլ չեմ տա... Երկրորդ անգամ չեմ կարող քեզ հեռանալիս տեսնել... չեմ ապրի:

Անցյալ գիշեր երազումս եկել էիր: Հայտնվեցիր՝ չգիտեմ որտեղից: Դանդաղ մոտեցար, մազերիս մեջ սպիտակ վարդ դրեցիր, քիթս համբուրեցիր ու կորար: Քայլեցիր դեպի պատն ու անհետացար դրա մեջ: Երբ արթնացա, վարդի հոտից շունչս կտրվում էր: Ամեն տեղից էր գալիս: Օդից, մաշկիցս, մազերիցս...

Արի ինձ մոտ...

Արի..._

Արսենն զգաց, որ վերջին տողերը կարդալիս ակամա շունչը պահել է: Տարիներով լողի էր գնացել, սովոր էր երկար ժամանակ շունչը պահած մնալ: Բայց հո չէ՞ր դադարելու շնչել: Պետք է ախր...կենդանի մնալու համար: Ինքն իրեն ծաղրելով քմծիծաղ տվեց և խորը ներս քաշեց սենյակ լցված ծաղկային բույրով հագեցած օդը: Գրեթե չզարմացավ: Միայն զգաց, որ ներսում տարածվող անմեկնելի վախը սկսում է արյունը սառեցնել երակներում: Ու այդ սառնությունն այրելով մոտենում է սրտին: Դանդաղ սողքով…

_Սեղանին վերջին նամակդ է դրված: Միակ նամակդ: Անգիր գիտեմ յուրաքանչյուր տառը, բայց ամեն օր կարդում եմ:  Չէ, չեմ կարդում... խմում եմ բառերդ ու հարբում:  Կաթիլ առ կաթիլ տարածվում ես ներսումս, հասնում մինչև մատներիս ծայրերը: Ճախրում եմ: Թևերս բացած ճախրում եմ: Մինչև առաստաղ կարող եմ հասնել: Ճախրեցնում ես, ու չեմ վախենում ընկնել: Բառերդ փափուկ կտոր են դառնում, փռվում գետնին ու փրկում են ինձ ընկնելու դեպքում ջարդուփշուր լինելուց:

Անէանում եմ: Առանց քեզ մասնիկ առ մասնիկ անէանում եմ: Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում է՝ էլ չկամ: Այսինքն կամ այնքան, որ կարողանամ  կերպարդ  կատարելության հասցնել: Ուրիշ ոչնչի չեմ ձգում:

Երբ գաս, կհավաքե՞ս  մնացած բեկորներս: Կկարողանա՞ս կպցնել իրար ճիշտ տեղերում, կենդանացնել, շունչ տալ... 

Հնարավոր է նաև, որ ստիպված լինես ինձ պատից քերել: Երբեմն մեջքս պատին եմ կպցնում, որ ամեն ինչ շուրջս տեսնեմ, հետ նայելու կարիք չլինի, ու այդ ժամանակ  պոկվելն այլևս անհնարին է  թվում: Ու մի օր չեմ կարողանալու: 
_
Արսենը մեծ դժվարությամբ ստիպեց իրեն մնալ տեղում: Ողջ էությունն ականջի տակ գոռում էր՝ փորձի՛ր, տես կարո՞ղ ես քայլ անել առաջ: Թե՞ կպել-մնացել ես պատուհանագոգին... 

Պահի տակ վրա տված ատելությամբ նայեց նամակին, ճմրթեց թմրած մատների մեջ ու նետեց դեպի աղբի զամբյուղը՝ փորձելով մեջը գցել: Կողքն ընկավ, ինչպես միշտ նման դեպքերում: 

Շուռ եկավ դեմքով դեպի պատուհանը: Սկսել էր մթնել: Ամպերը կրակագույն էին, ասես հրդեհ էր երկնքում: Սիրում էր մայրամուտի այդ պահը: 

Հետ շրջվեց դեպի սենյակը՝ արդեն իմանալով, թե ինչ է անելու: Իմանալով, որ չի կարող այլ կերպ:

Մոտեցավ աղբամանին, վերցրեց ճմրթած թուղթը, բացեց, հարթեցրեց ափի վրա և սկսեց բարակ շերտերով պատռտել: Թղթի երկարուկ կտորները օդի մեջ պար գալով հերթով ընկնում էին գետնին: Քիչ անց փոքրիկ կույտ էր գոյացել, անկանոն լցված իրար վրա: 

Հետո նա վառեց գրասեղանի վրայի կանաչավուն լուսամփոփը, նստեց, թուղթ ու գրիչ վերցրեց: 

_Նամակդ ոչնչացրի: Ներիր: Եթե մնար, այնքան էի կարդալու՝ խելագարվեի:

Քո երաժշտությունը կանչում է ինձ: 
Ընդհատ ու տաք շունչդ դեմքիս վրա եմ զգում:
Ցավիդ հաճույքն եմ զգում ուղեղումս:

Կգտնեմ քեզ:
Կգամ քեզ մոտ:
Կգամ..._

Քիչ անց Արսենն ավարտեց նամակը, ծալեց, դրեց մանուշակագույն ծրարի մեջ, որի վրա թեքությամբ գրված էր “ՔԵԶ” ու դրեց Ցպահանջի դարակում, որտեղից որ վերցրել էր:

Փոստատան դուռը կողպելուց առաջ նա ժպտաց սենյակի կիսամութին.

- Մինչ վաղը:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Ingrid (20.03.2013), ivy (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (17.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (18.03.2013), Արէա (17.03.2013), Արևանուռ (20.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2013), Նիկեա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 6.
Ժպտացող տանիքներ
* 
Սոֆին հայացքը հառեց կտուրին. Թոմն իր տեղում էր: Նա սովորականի նման ամպերից պատկերներ էր սարքում, որ երկնքին նայողներն ուրախանային՝ այնտեղ ծանոթ ու անծանոթ կերպարանքներ գտնելով:

Նկատելով ներքևից իրեն հետևող հարազատ դեմքը՝ Թոմը գործից կտրվեց ու քաղցր ժպտաց, ապա բարձրացրեց կլոր գլխարկն՝ ի նշան ողջույնի:

Մոտակայքում պտտվող քամին օգտվեց առիթից, որ Թոմը մի պահ շեղվել էր, ու սկսեց մաքրել երկնքում շարած նկարները, հետո իջավ ցած, անցավ Սոֆիի երկար հյուսի միջով, մտավ բարակ փեշի տակ, բայց իրարով տարված երկուսի կողմից էլ բացարձակ անուշադրության մատնվելով՝ թողեց հեռացավ: Երբ երազկոտ աղջիկն իրեն էր նայում, Թոմն անկարող էր ուրիշ որևէ բան նկատել:

- Երանի միասին ապրեինք... Այս դատարկ քաղաքում դու կլինեիր իմ ընկերը,- համարյա շշնջաց Սոֆին:

Սակայն Թոմը լսեց: Եթե խոսել իմանար, անպայման կպատասխաներ: Իսկ հիմա միայն լուռ ժպտում էր՝ իր տաք աչքերը նրանից չհեռացնելով:

Իր մասին միայն Սոֆին գիտեր: Եթե ուրիշներն էլ տանիքներին նայելիս մտածեին, որ այնտեղ Թոմ են տեսնելու, գուցե ինքը նրանց էլ երևար: Սակայն դա միայն Սոֆիի մտքով էր անցել:

«Իմ լուսավոր աղջիկ...»:

- Կապրե՞ս ինձ հետ...

«Ես Կարլսոնը չեմ, փոքրիկս»,- ասում էին ժպտացող աչքերը:

- Հա, դու Թոմն ես:

...

Սոֆին հետևից ամուր փակեց դուռը: Տանը սառը դատարկություն էր տիրում: Չորս պատ, մի գորշ սեղան:

Փակ տարածքի մռայլությունն անմիջապես ճնշեց Թոմին, նա շփոթվեց անսպասելիությունից: Ուզեց մոտենալ Սոֆիին, բայց նրա դեմքի լարվածությունը հետ պահեց իրեն: Մոտիկից Սոֆին ուրիշ էր...

- Գիտես Թոմ, մենք շատ նման ենք. ինձ էլ ոչ ոք չի նկատում:

Գույներ չկային, օդը քարացած էր, քամու կարոտ: Թոմը դուրս ուզեց: Իր անհոգ կտուրները: Իր ազատությունը: Իր երկինքը:

- Ինձ նայիր... Արտաքինս, շարժումներս, քայլվածքս. ես տարբերվում եմ բոլորից: Սա իմ քաղաքը չի, իմ տեղը չի... Ինձ այստեղ երբեք չեն ընդունի: Մարդիկ այստեղ բարձրաշխարհիկ են, ինքնավստահ: Բարձր կզակ ունեն, ամուր ոտքեր... Ամուր ոտքեր, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, Թոմ: Նայիր իմ ոտքերին: Չէ, մի նայիր...

Նա փորձեց որսալ Սոֆիի թափառող հայացքը, գտնել դրսում իրենով հիացող կարմրահեր աղջկան: Բայց չտեսավ նրան... Հիմա Սոֆին այլ էր թվում՝ իր շուրջը ստեղծած գորշությանը սազական: Դառնացած ու մոլորված կին:

Ձեռք տվեց պատերին, իրեն թվա՞ց, թե դրանք գնալով լայնանում էին, որ դատարկությանն ավելի շատ տեղ տային:

- Ես լավն եմ, Թոմ, իսկապես: Ուղղակի ինձ ոչ ոք չի գնահատում... Առաջ փորձում էի օրս լցնել հետաքրքիր զբաղմունքներով, բայց հետո ամենը թողեցի: Հասկացա, որ դրանք անում եմ ուղղակի պլյուսի համար. ինչի՞ս է պետք այդ ամենը, եթե ոչ ոքի հետ չեմ կարող դա կիսել:

Սոֆին արագ շարժումով գրպանից փոքր հայելի հանեց, նայեց մեջը, դողացող ձեռքը տարավ դեմքին:

- Դեռ ջահել եմ, սիրուն: Բայց ինչ-որ բան չի ստացվում, այստեղ մարդիկ ինձ մոտ չեն թողնում... Ես փնտրում եմ, անընդհատ որոնում, ուշադիր նայում շուրջս, որ գտնեմ գոնե մեկին, ով մտերիմ կդառնար ինձ: Բայց ոչ ոք չկա... Հասկանում ե՞ս... Ոչ ոք: Իսկ դո՞ւ, Թոմ... Դու կուզենայի՞ր լինել այդ մեկը:

Թոմը մի անկյունից մյուսն էր անցնում ու զգում, թե ինչպես են քայլերը ծանրանում: Հանկարծ վախով նկատեց, որ իր հագուստն ու կոշիկները փոխվել են: Դարձել խիստ ու մռայլ: Նա հայացքը գցեց Սոֆիին ու իր նախկին շորերը նրա հագին տեսավ:

«Հանիր, խնդրում եմ...»:

Սոֆին հանում էր ու հագնում, հետո նորից հագնում ու հանում: Թոմը հեռացավ սենյակի խորքը, կծկվեց...

- Ինձ ոչ ոք չի զանգում, անգամ նամակ չեն գրում: Իմ փոստարկղում միայն դատարկ թղթեր են լցված, ահա, նայիր... Ես հասկացա, ինչ-որ մեկն ուղղակի փչացրել է իմ հեռախոսը և կատակներ է անում դատարկ թղթերով... Հա, Թոմ: Հաստատ այդպես է, որ կա: Ես հենց հիմա կգնամ ոստիկանություն ու կհայտնեմ դրա մասին: Ժամը քանի՞սն է: Թոմ...

Սոֆին նայեց շուրջը: Ոչ ոք չկար:

- Թոմ...

Դռան մի փեղկը բացեց: Ապա աղմուկով նորից փակեց:

- Թո՜մ...

Խուճապն աճում էր:

Սենյակն ահռելի էր դարձել, սեղանը՝ ծռվել:

- Դու գոյություն չունես, Թոմ, դու ուղղակի չկաս, այլապես կմնայիր այստեղ՝ ինձ հետ: Քեզ ես եմ հորինել, դու չկաս...

Արցունքները զսպելով՝ նա գրկեց դատարկությունը: Փարվեց նրան ու պար բռնեց հետը: Հաջորդ պահին նրա գրկում Թոմն էր՝ իրական, շոշափելի: Նա դեռ նույն Թոմն էր՝ իր բարի դեմքով ու կլոր թասակով: Տանիքին ապրող, ամպերով նկարող:

«Ես կամ»,- ասում էին նրա աչքերն ու չէին ստում:

Ձեռքերի մեջ սեղմելով անծանոթ մատները՝ Թոմը նայեց իր դիմաց քարացած գունատ դեմքին: Նա վերջին ճիգն արեց տեսնելու կտուրից երևացող լուսավոր Սոֆիին: Ու տխուր ժպտաց:

«Մնաս բարով, փոքրիկս»:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), Ingrid (20.03.2013), ivy (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (19.03.2013), Smokie (19.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Այբ (17.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Շինարար (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 7.
Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր...
*
Ասում են սիրուց ատելություն՝ մեկ քայլ է:

Աշխարհին կարող ես համոզել, միայն` ոչ Աննային: Նրա սիրտը միայն սիրում էր:

Գիշերները կանգնում էր պատուհանի մոտ, մտքով անցնում հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր,   համբուրում քնած ամուսնուն  ու ետ գալիս:

* * *
Ամուսնությունից մեկ տարի անց Արմենը մեկնեց Մոսկվա:  Ընկերներն այնտեղ էին, կանչել էին աշխատելու: Երկար չմտածեց. անգործ էր, ընտանիքը ծանր նյութական վիճակում:

- Ան ջան, չմտածես, լավ կլինի, տեղավորվեմ՝ քեզ էլ կտանեմ, երեխան ենտեղ կծնվի,- խոստացավ  մեկնելուց առաջ:

- Շուտ-շուտ կզանգես,-իրենց ննջարանում խնդրում էր Աննան:

- Կզանգեմ, չես հասցնի կարոտել, հենց հասնեմ տեղ՝ կզանգեմ- ժպտաց Արմենը, գրկեց,  համբուրեց Աննային, միջանցքում էլ հրաժեշտ տվեց հորն ու մորը,վերցրեց ճամպրուկն ու դուրս եկավ:

Օդանավակայան Աննան չգնաց,  ընկերն իր ավտոմեքենայով տարավ, ճանապարհեց:

Նրա գնալուց հետո տունը դատարկվեց:

Երբեք չէր կարող պատկերացնել, որ իրենց տանը այդքան ազատ տարածություն կա ու այդքան՝ թթվածնի պակաս:

* * *
Երկար գիշեր էր:

Աչքերը բաց պառկել էր,  քնել չէր կարողանում, սպասում էր. եթե խոստացել է՝ անպայման կզանգի: Լուսադեմին ինչպես էր քնով անցել, չէր զգացել: Արթնացավ Արմենի մոր գոռգոռոցից.

- Հարսա կոչվում, տղես ոտը տնից քաշեց, արխայնացելա, քնելա մինչև կեսօր, կարողա՞ սուրճն էլ անկողնում մատուցե՞մ:

Աչքը ընկավ ժամացույցին՝ ինն անց քառասունհինգ րոպե էր:

- Ե՞րբ հասցրեցի այսքան քնել-վախեցած արագ վեր կացավ անկողնուց, հագնվեց, հավաքեց մահճակալն ու դուրս եկավ ննջարանից:

- Որ էդքան քնում ես, մեր տան գործերն ո՞վ ա անելու, աղջիկ ջան,հ՞ը,-  Աննայի ճանապարհին էր կանգնել  սկեսուրը:

- Հիմա  մտնեմ լվացվեմ, դուրս գամ՝ կանեմ, մա,-մեղավորի նման ցածր ձայնով պատասխանեց Աննան:

Լոգարանից նոր էր դուրս եկել, հեռախոսը զանգեց: Վազելով հասավ հեռախոսին, վերցրեց լսափողը.

- Ալլո...

- Ան, բարև,-Արմենն էր:

- Բարև, Արմեն, - ուզում էր ավելացնել ջան, բայց Արմենի մայրն արդեն  կողքին կանգնած էր,- ո՞նց հասար:

- Լավ կյանքս, էսօր հանգստանամ ճանապարհից, վաղվանից գնամ ծանոթանամ գործին:

- Ի՞նչ ես հիսուն ժամ խոսում,-լսափողը Աննայի ձեռքից խլեց սկեսուրը, - բալես, ո՞նց տեղ հասար: Մենք լավ ենք, Աննան ի՞նչ, խանում-խաթուն  քնել էր, նորա արթնացել... Լավ բալես, մեկել  ե՞րբ  կզանգես ... Լավ,հաջողություն, - Աննայի  մեկնած ձեռքն օդում պահելով լսափողը տեղը դրեց իրենից  միշտ դժգոհ սկեսուրը:

Աննայի ականջներում դեռ լսվում էր Արմենի ձայնը, որը կարծես մի քիչ թլիկ հնչեց: Այդպես էր լինում երբ  ամուսինը մի երկու բաժակ խմում էր  ...  ու հանկարծ ... հեռվից կանացի ձայներ էլ կային, մտաբերեց Աննան:

Քանի Արմենը զանգում էր,  Աննային  չէր հաջողվում ազատ խոսել, մայրը խանգարում էր, ձեռքից լսափողը խլում էր, ինքն էր խոսում, ու անջատում էր:

* * *
Անցան ժամանակներ:

Աննայի ուշադրությունը  հեռախոսն էր, մոտից չէր հեռանում, միշտ սպասում էր: Ամեն զանգի հետ սիրտը տրոփում էր, վազելով հասնում էր, վերցնում էր լսափողը, բայց Արմենը չէր: Նրանից  այդքան սպասված զանգը չկար:

Կարոտը խեղդում էր, տանն ամեն անկյուն նրա ներկայությունն էր հիշեցնում: Առավոտյան սուրճ եփելիս ջուրը լցնում էր չորս բաժակի համար, հետո մեկ բաժակինը դատարկում: Ամեն դատարկելիս էլ ասես կյանքից մի մասնիկ կորցնում էր...

Աննան հույս ուներ, որ մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը Արմենը տանը կլիներ: Նա շատ էր սպասում իրենց փոքրիկին: Այս մասին ամեն անգամ հիշելիս երջանկությունից ժպտում էր:

Երեխան ծնվեց՝  Արմենից ոչ մի լուր: Ոչ զանգում էր, ոչ նամակ գրում, ոչ էլ գումար ուղարկում:

Նրա ծնողների վերաբերմունքը Աննայի նկատմամբ օրեցօր  վատանում էր, ու մի օր էլ սկեսրայրը պոռթկաց.

- Ինչ ես եկել, նստել մեր վզին, գնա, մարդդ կգա՝ կգաս:

Աննան այս վիրավորանքը  չկարողացավ անտեսել մյուսների նման, հավաքեց երեխայի եղածը, իրեն մի երկու բան ու տանից դուրս եկավ: Գնում էր՝  լուռ, դառը կսկիծը կուլ տալով, փոքրիկին ամուր գրկած, երկու մեծ տոպրակներն էլ ձեռքերից կախ: Միակ մտավախությունն էր վայր չընկնելը, փոքրիկին չվնասելը:

Ծնողներն ընդունեցին իրենց աղջկան ու թոռնիկին, լաչառ սկեսուրից ազատվելն էլ փրկություն համարեցին:

նցավ առաջին տարին, հետո երկրորդը, երրորդը... Աննան չէր դադարում սպասելուց: Արմենը մեզ չի կարող մոռանալ, ինքն իրեն համոզում էր Աննան: Երևի զանգում է, ինձ չեն ասում, այսպես հույս էր տալիս իրեն, ու ապրում՝  սպասելով, միաժամանակ ետ վանելով «հանկարծ վատ բան պատահած չլինի՞» միտքը:

* * *
Գիշերը գրեթե չէր քնել,երեխան ջերմում էր: Հեռախոսի ձայնից արթնացավ:
- Ալլո,- վերցրեց հեռախոսափողը Աննան:

- Արմենից նամակ ունես, արի վերցրու,- Արմենի մայրն էր:

Լուրն այնքան ուրախացրեց Աննային, որ  նույնիսկ չնեղացավ նրա սառը տոնից,մոռացավ իրեն հասցրած վիրավորանքները, ու իր երդումը՝ երբեք այդ տուն  ոտք չդնելը:

Երեխային թողեց մոր մոտ, ինքը վազեց կիսուրի տուն: Վերցրեց փակ ծրարն ու առանձնացավ  արդեն իրենց նախկին ննջարանում: Ծրարը հաստ ու ծանր թվաց Աննային,-Այս ինչքան էլ գրել է,- ժպտաց,արագ բացեց նամակն ու ... նկարներում Արմենն էր մի շեկ աղջկա ու նորածին երեխայի հետ: Աչքերի առջև սևացավ, գլուխը պտտվեց, հենվեց մահճակալին, որ չընկնի:  Մի կերպ տիրապետեց իրեն, որ նամակը կարդա «Մամ ջան բարև: Ես լավ եմ, նկարում Նինանա, պստլո Ռիտան, քո անունն եմ դրել...» Նամակը շատ երկար էր, բայց Աննան էլ չկարդաց, նայեց նկարից իրեն նայող Արմենի աչքերին,  ուրիշ էին, օտար ... Ինչ-որ բան ներսում կոտրվեց, պահարանի մեծ հայելու մեջ տեսավ իր անգույն դեմքը...

Վերջին անգամ հայացքով անցավ իրենց երբեմնի ննջարանի բոլոր անկյուններով, ասես բան էր փնտրում,  նամակը դրեց Արմենի մահճակալին ու դուրս եկավ:

Ականջին հասավ Արմենի մոր բղավոցը.

-Ախչի, տղաս ի՜նչ էր գրել....

----------

ivy (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (19.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013), Արևանուռ (20.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 8.
Զրոն
*

Բեմադրությունը արդեն սկսվում է: Ամիսներ շարունակ ամբողջ խմբով գիշեր-ցերեկ պարապել ենք: Հուզված ենք բոլորս: Ամբողջ մարմնով դողում եմ, և ինձ թվում է, թե վայր կընկնեմ: 

Նա էլ է եկել: Գիտեմ, թե որտեղ է նստած. վարագույրի հետևից թաքուն նրան եմ հետևում: Երկրորդ շարքում է, աջից հինգերորդ նստարանին:

Վարագույրի հետևում սպասում ենք մեր հերթին:  Եվ այն մտքից, որ նա ինձ է նայելու, սիրտս ավելի արագ է սկսում բաբախել: 

Բեմադրում ենք Չայկովսկու «Կարապի լիճ» բալետը: Դահլիճը թաղվել է լռության մեջ: Հնչում է երաժշտությունը, և վարագույրը բարձրանում է: Յուրաքանչյուր պարող իր տեղում է: Շարք կազմած թաթերի վրա սահուն առաջ ենք գալիս: Ամեն մի շարժումից հետո մտածում եմ, որ ինձ է նայում: Մտքիս մեջ հաշվում եմ պտույտներս, որ հանկարծ չսխալվեմ: Շարքը միաձուլվել է հնչյուններին. մեկ պտտվում ենք, մեկ համաչափ շարքով քայլում ենք կենտրոնում, մեկ հետ ենք գնում և զույգ կազմած նորից հայտնվում կենտրոնում...

Ի՞նչ է ասելու բեմադրությունից հետո, ու՞ր ենք գնալու: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է, որ ասի, թե ... սիրում է...

Պտույտի հետ ուզում եմ աչքի պոչով տեսնել նրան, որսալ խրախուսող հայացքը: Մի պտույտ ավել գործեցի: Զուգընկերս խոժոռ նայեց ինձ: Շփոթվեցի, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, փորձում եմ նայել դահլիճին, գտնել նրան:  Գուցե ժպիտը տեսնեմ: 

Երաժշտությունը թույլ չի տալիս կանգ առնել. պետք է կատարել բոլոր շարժումները: Պարում եմ, սակայն ուշադրությունս նրա  կողմն է: Չեմ տեսնում նրան, բայց պատկերացնում եմ հայացքը և փորձում եմ շարժումներիս նազելիությամբ գերազանցել ինքս ինձ: Մեկ, երկու... նորից պտույտ, ոտքի թաթերի վրա առաջ եմ գնում, կամաց իջացնում եմ թաթերս, նորից դանդաղ բարձրանում եմ թաթերիս վրա և ձեռքերս կամարաձև խաչելով միանում զուգընկերոջս...

Երաժշտությունը դադարեց: Լռությունը ճեղքեց ծափերի որոտը: Նայում եմ դահլիճին, երկրորդ շարքին, հինգերորդ նստարանին: Դատարկ է: Նա գնացել է: Ծափերի աղմուկը խլացավ ականջներիս մեջ. ոչինչ չեմ լսում, ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում: Բանականությունս միայն մի բան է ասում՝ հեռացել է: 

Դուրս եմ եկել շենքից և մուտքի դռան մոտ կանգնած նրան եմ փնտրում: Անձրև է գալիս, բայց մեկ է՝ կանգնել եմ և այս ու այն կողմ եմ նայում:  Չեմ հասկանում, եթե պիտի գնար, ապա ինչու՞ եկավ: 

Ալեքսը  ո՛չ հայտնվեց, ո՛չ զանգեց: Հպարտությունս թույլ չի տալիս , որ ես զանգեմ: Ներողություն խնդրելու համար գոնե  ինքը պիտի զանգի: Չզանգեց: Հանդիպումը, սակայն կայացավ:  Բեմադրությունից երկու շաբաթ անց,  ընկերուհիս՝Էմման , ինձ ծանոթացնում է  իր ընկերոջ հետ:  Նա է՝ Ալեքսը: Չիմանալով զգացմունքներիս մասին (այդ հարցում շատ գաղտնապահ եմ), Էմման  ժպիտով պատմում է. 

- Ալեքսին  միշտ մերժել եմ : Ինքն էր, որի մասին պատմում էի: Ու քանի որ էդ ժամանակ մեկնեցի  երկրից, Ալեքսն  էլ,  իմ մասին տեղեկություններ իմանալու համար, քեզ հետ օտար լեզուների դասերին է եկել:

- Հույս ունեմ, Եվան  ինձանից չի նեղացել, որ չեմ պատմել  իմ սիրո  մասին: Եվա՛, հո չե՞ս նեղացել,- իր հերթին  էլ Ալեքսն  է պատմում:

- Չէ՛,- հուզմունքս մի կերպ  զսպելով  պատասխանում եմ: 

Ի՜նչ հիմարն էի, որ  Ալեքսի  հարցերից գլխի չէի ընկել: Հիմա  նույնիսկ իրավունք չունեմ բողոքելու: Ալեքսը  երբեք ինձ չի սիրահետել, այլ մոտեցել է իբրև ընկեր, ով իմ պես օտար  լեզուների  խմբակների է հաճախում: Եթե հիաթափությանս համար մեղավորներ փնտրեմ, ապա միայն ինձ կգտնեմ. չպետք է սիրահարվեի ու մի բան էլ հույսեր կապեի (ախր սրտին չես  հրամայի): Ալեքսն  էլ  բեմադրությանը  եկել էր, որ Էմմային  ( նա արդեն եկել էր արտասահմանից)  հանդիպեր և տեսնելով, որ նա չէր եկել, բեմադրության կեսից հեռացել էր: Հիմա էլ միասին են...

Ալեքսը  դասերի այլևս չի գալիս: Ես էլ Էմմայի  հետ եմ դադարել հանդիպել:   Մեր մեջ այլևս ոչ մի կապ չկա: Ինչ կար, այդ թելն էլ կտրվեց: Կտրված թելն էլ ինչքան կապես, առաջվանը չի լինի. հանգույցը մնում է:

Տարիները անցնում են , կյանքը հոսում է միևնույն եզրով և ոչ էլ անգամ հետք է թողնում անցյալ կոչվածում: Եվ հանկարծ մի վայրկյանում ամեն ինչ շուռ է գալիս և կորուստը դառնում է անդառնալի: Նա չկար՝ հայտնվեց, փոթորկի պես ներխուժեց իմ կյանք և անհետացավ: Ես էլ մնացի անիրականացած երազանքներիս ավերակների վրա: Իսկ այդ օրը ես հենց նրա համար էի պարում, բայց նա այդպես էլ չնկատեց: Մի պահ անգամ ատեցի նրան, ատեցի ամբողջ էությամբ. մի ժպիտի անգամ չարժանացրեց: 

Անցել է տարիներ: Ոչ մի արտառոց բան տեղի չի ունեցել իմ կյանքում: Պարզապես պարուհուց դարձել եմ պարուսույց  և կյանքս նվիրել աշխատանքին՝ պարի աշխարհին: 

Կյանքս թաղվել է միայնության մեջ: Ծնողներս անգամ չկան. վաղուց են մահացել: Ալեքսից  հետո  էլ ոչ մեկի հանդեպ չզգացի այն, ինչ կոչվում է սեր, բայց  գտնում եմ, որ սիրուց չեմ խելագարվել. բանականությունը կորցնելու համար ավելի լուրջ պատճառներ են պետք:  Ինձ համար արդեն  ավելի հեշտ է մտածել, թե սեր կոչվածը   գոյություն չունի. հորինել են մարդիկ, որովհետև մենակությանը ոչ ոք չի դիմանում: Եթե անգամ խելագարվել եմ, ապա տան դատարկ պատերից...  

Երևի իմ միապաղաղ կյանքում նա միակ հեղաշրջողն էր, այն էլ ինչ-որ մի ժամանակ: Երբեմն  թվում է նաև, թե նա չի էլ եղել: Անցյալի ուրվական է արդեն՝ աներևույթ, անտեսանելի մի ուրվական, որին ամենուրեք փնտրում եմ՝ տան յուրաքանչյուր անկյունում, փողոցում, երևակայական այն տանը, որը այդպես էլ մերը չդարձավ:Եվ իմ  երևակայական աշխարհում տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես եմ աշխատանքից հետո վերադառնում մեր տուն, սրտի ուժեղ զարկերով բացում  դուռը, մտնում  ներս, հապշտապ հանում  կոշիկներս և աղմուկով գցում գետնին, որ նա լսի, որ վերադարձել եմ,  իսկ իրականում՝  տանը ոչ ոք չկա:

Չհայտնվեց, երբ քսան տարեկան էի, չեկավ, երբ երեսունհինգս լրացավ ու այդպես շարունակ...  

Պառավ կին եմ արդեն՝ պառկած  անկողնում, որը  շարունակ մտածում է անցյալում թողած կյանքի, չիրականացած երազանքների մասին: Երևի մեր որոշ իղձեր երազանքներ ենք կոչում, քանի որ գիտենք, որ չեն իրականանալու, այլ երազի պես չքվելու են, անհետանան: 

Գիտեմ, որ մահս մոտ է, և ինձ թվում է, թե  չկա ո՛չ անցյալ, ո՛չ ապագա. կա միայն ներկա՝ այն կետը, որի սահմաններում բաբախում է սիրտդ: Չ՞է  որ ներկան հենց ապագան է, որն  էլ մի ժամանակակետում դառնալու է անցյալ: 

Պատուհանը մահճակալիս դիմացն  է:  Հայցքս գամել եմ պատուհանին: Ոչ մի ձայն չեմ լսում: Միայն անձրևի կաթիլներն են թակում պատուհանը: Ու հանկարծ  դուռը բացվում է,  և կարծես թե տարիները չեն անցել. հայտնվում է նա՝ երիտասարդ ու գեղեցիկ: Մոտենում է մահճակալիս, նստում մոտիկ աթոռին և բռնում  ձեռքս: Կյանքս հանկարծ փոխվեց. դարձա առաջվա ջահել աղջիկը և պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչպես մի օր՝ ապագայում, նորից բռնելու է ձեռքս և տանում պարահրապարակ: Քնքշանքով մի ձեռքը դնում է մեջքիս, իսկ մյուս ձեռքով բռնում ձեռքս և խենթի պես երկուսով (երաժշտության հնչյունների ներքո) պտտվում ենք ու պտտվում, իսկ դրսում անձրև է... Խելահեղ պտույտներից շունչս կտրվում է, նայում եմ նրան՝ ուղիղ աչքերի մեջ: Հանկարծ դիմագծերը փոխվում են, աչքերի գույնը դառնում է ուրիշ, հայացքը օտար...

Բացում եմ աչքերս: Նույն  սենյակում եմ և աչքերիս առաջ պատուհանն է: Ու ցավով հասկանում եմ, որ կյանքս վաղուց արդեն անցել է և նրա պատկերով իմ երջանկությունն եմ փնտրել. Ալեքսի  դեմքը վաղուց է, ինչ ձուլվել է ժամանակի մեջ: 

Ո՞վ եմ ես, ու՞մ եմ ես պետք՝ ոչ մեկին: Նրա համար նույնիսկ այսինչ որերորդը չեղա: Մնում է զրոն:  Զրոն եմ  ես:

Զգում եմ, որ մեկը ցավեցնելու չափ սեղմում է ձեռքս... բժիշկն է, որին մի պահ նրա տեղն էի դրել:  Գլուխս ուժեղ ցավում է, շունչս չի հերիքում, ուզում եմ որևէ բան ասել, բայց բառերը մնում են կոկորդումս: Շնչահեղձ եմ լինում, գլուխս փորձում եմ բարձրացնել: Չի ստացվում: Կարծես  թե գլորվում եմ, իսկ ներքևում անդունդն է: Աչքերս մթագնում են...խավարը և լույսը  միաձուլվում են իրար, և ես հալվում եմ անէության մեջ...

----------

ivy (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (19.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 9.
Լիզայի ձայները
*

Ամեն անգամ սիրտս կանգնում է, երբ առաջին էպիզոդի հիվանդ է գալիս, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ երբ բերում են նրան: Աչքիս առաջ է հայտնվում ևս մեկ կործանված կյանք, ևս մեկ դժբախտ ընտանիք, մի երիտասարդ, որը երեկ գուցե հույսեր ու երազանքներ ուներ, բայց այսօրվանից սկսած նրանից անբաժան է լինելու ճակատագրական ու անելանելի ախտորոշումը՝ շիզոֆրենիա: Հարազատները սկսելու են ամաչել նրանից, խուսափել ընտանեկան հավաքույթներին բարձրաձայն խոսել նրա մասին ու միայն խոհանոցում կանայք միմյանց շշուկով հարցնելու են, թե էդ ինչ էղավ, որ խելքը թռցրեց: Ապրելու է դեղերի անվերջ սրվակներով, ծանր դեպքերում՝ հոսպիտալացումներով ու ներարկումներով: Ապրելու է մի կողմից կռվելով դեղերի կողմնակի ազդեցությունների՝ ավելորդ քաշի, ակամա շարժումների, իմպոտենցիայի կամ դաշտանի խանգարումների դեմ, մյուս կողմից տանջվելով հիվանդության ախտանիշների՝ զանազան անդուր կամ հաճելի ձայների ու տարօրինակ, անհեթեթության հասնող մտքերի ձեռքին:

Լիզան էլ մի էդպիսի հիվանդ էր: Սկզբում հայրը եկավ, նկարագրեց աղջկա վիճակը:

- Առանց հիվանդի ոչնչով օգնել չեմ կարող,- ասացի:

Պիտի որ նշանակեր, որ միջին տարիքի այս պարոնը, որը երևում էր՝ կյանքը նվիրել էր երեխաներին մեծացնելուն ու բարեկեցիկ ապագա ապահովելուն ու որն այնքան նիհար էր, որ նույնիսկ հին հայկական ավանդական փոր չուներ, գլուխը կախ կհեռանար ու կգար միայն մի քանի օր անց, երբ Լիզայի վիճակն այնքան անտանելի կլիներ, որ ստիպված շտապօգնությունով պիտի կբերեին:

Բայց չէ: Դուռը փակվեց ու վայրկյաններ անց ներս մտավ վախեցած բարձրահասակ մի գունատ աղջիկ, շագանակագույն երկար հյուսով, նուրբ ու երկար մատներով, չթից հասարակ զգեստով, ոտաբոբիկ:Մտավ ու ոչ մի բառ չասաց, ոչ մի տեղ չնայեց: Դիմախաղը լրիվ մեռած էր, ու կկարծեի՝ դիմակ է հագել, եթե աչքերը չկայծկլտային:

Լիզայի հետ մենակ մնալով անակնկալի եկա, որովհետև չնայած մեր պրակտիկայում կարևոր է հիվանդի հետ առանձին զրուցելը, հայկական իրականության մեջ դա գրեթե անհնար է. հարազատները ցանկանում են ամեն ինչ իմանալ: Ու հաճախ նրանք շատ ավելի անտանելի են դառնում, քան պաշտոնական հոգեբուժական ախտորոշում ունեցողը:

Մինչ ինձ կհավաքեի, որ հրավիրեմ նստելու ու սկսեմ հարցեր տալ, Լիզան ևս երկու քայլ առաջ եկավ ու սկսեց տարօրինակ շարժումներ անել: Ավելի ուշադիր նայելիս նկատեցի, որ պարում է: «Կանդինսկի»,- մտածեցի:

- Լիզա, մի վայրկյան կդադարեցնե՞ս պարդ, զրուցենք:
- Սա ես չեմ,- ասաց,- ինձ ստիպում է: 

«Դասական Կանդինսկի»,- համոզվեցի:

Ախտանիշներն ինչքան էլ ակնհայտ լինեն, խուսափում ենք պսիխոզի առաջին էպիզոդից «շիզոֆրենիա» դնելուց՝ փորձելով հնարավորինս երկար խնայել հիվանդի կյանքը, հնարավորինս երկար հուսալ, որ ամեն դեպքում սխալվել ենք: Բայց երբ տեսնում ես Կանդինսկի-Կլերամբոյի հոգեկան ավտոմատիզմի հանրահայտ համախտանիշը, իրականությունից փախչել չես կարող. շիզոֆրենիան է որ կա, նույնիսկ եթե անունն ուղղակի «սուր պսիխոզ» դնես:

- Ո՞վ է ստիպում,- հարցրի՝ փորձելով զառանցանքների բովանդակությունը հասկանալ:

Լիզան նազանքով հենվեց պատին, զսպանակի նման սեղմվեց ու մեծ արագությամբ պոկվեց, կանգնեց սենյակի մեջտեղում, խոնարհվեց ու հայտարարեց.

- Վարդանը:

- Ո՞վ է Վարդանը,- ժամանակն էր հարցազրույցը զարգացնելու և ֆիզիկական ազդեցության զառանցանքի կողքին նաև լսողական ցնորքներ հայտնաբերելու:

- Մեր տակի հարևանը... գիտե՞ս՝ ինքը ինձ սիրում էր...

Սիրո զառանցանք...

- ...սկզբում բանի տեղ չէի դնում: Հետո, երբ անտանելի դարձավ, կոպտեցի: Ջղայնացավ: Ինքը մեծ շրջապատ ունի: Կազմակերպեց, գլխիս մեջ չիպ դրեցին: Հիմա զոռով պարացնում են:

Հաստատ ֆիզիկական ազդեցության զառանցանք...
- ...հիմա հաշտվել եմ նրա ներկայության հետ: Պատրաստ եմ կինը դառնալ, միայն թե էս չիպը հանեն գլխիս միջից: Էլ պարել չեմ ուզում:

Կանգնեց մի ոտքի վրա ու պտտվեց իր առանցքի շուրջ:

- Լիզա, պատահու՞մ է, որ ձայներ լսես, որոնք ոչ ոք չի լսում,- մասնագիտական սխալ: Էսքան կտրուկ պետք չէր. եթե հիվանդը ցնորքների մասին չի խոսում, ցանկալի է նման հարց տալ վերջում, երբ արդեն շահել ես նրա վստահությունը: Հիմա ինձ էլ կընդգրկի զառանցանքների մեջ:

- Իհարկե, հենց հիմա երաժշտություն եմ լսում, որը դու հաստատ չես լսում ու որի տակ ես պարում եմ,- Լիզան ձգվեց ու պառկեց գետնին:

Շփոթվեցի: 

- Վարդանը որտե՞ղ է հիմա:

- Դռան հետևում: Ուր գնում եմ, հետևիցս գալիս է:

Ըհը, հետապնդման զառանցանքն էլ վրայից:

- Լիզա, կուզե՞ս մի քանի օր պառկել հիվանդանոցում,- անվստահ հարցրի ես՝ պատրաստ լինելով «ես հիվանդ չեմ», «դուք էլ եք գլխիս սարքում» տիպի պատասխանի:

- Անպայման: Մենակ թե էլ չպարեմ, մենակ թե չիպն անջատեն...

Սեղմեցի պատի զանգն, ու վայրկյաններ անց սանիտարը ներկայացավ: Ներս մտավ մարտական տրամադրվածությամբ, պատրաստ սպասելով հրահանգի, որ Լիզայի թևերը ոլորի, ներս տանի ու բարձր դոզաներով ամինազին ներարկի:

- Լիզային ուղեկցիր առաջին պալատ:

Սանիտարը հարցական երեսիս նայեց, երկմտեց: 

- Չլսեցի՞ր՝ ինչ եմ ասում,- արագ-արագ մի երկու տող գրեցի,- սա էլ նշանակումները:

Երբ աչքի տակով նայեց նշանակված դեղերին, աչքերը թռան ճակատին. ոչ մի ներարկում:

Լիզան մի թռիչքով եկավ դեպի ինձ, հենվեց սեղանին և ասաց.

- Շնորհակալություն, բժիշկ: Հորս չթողնեք ինձ տեսակցության գա:

***
Քսանմեկ օր Լիզան պիտի հոսպիտալացված մնար: Պալատում, որտեղ տեղավորեցի, պառկած էին երկու ստաժավոր-մականունավոր շիզոֆրենիկներ՝ Պուտինան և Անյուտը: Նրանցից առաջինը երբեք տուն չէր գնում. հարազատները մոռացել էին նրա գոյության մասին, իսկ Անյուտը տարին չորս-հինգ անգամ պառկում էր, երբ նրա հիմնական խնամակալը՝ որդին, գործուղման էր մեկնում, կամ երբ սրացումներն այնքան անտանելի էին լինում, որ գիշերով հայտնվում էր հարևանի տանը ու ծեծում նրա ամուսնուն: Տեղավորեցի նրանց հետ, որովհետև չնայած հիվանդության բազմամյա փորձին, նրանք բաժանմունքի ինտելեկտուալներն էին: Երկուսի առաջին էպիզոդն էլ սկսվել էր թեկնածուական թեզը պաշտպանելուց անմիջապես առաջ, ու լավ օրերին կարելի էր թեև հետաքրքիր ու անհասկանալի պատմություններ լսել նրանցից: 

Առաջին երեք օրերը հանգիստ անցան: Լիզան խելոք խմում էր դեղերը, բայց շարունակում էր պարել կամ ուղղակի բաժանմունքի մի ծայրից մյուսը վազել: Զբոսանքներ թույլատրում էինք. եղանակը լավն էր, Լիզան էլ փախչող հիվանդներից չէր: 

Չորրորդ օրը բաժանմունքի հանգստությունը խանգարվեց, երբ ներսից ճչոցներ լսվեցին, ու Լիզան պահանջեց, որ իրեն տանեն բժշկի մոտ: Նման դեպքերում սովորաբար հարցը լուծվում է նշանակումներն ուժեղացնելով և հիվանդին մի քանի օր քնած պահելով, բայց որովհետև Լիզան առաջին էպիզոդի հիվանդ էր, հետևաբար պետք էր ախտանիշների ամեն փոփոխություն մանրամասն քննության առնել: 

Ներս մտավ անվստահ քայլերով, դեմքը՝ կարմրած, բայց որևէ հույզ ցույց չտվող: 

- Պուտինան,- ասաց,- ճանկռել է ինձ:

- Ինչու՞,- հարցրի՝ գլուխս բարձրացնելով մեկ այլ հիվանդի պատմագրի վրայից, որը դեռ նախորդ օրվանից կիսատ էր մնացել:

- Նախանձում է: Ինձ նման չի կարողանում պարել:

Ու Լիզան ևս մի քանի պտույտ արեց: Չէ, դեռ շուտ է դեղերի ազդեցությունը նկատելու համար:

- Մմմմմ... ես կխոսեմ նրա հետ:

Երևի Լիզան զգաց, որ ասածները հավատ չեն ներշնչում: Դրա համար թևերը քշտեց, բարձրացրեց վեր, սկսեց թափահարել ու արտաբերեց.

- Չե՞ք հավատում հա... դե տեսեք:

Իսկապես, երկու ձեռքերի նախաբազուկներին երկու զուգահեռ գծեր էին հավասար իջնում: Զարմանալի էր, թե ինչպես էր այդքան համաչափ ստացվել: 

Սեղմեցի պատի զանգը և խնդրեցի Լիզային ներս տանել, Պուտինային բերել:

Պուտինան ներս մտավ իր ցնորքների հետ, նայեց վերև ու աջ, ինչ-որ բան մրթմրթաց, հետո ձախ նայեց, հայհոյեց: Առաջ եկավ, պարզեց ոսկրոտ, մերկ ու գունատ մատները:

- Բժիշկ, մատանիս լա՞վն է: Էսօր եմ նվեր ստացել: Վարդանից: 

Պուտինան իր շիզոֆրենիայի վատ օրերին միշտ ինչ-որ մատանուց էր խոսում: Կա՛մ խնդրում էր, որ իրեն թանկարժեք մատանի նվիրեն, կա՛մ ինչ-որ բան էր փաթաթում մատին ու բոլորին ցույց տալիս որպես մատանի, կա՛մ մեղադրում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը գողացել է այն: 

- Լիզային ինչու՞ ես ճանկռել:

Մի պահ լրջացավ, հետո ժպտաց՝ ցույց տալով բերանում մնացած մեկ-երկու դեղնած ատամները, ձեռքը տարավ գզգզված սպիտակ մազերին, նորից լրջացավ, նորից ժպտաց, նորից լրջացավ ու ասաց.

- Սուրճիս թույնը որ լցրիր, էդ անտեր Լիզան սաղ գիշեր ինձ ծնել ա, որ տանը հաստատ պարում է, իսկ Վարդանը մատանին քեզ պիտի որ հասկացներ: 
Անկապ մարդ դուրս էկար, թե չէ սանիտարկեն դուռը կբացեր, որովհետև լրիվ հագցրած տիկնիկի կոշիկը նստած թեյ էի խմում:
Պուտինայի հետ կոնտակտի գնալը շատ դժվար էր: Լինելով բազմամյա հիվանդ և ունենալով շիզոֆրենիայի առավել ծանր՝ անընդհատ ընթացք, արդեն անձն ամբողջությամբ քայքայվել էր, ու հաճախ հնարավոր չէր լինում հասկանալ, թե ինչ է ասում: 

Ի վերջո, հոգեկան հիվանդների դեպքում վեճերի պատճառները դժվար էպարզել ու իմաստ էլ չուներ, որովհետև նկատողությունն ու սպառնալիքները երբեք չեն օգնում: Իրականում նրանք հիմնականում բախվում են այն ժամանակ, երբ մեկը հայտնվում է մյուսի աշխարհում: Ինչպես հասկացա, 
Լիզայի զառանցանք ու ցնորք Վարդանն ինչ-որ միջոցներով հայտնվել էր Պուտինայի տարածքում ու պատճառ դարձել, որ Լիզան ընդգրկվի նրա սեփական զառանցական մտքերի մեջ: Արդյունքը՝ ագրեսիա, ճանկռոցի:

Զանգը նորից տվեցի: Սանիտարին կարգադրեցի Լիզային տեղափոխել ուրիշ պալատ և հետևել, որ Պուտինային չմոտենա:

Մի քանի օր հանդարտ անցավ: Լիզայի հայրն ամեն օր գալիս էր: Եթե չէր հասցնում, եղբայրն էր այցելում, բայց գալիս էր երեկոյան ժամերին, մի երկու բառ փոխանակում Լիզայի հետ ու հեռանում: Սանիտարներն ու քույրերը միայն դեմքով գիտեին նրան: Իսկ հայրնուտելիք էր բերում, բաժանում նաև մյուս հիվանդներին: Հետո էլ մտնում էր իմ աշխատասենյակ ու հարցնում.

- Բժիշկ, ո՞նց կլինի:

- Չգիտեմ,- պատասխանում էի ու բացատրում, որ առաջին էպիզոդով ոչինչ հնարավոր չէր ասել, որ դուրս գրվելուց հետո էլ դեռ երկար ժամանակ պիտի շարունակի դեղեր ընդունել ու որ չի բացառվում, որ նորից կկրկնվի, բայց եթե դեղերը հետևողականորեն ընդունի ու բժշկի հսկողության տակ լինի, վիճակն ահագին լավ կլինի: 

Լիզան բաժանմունքում պարում էր: Շարունակում էր պնդել, որ Վարդանը մութ ուժերի օգնությամբ չիպի վրա ազդելով ստիպում է պարել: Հետո էլ խոստովանում էր, որ Վարդանին կարոտել է, որ կուզեր նրան նորից տեսնել, բայց միշտ դռան հետևում է մնում, չի գալիս: 

Տասներորդ օրը դեղի դոզան բարձրացրի: Լիզան շշմեց, սկսեց շատ քնել, շատ սուրճ խմել ու ծխել: Պարերը դադարեցին: Չիպի մասին ասում էր, որ դեղերի շնորհիվ այն «փչացել» է, բայց որ Վարդանը շատ հզոր է, կարող է նորը տեղադրել: 

Հիվանդության պատմագրում ավելացրի. «Հոգեկան ավտոմատիզմի ախտանիշները դեղակարգավորվել են: Քննադատությունը մասնակի վերականգնվել է»:

Մինչև տասնիններորդ օրը դեղաչափը նույնը թողեցի: Քանի որ դուրս գրվելու օրը մոտենում էր, կանչեցի ևս մեկ անգամ հարցաքննելու: 

Լիզան մտավ իմ աշխատասենյակ, փորձեց մի քանի պարային շարժում անել, հոգնած ընկավ աթոռին.

- Ախ այս դեղերը... կուզեի պարել հիմա:

- Իսկ երաժշտությունը չե՞ս լսում:

- Ոչինչ, ոչինչ չեմ լսում: Վարդանն էլ չի խոսում: Երևի ցնորվել եմ, հա՞: Հիմա որ հիշում եմ ինչեր էի անում, ամաչում եմ: 

Ձեռքը դրեց ծնկին: Հենց էդ ժամանակ էր, երբ մատնեմատին փայլփլուն բան նկատեցի:

- Սա ի՞նչ է,- հարցրի:

- Նշանիս մատանին: Վարդանս է տվել:

Շվարած նայեցի դեմքին: Ախր Վարդանը պիտի որ ցնորք լիներ: Հա, էդպես էլ կար: Ձայներ էին, որ Լիզան լսում էր: Պետք էր պարզել, թե որտեղից է ձեռք բերել մատանին:

- Պուտինայի՞ց ես գողացել,- հարցրի:

Նեղացավ:

- Բժիշկ, դուք էլ հո առողջ մարդ եք: Պուտինան խելագար է: Սա իմ նշանի մատանին է:

Ձայն չհանեցի: Չփորձեցի ճշտել, թե դա ինչ էր ու որտեղից էր ճարել: Գրեցի. «Ցնորքներն ու զառանցանքները դեղակարգավորվել են: 
Քննադատությունը վերականգնվել է: Հիվանդը պատրաստվում է դուրսգրման: Ախտորոշումը՝ սուր պսիխոզ շիզոֆրենանման ախտանիշներով»:

Քսանմեկերորդ օրը մի երիտասարդ եկավ, ներկայացավ որպես Լիզայի եղբայր և ասաց, որ եկել է քրոջը տանելու: Զանգը տվեցի, սանիտարին կարգադրեցի կանչել նրան:

- Վարդան, արդեն եկե՞լ ես,- աչքերը փայլեցին: 

Տղան ժպտաց, ես՝ շփոթվեցի: «Գուցե զուգադիպություն է»,- մտածեցի: 

- Ո՞նց ես,- հարցրեց:

- Արդեն բուժվել եմ: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ չիպը հանեցիր... Չպարե՞նք:

Տղան ոտքի կանգնեց, բռնեց Լիզայի՝ նազանքով պարզած ձեռքը, ու նրանք պարելով դուրս եկան հիվանդանոցից: Պատուհանից տեսա, որ բարձրացան գետնից ու սուզվեցին ամպերի մեջ: Սեղանիս մնաց փայլփլուն ինչ-որ իր, որը բարձրացրի ու տեսա, որ Լիզայի մատանին է: Դրեցի դարակումս, որ երբ գա, վերադարձնեմ: Մինչև հիմա սպասում եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Ingrid (20.03.2013), ivy (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (19.03.2013), Smokie (17.03.2013), Srtik (21.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 10
Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ
*

Նստած եմ ընդունարանի սովորական կիսախավարում: Ներս է մտնում հերթական հաճախորդը: Առաստաղին կպած նեղլիկ լուսանցքից, որը սխալմամբ պատուհան է կոչվում, լույսը ընկնում է ներս մտնողի դեմքին: Պատկառելի տարիքի մի տղամարդ վերցնում է գլխարկը, ճաղատը քորելով մոտենում սեղանին: Ամեն քայլափոխի հետ կեղտոտ ոտնահետքեր են մնում մարմնագույն սալահատակին: Տեղիցս բարձրանում եմ: Հաճախորդը ժեստով ցույց է տալիս դահլիճի պողպատե դռների կողմը: Ասում եմ, որ այսօր բոլոր տեղերը զբաղված են, բայց դա այդպես չ է:

- Ես մշտական հաճախորդ եմ,- ասում է տոնը բարձրացնելով:

Դա նշանակություն չունի, ասում եմ: Ցածրաձայն ծիծաղը տարածվում է սենյակում ու դանդաղ լռում: Դեմքիս միջանցիկ քամի եմ զգում, բայց սենյակում ահավոր տոթ է: Ատամներս սեղմվում են իրար: Շրջանցելով սեղանը Մշտական հաճախորդը ընդհուպ մոտենում է ինձ, ցուցամատը դնում է ուղիղ ձախ կրծքիս ու սեղմելով քառանկյուն գծում.

- Ո՞ւր է,- այտերը դողում են, երբ խոսում է: 

Գլուխս անշարժ է, հայացքս մի վայրկյան իջացնում եմ համոզվելու համար, որ դեռ սեղմում է կրծքիս: Խավարը դառնում է գրեթե անթափանց, միայն նրա դեմքն է երևում: Ես կրծքանշան չեմ կրում, բայց գիտակցում եմ, որ հարցը դրան չի վերաբերվում:

- Ո՞ւր է, - լայն բերանը այլանդակվում է քմծիծաղից:

Չկա, ասում եմ: Կնճռոտ այտերը դողում են նույնիսկ երբ չի խոսում: 

- Ձեռքդ քաշի՛, եթե չես ուզում, որ քո մեծ մասը մատը մնա, - դուռը առանց փակել առաջ է գալիս: Նոելը… Կիսածալված կոպերի տակից արհամարհանքով նայում է Մշտական հաճախորդին:

- Ահագին համարձակ ես դառել, - դիմում է հաճախորդն ինձ, ասես չնկատելով Նոելին, - դու գիտես պստո ջան, ես վերադառնում եմ ու էլի կվերադառնամ:

Մատը անշտապ սահում է ցած… Ես մնում եմ կանգնած մեջքով դեպի լույսը: Նոելը գնում է իր սենյակ: Ես քայլում եմ հետևից: Միջանցքը հետզհետե նեղանում է, քրքրված պաստառներով պատերը սեղմվում են իրար: Մթության մեջից դուրս է լողում կարմիր կաղնեփայտից դուռը: Վրան կլոր շրջանում գալարվող օձի մարմին է տաշած: 

-Ներս արի՛,- անցնում է ներս: Դուռը շխկոցով փակվում է հետևից: Ես հապաղում եմ մտնել:

Դռան հետևում ինձ սպասում է նորից նույն տեսարանը: Նոելը նստած է թիկնաթոռին, այտուցված ռունգերով ագահորեն կլանում է սենյակի թանձր ծուխը: Գրասեղանին` թղթերի, գրքերի ու ֆայլերի խառնաշփոթի վրա նվազ թրթռում է էլեկտրական լամպի լույսը, բայց չի փչանում , երկարատև հոգեվարքի մեջ մերթընդմերթ դզդզում է, կիսասատկած ճանճի նման: Սեղանի անկյունում մի փոքր ազատ տեղ կա: Այնտեղ նշմարվում են երկու անկանոն գծեր ու մի կողմ նետված դոլարանոց գլանակը, որի ծայրը արդեն սպիտակ է: Մի ժամանակ դրանց տեղը դատարկ ներարկիչներ էին, փոքր ասեղներով` լեզվի տակից անզգայանալու համար, մրոտած թեյի գդալ ու գազային կրակայրիչ... 

Սա միակ սենյակն է ամբողջ նկուղում, որ դահլիճի հետ ընդհանուր պատ ունի` բարակ, բետոնե կտրվածք: Նոելը տաս տարի շարունակ լսում է այնտեղի ձայները` գոռոցներն, տնքոցները, թե ինչպես են կռվողների մերկ, թաց մարմիններն դաղում իրար ու հարվածում ռեզինե հատակին, դիտորդների հաճույքի ու հիացմունքի բացականչությունները: Երբեմն այս ամենի արանքից ճեղքում է ինչ-որ գուլ լացի ձայն, սնկսնկոց ու անմիջապես ճնշվում է աղմուկի տակ: Նկուղի ձախ թևում լիքը ազատ սենյակներ կան, բայց Նոելը նույնիսկ ակնարկ չի արել տեղափոխվելու մասին:

- Շունչ քաշի՛ր ու շարունակի՛ր աշխատել,- պատասխանում է Նոելը իմ բոլոր բողոքներին:

Ես մոռացել եմ իմ տան ճամփան, ասում եմ, ես տուն ունե՞մ, ո՞վ եմ ես...

-Ո՞վ ես դու: Դու եկել ես ինքնակամ,- մի տեսակ անմասնակից պատասխանում է, նույնիսկ վրաս չնայելով,- Քո վիճակը... այդպես լինում է, երբ պարզվում է, որ դու այնքնան էլ լավը չես նրանում, ինչը քո կարծիքով միակն է, որ կարող ես անել: Անտանելի միջակություն, որ մղում է կամ առաջ, կամ զրոյաման, - վերջում ներողամիտ ժպտում է:

Ես ստիպված եմ հատակից մաքրել մածուծիկ հեղուկը , որ կաթում է կամ, որ իրենք են սրբում ու լղոզում պատերին: Մի երկու հարվածի են դիմացել, ողջ աշխարհը պետք է իմանա: Ու դրանք էլ հաղթո՞ղ են կոչվում:

- Մանկապարտե՜զ,- աչքերը վրաս չռելով զարմանում էր,- այսօրվա հաղթողը վաղը դահլիճից կարող է դուրս չգալ:

Ոնց է իրեն հաջողվում այդքան խաղաղ լինել, ասում եմ: Լուռ է:

Երբ ես առաջին անգամ հանդիպել էի Մշտական հաճախորդին այսօրվա նման բացեց ընդունարանի դուռը, մոտեցավ ինձ: Բազուկներիս վրա չորանում էին արնոտ մատնահետքերը: 
Նոելը պահեց իմ թուլացած մարմինը, ես զգացի նրա կցկտուր շունչը պարանոցիս: 

- Դու ճախրել գիտես, ի՞նչ օգուտ, եթե երկինք չկա, -շշնջաց, - դու լողալ գիտես, բայց թպրտում ես ժայռերի մեջ, դու մագլցել գիտես, իսկ ոտքերդ ավազների մեջ են խրված: 
Ուզո՞ւմ ես շարժվել, սովորի՛ր սողալ ու կուլ տալ այն ինչ մեծ է քո կոկորդից:

Ինձ թվում է ես այլևս չկամ, ես նմանվել եմ Նոելին, միջնահասակ, նվազ, նյարդային շարժուձևով այդ կնոջը: Նոելը երբեք չի սխալվում, բայց…Մշտական հաճախորդը վերադառնալու է կրկին: Ես կրնկակոխ հետ եմ դառնում: Կուրացած վազում եմ աստիճաններն ի վեր, ես պետք է երկինք ստեղծեմ, ես պետք է ծովեր բանամ, ես պետք է ժայռեր կերտեմ…ես պետք է… թափով հարվածում եմ ինչ-որ մեկին: Երկաթե ճաղերից բռնած Նա նույնիսկ չի երերում: Նա… ես Նրան ճանաչում եմ: Նա Նոելի մոտ հաճախ է լինում: Մեկ-մեկ բարևում է ինձ, Նոելն արգել է պատասխանել: Նա չի մասնակցել ոչ մի մարտի, Նրա ձեռքերը մաքուր են ու Նրանից արյուն չի կաթում երբեք: Հիմա ինձ այնքան մոտ է շնչում… ես էլ եմ շնչում, նրա արտաշնչածը թթվածնապակաս: Նրա մոխրագույն աչքերում սահմաններն լուծվում են անհետ: 

- Գնո՞ւմ ես:

Գնում եմ: Խուսափում եմ Նրա աչքերից, գլուխս կախվում է ակամա: Նա բռուցքը դնում է ծնոտիս տակ: Մատներիս ծայրին ջերմանում է նրա ափը… Շուրթերիս զգում եմ նրա շուրթերը: Ես ձգվում եմ դեպի Նա, այրվող ձեռքը շապիկիս տակ դնելով: Լեզվիս վրա տարածվում է տաք աղահամը: Ի՞նչ է սա, արյո՞ւն… Ի՞մն է թե՞, Նրանը…Նա ցավից ամուր սեղմում է կողերս: Նրա… Ես ընկրկում եմ մի քայլ ու կուլ եմ տալիս այն ինչ մեծ է իմ կոկորդից...

- Կբացատրե՞ս,- լսվում է Նոելի սառուցային ձայնը:

Ես սպասում եմ, Նա էլ է մնում անձայն: Փախչելու բնազդ…

Հեռանում եմ, առանց հետ շրջվելու նետում եմ Նոելին, այդպես էլ չիմանալով իմ ապագա վերադարձը գուշակող բավարար ժպիտ է դեմքին, թե մեր վերջնական անջատումը գիտակցողի ցասում…


Անսահման թեթևության ու ճնշող դատարկության միջև անհստակ սահման կա միայն…

Ես աշխատում եմ արդեն մի քանի ամիս է: Առավոտ շուտ գնում եմ տանից, վերադառնում եմ, երբ արևը իր վերջին շողերով գրկում է գետինը: Ժամանակը գլորվում է աննկատ: Մեկ մեկ աստիճաններին ձայներ եմ լսում, գուցե Նա… բայց առօրյան կուլ է տալիս մտքերս: Երբ հոգնած գալիս եմ տուն ու ձեռքերով հրում եմ դուռը, այն բացվում է ծանր նվվոցով ու ծածկվում է շատ դժվար: Ոտքերս ցավում են, թեև անցել են մայթերի քանդված սալաքարերից ու ջարդած շշերի ապակիներից մնացած վերքերը, ես հասկանում եմ` այն օրը բոբիկ եմ տուն եկել: 

ՆՆջասենյակից լսվում է մանկան լացի ձայն: Հասնում եմ, հասնում եմ… շ~… շ~… իմ փոքրիկ, իմ անուշ… շ~, ես այստեղ եմ, քո կողքին: Ինչ թեթև է փխրուն մարնինը օրորվում իմ թևերին: Նուրբ, փոքիկ մատիկներն դիպչում են այտիս: Պատուհանից այնքան շատ լույս է ընկնում ներս, երկնագույն պատերին անվարժ ձեռքով բամբակյա ամպեր են նկարած: Նեղ անկողնու կողքին մանկական կահույք է, ամենուրեք խաղալիքներ են, գույզգույն խաղալիքներ… Տունը լցվում է տաք գվգվոցով… 

Անսահման թեթևության ու ճնշող դատարկության միջև անհստակ սահման կա միայն…

Առաստաղի ճաքերից կախված մի կաթիլ ընկնում է դեմքիս: Իմ բնակարանը մեկ սենյականոց է, այստեղի միակ կահույքը չորսոտանի ցածրիկ սեղանն է, վրան կռնձած հացի կտոր ու փշրանքներ…Հատակը ձգում է ինձ ցած: Որովայնիս զգում եմ Մշտական հաճախորդի պաղ ձեռքը, եղունգներվ քերում է կաշիս, ինձնից զատում է կին լինելուս բնությունը: Ես կծկվում եմ հատակին, շոշափում եմ երկարավուն մի սպի ազդրերիս արանքում… Առօրյան լայնաբերան է, բայց ոչ այդ աստիճան: Նոել… ես Նոելին եմ տվել այդ պատմությունը:

-Կբացատրե՞ս…

Կբացատրեմ … Մե՛նք, ես ու դու… չափազանց ուժեղ ենք մեր թուլություններում:



Բացիկում ասվում է, որ երկու շաբաթ է ինչ գարուն է արդեն: Սեղանին դրված հեռախոսը զանգում է.

- Գոլդեն Փելըս հյուրանոցային համալիրը հրավիրում է ձեզ մասնակցելու պաշտոնական բացման արարողությանը, Միսս Լարետ, դուք Հենրիի Լարետի եղբոր աղջիկն եք, մեզ հաճելի կլինի տեսնել ձեզ ներկաների ցուցակում:

Բայց ես Միսս Լարետը չեմ ։ Հենրի Լարետ, ծանոթ է, մի տեղ լսել եմ: Մյուս կողմից էլ արդեն երկու շաբաթ է ինչ գարուն է: Գտնում միակ երեկոյան երկար, սև զգեստս: Դրսում անձրև է, բայց ոչ տաք գարնանային… Թիկունքս մայթերին ու ասֆալտներին է նման, մերկ է, թաց ու վերջապես լվացվում են ձմռան հետքերը:

- Ներս եկե՛ք, Միսս Լարետ:

Ես Միսս… 

Գովազդային հսկայական պաստառի վրա Մշտական հաճախորդի կախ ընկած այտերն են ու կեղծ ծիծաղի մեջ հրեշավոր դարձած աչքերը.

«ՀենրիԼարետը հավիրում է բոլորին` հանգստացեք բարձր մակարդակով»:

Ծնկներս փափկում են: Մեկը ինձ ձեռք է մեկնում: Պղտորված հայցքիս առաջ հասցնում են փայլել մոխրագույն աչքերը: Ես հավաքում եմ ցեխաջրի մեջ թաթախված փեշերս, մեջս խեղդելով զգացումը, որ Նա ումից փախել եմ ու Նա ում ուսին պատրաստվում եմ հենվել նույն մարդն են: Մազերցս ջուր է կաթում Նրա ուսին: Նա չի նկատում, ինձ համար էլ միևնույն է: Ես ձգվուն եմ դեպի Նա, իսկ Նա կոնքերս է ձգում դեպի իրեն:

Լեզվիս տակ կոշտուկներ եմ զգում… Նոել Լարետ…

Ցավի ու հաճույքի միջև անհստակ սահման կա միայն...

----------

ivy (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (19.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013), Մարկիզ (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013), Տրիբուն (20.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 11.
Խորհրդավորություն
*

Խաղում էր: Երեխաները շատ էին սիրում նրան, հատկապես երբ կենդանիներին էր կրկնօրինակում, ներկայացումներ էր պատրաստում: Թվում էր ոչ ոք չի կարող այդպես զվարճացնել փոքրիկներին: Ամբողջ սենյակը լցվում էր ուրախ ծիծաղով, երբ նա կատվի պես ճարպկորեն ձգվում էր «առջևի թաթերի» վրա, սեթևեթում: Ուլ հանկարծ ոտքի կկանգներ ու կսկսեր արջի պես ծանր-ծանր քայլել, կամ կվերածվեր օձի: Իրեն էլ էր այդ ամենը հաճույք պատճառում՝ սիրում էր մանուկների ժպիտը, զրնգուն ծիծաղը, երբեմն էլ ճարպկորեն պարում էր փոքրիկների համար, բայց երբեք փոքրիկների ներկայությամբ ոչինչ չէր խոսել՝ այդպիսինն էր իր դերը, որ հենց ինքն էր կերտել: 

Սակայն համարյա ոչ ոք չգիտեր իրական Արմինեին: Անգամ մեծերը պատկերացում չունեին թե ո՞վ է նա՝ ինչպիսին տեսնում էին այդպիսին էլ պատկերացնում էին: Արմինեն հաճախ էր մտածում… իր աչքի առաջ պատկերվում էին առեղծվածային տեսարաններ, խորհրդավոր, տարօրինակ, բայց զարմանալիորեն իմաստալի: Ո՞րն էր իմաստը, ինքն էլ չէր հասկանում: Դա լինում էր երբ հիշում էր իր գիշերային երազները: Ուզում էր հասկանալ, թե ինչի՞ մասին էին, ի՞նչ էին իրենցից ներկայացնում: Մի օր պետք է իմանար ճշմարտությունը՝ տեսներ այն, ինչ իրեն հետաքրքրում էր: 

Ամեն ինչ ինքնըստինքյան կատարվեց: Կատարվեց այն օրը, երբ բոլորովին չէր սպասում: Նա հանկարծակի, անսպասելիորեն հոգնածություն զգաց: Ի՞նչ կատարվեց, քիչ առաջ շատ հանգիստ էր, նորից իր երազներն էր վերլուծում: Բայց այս ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ինչու՞ ոչինչ չի տեսնում, ախր աչքերը բաց են, շուրջն ամբողջովին խավար է: Հանկարծ հետևից ինչ-որ ոտնաձայներ լսեց:

- Ո՞վ է այդտեղ,- հարցրեց: Պատասխան չկար: 

Հանկարծ զգաց, որ ոտքերը մրսում են, հատակը սառն էր, «ե՞րբ եմ հանել կոշիկներս» մտածեց, «այս ի՞նչ է կատարվում»:

- Օգնե…,- չկարողացավ ճչալ, ինչ-որ բան ներսից խանգաարեց, սկսեց խեղդել: «Մի րոպե…»- նորից սկսեց մտածել «ախր ես քիչ առաջ էի պառկել քնելու, գուցե երազը դեռ չի՞ ավարտվել: Բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս եմ հիշում, ինչպե՞ս եմ զգում, որ երազ է, այդպիսի բան չի կարող լինել, բացի դրանից կոշիկներս հագիս չեն»: Հենց այդ պահին կողքից ինչ-որ մեկը քրքջաց: Աղջիկն իսկույն վեր թռավ, սկսեց ձեռքերով շոշափել շուրջ բոլորը: Գոռալ չէր կարող: Քրքիջը լռեց ու անհայտ տղամարդը սկսեց խոսել:

- Դու ավելի քան արդարացրեցիր իմ հույսերը՝ չէի սպասում, որ այսքան արագ կկողմնորոշվես:

Աղջիկը ապշած կանգնել էր, փորձում էր ճչալ, որևէ բան հարցնել ու շարունակում էր ձեռքերով փնտրել տղամարդուն: 

- Իզուր տեղը մի փնտրիր ու մի փորձիր խոսել: Ավելի լավ է մտածես ու գտնես պատասխաննրը:

Աղջիկն իսկույն զգաստացավ: «Ի՞նչ մտածեմ, ո՞վ ես դու, ի՞նչ է կատարվում, սա երա՞զ է…» վերջին կետի վրա աղջիկը կանգ առավ, ուժեղ կսմթեց ձեռքը: «Ըստ երևույթին երազ չէ: Սակայն այստեղ որևէ կապ ունեն իմ խորհրդավոր երազները, կամ մտքերը: Բայց ախր ես երբեք կույր, կամ համր չեմ եղել երազում: Երազում ես միշտ ինչ-որ փորձության էի ենթարկվում… Մի՞թե սա նոր փորձություն է, իրական փորձություն»

- Ապրես,- խոսեց տղամարդը:- Այդպես էլ կա: Ուղղակի այս փորձությանը դու նախապատրաստված չէիր, չգիտեիր թե ինչ է լինելու: Դա խաղի կանոններից է: Ես եմ քեզ թելադրելու թե ինչ անես: Դու ճկուն ես, ճարպիկ, խելացի ու հաճախ պահպանում ես հոգեկան հավասարակշռությունը: Այո, դու ծայրահեղություններին հասնելուց առաջ կարողանում ես պատասխան տալ քեզ հուզող հարցերին: Ինձ դուր է գալիս քո կողմնորաշվածությունն ու ճարպկությունը: Քեզ սպասվում են մի քանի փորձություններ, որոնք բարդ կթվան, բայց կարծում եմ դու ի վիճակի կլինես այդ ամենը հաղթահարել: Գիտեմ, քեզ հիմա հետաքրքրում է թե ես ով եմ: Կարող ես ինձ անվանել Հրաշագործ: Դու առայժմ այդպես կմնաս այնքան ժամանակ, որքան քեզանից պահանջվի: Դու չես կարող հրաժարվել այս ամենից, չէ՞ որ այդ դեպքում այլևս երբեք չես տեսնի ու չես խոսի, բացի դրանից դու սիրում ես փորձություններ, այնպես չէ՞:

Այլ ընտրանք չկար: Խաղը սկսվել էր:

Արմինեյի համար իհարկե այդ ամենը ապշեցուցիչ էր: Ճիշտ է նա հաճախ էր մտածել անիրականության, կախարդանքի մասին, բայց չէր կարող պատկերացնել, որ այդ ամենը կարող է մի օր այդքան մոտ լինել, այդքան իրական, դա հրա՞շք էր, թե՞ մղձավանջ:

- Այդ հարցերիդ պատասխանը դու կստանաս ամենավերջում:- դարձյալ խոսեց Հրաշագործը:

- Իսկ ի՞նչ պետք է անեմ մինչ այդ,- մտքերով «հարցրեց» աղջիկը:

- Առաջին հերթին, դու պետք է այնպես չանես, որ որևէ մեկը կասկածի, թե քեզ հետ մի բան այն չէ: Քեզ դրսևորիր այնպես ինչպես կդրսևորեիր այն ժամանակ, երբ չէիր սպասում այս ամենին:

***

Արմինեն վախենում էր, վախենում էր ընկնելուց, վախենում էր անհաջողությունից: Բայց կարծես հենց այդ վախն էր իրեն ուժ տալիս, օգնում պայքարել՝ հաղթահարել փորձությունը: Աղջիկը թռչկոտում էր, ճարպիկ շարժումներ անում, պարում էր երեխաների առաջ՝ աշխատելով հնարավորինս լավ զգալ սենյակը, հանկարծ չդիպչել պատին, չընկնել հատակին, չվնասել երեխաներին: Երեխաների ծիծաղը և՛ ոգևորում էր աղջկան և՛ օգնում հեռավորությունը պահպանել: Հենց այդ նպատակով էլ նա այսօր երեխաներին բոլոր պատերի մոտ էլ նստեցրել էր: Աղջիկն արդեն լիովին ինքնավստահ էր, բացառում էր որ կարող է հանկարծ սայթաքել ու հանկարծ… ընկավ: Վնասեց ոտքը: Երեխաները աղմուկ բարձրացրեցին, խառնվեցին իրար, բայց Արմինեն չթողեց, որ այդ ամենը երկար տևի: Հնարավորինս արագ ոտքի կանգնեց ու իսկույն մտավ կաղ աղջկա դերի մեջ: Ոտքի ցավն իսկապես տանջում էր: Որոշ ժամանակ մնաց այդ կերպարում, բայց երեխաները այնքան էլ շատ չէին ծիծաղում, դա նրանց չէր զվարճացնում: Նստեց հատակին, մի քանի վայրկյանում հոգեպես պատրաստվեց ու հանկարծ վեր թռավ, դարձյալ աշխուժացավ, սկսեց ակտիվ շարժումներ անել: Երեխաներին իհարկե դուր եկավ վերածնունդը, սկսեցին ծիծաղել ու ծափահարել: Ու որքա՜ն մեծ էր իր զարմանքը, երբ այդ աշխուժությունից հետո ոտքի ցավը թեթևացավ:

- Լավ, բավական է,- քիչ անց խոսեց Հրաշագործը,- դու քեզ հիանալի դրսևորեցիր: Կեցցես:

Արմինեն կատարեց ֆինալային ցատկը, ուղիղ կանգնեց տեղում ու գլուխ տվեց փոքրիկ հանդիսատեսներին:

Տուն գնալուց հրաշագործն ուղեկցում էր Արմինեյին:

- Իհարկե լավ է, որ դու աստիճանաբար ավելի ինքնավստահ դարձար: Բայց պետք է հաշվի առնես, որ զգուշությունն էլ է լավ բան ու ցանկացած պահի, պետք է չմոռանաս այն ամենի մասին, ինչը չի բացառվում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ոտքիդ ցավն անցնելուն՝ չկարծես, որ այստեղ էլ կախարդանք կար: Ո՛չ, դա դու արեցիր: Դու կարծում էիր թե ոտքդ թուլացել է, իսկ իրականում նրան պետք էր աշխատեցնել: Հենց դրանից էլ ցավն իսպառ կորավ:

*** 

Հաջորդ օրը աղջիկը կարող էր խոսել: Այդ օրը շատ էր տարբերվելու բոլոր մյուս օրերից,: Արմինեն առաջին անգամ խոսելու էր երեխաների հետ ու այդ օրն առաջին անգամ երեխաները նույնպես մասնակցելու էին խաղին: Արմինեն բոլորին հավաքեց սեղանի շուրջ, թաշկինակով կապեց աչքերը չնայած դրա կարիքը չկար: 

- Խաղը կոչվում է «Մորզեի այբուբեն»: Սկզբից դուք կթմբկահարեք սեղանին, ինչպես դուռն եք թակում (ամեն մեկդ յուրովի) ու կասեք ձեր անունը: Այնուհետև, տարբեր հերթականությամբ նույն կերպ կթմբկահարeք, իսկ ես կփորձեմ ասել, թե դա ու՞մ թակոցն էր:
Առաջ Արմինեյին երբեք չէր մտահոգել այդ հարցը: Պատճառ չէր ունեցել մտածելու այդ մասին՝ կասկածելու անգամ թե որքան պայծառ հիշողություն ունի, բայց այդ պահին ամբողջ մարմնով մեկ դողում էր՝ զգում էր, որ բարդ առաջադրանք է իր առջև դրված: Նա պետք է ամբողջ ընթացքում պտտվեր սեղանի շուրջը, չդիպչելով երեխաներին, որպեսզի չկարողանա մտապահել, թե ո՞վ, որտե՞ղ է նստած: Երբեմն նա սխալվում էր, իսկ խաղն է՛լ ավելի էր բարդանում, բոլոր երեխաներն արդեն երկու ձևով էին թմբկահարում: Բայց 
Արմինեն աստիճանաբար վարժվեց այս խաղի մեջ, ավելի ու ավելի լավ էր ստացվում իր մոտ: 

- Բավական է,- քսան րոպեից ասաց Հրաշագործը,- այս փորձությունն էլ է կարելի համարել ավարտված:

Արմինեն թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց:

- Ես հասկացա այսօրվա փորձության իմաստը:- Տուն գնալուց ասաց Արմինեն:- Պետք է նորություններ մտցնեմ խաղերիս մեջ, հակառակ դեպքում ձանձրալի կլինի թե ինձ համար, թե երեխաների: Այսօրվա խաղը երեխաներին շատ դուր եկավ:

- Ճիշտ ես,- հաստատեց Հրաշագործը,- այս փորձության մեջ կարևոր էր ոչ թե քո հիշողությունը, այլ հենց այն, ինչ դու ասացիր:


***

Երրորդ օրն էր: Այդ օրը Արմինեն չէր գնալու երեխաների մոտ: Ամբողջ օրը կույր վիճակում, համբերատար սպասելու էր խաղի ավարտին: Հաջողդ օրը բացվելու էին իր աչքերը ու նա վերջապես տեսնելու էր Հրաշագործին: Արմինեն բոլորովին մոռացել էր, որ այդ օրը պետք էր Դավիթի հետ գնար զբոսնելու իսկ եթե…

- Ո՜չ,- առարկեց Հրաշագործը,- Մտքովդ չանցնի հրաժարվել: Այդ զբոսանքն էլ է մտնում խաղի մեջ:
Ստիպված չեղավ երկար սպասել Դավիթին: Վերջինս երբեք չէր ուշանում: Աղջիկը քնքշորեն բռնեց նրա ձեռքը ու սկսեցին քայլել Դավիթի հետ միշտ այնքա՜ն հաճելի էր, սիրում էին զրուցել տարբեր թեմաներից: Նրանք միշտ անկեղծ էին եղել միմյանց հանդեպ: 

- Ի՞նչ է այսօր կատարվում քեզ հետ,- ճանապարհին հարցրեց Դավիթը,- ցրված ես երևում, ինչու՞ ես անընդհատ սայթաքում:

Որքա՜ն էր ուզում ասել ճշմարտությունը՝ հանել իր դիմակը՝ ասել, որ ոչինչ չի տեսնում, որ հիմա իր համար շատ դժվար է, չնայած ընդամենը մեկ օր է մնացել, բայց այդ մեկ օրը նրան մի ամբողջ դար էր թվում: Հոգնել էր կուրությունից ու վերջիվերջո ուզում էր հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ էին նշանակում իր բոլոր երազները, ո՞վ է այդ Հրաշագործը: Դավիթը երբեք իրեն խենթի չի համարել, համբերատար լսել է Արմինեի պատմությունները, անգամ ինքն էլ է իր հետ միասին մտածել թե ի՞նչ կարող են նշանակել այդ երազները: 
- Դե՞, մի բան ասա: Ինչու՞ ես լռում:

Աղջիկն իսկույն սթափվեց, զգաց, որ հիմա իրեն պահում է անզգա տիկնիկի պես, որ ոչ խոսում է, ոչ շարժվում, գնում է այնտեղ ուր իրեն տանում են:

- Այսօր մի քիչ հոգնած եմ:

- Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ դուրս եկանք զբոսանքի, կարող էինք նստել տանը, սուրճ խմել:

- Չէ-չէ: Մենք պետք է զբոսնեինք…

- Ի՞նչ պատահեց, ինչու՞ խոսքդ կիսատ թողեցիր: Ի՞նչ է կատարվում քեզ հետ Արմինե:

- Ոչինչ Դավիթ, ոչինչ: Խնդրում եմ, արի տուն գնանք:

Դավիթն ապշել էր, առաջին անգամ էր Արմինեին այդ վիճակում տեսնում: Զգում էր, որ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, բայց նա չէր սիրում «գլուխ ցավեցնել»: Երբ դիմացինը չէր ուզում խոսել տվյալ բանի մասին, չէր ստիպում՝ «գուցե մի օր հենց ինքն ասի ամեն ինչ»:

Արմինեն մեն-մենակ նստել էր տանը: Թվում էր ժամանակը կանգ է առել, թվում էր ընդմիշտ այսպես կույր է մնալու: Ե՞րբ են այս մի քանի ժամն էլ անցնելու, որքա՞ն կարելի է սպասել: Նա սկսեց վախենալ: Վախենում էր խավարից, վախենում էր մենակությունից: Ուզում էր բարձր ճչալ, բայց գիտեր, որ դա ոչինչ չի փոխի: Սպասել, սպասել, սպասել: 
Սպասե՞լ, իսկ գուցե այնքան էլ լավ չվերջանա այս ամենը: Գուցե այդ Հրաշագործը… ա՜խ այդ Հրաշագործը: «Ախր ինչու՞ հենց ես, մի՞թե Հրաշագործը դեռ ա՜յն ժամանակ էր ամեն ինչ պլանավորել և ինձ պատրաստել այդ փորձությունների համար, ի՞նչ է կատարվում: Ո՞վ է նա: Ո՞վ եմ ես: Արդյո՞ք ինձ դուր կգա՞ն նրա պատասխանները»: Արմինեն անզորությունից ընկավ հատակին ու սկսեց հեկեկալ: 

- Ինչու՞ հիմա չես խոսում ինձ հետ, ու՞ր չքացա՞ր: Ձա՜յն հանիր, իմանամ որ այստեղ ես,- գոռում էր նա,- Ո՞վ ես դու: Հերիք է արդեն: Ասա ի՞նչ է այս ամենը նշանակում:
Պատասխան չկար:

Արմինեն կոկորդի անտանելի ցավ զգաց:, մարմինն էլ թուլացավ: Ինքն էլ չզգաց թե ինչպես երեսնիվայր փռվեց հատակին:

Արթնացավ, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը սկսեց ցնցել իր ուսերը: Աչքերը փակ էին, վախենում էր որևէ բան ասել: Հանկարծ զգաց, որ ինչ-որ ուժեղ լույս է ծակում է աչքերը՝ ջահն էր: Բացեց աչքերը, առաջին բանը որ տեսավ, դա ժամացույցն էր: Սլաքներն ուղիղ տասներկուսի վրա էին: Ապա նայեց շուրջբոլորն ու ուղղակի ապշեց: Սենյակում կանգնած էր հայրը, ժպիտը դեմքին նայում էր նրան:

- Հայրի՞կ: Այդ ինչպե՞ս: Ե՞րբ վերադարձար արտասահմանից:

- Չորս օր առաջ աղջիկս:

Արմինեն շփոթվեց: Ո՞նց կարող է նման բան լինել:

- Կարող է սիրելիս: Չէ՞ որ դա հենց ես եմ,: Այո-այո հենց Հրաշագործը: Իսկ քո կարծիքով ո՞վ էր քեզ ուղարկում այդ երազները: Ես երբեք, մի փոքր անգամ չեմ կասկածել, որ դու կարդարացնես իմ հույսերը: Դու իմ Արմինեն ես, դու Արմենի աղջիկն ես: Ու կարող ես վստահ լինել՝ մի օր իմ ամբողջ կախարդանքը փոխանցվելու է քեզ: Այդ օրն էլ կգա:

Աղջիկն ապշած նայում էր սիրելի հորը, ինչպե՞ս կարող է այդպիսի բան լինել: Իր հա՞յրը:

- Այո աղջիկս: Ու ժամանակն է, որ դու էլ ծանոթանաս հրաշքների աշխարհին: Այնտեղ բոլորը քեզ են սպասում:

- Դաժան հրաշքների՞,- կիսազարմացած, կիսաբարկացած ծղրտաց Արմինեն:

- Դաժա՞ն: Իսկ մի՞թե քեզ որոշ բաներ չսովորեցրեցին այդ ամենը: Դու իզուր քեզ կորցրեցիր այսօր: Վստահ եմ, որ դա առաջին ու վերջին անգամն էր: Դու մեզ մոտ կտեսնես իսկական հրաշքներ: Այն ինչ դու զգացիր այս երեք օրում, քեզ անպայման պետք կգա ամբողջ կյանքում: Գուցե հետագայում քո որդին բոլորովին այլ կերպ անցնի իր երեք օրերի «պրակտիկա»ն, բայց նա էլ անպայման կլինի հրաշագործների ընտանիքից:

- Իսկ Դավի՞թը, իսկ երեխանե՞րը:

- Դու նրանց երբեք չես կորցնի աղջիկս: Դե՞, տուր ձեռքդ: 

Աղջիկը ժպտաց ու մեկնեց իր ձեռքը հորը:

----------

ivy (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (19.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Սիրելի՛ ակումբցիներ*
Ցանկանում եմ հաճելի ընթերցում, հետաքրքիր ու թեթև ժամանց, բազմաբովանդակ ու հետաքրքիր քննարկում: Կարդացեք, ընտրեք ձեր հավանած տարբերակներն ու քվեարկեք:

Իսկ ինձ մնում է ձեզ շնորհավորել ակումբի ծնունդի առթիվ, մենք արդեն 7 տարեկան ենք, ժող  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), ivy (17.03.2013), Lusntag Lusine (17.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Այբ (17.03.2013), Արէա (17.03.2013), Արևանուռ (17.03.2013), Գալաթեա (17.03.2013), Մինա (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Էս երևում ա էլի շտապ-ստապ ուղարկել են գործերը: Առաջին 5-ից միայն մեկը դուրս եկավ: 6, 8, 9 լավն էին: 10 ու 11-ը դեռ պետք ա կարդամ:

----------


## ivy

Դեռ մեկումեջ եմ կարդում՝ ըստ հետաքրքող վերնագրերի: Ոնց որ ընդհանուր վատ չի պատկերը: Մենակ որոշ գործեր կային, որ թեև հետաքրքիր էին, բայց պարը մեջն էդքան էլ չտեսա: Այսինքն՝ պարից ինչ-որ տարրեր կային, բայց բեմադրության ամբողջականությունը չկար:
Բայց դեռ նորից կկարդամ ու ավելի ուշադիր:

----------

Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Տարբերակ 7.
Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր...


Մանրադիտակով էլ ման գաս պարի մասին մի բան, չես գտնի: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առաջինն եմ դեռ մենակ կարդացել: Թույլ էր: Չտխրեցրեց: Եթե հեղինակը տխրեցնելու նպատակ ուներ, անկախ նրանից՝ իրական պատմություն էր, թե հորինված, պիտի էնպես գրեր, որ ազդեր ընթերցողի վրա: Սա չազդեց: Մեկ էլ մի խորհուրդ հեղինակին. խուսափիր կրկնություններից: Նայիր, թե ինչ ահավոր է.




> 10 րոպեից հիշեց, որ նախորդ օրն առաջին անգամ *պար*ել էր մի տղամարդու հետ: Չէր ճանաչում այդ երիտասարդին, *պար*ել էր, քանի որ ընկերներն էին բրդելով ասել, որ չմերժի *պար*ի հրավիրողին: Ամբողջ 3 րոպեանոց *պար*ի ընթացքում մտածել էր, թե երբ պետք է ավարտվի *պար*ը, որ հագնվի ու փախնի, որ ինչքան հնարավոր է քիչ մարդ տեսնի իր աչքերը: Մտքերն ընդհատվում էին միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ տղամարդը ամուր սեղմում էր աղջկան: Դրանից ավելի էր կարմրում ու ջղաձգվում: Երաժշտության ավարտվելուն պես անեացավ դահլիճից:


Չեմ քվեարկի

----------

Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես կեսը կարդացել եմ, թե քունս ա տանում, սթափ չեմ դատում, թե էլի իմ ճաշակն ա կաղում, կարդացածներս լրիվ դուր եկան, վերջում չեմ իմանալու, թե ում ձայն տամ  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բոլորին առաջարկում եմ շատ խիստ չլինել, քանի որ առաջին անգամն եք էսպիսի բան փորձում, ու շնորհակալություն բոլորին, որ քաջություն են ունեցել մասնակցելու:

*Տարբերակ 1
Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց*

Մարդիկ, հայերենում չկա «սիրով զբաղվել», դա ռուսաբանություն է ու շատ անհաջող: Ճիշտը՝ «սեր անել»: 
Պատմությունը տխուր էր... Բժշկի ասածը «պատռելու» մասին՝ շատ կոպիտ: Հուսով եմ, գոնե դա իրական չէր. չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ էդպիսի անտակտ բժիշկներ կան հայ իրականության մեջ:
Լավ է, որ մարդիկ փորձում են իրական պատմություններ ներկայացնել, բայց խնդրում եմ, դրա մասին վերջում մի գրեք... Գոնե էս մրցույթներում: Լավ տպավորություն չի թողնում...
Պարն ու բեմադրությունը՝ իրենց ամբողջականության մեջ, չտեսա մեջը:
Բայց ինձ հուզեց պատմությունը: Շնորհակալություն:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Mephistopheles (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հուսով եմ, գոնե դա իրական չէր. չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ էդպիսի անտակտ բժիշկներ կան հայ իրականության մեջ:


կան

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 2.
Ներսում*

Ուռռա՜, էստեղ ճիշտ էին գրել՝ «սեր անել»:
Հետաքրքիր գործ էր, բայց ծավալվելու տեղ ուներ, իմ կարծիքով: Շատ էր կարճ կապած: 
Մի քիչ ռիսկային էր գրված: Երկու պատմություն՝ մի պատմվածքում: Ինչ «կարող էր լինել» և «ինչ էր եղել իրականում»: Միտքն ինձ դուր եկավ: Բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով էր արդարացված էս դեպքում, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պարն ու բեմադրությունը մեկն էր միայն:
Անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ ես պարը մեջը տեսա:
Ինձ դուր եկավ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Տարբերակ 2.
> Ներսում*
> 
> Ուռռա՜, էստեղ ճիշտ էին գրել՝ «սեր անել»:
> Հետաքրքիր գործ էր, բայց ծավալվելու տեղ ուներ, իմ կարծիքով: Շատ էր կարճ կապած: 
> Մի քիչ ռիսկային էր գրված: Երկու պատմություն՝ մի պատմվածքում: Ինչ «կարող էր լինել» և «ինչ էր եղել իրականում»: Միտքն ինձ դուր եկավ: Բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով էր արդարացված էս դեպքում, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պարն ու բեմադրությունը մեկն էր միայն:
> Անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ ես պարը մեջը տեսա:
> Ինձ դուր եկավ:


Ռիփ, անկեղծ ասած, էդ կարճության պահով համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև կարծում եմ` նման լուծումներն ավելի ճիշտ են, քան ծավալված պատմվածքները:

Ինչևէ, երկրորդն ինձ դուր եկավ: Մենակ մի փոքրիկ բան. մի քիչ չեմ հավատում, որ Մաքս անունով մեկը Լիզա անունով մեկին որևէ բան չէր թողնի անել:

Երրորդն էլ դուրս եկավ: Զարմանալիորեն շատ նման էր երկրորդին: Գուցե նույն հեղինակն է գրել:

Գուցե երկուսի օգտին էլ քվեարկեմ, դեռ չեմ որոշել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերապրումն էլ կարդացի: Հետաքրքիր մոտեցում էր: Մի քիչ կաղում էր վերջը:

Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ նկատեցի. էս գործերը ոնց որ նույն ռիթմով գրած լինեն: Որ կարդում եմ, ինչ-որ ընդհանուր ներքին ռիթմ եմ զգում (խոսքս երկրորդից չորրորդի մասին է, առաջինին չի վերաբերում):

----------


## Alphaone

6-ը շատ դուր եկա՜վ  :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ նկատեցի. էս գործերը ոնց որ նույն ռիթմով գրած լինեն: Որ կարդում եմ, ինչ-որ ընդհանուր ներքին ռիթմ եմ զգում (խոսքս երկրորդից չորրորդի մասին է, առաջինին չի վերաբերում):


Նույն երաժշտության տակ են գրվել, նույն պարից տպավորված, երևի, ռիթմն ազդել է  :Smile:

----------

ivy (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 3.
Վախեր*

Լավն էր: Զգացմունքները շատ էին, երբեմն իրարամերժ, ու հենց դրանով էլ շատ իրական: 
Էստեղ ինձ համար կինն այնուամենայնիվ ուժեղ էր՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից: Անկախ նրանից, էդ քոսոտը մնալու էր մոտը, թե չէ: 
Ինքը արդեն հաղթած էր, որովհետև էդքան ապրել էր մենակ ու կարողացել էր չկոտրվել: Նույնիսկ դեպրեսիան էլ հաշվի չեմ առնի, դա դեռ «կոտրվել» չի:
Երկրորդ տարբերակի հետ թեև ինչ-որ սյուժետային նմանություն կար, բայց ինձ համար տարբեր էին, ու կարծում եմ՝ հեղինակներն էլ են տարբեր: Երկրորդի հեղինակին ոնց որ թե գիտեմ, էս մեկինը՝ չէ:
Պարը եթե լայն իմաստով նայենք, հա, կարելի է մեջը տեսնել:

----------

Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նույն երաժշտության տակ են գրվել, նույն պարից տպավորված, երևի, ռիթմն ազդել է


Ըհը, Ցպահանջն էլ կարդացի, նամակի տեքստի մեջ էր նույն ռիթմը: Բայց լուրջ, նենց հավես ա, որ սենց ա  :Smile: 
Ինձ թվում ա` Ցպահանջի մեջ խորհրդավորությունը չափից դուրս շատ էր, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վատը չէր: Հնարավոր է` քվեարկեմ:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Ուլուանա (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ըհը, Ցպահանջն էլ կարդացի, նամակի տեքստի մեջ էր նույն ռիթմը: Բայց լուրջ, նենց հավես ա, որ սենց ա 
> Ինձ թվում ա` Ցպահանջի մեջ խորհրդավորությունը չափից դուրս շատ էր, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վատը չէր: Հնարավոր է` քվեարկեմ:


Ինձ էլ ամենաշատը Ցպահանջն ու Տանիքներն են դուր եկել  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 4.
Վերապրում*

Հմմ... 
Պատմվածքի սյուժեն փիլիսոփայացնելը իմ սիրած տեսակը չի, դրա համար քիչ կխոսեմ:
Ընդհանուր հավեսն էր, հետաքրքիր էր, որ մարդ էդ ուղղությամբ էր մտածել՝ պարը նայելիս: 
Կարծում եմ, կլինեն հավանողներ:

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ես որ կիլոմետրերով հեռու եմ սիրային մտորումներից, 3-ը իսկապես լավն էր, առաջին դեմքով գրված, համոզիչ ու հետաքրիր: Եթե ձայն չտամ, միայն նրա համար, որ պարի պահը արհեստական էր ներդրված գործի մեջ:
_
 Թերապիստը հույս է տալիս, ասում է՝ պարելը կփրկի, իսկ ես ամեն օր հազիվ եմ անկողնուցս դուրս գալիս, վախվորած նայում հայելու մեջ, ալարում գզգզված մազերս կարգի բերել, ալարում հագնվել, ալարում ապրել: Վեր եմ ընկնում բազմոցին ու սպասում:_

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 5.
Ցպահանջ*

Էս տարբերակն ինձ մի քիչ զայրացրեց, անկեղծ ասած:
Կարդալիս զգում էի, որ ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան եմ կարդում, բայց էդ զգացումը էդպես էլ զգացում մնաց՝ առանց որևէ կարգին մտքի վերածվելու:
Այսինքն՝ ի վերջո ինչ էի կարդում, էդպես էլ չհասկացա:
Բայց կարծում եմ՝ էն դեպքը չէր, որ ավելին կար, ես չտեսա, ուղղակի էդքանն էր, ինչն ինձ համար քիչ էր՝ ամբողջական պատկեր ստանալու համար:
Հերոսի զգացողությունների ու կարդացած նամակի բովանդակության միջև անհամապատասխանություն կար: Էդպիսի հուզառատ նամակ ու ի պատասխան՝ վախեր: Միստիկա էր խառնված մեջը, ինչն իմ կարծիքով չէր կպնում ամբողջ պատկերին: Ինչպես նաև պարի մեջ ես էդ միստիկան չեմ զգացել...

----------

Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*1. Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց* – Առավոտյան մաստուրբացիայի մասին գեղեցիկ պատմությունը չգիտես ինչի վերածվեց տրագեդիայի, որը համոզիչ դարձնելու համար իրականության տակ ենք ուզում սղացնել: «Քանի որ ընկերներն էին բրդելով ասել» տողերից հետո մտածում էի, որ պոռնոգրաֆիայի կվերածվի ու կհետաքրքրանա, բայց ..... ինչպես միշտ, սպասվող գյոզալական սեքսից սարքեցին մահացու քաղցկեղ: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*2. Ներսում* – «Բայց Մաքսը չէր թողնում: Դո՞ւրս էր եկել: Իրականում մի ոտքով մնացել էր ներսում»: Ոտքո՞վ  :LOL:  Անոգդոտ հիշեցի – Զույգը սեքսով ա զբաղվում: Տղեն հարցնում ա. «Մտա՞», աղջիկը. «Չէ», տղեն «Ներսում չե՞մ»,  աղջիկը «չէ», տղեն. «բայց դրսում էլ չեմ»:

Պատմվածք ոչ մի բանի մասին: Հեղինակը փորձել ա մի երկու գեղարվեստական տողով ոչինչից պատմվածք սարքի, բայց բան դուրս չի եկել. «Մեջը լցրեց աչքերից թափվող կայծակը. թող մի քիչ կծու լիներ» ; «Մաքսի սիրած ուտելիքը սարքեց՝ մեջն աչքերից թափվող սեր խառնելով: Թող մի քիչ էլ քաղցր լիներ»: Պահ-պահ-պահ, երևի երկար ա մտածել սա գրելուց: Բայց մի կամ երկու իբր սիրուն նախադասությունով պատմվածք չես սարքի: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*3. Վախեր* –Մրցույթը փորձարարական ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում թեմատիկ ա: Գրողն ընել ա սար ու ձոր: Ոնց որ ուզում ա մի բան ասի, բայց բան չի ասում: Մեկ հղի ա, մեկ հղի չի, մեկ առավոտից իրիկուն աշխատում ա, մեկ սաղ օրը տունը վեր ընգած վախենում ա, որ հեսա կգա, կամ չի գա, կամ կգա ու չի գնա, կամ էլ կգնա ու էլ չի գա: Քարկապ, կարճ ասած: Գրողը սրա մասին երկար ա մտածել, ու առիթ էր ման գալիս որ մեզ հրամցնի իրա գրածը, ու առը քեզ առիթ – մրցույթ պարային թեմատիկայով, որտեղ կարելի ա թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող մտքերի կույտը ներկայացնել ընթերցասեր հանրության գնահատականին: Գրողը լավ գրել գիտի, բայց սրա օգտին չեմ քվեարկի: Սրտիս ուզածը չի գրել:

*4. Վերապրում* – Վայ, էս ի՜նչ լավն էր: Լավ պատմվածք ոչ մի բանի մասին: Կամ կարող ա ազատությա՞ն մասին: Կարող ա: Գրողը ինքը կիմանա ինչի մասին էր: Բայց առաջին երեք դեպրեսիվ գործերից հետո, դեմքիս վերջապես ժպիտ հայտնվեց: Սրա օգտին կարելի ա քվեարկել:

*5. Ցպահանջ* – Մամա՛ ջան: Էս գիշերվա հազարին կարելի ա մարդկանց սենց վախեցնել: Պատմվածքի անունը պիտի լիներ «Գյոռնափշտիկ»: Գրողը հին գրող ա – ոճից ա զգացվում: Բայց էլի գրել ա ոչ մի բանի մասին: Մրցույթի թեման էլ փաթեթավորել ու դրել ա ցպահանջ դարակում: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*6. Ժպտացող տանիքներ* – էս Րաֆֆիի հացադուլը Ակումբի վրա ահավոր դեպրեսիվ ազդեցություն ա թողնում: Թեման որ կարդացի, մտածում էի լիքը հաճելի, ուրախ, տրամադրությունը բարձրացնող պատմվածքներ ենք կարդալու: Էս  պահի դրությամբ արդեն ուզում եմ վալերյանկա խմեմ: Էս պատմվածքն էլ մնացածի նման – յարաբ պատմվածք ոչինչի մասին: Փորձում եմ հասկանալ, թե գրողն ինչ ա ուզում ասի, բայց բան չի ստացվում: Սոֆին ոնց որ կոմպլեքսներ ունի: Ինվալի՞դ ա: Թոմի դերն ինչու՞մն ա: Սոֆիի երևակայական ընկե՞րն ա: Աղջկա մոտ раздвоение личности ա՞: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*Գովազդային ընդմիջում* – Ժողովու՛րդ, գրողնե՛ր, ձեր մեջ ոչ մի ուրախ զվարթ, երջանիկ, արևոտ, պայծառ պահ չկա՞: Էս ինչ մի հատ դեպրեսիվ մթնոլորտ ա: Մեր դարդերը քիչ են, մի հատ էլ դուք եք սաղիս դեպրեսում: Չուկ, սրանից հետո ընդունում ես մենակ խմած վախտ գրած պատմվածքները, հատկապես եթե թեման նենց սիրուն, ուրախ ու կրքոտ բանի բանի մասին ա, ոնց որ պարն ա: 

*7. Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր* – Գովազդային ընդմիջումը չօգնեց: Էս պահի դրությամբ էս էն պատմվածքն ա, որի մասին պիտի ասեմ, որ գրողը պիտի զբաղվի ցանկացած այլ բանով, բացի գրելուց: Բացի նրանից, որ գրածը թեմայի հետ կապ չուներ, իրա վերնագրի հետ էլ կապ չուներ: Ռուսաստան խոպան գնացած ու հետ չեկած ամուսնու, դաժան-գեղցի սկեսուրի, անտեր մնացած կնգա ու երեխու մասին մի հատ գրվածք: Գոնե վերջում սաղով մի հատ տուշ տային ու պարեին, ասեինք թեմայի մեջ էր մնացել գրողը: Չեմ քվեարկի, ու խորհուրդ կտամ գրողին էլ մրցույթներին չմասնակցել:

*8. Զրոն* – Որ սկսեցի կարդալ, ուզում էի ասել «Փառքդ շատ Տեր Աստված»: Հասա կեսին, ու արդեն վալերյանկան չի օգնում, երևի գինու շիշը բացեմ: Ոնց կարելի էր սենց լավ սկսել պատմությունը, ու կեսից սենց քաք մեջ անել ամեն ինչ (հազար ներողություն, լավ ա քաղաքականության բաժնում չենք, հայհոյանքի համար չեն տուգանում): Պատմությունը սկսվում ներկայացմանը պատրաստվելու ու հետո ներկայացման բավականին գեղեցիկ տեսարանով: Աղջիկը դահլիճում փնտրում ա իրա սպասած միակ երկրպագուին: Սապսում ես հետաքրքիր, գեղեցի, կրքոտ շարունակությունը, ու առը քեզ .... Ալեքսը սիրում ա ուրիշին, պարուհին ծերանում ա ու կույս-կույս մեռնում ա՝ Ալեսքին սրտի մեջ: Էս գրողն էլ լավ գրել գիտի, բայց սրա օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկի: Էլի Սրտիս ուզածը չի:


*Լուրեր Հ1-ով:* Վերջը գոնե մի հատ happy end կարդալու ենք, թե՞ չէ: Ընկել եք անտիհոլիվուդյան սինդրոմի մեջ: Ոչ մի պատմություն պիտի լավ չվերջանա: Еперный театр !!!!! Սպասում եմ, որ մնացած պատմություններում պիտի ավտովթար լինի, սիրած տղան պիտի մեռնի կամ սաղ կյանքը ինվալիդ մնա, ու Շամշյանի նկարները պիտի լինեն վթարի վայրից: 

*9. Լիզայի ձայները* – StrangeLittleGirl-ն ա գրել: Պատմվածք ա: Լավ ա գրած: Գրողը գրել գիտի, ու լավ ա գրում: Բայց դե արդեն իսկականից հորսսսսսս արև, էլի: Եթե պատմության վերջում ոչ մեկը չի մեռնում ու չի դժբախտանում, սաղ կյանքը կույս չի մնում, ուրեմն պիտի անպայման շիզոֆռենիկի լինի՞: Պարը սե՞նց զգացմունքներ ա ձեր մեջ առաջացնում: Տանջալամիշ եղանք էլի: Բյուր, առանց նեղանալու, ցենտր գրել ես, բայց չեմ քվեարկելու սրա օգտին, քանի որ մրցույթից սպասումներս չի արդարացրել: 

*10. Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ* – Օբանա: Ոնց որ հաղթողն էս ա լինելու, հա՞: Լավ չեմ հասկանում ինչի մասին ա գրած, գրական ճաշակս դավաճանեց, բայց հզոր ա գրած: Գրել ա Գալոն: Մդա: Ուզածս գործը չի, բայց անետրը լավ ա գրած, է: Եթե սրա օգտին չքվեարկեմ էլ, մեկա հաղթելույա: 

Մի անգամ էլ եմ էս մեկը կարդում: Մի բան, որ գրեթե չեմ անում: 

Բլին, իսկականից ախր լավ ա գրած: Նկարագրականը հզոր ա, կպնելու տեղ չկա -  ЕМАЕ: Մեր մեջ ասած սյուժեն էլի չեմ ընբռնել, բայց արդեն կարևոր չի: Կարող ա սյուժե չկա էլ: Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ էնքան լավ ա գրած, որ ուզում եմ գրածս հետ վերցնել, որ ուզածս չի: Թաքնված հզոր կիրք կա գրողի մեջ: Պարը ուղղակի չեմ տեսնում, բայց տողերի մեջ կարդում եմ: «Դու գիտես պստո ջան» արտահայտությունը ուրիշ տեղ ա տանում, ու իմ հիշելով Գալոյինը չի: Բայց եթե Գալոն էլ չի գրել, գրողը Գալոյի մակարդակին ա ձգում: Առանց մի գրամ մտածելու կքվեարկեի սրա օգտին:  

*11. Խորհրդավորություն* – Գրողը տարիքով փոքր ա, գրելու տեխնիկա չունի, համ էլ ուղղագրությանը պիտի ուշադրություն դարձնի (Այլ ընտրանք, Արմինեյին ...): Բայց պատմություն էր ստացվել: Պարզ էր, հասարակ էր, մանկական էր, բայց պատմություն էր – դաժան ու դեպրեսիվ բառերի ու մտքերի լուծ չէր, որոնք եթե շարահյուսորեն ճիշտ ես իրար կողք դասավորում, ու մի քիչ էլ համեմում ես սիրուն հայերեն բառերով ու բառակապակցություններով, ապա պատմություն ա դառնում: Սրա օգտին կարելի ա խրխուսական քվեարկել: Պոտենցիալ կա: Կմեծանա ավելի լավ կգրի: 

*Ամփոփում* – Դեռ չեմ քվերակում: Մի քիչ էլ կմտածեմ: Որպես կանոն մի գործի օգտին եմ քվերակում: Մտածում էի էս անգամ խրախուսական երկու ոչ էնքան ուժեղ գործերի օգտին քկվեարկեմ (4 ու 11), բայց 10-ը, սաղ խաղաքարտերը խառնեց: Ամեն դեպքում, անտերը գրական մրցույց ա, շաշկի չի, որ խրախուսական մրցանակներ բաժանենք: Չգիտեմ:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ, էս սաղ դու ե՞ս գրել… տեսար մասնակից չկա ասիր fuck it ես կգրեմ…

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էս սաղ դու ե՞ս գրել… տեսար մասնակից չկա ասիր fuck it ես կգրեմ…


Փաստորեն բոլորն էլ հավանե՞լ ես  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ, ապեր, կարա՞ս վիդեոն էլ դնես…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն բոլորն էլ հավանե՞լ ես


հըլը չեմ կարդացել ապեր… մի քիչ գործ ունեմ…

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 6.
Ժպտացող տանիքներ*

Ահա թե ինչ կլիներ Կարլսոնի հետ, եթե նա Մալիշի փոխարեն կնոջ ձեռք ընկներ  :Jpit: 
Էնպես հեզ ու եթերային սկսվեց, ես արդեն պատրաստվում էի հանգիստ ժպտալով արագ կարդալ, անցնել առաջ:
Բայց առաջին հատվածի վերջերից զգացի, որ էստեղ մենակ եթերայնություն չի: Հատկապես երկրորդ մասի կտրուկ անցումն էր անսպասելի:
Երկու հերոսներն էլ փաստորեն մենակ էին, բայց մեկը՝ լուսավոր, մեկը՝ մռայլ, կոնտրաստի վրա շեշտ կար: Նաև էն էր անսպասելի, որ էդպիսի գործերում ի վերջո պարզվում է, որ հա, «էն մեկը» իրականում աչքին էր երևում, հորինված էր, բայց էստեղ հակառակն էղավ: Նա ոչ միայն «կար», այլ դեռ մի հատ էլ ինքն իր ձեռքով ավարտեց պատմությունը:
Հետաքրքիր էր:
Պարը մեջն էր:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ապեր, կարա՞ս վիդեոն էլ դնես…


Չէի ֆայմել, շնորհակալ եմ հուշելու համար  :Smile: 

Թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ ավելացրեցի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէի ֆայմել, շնորհակալ եմ հուշելու համար 
> 
> Թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ ավելացրեցի:


Աբրի իմ ախպերը… Ակունբը բացելուց հետո Ջուլիային գտար, բայց ֆահմդ կորցրիր…  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ, իմն ու՞ր ա… երկու օրինակից պոչտայով ուղղարկել էի… մեկը Րաֆֆիին մելը Բաղրամյան 26… ոչ մեկը չես վերցրե՞լ…

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 7.
Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր...*

Էս տարբերակի հեղինակը մրցույթի հանձնարարությանը կամ լավ չի ծանոթացել, կամ ինչ-որ լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ է հասկացել:
Կենցաղային պատմություն, որի մեջ Սիլվիի սիրուն պարից ոչ մի բան չգտա...  :Unsure:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> *Տարբերակ 7.
> Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր...*
> 
> Էս տարբերակի հեղինակը մրցույթի հանձնարարությանը կամ լավ չի ծանոթացել, կամ ինչ-որ լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ է հասկացել:
> Կենցաղային պատմություն, որի մեջ Սիլվիի սիրուն պարից ոչ մի բան չգտա...


Ես որ ռուս աղջկան տեսա, ասեցի, ըհը, հաստատ պարուհի ա: Բայց դա էլ չստացվեց: Ընդհանրապես, վերջացրեք էդ «մարդս գնաց ռուսի առավ, թաղեմ սկեսուրիս» տիպի պատմվածքները:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), Այբ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 8.
Զրոն*

Ինչ տխուր էր...
Սովորական պատմություն էր, բայց շատ հավանեցի, թե ինչ լավ ու հանգիստ էր շարադրված:
Հաստատ ջահել աղջիկ է գրողը:
Պարը ես տեսա մեջը:
Ինձ դուր եկավ:

----------

Այբ (17.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 9.
Լիզայի ձայները*

Ինձ զայրացնում է, որ հեղինակը դու ես  :Jpit: 
Եթե դու չլինեիր՝ կասեի «գերազանց է»: Բայց որ դու ես, պիտի նրանից դժգոհեմ, որ ախր չափի՜ց շատ դու ես՝ քո գժերով-մժերով  :Tongue: 
Բայց դե սյուժեի "twist"-ը լավն էր. փաստորեն, իրականում պատմողն էր «էն ուրիշ տեսակին»  :Jpit:  
Պարը... Դե հա, կար որոշ վերապահումներով...

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 10
Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ*

Տրիբուն ձյայի գրածից ոգևորված՝ սկսեցի մեջը ծանոթ ձեռագիր փնտրել, բայց ոչ մի ծանոթ բան էլ չգտա... Չէ, սա կասկածած հեղինակը չէր:
Էս տարբերակից էլ եմ զայրացել: Ախր ինչ-որ հետաքիքր բան է երևում, բայց կարդում-կարդում ես, ոչ մի տեղ չես հասնում: Ինչի՞ մասին էր:
Կարո՞ղ է սխալ տրամադրվածությամբ եմ կարդում, աչքիս առաջ պարն է, թե ինչ... 
Մի խոսքով, ես ոչ մեջը սյուժե գտա, ոչ պար:
Թթու քացախ՝ գրգռված ախորժակիս  :Sad:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 11.
Խորհրդավորություն*

Մի քիչ խառնվեցի ես էս պատմության մեջ... Հրաշագործը հայրն էր: Բայց ի՞նչ էր ուզում իր աղջկանից: 
Տարօրինակ պատմություն էր կամ էլ լավ չհասկացա ինչ-որ բան:
Պարն էլ մեջը զոռով էր խցկվում...

----------


## ivy

Վերջացրեցի  :Smile: 
Ուզում էի անպայման էսօր ամբողջը կարդալ ու գրել կարծիքս, որ էլ ակտիվ չլինեմ էս թեմայում: Շատ ժամանակ ու էներգիա են տանում ինձնից էս մրցույթները... Աչքի պոչով կհետևեմ ընթացքին, բայց կաշխատեմ էլ չմասնակցել քննարկումներին:
Քվեարկությունից էլ երևի էս անգամ հեռու մնամ:

Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ իմ տված գնահատականները շատ սուբյեկտիվ էին, քանի որ ես պարը տեսնելիս իմ պատկերացումներն էի կազմել դրա մասին:

Բոլորին հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ուրախ եմ, որ մասնակցել եք, այլապես մրցույթը չէր կայանա, իսկ ես շատ էի ուզում էս էքսպերիմենտը...

----------

Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ուրեմն նայեցի նոր վիդեոն մի անգամ էլ…

էս անգամ տարբեր մոտեցում երևի ունենամ… չգիտեմ… հլա ոչ մի գործ չեմ կարդացել… 

սենց կանեմ… էս անգամ "լևոնական" մոտեցում կունենամ… մոտացման ֆրեյմուրքը կփորձեմ հաստատել, այսինքն մոտեցման ստրատեգիան… էս մրցույթն էդ տեսակետից տարբեր ա:

հիմնականում ուշադրությունս գրավեց գործի բազմաշերտությունը այսինքն արտահայտման "գործիքները"՝ շարժումները հագուստները setting-ը ահագին հարուստ էր ու հակասական, բայց և հարմոնիայի մեջ (հակասությունն էլ ա հարմոնիայի ձև)… հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ կասեմ ինչ ինկատի ունեմ…

շարժումները միանշանակ մոդեռն չէին, դրանք ավելի complex էին… մոդեռն շարժումնր կլասիկ էլեմենտներով, հաժախ միայն մոդեռն ու միայն կլասիկ ու շատ հետաքրքիր էր դրանց անցումները, ոնց ա Սիլվին մոդեռնից անցում կատարում կլասիկ ու մոդեռնի մեջ պահում կլասիկ էլեմենտները… օրինակ ինքն ունի լրիվ կլասիկ թռիչք որից հետո գալիս ա շատ կոնտրովերսիալ մոդեռն որի ժամանակ ինքը ոտները դեռ կլասիկ ոճով ա ձգում ու իրա ֆիզիկական հնարավորությունները թույլ ա տալիս անակնկալ բայց շատ գեղեցիկ շարժումներ անել… անգամ երբեմն անցումներն են անակնկալ, որը կոնտրաստ ա ստեղծում (շատ կարևոր ա)… կարաք նաև ուշադրություն դարձնեք թե նրա մկանները ոնց են աշխատում… մոդեռնի ժամանակ շատ ավելի արտահայտված են քան կլասիկ շարժումների մեջ (կլասիկը միայն մկանների վրա չի հիմնված այլ նաև ոստորների ու բնական գրավիտացիան բալանսի վրա, միչդեռ մոդեռնը մկաններ ավելի շատ ա օգտագործում… դրա համար էլ մոդեռն պարողների ֆիզիկական կառուցվածքը՝ հիմնականում մկանները ավելի զարգացած ու ընդգծված են)… հետաքրքիրա կլասիկ, մոդեռն ու կենցաղային ամենօրյա շարժումների սինթեզն ու անցումները…

շորերը շատ հետաքրքիր են ընտրված, նույն ստրատեգիայով ոնց որ շարժումներ են ու մի քիչ էլ sexuality են ավելացնում… ընտրված ա (երևի) շոր որն ընդգծի շարժումները… ուշադիր նայեք թե շորը ոնց ա ազդում gesture-ի վրա… ավելի արտահայտիչ ա դարձնում… նոիյնն էլ շորերի փոփոխությունը…

հետաքրքիր ա որ ստեղ անգամ ձայն ա օգտագործած, ոչ թե երաժշտություն այլ ձայն… հազ, խնչել և այլն…

հիմա կասեք բա էս ի՞նչ կապ ունի… ես ստեղ տեսնում եմ առօրյա, հոգևոր, հոգեկան, զգացմունքային, պոետիկ կոմպոնենտների, որոնք մարդու մեջ առկա են ամեն օր ամեն ժամ և ամեն վայրկյան, համադրում, փոխհարաբերություն և անցումներ… շարժուները հենց դրան են ծառայում… մարդը միշտ էլ ամեն օր էս ասպեկտների հատ հաշվի ա նստում ուղղակի դրանք էնքան բնական են որ շատ հաճախ չեն նկատում… իմ կարծիքով գրողը կարա էս ասպեկտների հետ deal անի ու պարը կարծես նկարազարդում ա դա, բայց ավելի կոնկրետ ինչ որ սյուժեում (որը չգիտեմ ու երևի կարևոր էլ չի)… գրողի մոտ թերևս սյուժեի ընտրությունը պետք ա լիներ հաշվի առնելով դրա հնարավորությունները վերը նշվածը ավելի ցայտուն ցույց տալու համար… ռացիոնալի ու իռացիոնալի հարաբերությունները, հակասություններն ու ներդաշնակությունը էդ բոլորով հանդերձ…

այ էս տեսանկյունից եմ նայելու… էս ա լինելու ին չափանիշները, որպեսզի դատեմ թե գործն ինչքանով ա մոտ ու ադեկվատ պարին… 

բայց պտի շնորհակալություն հայտեմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին ու քննարկողներին…

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ժող, ուրեմն նայեցի նոր վիդեոն մի անգամ էլ…
> 
> էս անգամ տարբեր մոտեցում երևի ունենամ… չգիտեմ… հլա ոչ մի գործ չեմ կարդացել… 
> 
> սենց կանեմ… էս անգամ "լևոնական" մոտեցում կունենամ… մոտացման ֆրեյմուրքը կփորձեմ հաստատել, այսինքն մոտեցման ստրատեգիան… էս մրցույթն էդ տեսակետից տարբեր ա:
> 
> հիմնականում ուշադրությունս գրավեց գործի բազմաշերտությունը այսինքն արտահայտման "գործիքները"՝ շարժումները հագուստները setting-ը ահագին հարուստ էր ու հակասական, բայց և հարմոնիայի մեջ (հակասությունն էլ ա հարմոնիայի ձև)… հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ կասեմ ինչ ինկատի ունեմ…
> 
> շարժումները միանշանակ մոդեռն չէին, դրանք ավելի complex էին… մոդեռն շարժումնր կլասիկ էլեմենտներով, հաժախ միայն մոդեռն ու միայն կլասիկ ու շատ հետաքրքիր էր դրանց անցումները, ոնց ա Սիլվին մոդեռնից անցում կատարում կլասիկ ու մոդեռնի մեջ պահում կլասիկ էլեմենտները… օրինակ ինքն ունի լրիվ կլասիկ թռիչք որից հետո գալիս ա շատ կոնտրովերսիալ մոդեռն որի ժամանակ ինքը ոտները դեռ կլասիկ ոճով ա ձգում ու իրա ֆիզիկական հնարավորությունները թույլ ա տալիս անակնկալ բայց շատ գեղեցիկ շարժումներ անել… անգամ երբեմն անցումներն են անակնկալ, որը կոնտրաստ ա ստեղծում (շատ կարևոր ա)… կարաք նաև ուշադրություն դարձնեք թե նրա մկանները ոնց են աշխատում… մոդեռնի ժամանակ շատ ավելի արտահայտված են քան կլասիկ շարժումների մեջ (կլասիկը միայն մկանների վրա չի հիմնված այլ նաև ոստորների ու բնական գրավիտացիան բալանսի վրա, միչդեռ մոդեռնը մկաններ ավելի շատ ա օգտագործում… դրա համար էլ մոդեռն պարողների ֆիզիկական կառուցվածքը՝ հիմնականում մկանները ավելի զարգացած ու ընդգծված են)… հետաքրքիրա կլասիկ, մոդեռն ու կենցաղային ամենօրյա շարժումների սինթեզն ու անցումները…
> ...




Արի դու թուլացրու թվածդ չափանիշները, թե չե ոչ մի բան դուր չի գա: Գուցե դա աշխատի Մոդեռն Պար 101-ի դասին, բայց ոչ այստեղ:

----------

Ուլուանա (17.03.2013), Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի դու թուլացրու թվածդ չափանիշները, թե չե ոչ մի բան դուր չի գա: Գուցե դա աշխատի Մոդեռն Պար 101-ի դասին, բայց ոչ այստեղ:


Դավ, տենց մի ասա… ես գրել եմ թե ինչի վրա եմ ուշադրություն դարձնելու ու դա որտեղից ա գալիս… հայերեն ասած ոռիցս չեն հանում… էն ընդգծված նախադասության պարբերությունը նայի… մնացածը կարան չկարդան եթե չեն ուզում իմանալ թե ինչի հիման վրա եմ սպասելիքներս ձևավորում… էդքան բան Դավ ջան…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, տենց մի ասա… ես գրել եմ թե ինչի վրա եմ ուշադրություն դարձնելու ու դա որտեղից ա գալիս… հայերեն ասած ոռիցս չեն հանում… էն ընդգծված նախադասության պարբերությունը նայի… մնացածը կարան չկարդան եթե չեն ուզում իմանալ թե ինչի հիման վրա եմ սպասելիքներս ձևավորում… էդքան բան Դավ ջան…


Օկ, Մեֆ ջան: Կսպասեմ գրառումներիդ: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, ուրեմն նայեցի նոր վիդեոն մի անգամ էլ…
> 
> էս անգամ տարբեր մոտեցում երևի ունենամ… չգիտեմ… հլա ոչ մի գործ չեմ կարդացել… 
> 
> սենց կանեմ… էս անգամ "լևոնական" մոտեցում կունենամ… մոտացման ֆրեյմուրքը կփորձեմ հաստատել, այսինքն մոտեցման ստրատեգիան… էս մրցույթն էդ տեսակետից տարբեր ա:
> 
> հիմնականում ուշադրությունս գրավեց գործի բազմաշերտությունը այսինքն արտահայտման "գործիքները"՝ շարժումները հագուստները setting-ը ահագին հարուստ էր ու հակասական, բայց և հարմոնիայի մեջ (հակասությունն էլ ա հարմոնիայի ձև)… հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ կասեմ ինչ ինկատի ունեմ…
> 
> շարժումները միանշանակ մոդեռն չէին, դրանք ավելի complex էին… մոդեռն շարժումնր կլասիկ էլեմենտներով, հաժախ միայն մոդեռն ու միայն կլասիկ ու շատ հետաքրքիր էր դրանց անցումները, ոնց ա Սիլվին մոդեռնից անցում կատարում կլասիկ ու մոդեռնի մեջ պահում կլասիկ էլեմենտները… օրինակ ինքն ունի լրիվ կլասիկ թռիչք որից հետո գալիս ա շատ կոնտրովերսիալ մոդեռն որի ժամանակ ինքը ոտները դեռ կլասիկ ոճով ա ձգում ու իրա ֆիզիկական հնարավորությունները թույլ ա տալիս անակնկալ բայց շատ գեղեցիկ շարժումներ անել… անգամ երբեմն անցումներն են անակնկալ, որը կոնտրաստ ա ստեղծում (շատ կարևոր ա)… կարաք նաև ուշադրություն դարձնեք թե նրա մկանները ոնց են աշխատում… մոդեռնի ժամանակ շատ ավելի արտահայտված են քան կլասիկ շարժումների մեջ (կլասիկը միայն մկանների վրա չի հիմնված այլ նաև ոստորների ու բնական գրավիտացիան բալանսի վրա, միչդեռ մոդեռնը մկաններ ավելի շատ ա օգտագործում… դրա համար էլ մոդեռն պարողների ֆիզիկական կառուցվածքը՝ հիմնականում մկանները ավելի զարգացած ու ընդգծված են)… հետաքրքիրա կլասիկ, մոդեռն ու կենցաղային ամենօրյա շարժումների սինթեզն ու անցումները…
> ...


Փաստորեն, էս անգամ քլունգդ ավելի սուր ա լինելու, քան նախորդ անգամներին  :LOL: ։ Խեղճ մասնակիցներ։

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Chuk (17.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն, էս անգամ քլունգդ ավելի սուր ա լինելու, քան նախորդ անգամներին ։ Խեղճ մասնակիցներ։


Պատկերացրու որ կարող ա էդքան էլ տենց չլինի… իմ մոտեցումն ընդամենը լինելու բազմաթիվ մոտեցումներից մեկը… էսքան բան… ես չեմ պնդի որ կա 
ճիշտ" լուծում… էս մարդիկ մի բան են արել որ նախկինում չի փորձվել…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Փաստորեն, էս անգամ քլունգդ ավելի սուր ա լինելու, քան նախորդ անգամներին ։ Խեղճ մասնակիցներ։




Էս անգամ ավելի լուրջ ա լինելու: :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.03.2013), Quyr Qery (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերջացրեցի 
> Ուզում էի անպայման էսօր ամբողջը կարդալ ու գրել կարծիքս, որ էլ ակտիվ չլինեմ էս թեմայում: Շատ ժամանակ ու էներգիա են տանում ինձնից էս մրցույթները... Աչքի պոչով կհետևեմ ընթացքին, բայց կաշխատեմ էլ չմասնակցել քննարկումներին:
> Քվեարկությունից էլ երևի էս անգամ հեռու մնամ:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ իմ տված գնահատականները շատ սուբյեկտիվ էին, քանի որ ես պարը տեսնելիս իմ պատկերացումներն էի կազմել դրա մասին:
> 
> Բոլորին հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ուրախ եմ, որ մասնակցել եք, այլապես մրցույթը չէր կայանա, իսկ ես շատ էի ուզում էս էքսպերիմենտը...


ո՞րն ա քոնը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս անգամ ավելի լուրջ ա լինելու:


Դավ, սպանիր…

ես կերազեի սենց սիրուն տղա ըլնեի…

----------

Դավիթ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, սպանիր…
> 
> ես կերազեի սենց սիրուն տղա ըլնեի…




Լավ, դու էլ: Էն կյաժոտ նկարդ ստուդիայում տեսել եմ, շատ էլ սիմպո տղա ես: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նախ ասեմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ հաճելիորեն զարմացած եմ. տարբերակների մեծ մասը քիչ թե շատ հաջողված էին, իմ կարծիքով։ Զգացվում էր, որ հեղինակներն իսկապես մտել են պարի մեջ, ու Բյուրի հետ էլ համաձայն եմ. երբ դեռ առաջին մի քանիսն էի կարդացել, ուշադրությունս գրավեց բոլորի մեջ առկա ընդհանուր ներքին ռիթմը. մի տեսակ ոնց որ զգացվեր, որ բոլորը նույն աղբյուրից են ոգեշնչվել։ Գուցե էդպես էլ պիտի լիներ, բայց ամեն դեպքում էդ հանգամանքը մի տեսակ դուր եկավ  :Smile: ։

Հետո մի բան էլ. սա երևի կնոջ գրելու թեմա էր։ Համենայնդեպս, բոլոր կամ համարյա բոլոր տարբերակները չափից դուրս կանացի էին։ Ու շատ հնարավոր է, որ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասին դուր չգան կամ անհասկանալի լինեն։

*1. Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց*
Էս պատմությունն ակումբցիներից մեկը մեկ–երկու տարի առաջ ինչ–որ թեմայում պատմել էր։ Մենակ թե վերջն էր ուրիշ։ Բայց թե ով էր՝ չեմ հիշում։ Կամ էլ ուղղակի նման պատմություն էր, չգիտեմ...
Տխուր էր, բայց պարի հետ կապ համարյա չկար։ Էն տղամարդու հետ պարը մի տեսակ արհեստականորեն խցկած ոնց որ լիներ։ Մի խոսքով՝ չհավանեցի։


*2. Ներսում*
Լավն էր։ Պարի թեման լրիվ մեջն էր։ Հատկապես ռիթմն էր շատ ուժեղ։ Մի տեսակ ինքնաբուխ, հուզախառն ու շատ իրական։ Նաև հավանեցի էն, որ պատմությունը երկու տարբերակ ուներ։ 
Կարծում եմ՝ գիտեմ հեղինակին։ 


*3. Վախեր*
Ես էլ սա նախորդին նմանացրի ինչ–որ չափով։ Իմ մեջ էլ սկզբում կասկած ընկավ, որ գուցե հեղինակը նույնն է. էլի խիստ կանացի, բայց նաև խիստ իրական ապրումներ, հակասականություն, կիրք...  Բայց հետո մտածեցի, որ երկու տարբերակ գրելու դեպքում հեղինակը երևի գոնե կաշխատեր հնարավորինս իրարից տարբեր գրել։ Էլի լավն էր, բայց միայն որպես պարից ոգեշնչված գրվածք։ Որպես առանձին գործ՝ չէր նայվի։ Իսկ պարին լրիվ համահունչ էր, լրիվ ռիթմի մեջ։ Նույնիսկ ավելի շատ, քան երկրորդ տարբերակը։ Ընդհանրապես ներկայացված պարին համապատասխանելու առումով  առումով սա երևի ամենաուժեղն էր։ Ճիշտն ասած բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ կարդալու ընթացքում չեմ մտածել պարի մասին, տեղ–տեղ հիշում էի ու հատուկ փորձում համապատասխանություն գտնել, իսկ սա երևի միակ տարբերակն էր, որը կարդալիս անկախ ինձնից պարն զգում էի, անընդհատ աչքիս առաջ էր, հատուկ դրա մասին մտածելու կարիք չկար։ Համ էլ շատ սիրուն էր գրված։
Հեղինակի հետ կապված կասկածներ ունեմ։

Հ.Գ. Հայերեն ոչ թե «թերապիստ» են ասում, այլ «թերապևտ»։


*4. Վերապրում*
Չգիտեմ, հնարավոր է, որ իմ տրամադրվածությունից էր, որ առանձնապես դուր չեկավ։ Մի տեսակ հեքիաթային պատմություն կարդալու տրամադրված չէի տվյալ դեպքում, ու էդ թիթեռ–մարդուկները հենց էն գլխից հավեսս փախցրին... Խոստովանեմ, որ չեմ կարողացել ուշադիր, նորմալ կարդալ, բայց ինչքանով որ հասկացա, մի քիչ պարզունակ թվացին սյուժեն ու գաղափարը։ Պարի ռիթմը չզգացի, կապը չտեսա։ Բայց, էլի եմ ասում, քանի որ իմիջիայլոց եմ կարդացել ու ոչ համապատասխան տրամադրվածությամբ, հնարավոր է, որ տպավորությունս սխալ էր, ինչի համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում հեղինակից։ 
Երկու շատ տարբեր մարդկանց եմ կասկածում՝ ամեն մեկին մի պատճառով  :Jpit: ։ 


*5. Ցպահանջ*
Շատ էր առեղծվածային։ Ես էլ առեղծվածայնություն չեմ տեսել պարում։ Սկիզբն ու ընթացքը խոստումնալից էին, բայց հանգուցալուծումը՝ հիասթափեցնող։ Նամակները էլի էն ասածս նույն ռիթմով էին՝ պարին համահունչ։ Բայց նամակներից դուրս՝ լրիվ ուրիշ էր՝ պարի հետ կապ չունեցող։ Ինչ–որ ուրիշ բան էի սպասում, որ չեղավ։ Համ էլ նորմալ չհասկացա՝ ինչի մասին էր։ Բայց ընդհանուր լավ էր գրված։ 
Հեղինակի հետ կապված կոնկրետ կասկած ունեմ։


*6. Ժպտացող տանիքներ*
Հետաքրքիր էր։ Պարն էլ զգացվում էր։ Չնայած էլի անհասկանալի պահեր կային, բայց գուցե էդ ինձնից էր, չգիտեմ  :LOL: ։


*7. Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր*
Էն տպավորությունը ստացա, որ հեղինակը տեղյակ չի եղել՝ ինչի մասին է մրցույթը, ուղղակի մոտը պատմվածք կար արդեն գրված, վերցրել ու ուղարկել է։ Ախր պարից նշույլ անգամ չկար՝ ոչ ուղղակիորեն, ոչ անուղղակիորեն։ Պատմվածքն էլ պարզունակ էր, ծեծված սյուժեով։ Էն սկեսուրի լաչառ ճղճղոցն էլ ոնց որ գլխիս խփած գոնդոլ քար լիներ։ Ճիշտ է, մինչև էդ էլ առանձնապես լիրիկական շունչ չկար, բայց էդ պահը մի տեսակ շատ անդուր կերպով փոխեց պատմվածքի ընդհանուր տոնը։ 


*8. Զրոն*
Տխուր պատմություն էր։ Պարի հետ կապ կար։ Առաջին մասն անկապ էր. սկիզբն ահագին խոստումնալից, իսկ հետո՝ էդպիսի տրիվիալ սիրային պատմություն։ Հատկապես բացատրություններն էին անտեղի շատ ու ոչ գեղարվեստական։ Իսկ, այ, երկրորդ մասից պատմությունն ընկավ ճիշտ հունի մեջ, այսինքն՝ պարի մեջ, չնայած բառիս բուն իմաստով պարն առաջին մասում էր, բայց պարի տրամադրությունը, ռիթմը Ալեքսի անհետանալուց հետո նոր սկսվեց։ Երկրորդ մասը սիրուն էր գրված։ Բայց քանի որ առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերն ինձ համար խիստ տարբեր են, դժվարանում եմ ընդհանուր կարծիք կազմել...

*9. Լիզայի ձայները*
 :LOL:  Ասում էի, չէ՞, որ դիագնոզն էլ ա դրած լինելու  :LOL: ։ 
Լավն էր։ Հետաքրքիր էր գրված ու անկանխատեսելի, ինչպես որ պարն էր։ Ճիշտ է, մոտեցումը լրիվ ուրիշ էր էս մեկի, բայց էլի տարբերակ էր ու պարին համահունչ։ Վերջն էլ լրիվ վերջն էր  :LOL: ։ 
Դե, հեղինակը, կարծում եմ, ակնհայտ է  :Jpit: ։


*10. Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ*
Աչքիս՝ էս մեկը չափից դուրս խորն էր։ Բա՜ն չհասկացա։ Ինչի՞ մասին էր. ովքե՞ր էին հերոսները, ի՞նչ էր նրանց ուզածը, ի՞նչ եղավ վերջում։ Կամ թեկուզ սկզբում։ Մի խոսքով՝ կարդալիս ինձ զգում էի աշխարհի բութը։ Ու շատ հուսով եմ, որ դա ինձնից չի  :LOL: ։ Ուրիշ ասելիք չունեմ էս տարբերակի մասին, բացի նրանից, որ հեղինակը գրել գիտի։
Թե ինչի՞ ա Տրիբունին թվում, թե էս տարբերակը պիտի հաղթի, չեմ հասկանում։ Էն էլ տենց ակնհայտորեն, հա՞  :Huh: ։ 


*11. Խորհրդավորություն*
Հանգուցալուծումը տարօրինակ էր։ Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, որ հայրն աղջկան էդպիսի փորձության ենթարկեր։ Շատ էր հեքիաթային՝ ոչ լավ իմաստով։ Բայց ընթացքը հետաքրքիր էր, էն առումով, որ հա սպասում էիր, թե հետո ինչ է լինելու։ Էդ տեսակետից երևի կարելի է հաջողված համարել։ Բայց շարադրանքն անվարժ էր, ոչ հասուն։ Երևում է, որ հեղինակը սկսնակ է։ Պարը չզգացի գրվածքի մեջ։


Դեռ չեմ քվեարկում։ Պիտի մտածեմ դեռ։ Բայց էս անգամ, սովորությանս հակառակ, երևի մի քանի տարբերակ կընտրեմ։ Չնայած երբեք էլ հատուկ չեմ որոշում, որ պիտի միայն մի տարբերակ ընտրեմ, ուղղակի համարյա միշտ էդպես է ստացվում ինքնըստինքյան։ Էս անգամ ուղղակի մի քանի համազոր գործեր կային ինձ համար։

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ան ջան, 3-ի մեջ պար կա՞ր: Եթե էդ չափանիշներով գնանք, ապա 7-ի մեջ էլ մի բան կգտնենք: Էն, որ մարդը Ռուսաստաններում էր, սկեսուրն ու սկեսրյարն էլ թաքուն մուրաբա էին ուտում մյուս սենյակում, կնոջ վիճակը մի տեսակ հուսահատ-պարային կարելի ա պատկերացնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ան ջան, 3-ի մեջ պար կա՞ր: Եթե էդ չափանիշներով գնանք, ապա 7-ի մեջ էլ մի բան կգտնենք: Էն, որ մարդը Ռուսաստաններում էր, սկեսուրն ու սկեսրյարն էլ թաքուն մուրաբա էին ուտում մյուս սենյակում, կնոջ վիճակը մի տեսակ հուսահատ-պարային կարելի ա պատկերացնել:


Դավ, կար, լրիվ պարի ռիթմով էր գրած: Ընդհանրապես, երկրորդն ու երրորդը, մեկ էլ չորրորդի նամակների մասին պարի ռիթմով էին լրիվ: Ինձ թվում ա` պարտադիր չի, որ պարի նկարագրություն լինի: Կարևորը` ռիթմը զգալն ա:

----------

Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Ուլուանա (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, կար, լրիվ պարի ռիթմով էր գրած: Ընդհանրապես, երկրորդն ու երրորդը, մեկ էլ չորրորդի նամակների մասին պարի ռիթմով էին լրիվ: Ինձ թվում ա` պարտադիր չի, որ պարի նկարագրություն լինի: Կարևորը` ռիթմը զգալն ա:



Դե եթե միայն ռիթմիկ ձևով դատենք, գուցե և: Բայց իմ կարծիքով, պարի մասը պետք ա ներկա լինի գործի մեջ: Իմ անձնական կարծիքով: Թե չէ, գործը ինձ դուր ա եկել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե եթե միայն ռիթմիկ ձևով դատենք, գուցե և: Բայց իմ կարծիքով, պարի մասը պետք ա ներկա լինի գործի մեջ: Իմ անձնական կարծիքով: Թե չէ, գործը ինձ դուր ա եկել:


Դե տարբեր ձևերով ներկա ա: Նայի, եթե վերցնենք առաջին տարբերակը, ըստ էության էնտեղ պար կա, բայց բացարձակապես կապ չունի տեղադրվածի հետ: Բայց հեղինակը վերջում բացատրել ա, որ պարը նայելիս էդ պատմությունն ա հիշել: Կարծում եմ` ամեն մեկը տարբեր մոտեցում ա ցուցաբերել պարին, առաջինն ուղղակի հիշել ա, երկրորդից հինգերորդը ռիթմի մեջ են մնացել, հինգերորդը հետո լրացուցիչ փոստատարի մասեր ա ավելացրել: Լավ, մնացածն էլ կարդամ, ասեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (17.03.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Հետո կարող ա տարբերակների մասին առանձին-առանձին խոսեմ, հիմա քվեարկում եմ միակ հավանածս տարբերակի՝ *Ցպահանջի* օգտին: Ինչ լավ ա որ մարդիկ կարողանում են սենց բաներ գրել, ինչ լավ ա որ սենց մարդիկ կան, որ կարողանում են սենց բաներ գրել:

_Հենց գաս՝  ժպտամ: Հենց գաս՝ դատարկությանս ամեն մի միլիմետրը կլցվի: Քո աչքերով, քո մատներով, քայլերիդ ձայնով:_

Չկա էլ սենց բան:

_Ես դեռ գեղեցիկ եմ: Դու արդեն չես հիշում երևի, բայց ես գեղեցիկ եմ: Դու ես ասել... Հավատացել եմ: Չէիր խաբի, չէ՞..._

Չէ: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

10-ը կարդացի: Լավ էր գրված, մի քիչ մոլորեցնող, բայց պար էդպես էլ չտեսա:
Արեաի պատվին, 5-ը մի անգամ էլ կարդացի: Էլի դուրս չեկավ:

----------

Արէա (17.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Քվեարկում եմ 3 գործի օգտին`  «Ժպտացող տանիքներ», «Զրոն» և «Լիզայի ձայները»:

----------

Այբ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Դեռ չեմ քվեարկի: Կքվեարկեմ էն ժամանակ, երբ բոլոր տարբերակները կկարդամ: Կարդացածներիցս մի երկու պատմվածք հավանել եմ, բայց դեռ բան չեմ գրի, մինչև  լրիվ չկարդամ...

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տարբերակ 10
> Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ*
> 
> Տրիբուն ձյայի գրածից ոգևորված՝ սկսեցի մեջը ծանոթ ձեռագիր փնտրել, բայց ոչ մի ծանոթ բան էլ չգտա... Չէ, սա կասկածած հեղինակը չէր:
> Էս տարբերակից էլ եմ զայրացել: Ախր ինչ-որ հետաքիքր բան է երևում, բայց կարդում-կարդում ես, ոչ մի տեղ չես հասնում: Ինչի՞ մասին էր:
> Կարո՞ղ է սխալ տրամադրվածությամբ եմ կարդում, աչքիս առաջ պարն է, թե ինչ... 
> Մի խոսքով, ես ոչ մեջը սյուժե գտա, ոչ պար:
> Թթու քացախ՝ գրգռված ախորժակիս


Սյուժե ու պար մեջը հաստատ չկա:  :LOL:  Բայց համաձայնվի, որ լավ ա գրած:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *10. Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ*
> Աչքիս՝ էս մեկը չափից դուրս խորն էր։ Բա՜ն չհասկացա։ Ինչի՞ մասին էր. ովքե՞ր էին հերոսները, ի՞նչ էր նրանց ուզածը, ի՞նչ եղավ վերջում։ Կամ թեկուզ սկզբում։ Մի խոսքով՝ կարդալիս ինձ զգում էի աշխարհի բութը։ Ու շատ հուսով եմ, որ դա ինձնից չի ։ Ուրիշ ասելիք չունեմ էս տարբերակի մասին, բացի նրանից, որ հեղինակը գրել գիտի։
> Թե ինչի՞ ա Տրիբունին թվում, թե էս տարբերակը պիտի հաղթի, չեմ հասկանում։ Էն էլ տենց ակնհայտորեն, հա՞ ։


Որովհետև եթե քվեարկեմ, սրա օգտին կքվերակեմ, լավ գրված աբսուրդի համար:  :Love:  Թող չհաղթի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, 3-ի մեջ պար կա՞ր: Եթե էդ չափանիշներով գնանք, ապա 7-ի մեջ էլ մի բան կգտնենք: Էն, որ մարդը Ռուսաստաններում էր, սկեսուրն ու սկեսրյարն էլ թաքուն մուրաբա էին ուտում մյուս սենյակում, կնոջ վիճակը մի տեսակ հուսահատ-պարային կարելի ա պատկերացնել:


Դավ, Բյուրը շատ լավ արտահայտեց իմ մտքինը։ Բայց որոշ բաներ էլ ավելացնեմ։ Ես հասկանում եմ սենց. եթե գրվածը հնարավոր ա պարի տակ պատկերացնել, ուրեմն բավարարում ա մրցույթի պահանջին։ Էդ հնարավորն, իհարկե, զոռով չպիտի լինի, էլի, որովհետև մի երկու գործում իսկապես զոռով էր հարմարեցրած։ Իսկ էդ երրորդը լրիվ բնականորեն հոսում էր պարին համընթաց։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա յոթերորդին, ապա, իմ կարծիքով, դա ընդհանրապես համեմատելի չի երրորդի հետ. էնտեղ ոչ ռիթմ կա, ոչ պար։ Հո ցանկացած հուսահատ–դարդոտած վիճակ չե՞ս կարող անցկացնել էդ պարի տակ։ Նույնիսկ եթե հեղինակը պարը նայելով հիշել ա ինչ–որ պատմություն, ապա պիտի նաև հաշվի առներ, որ էդ պատմությունն ընթերցողը չգիտի, որ ինքն էլ պարը նայելիս դա հիշի։ Վերջիվերջո, սա էն դեպքն ա, երբ ընթերցողն էլ պիտի կարողանա տեսնել էն, ինչ դու ես տեսնում, որովհետև դրա հիման վրա ա գնահատելու։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վերջապես կարդացի բոլորը:
Հաշվի առնելով, որ մրցույթն էքսպերիմենտալ էր, շատ խիստ լինելն անիմաստ կլինի: 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ վատը չէր մակարդակը: Շատ վատ գործեր չկային:

Առանձին-առանձին ավելի ուշ կանդրադառնամ: Կուզեի մի անգամ էլ վրաներով անցնել, նոր: 
Ապրեն հեղինակները:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Այբ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

9-ի օգտին միանշանակ քվեարկում եմ, պահի դրությամբ իմ ֆավորիտն է  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջը որոշեցի քվեարկել էն տարբերակների օգտին, որոնք առնվազն ինձ համար բավարարում էին երկու կարևոր չափանիշների՝ բավականաչափ հստակ էին ասոցիացվում պարի հետ և լավ էին գրված. 

*2. Ներսում*
*3. Վախեր*
*9. Լիզայի ձայները*։

----------

Դավիթ (17.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչ պասիվ վիճակներ են...
Գնամ ձայն տամ երևի, մեկ էլ տեսար ուրիշներին օրինակ ծառայեմ, որ իրենք էլ քվեարկեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ինչ պասիվ վիճակներ են...
> Գնամ ձայն տամ երևի, մեկ էլ տեսար ուրիշներին օրինակ ծառայեմ, որ իրենք էլ քվեարկեն:


հա, ես էլ ասեցի` հեսա տուն եմ մտնելու, յոթանասուն էջ գրառում ա լինելու, չեմ հասցնելու կարդալ: էն էլ երկու-երեք հատ: բռնեմ, մնացածն էլ կարդամ, ջանըմ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ էսօր մտնելիս մտածեցի՝ դե, Հայաստանում արդեն օրն ավարտին ա մոտենում, երևի տասնյակ էջեր գնացած կլինի, էդքանը ո՞նց եմ կարդալու, դու մի ասա՝ մի էջ հազիվ ա գրվել։ Քվեարկությանն էլ դեռ մի հոգի էր ավելացել ընդամենը։ Էս ինչի՞ են մարդիկ սենց պասիվ  :Think: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ էսօր մտնելիս մտածեցի՝ դե, Հայաստանում արդեն օրն ավարտին ա մոտենում, երևի տասնյակ էջեր գնացած կլինի, էդքանը ո՞նց եմ կարդալու, դու մի ասա՝ մի էջ հազիվ ա գրվել։ Քվեարկությանն էլ դեռ մի հոգի էր ավելացել ընդամենը։ Էս ինչի՞ են մարդիկ սենց պասիվ ։


Ան, ըստ իմ բազմամյա դիտարկումների, կիրակի օրերին ընդհանրապես հայկական ինտերնետը բավական պասիվ ա լինում: Գուցե պատճառը նույնն ա, չնայած ըստ նույն դիտարկումների մրցույթները դրա մեջ չեն մտնում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լավ, տակիբիծ, կոտրեմ պասիվությունը տիրող  :Smile: 
Նախ ասեմ ինչն ա ամենաշատն ինձ դուր եկել: Էն, որ հեղինակները երկու ձևով էին առաջադրանքն ընկալել: 
Կամ պարը երրորդ դեմք էին դարձրել, այսինքն վերցրել ու նկարագրել էին, ինչպես Լիզայի դեպքում, կամ էլ առաջին դեմք էին դարձրել... այսինքն հենց պարի անունից էին գրում, ինչպես Վախերում: Հավես էր էդ պահը:

Հիմա մի հատ գնամ առաջինին կանտռոլնի չեք անեմ ու գամ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Mephistopheles (17.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ըստ իմ բազմամյա դիտարկումների, կիրակի օրերին ընդհանրապես հայկական ինտերնետը բավական պասիվ ա լինում: Գուցե պատճառը նույնն ա, չնայած ըստ նույն դիտարկումների մրցույթները դրա մեջ չեն մտնում:


Դե հա, էդ կիրակիի հանգամանքն իմ մտքով էլ անցավ, բայց համ էլ հիշեցի, որ միշտ էլ կիրակի եղել ա մրցույթներին, բայց սենց պասիվ չի եղել ժողովուրդը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էն ivy–ն էլ խոստացավ քվեարկել, բայց կորավ ինչ–որ...  :Unsure: 

Հետաքրքիր մարդիկ եք բայց. բոլորը պասիվությունից են բողոքում, բայց իրենք չեն քվեարկում  :LOL: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չնայած մոռացել էի, որ ախր բոլորը մասնակիցներն են, ձեռքները չի գնում դեռ  :LOL: ։ Մենակ թե հիմա չսկսեք հերթով անկեղծորեն խոստովանել, թե դուք հաստատ չեք մասնակցել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Տարբերակ 1. Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց*

Սա էն ասածս դեպքերից ա, որ պարը երրորդ դեմքով ա նկարագրվել: Մենակ վատն էն էր, որ առաջադրանք պարը գործում նկարագրված պարի հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ: Ես որ չտեսա:
Ներկայացվածը պարզապես տխուր, հայկական իրականությանը հատուկ պատմություն էր: 35 տարեկան կույսերով ոչ մեկին չես զարմացնի առանձապես:
Ու մի տեխնիկական պահ, հեղինակի թույլտվությամբ:  




> Բժիշկը երբ տեսավ, որ *35ամյա աղջնակը* կույս է, բղավեց զայրացած:


Աղջնակը պերեբոռ էր: Աղջնակ լինում են մինչև 10-12 տարեկանը: Նույնիսկ կույս լինելը 35 տարեկան կնոջը աղջնակ չի դարձնում:
Ու էդ հ.գ.-ով իրական պատմության պահը... 
Մի արեք էլի տենց: Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ նախօրոք արդարանում եք պատմվածքը վատ ստացված լինելու դեպքում: "Իրականություն ա, ես ի՞նչ կարամ անեմ" շարքից:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Mephistopheles (17.03.2013), Sambitbaba (18.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013), Դավիթ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Էն ivy–ն էլ խոստացավ քվեարկել, բայց կորավ ինչ–որ... 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր մարդիկ եք բայց. բոլորը պասիվությունից են բողոքում, բայց իրենք չեն քվեարկում ։


Սոնյան էր զարթնել, էսա կքվեարկեմ:




> Չնայած մոռացել էի, որ ախր բոլորը մասնակիցներն են, ձեռքները չի գնում դեռ ։ Մենակ թե հիմա չսկսեք հերթով անկեղծորեն խոստովանել, թե դուք հաստատ չեք մասնակցել ։


Ում ձեռքը չի գնում, թող մենակ սեփական տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ամբողջ հարցն էն է՝ մի տարբերակի ձայն տալ, որն ամենաշատն եմ հավանել, թե վեց, որոնք բոլորն էլ քիչ թե շատ լավն են:
Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամբողջ հարցն էն է՝ մի տարբերակի ձայն տալ, որն ամենաշատն եմ հավանել, թե վեց, որոնք բոլորն էլ քիչ թե շատ լավն են:
> Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք


ասա որն ես շատ հավանել, ասեմ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> ասա որն ես շատ հավանել, ասեմ


Ժպտացող տանիքները  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Տարբերակ 2. Ներսում*

Կային պարից էլեմենտներ: Դժվար նկատելի, բայց կային:
Իրականության ու երևակայության հակադրումը հետաքրքիր էր: Սիլվիի պարում էլ դա կա:  
Էն աչքերից թափվող սերն ու կայծակը մի քիչ արհեստական էր, բայց ոչինչ:

Երկու տարբերակների վերջում էլ Մաքսը նույն հարցն է տալիս: Ինչու ես կանչել: Այսինքն պետք է հասկանալ, որ դա էր իրականության հետ հատման կետը:

Հետաքրքիր էր: 
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժպտացող տանիքները կարդացի: Լավն էր  :Smile:  էլի պարի ռիթմի մեջ էր: Երևի կքվեարկեմ:

Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր... ուրեմն էկեք հլա հիշենք նախորդ մրցույթի ոչ բարով երկրորդ տարբերակը: Էն կնգա անունն էլ Աննա չէ՞ր: Հաստատ գիտե՞ք, որ հեղինակն ակումբցի չէր: Ասածս ինչ ա. էս մի գործը պարի հետ որևէ տեսակի կապ չուներ, նույնիսկ նշույլ չկար, որ դրանից ոգեշնչված ա գրվել: Դա հերիք չի, լրիվ վառելու գործ էր: Մի խոսքով, էս գործի օգտին չեմ քվեարկի, ու բոլորին կոչ եմ անում հնարավորինս խիստ լինել էս գործի նկատմամբ, որովհետև իրոք վիրավորական ա, երբ բոլոր մասնակիցներն օրերով գլուխ են ջարդում, թե ինչ գրեն, բայց մեկն իր համար նստած ուղարկում ա ինչ ուզում ա:

----------

Այբ (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժպտացող տանիքները


ուրեմն վեց հատը  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Լավ, ես բարի տոտա եմ, վեցին էլ ձայն եմ տալիս, թեև մի երկուսին՝ մի քիչ ձգելով  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Տարբերակ 3. Վախեր*

Լավն էր: Երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց ավելի շատ դուրս եկավ: 
Պարը զգացել եմ: Նույնիսկ կոնկրետ պատկերներ աչքիս առաջ են եկել: 
Ուժ կար մեջը մի տեսակ: 
Էն "տրուսիկի" վրա մի այլ կարգի բացել էր, բայց նույնիսկ դա էր գործին համահունչ: 

Մի քիչ ագրեսիան էր շատ... Սիլվիի մոտ լուսավոր ա թախիծն ու ջղայնությունը, հուզիչ ա: Իսկ ստեղ ագրեսիվ ա, հարձակվող:

Բայց մեկ ա, հավանեցի: Կարող ա քվեարկեմ:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զրոն - ուրեմն սկզբում պարի նկարագրությունը շատ լավն էր, էլի էդ ռիթմը կար: Բայց հենց պարը վերջացավ, ռիթմը կորավ: Մի տեսակ հարմարացվածության զգացողություն ունեցա: Ու ինձ թվում ա՝ հեղինակը շատ ջահել ա, դեռ չգիտի, որ էդ պատանեկան ախմախ սերերը  նենց են անցնում-գնում, որ դրանց մասին խնդալով ես հիշում, ոչ թե ծերանալիս երազում: Հըմ, երևի ավելի շատ չէի քվեարկի, քան կքվեարկեի: Տեսնենք՝ վերջում ըստ ինչի կորոշեմ քվեարկել:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Ingrid (20.03.2013), Այբ (17.03.2013), Ուլուանա (17.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Հետո կարող ա տարբերակների մասին առանձին-առանձին խոսեմ, հիմա քվեարկում եմ միակ հավանածս տարբերակի՝ *Ցպահանջի* օգտին: Ինչ լավ ա որ մարդիկ կարողանում են սենց բաներ գրել, ինչ լավ ա որ սենց մարդիկ կան, որ կարողանում են սենց բաներ գրել:



Ասում են. մարդ քեզանից բան չի հասկանում, հլը բացատրի տենանք դրա ի՞նչն ես հավանել:

Ի՞նչ բացատրեմ: Եկեք նամակը մի անգամ էլ կարդանք.




> Հենց գաս՝  ժպտամ: Հենց գաս՝ դատարկությանս ամեն մի միլիմետրը կլցվի: Քո աչքերով, քո մատներով, քայլերիդ ձայնով:
> Ես դեռ գեղեցիկ եմ: Դու արդեն չես հիշում երևի, բայց ես գեղեցիկ եմ: Դու ես ասել... Հավատացել եմ: Չէիր խաբի, չէ՞...
> 
> Պատի վրա ապրող ստվերս մենակությունս կոտրում է: Երկուս եմ դառնում, շատանում եմ: Բայց չեմ կարող երկար մնալ պատի մոտ: Շուռ է գալիս վրաս: Դանդաղ ու անընդհատ, ոսկոր առ ոսկոր ինձ փշրելով` շուռ է գալիս վրաս: 
> 
> Հեռու եմ մնում պատից: Սովորել եմ ստվերս ոչ թե տեսնել, այլ պատկերացնել: Ինձնից բարձրահասակ է մի քիչ:  Մեկ-մեկ զրուցում ենք, երբ չափից ավելի եմ արևը կարոտում: Ջերմանում եմ: Ստվերս քո ձայնով է հետս խոսում, քո բառերով, քո բարի ժպիտով ձեռք է առնում, հոգուս հետ խաղում, ջղայնացնում, մազերս շոյում... 
> 
> Հետո օրերով կորում է: Մնում եմ մենակ, բայց չեմ տխրում: Մաքրություն եմ անում, մտքերս եմ մաքրում: Կզարմանաս, թե որքան կեղտոտ են երբեմն մտքերս: Ես էլ եմ զարմանում...
> 
> ...


Սենց բան էլ չկա: Սենց բան ամեն մարդ չի կարողանա գրել: Չափից դուրս խորը ու հարուստ ներաշխարհ պետք ա ունենա մարդ էսպիսի բան հորինելու համր: Շատ լավն ա:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կաղապարը չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ: Հեղինակ ջան, ներող, դու պոտենցիալ ունես, բայց էս գործն էն չէր: Պարի հետ էլ ոնց որ կապ չուներ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արէան էլի սկսեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

Ինյետս աշխատում ա  :Jpit: 

Էս անգամ աչքիս ստեղծագործությունները խառը հերթականությամբ եմ կարդալու, ամեն դեպքերում կաշխատեմ քննարկումներից հետ չընկնել  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջինն էլ չկարողացա կարդալ: Դեռ չեմ քվեարկում, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում ուզում եմ բոլոր տարբերակները մինչև վերջ կարդացած լինել, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ կքվեարկեմ ըստ ռիթմի (ամենևին չթերագնահատելով այլ կերպ մեկնաբանած մասնակիցների աշխատանքը): Ուղղակի էս մրցույթում էդ ռիթմն ինձ համար անակնկալ էր ու ահագին հաճելի: Դրա մեջ մտնում են հետևյալ գործերը. Ներսում, Վախեր, Վերապրում, Ցպահանջ, Ժպտացող տանիքներ, Զրոն:

Հավես մրցույթ ա  :Jpit:  շատ թերահավատորեն էի մոտենում սկզբում, բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ սխալվել էի  :Smile:  ապրեն բոլորը:

----------

Այբ (17.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջինն էլ չկարողացա կարդալ: Դեռ չեմ քվեարկում, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում ուզում եմ բոլոր տարբերակները մինչև վերջ կարդացած լինել, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ կքվեարկեմ ըստ ռիթմի (ամենևին չթերագնահատելով այլ կերպ մեկնաբանած մասնակիցների աշխատանքը): Ուղղակի էս մրցույթում էդ ռիթմն ինձ համար անակնկալ էր ու ահագին հաճելի: Դրա մեջ մտնում են հետևյալ գործերը. Ներսում, Վախեր, Վերապրում, Ցպահանջ, Ժպտացող տանիքներ, Զրոն:

Հավես մրցույթ ա  :Jpit:  շատ թերահավատորեն էի մոտենում սկզբում, բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ սխալվել էի  :Smile:  ապրեն բոլորը:

----------

Այբ (17.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

լավ, քվեարկում եմ իմ ասած տարբերակների օգտին

----------


## Smokie

*Վերապրումը* լավն էր: :Love:  Շատ կարճ էր, բայց էդ փոքր պատմվածքում կար գեղեցկություն, մեծ գեղեցկություն: Դուրս եկավ նաեւ կերպարների շնորհիվ, որ կախարդական էին ու փոքրիկ :Jpit:  Հնարավոր ա քվեարկեմ, դա կերեւա բոլոր պատմվածքները կարդալուց հետո:
Դրանից առաջ կարդացի *Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց*-ը: Անկեղծ ասած, ոչ չհավանեցի, ոչ էլ դուրս եկավ: Մի տեսակ... անտարբերությամբ ընթերցվեց: Չեզոք կարծիք ունեմ այս պատմվածքի մասին: Իհարկե վատ չէր նկարագրված, բայց ընդհանուր պատմությունը, տղաներից խուսափող աղջիկը, որ անգամ երազում եղած սերն էր հանցանք համարում... դուրըս չեկան...

Հիմա մտադիր եմ կարդալ *Լիզայի ձայնը*

----------


## Alphaone

Մնաց մի հատ կարդամ ու վերջ, ինձ տրամադրեմ, անցնեմ վերջինին  :Jpit:

----------


## Այբ

Ինձ ընդհանրապես դուր չեկան 1 և  7 տարբերակները: Շատ եմ հավանել 6-րդ տարբերակը:

----------


## Շինարար

6-րդ տարբերակը, որը իրոք հետաքրքիր էր, ոնց որ թարգմանություն լիներ: Հետաքրքիրը լավ բառ չէր, իրոք շատ լավն էր: Չեմ ասում՝ թարգմանություն էր, ուղղակի ոնց որ սկզբում ուրիշ լեզվով գրված լիներ, հետո դարձրած հայերեն: Ընդհանրապես մեր էսօրյա գրականության մեջ շատ եմ նկատել այդ երևույթը, մարդիկ ավելի շատ թարգմանված գրականություն են կարդում, քան հայ գրականություն, ու դա ազդում ա գրականության լեզվի վրա՝ վատ առումով: Դրա համար երևի ճիշտ ա արտասահմանյան գրականությունը հնարավորության դեպքում բնագրով կարդալ: Թե չէ էնպես, շատ լավն էր: *Ժպտացող տանիքներ*ի մասին ա խոսքս:

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

*Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր...*. այ սա հայերեն էր: Խոսքը բովանդակության մասին չի, թե թեման հայկական ա և այլն, այլ երևում ա, որ հեղինակը հայերեն ա մտածում: Երևի պարի հետ ուղղակի կապ չուներ: Սիրեցի:

----------

Արևանուռ (19.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

*Լիզայի ձայների* հեղինակին գուշակեցի, գուցե սովարականի պես սխալ: Ես էնքան լավ եմ տրամադրված էդ ենթադրածս մարդու գրելու նկատմամբ, հենց գրելու, որ վախենամ սուբյեկտիվության մեջ հերթական անգամ մեղադրվել, բայց հավանեցի: Շատ հավես էր ու վերջն էլ մի տեսակ շատ ուրիշ էր, իր նման չէր, վերջ էր:

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

...

----------


## Alphaone

> *Լիզայի ձայների* հեղինակին գուշակեցի, գուցե սովարականի պես սխալ: Ես էնքան լավ եմ տրամադրված էդ ենթադրածս մարդու գրելու նկատմամբ, հենց գրելու, որ վախենամ սուբյեկտիվության մեջ հերթական անգամ մեղադրվել, բայց հավանեցի: Շատ հավես էր ու վերջն էլ մի տեսակ շատ ուրիշ էր, իր նման չէր, վերջ էր:


Ես Բյուրի, Այվիի ու Արեա-ի մեջ եմ տատանվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

*Լիզայի ձայնը:* Հետաքրքիր էր ընթերցվում, հեշտությամբ առաջ էր գնում, երկար պատմվածք էր, բայց շատ թեթեւ ու հեշտ կարդացվող: :Wink:  Բայց ես պատմվածքում չտեսա թաքնված իմաստը, ի՞նչ էր սովորեցնում, ի՞նչ էր ուզում ասել այս պատմվածքը: Այն պարզապես հետաքրքիր էր ու հավես :Yes: 

*Խորհրդավորություն*... Պատմվածծքն ամենավերջինն էր ու տեղ-տեղ անուշադրության սխալներ էին նկատվում: Երեւաց, որ հեղինակը վերջին պահերին էր հիմնականում գրել ու այսպես ասած... գլխառադ արել: Բայց հետաքրքիր պատմություն էր: Ճիշտ է, որոշակի մշակման, հղկման կարիք ուներ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վատը չէր: Մի կողմից հոր քայլը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես դաժանություն, մի կողմից էլ որպես դաստիարակելու, վարժեցնոլու ձեւ: Ինչեւէ, սա էլ անցանք: :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժող, ակտիվ եղեք, 11 հատ գործ կա:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ցպահանջ-ի ձայն տվողներ, մի հատ հիմնավորեք, տեսնեմ որտե՞ղ ա իմ սխալը:

----------


## ivy

> Ցպահանջ-ի ձայն տվողներ, մի հատ հիմնավորեք, տեսնեմ որտե՞ղ ա իմ սխալը:


Ես ձայն չէի տա, եթե չորոշեի, որ շատերին եմ ձայն տալու, այսինքն՝ բացառման սկզբունքով եմ առաջնորդվել, հանել եմ բոլոր էն տարբերակները, որոնք իմ կարծիքով անհամեմատ ավելի թույլ էին, մնացածի համար քվեարկել եմ:
Իսկ էնպես, արդեն ասել եմ, որ սյուժեն ինձ անհասկանալի էր, ժանրի ընտրությունը՝ նույնպես, ուղղակի սահուն էր շարադրված:

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

7-ը երկու հատ ձայն ունի, հա՞ :Think: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ցպահանջ-ի ձայն տվողներ, մի հատ հիմնավորեք, տեսնեմ որտե՞ղ ա իմ սխալը:


Հեսա կհիմնավորեմ…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հեսա կհիմնավորեմ…


Դու դեռ ձայն չես տվել: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, իմ կարծիքով, էսքանի մեջից մենակ իններորդ տարբերակն ա, որ մրցույթի սահմաններից դուրս էլ հաջողված, լրիվ ինքնուրույն  պատմվածքի ա հավակնում։ Մնացածները կամ ընդհանուր առմամբ որպես ստեղծագործություն բավականաչափ ուժեղ չեն, կամ էլ ուժեղ են, բայց արժեքավոր են միայն մրցույթի սահմաններում։ Սա, իհարկե, իմ շատ համեստ կարծիքն ա, որին կարող եք չհամաձայնել։ Վրաս հարձակվել չկա  :Tongue:   :Jpit: ։

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Ingrid (20.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Դու դեռ ձայն չես տվել:


Դավ, ինքն ուրիշների կարծիքն ա հիմնավորելու, դու Մեֆին մի աչքով մի նայիր...
Էլի լռվեցի ես էս թեմայում  :Jpit:

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դու դեռ ձայն չես տվել:


Նենց ես ասում «դեռ», կարծես հետո տալու ա  :LOL: ։ Դու մինչև հիմա տեսե՞լ ես, որ Մեֆը մրցույթների քվեարկության մասնակցի։

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շարունակեմ

*Տարբերակ 4. Վերապրում*

Ամենայուրահատուկ մոտեցում տված լուծումն էր: 
Բայց պարը շատ չտեսա: Մեծ ցանկության դեպքում պատառիկներ նկատվում էին: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ հեքիաթն էր վերցրած որպես սյուժե, էդքան վատ չէր:
Ուղղակի հեքիաթն իմ ոճը չի...  Պետք ա շատ լավ գրված լինի, որ գրավի:
Սկզբի նկարագրությունը սիրուն էր:
Միջի այլաբանությունն էլ վատը չէր: Կենցաղ-մենցաղ: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

ivy (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էէէ, նոր տեսա, որ սխալ եմ գրել նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ. պիտի գրեի՝ իններորդ տարբերակը՝ *«Լիզայի ձայները»*, ոչ թե յոթերորդ։ Ուղղել եմ արդեն։

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Էէէ, նոր տեսա, որ սխալ եմ գրել նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ. պիտի գրեի՝ իններորդ տարբերակը՝ *«Լիզայի ձայները»*, ոչ թե յոթերորդ։ Ուղղել եմ արդեն։


Ան, ես արդեն ինֆարկտի դռանն էի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ես արդեն ինֆարկտի դռանն էի


Ես էլ, որ տեսա՝ ինչ եմ գրել  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Նենց ես ասում «դեռ», կարծես հետո տալու ա ։ Դու մինչև հիմա տեսե՞լ ես, որ Մեֆը մրցույթների քվեարկության մասնակցի։


Ես տեսել եմ, քաղաքական ժանրի մրցույթի ժամանակ, որ ես, Բյուրն ու Տրիբունն էինք մենակ տարբերակ ներկայացրել, Մեֆը քվեարկել ա  :Wink:  Տեղից սկսվեց իր հետաքրքրությունը մրցույթների հանդեպ:

----------


## Շինարար

> 7-ը երկու հատ ձայն ունի, հա՞:


Ենթադրելով կամ գուցե հնարելով չարտահայտված մեղադրանքները՝ ասեմ. ես շատ վատ եմ պարում, փոխարենը կարդալ շատ եմ սիրում: Ես գնահատել եմ էն երեք տեքստերը, որ ինձ առավել սրտամոտ են եղել ու արտահայտվել եմ էդ միայն էդ երեք տեքստերի մասին: Ինչ լավ է, որ վերջնական արդյունքը իմ ձայնից չի կախված, թող ես որպես պարից հեռու ընթերցող քվեարկեմ, իսկ տեքստերում եղած պարը թող գնահատեն նրանք, ովքեր ավելի լավ են պարում:

----------

Արևանուռ (19.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Շին ջան, լավ պարելն ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, լավ պարելն ի՞նչ կապ ունի


Դե էն, ինչ իմ կարեցած չափով պար ա, գուցե կողքից նայողների համար անկանոն շարժումներ ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

* Տարբերակ 5. Ցպահանջ*

Ստեղ էլ էր պարի անունից գրած, նամակի մասում: Ռիթմը կար, ոնց որ Բյուրն ա ասում: Սիրուն էր: 
Արսենի վախերը ու դրանից առաջացած երևույթները փոքր-ինչ չափազանցված էին բայց: Դժվար մեկը նամակ կարդալուց տենց դիվոտեր: Ինչքան ուզում ա ազդեր վրան տեքստը:
Բայց չպետք ա ճղեր նամակը: Ափսոս էր:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Արէա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ենթադրելով կամ գուցե հնարելով չարտահայտված մեղադրանքները՝ ասեմ. ես շատ վատ եմ պարում, փոխարենը կարդալ շատ եմ սիրում: Ես գնահատել եմ էն երեք տեքստերը, որ ինձ առավել սրտամոտ են եղել ու արտահայտվել եմ էդ միայն էդ երեք տեքստերի մասին: Ինչ լավ է, որ վերջնական արդյունքը իմ ձայնից չի կախված, թող ես որպես պարից հեռու ընթերցող քվեարկեմ, իսկ տեքստերում եղած պարը թող գնահատեն նրանք, ովքեր ավելի լավ են պարում:


Հասկանում եմ քեզ, Շին ջան: Եթե ոչ թեմատիկ մրցույթ լիներ, էդպիսի հարց չէր էլ ծագի իմ մոտ: Բայց քանի որ մրցույթը պարի տեսահոլովակի վրա ա հիմնված, մի տեսակ արդար չի մյուս հեղինակների հանդեպ, երբ պարից  կիլոմետրերով հեռու գործը ձայն ա ստանում այս մրցույթում:

----------


## Շինարար

> մի տեսակ արդար չի մյուս հեղինակների հանդեպ, երբ պարից  կիլոմետրերով հեռու գործը ձայն ա ստանում այս մրցույթում:


Դե ուրեմն թույլ մի տվեք պարից կիլոմետրերով հեռու մարդկանց քվեարկել :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ի դեպ, իմ կարծիքով, էսքանի մեջից մենակ իններորդ տարբերակն ա, որ մրցույթի սահմաններից դուրս էլ հաջողված, լրիվ ինքնուրույն  պատմվածքի ա հավակնում։ Մնացածները կամ ընդհանուր առմամբ որպես ստեղծագործություն բավականաչափ ուժեղ չեն, կամ էլ ուժեղ են, բայց արժեքավոր են միայն մրցույթի սահմաններում։ Սա, իհարկե, իմ շատ համեստ կարծիքն ա, որին կարող եք չհամաձայնել։ Վրաս հարձակվել չկա  ։


Իններորդ տարբերակը մրցույթից դուրս կյանք ունի, որովհետև գրվել ա պարի մասին, պարող աղջիկ ա նկարագրվել: Ոչ թե գրվել ա պարի անունից՝ փորձելով ստեղծել էդ մթնոլորտը:
Յա տակ դումայու:

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Sambitbaba (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դե ուրեմն թույլ մի տվեք պարից կիլոմետրերով հեռու մարդկանց քվեարկել


Էհ, չափազանցնում ես: :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (18.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էհ, չափազանցնում ես:


Խասյաթ տակոյ :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Մինչև ցպահանջը կարդացել եմ, ու էլ առաջ չի գնում:
Մի քիչ հավեսի գցեք, էլի, լավն են չէ՞ հաջորդները  :Unsure:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մինչև ցպահանջը կարդացել եմ, ու էլ առաջ չի գնում:
> Մի քիչ հավեսի գցեք, էլի, լավն են չէ՞ հաջորդները


Հաջորդ երկուսը շատ լավն են, բայց դե ես սուբյեկտիվ եմ, գիտես  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Մինչև ցպահանջը կարդացել եմ, ու էլ առաջ չի գնում:
> Մի քիչ հավեսի գցեք, էլի, լավն են չէ՞ հաջորդները


Վերջին երկուսի հաշվով խոսք չեմ տալիս (էդ մասով դիմել Տրիբունին):

----------


## Dayana

> Հաջորդ երկուսը շատ լավն են, բայց դե ես սուբյեկտիվ եմ, գիտես


Մի անգամ Նորթնին ասել էի, որ ինքը սուբյեկտիվ ա, դրանից հետո ամեն խոսքիս բերնիս էր գալիս, էլ չասեմ, որ իրա ակումբային կարգավիճակը դրել էր սուբյեկտիվ: Դա ինձ դաս չեղավ, ու քեզ էլ ասեցի: 
Շատ մեծ ղալաթ արեցի:  :Sad:  Կներես:

----------


## Dayana

> Վերջին երկուսի հաշվով խոսք չեմ տալիս (էդ մասով դիմել Տրբունին):


 :Unsure:  աչքիս պիտի քննարկումները կարդամ

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մինչև ցպահանջը կարդացել եմ, ու էլ առաջ չի գնում:
> Մի քիչ հավեսի գցեք, էլի, լավն են չէ՞ հաջորդները




6,8, 9....10.

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի անգամ Նորթնին ասել էի, որ ինքը սուբյեկտիվ ա, դրանից հետո ամեն խոսքիս բերնիս էր գալիս, էլ չասեմ, որ իրա ակումբային կարգավիճակը դրել էր սուբյեկտիվ: Դա ինձ դաս չեղավ, ու քեզ էլ ասեցի: 
> Շատ մեծ ղալաթ արեցի:  Կներես:


Հա, բայց ինձ դուր ա եկել, որ ես սուբյեկտիվ եմ: Ես մտքիս մեջ ամբողջ տեսություն եմ մշակել էդ մասին արդեն, թե ինչու ա դա տենց ու ինչու ա դա լավ: Նենց որ հեչ էլ մի նեղվի :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Արէա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս երգը լսեք մինչև գամ հիմնավորեմ ցշահանջը… հլա մենակ էդ եմ կարդացել…

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, հիմնավորել ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես, հիմա դա քեզ մոտ քլնգելու փաղաքշակա՞նն ա  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* Տարբերակ 6. Ժպտացող տանիքներ*

Մի քիչ իրարամերժ են զգացողություններս էս տարբերակից: 
Ընթացքում մեկ շատ էր դուրս գալիս, մեկ քիչ, մեկ ընդհանրապես չէր գալիս:
Էս պահը շատ սուբյեկտիվ ա երևի ու բզիկ ա մի քիչ, բայց ոչ մի տարբերակում պարի կոնկրետ նկարագրություն-արտատպումները չեմ հավանել: Շորեր հանել-հագնել-հանելը, հայելու մեջ նայելը, պարի որոշակի շարժումները պատմելը... Մի տեսակ էն չի: Ինձ համար:

Ավելի շատ կուզեի էդ շարժումից առաջացած էմոցիան ու ռեակցիան տեսնեի, կամ գոնե աղոտ հիշեցներ պարի շարժումը, դրա արձագանքը, արտացոլումը լիներ, բայց ոչ դներ պատմվեր՝ ինչ արեց, ոնց արեց:
Հենց մենակ էդ պատճառով Լիզայի ձայնն էդքան չեմ հավանել: Դրան դեռ կհասնեմ:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն էր էս մեկը, պարը կար, Սիլվին կար, Սոֆին այսինքն, էն վերջում հայտնվող տղեն էլ կար, բոլորն իրենց տեղում էին:
Ամպերով նկարելու պահը շատ հավանեցի: 
Ու էդ անհասկանալի պահը՝ մեկ Սոֆին էր ցնորք, մեկ Թոմը: Վերջում նոր իրականությունն իմանում ես: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Sambitbaba (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հիմնավորել ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես, հիմա դա քեզ մոտ քլնգելու փաղաքշակա՞նն ա


հես ա կգրեմ կտեսնես…

----------


## Դավիթ

> հես ա կգրեմ կտեսնես…



Դու գրի, ես քշելով կկարդամ: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ցպահանջ-ի ձայն տվողներ, մի հատ հիմնավորեք, տեսնեմ որտե՞ղ ա իմ սխալը:


Դավ, ռիթմը: Թե չէ ինձ համար էլ ա լրիվ անհասկանալի: Ինչ ա ուզեցել հեղինակն ասել, ոնց ա ուզեցել ասել, պարզ չի:

Շին, իսկ դու անճաշակ ես  :Beee:

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իններորդ տարբերակը մրցույթից դուրս կյանք ունի, որովհետև գրվել ա պարի մասին, պարող աղջիկ ա նկարագրվել: Ոչ թե գրվել ա պարի անունից՝ փորձելով ստեղծել էդ մթնոլորտը:
> Յա տակ դումայու:


Հա, բայց պարտադիր չէր, որ պարի անունից գրվեր, չէ՞։ Կարևորը՝ կարդալիս տեսնում ես էդ աղջկա պարը, լավ կապվում ա հետը։ Էդ թերություն չի, իմ կարծիքով։

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, բայց պարտադիր չէր, որ պարի անունից գրվեր, չէ՞։ Կարևորը՝ կարդալիս տեսնում ես էդ աղջկա պարը, լավ կապվում ա հետը։ Էդ թերություն չի, իմ կարծիքով։


Թերություն չի, բոլորովին, բայց ես, զուտ սուբյեկտիվորեն, ոնց որ վերևում նշել էի, պարի անունից գրված տարբերակներն ավելի շատ եմ հավանել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Արդեն ասեցի որ frame ունեմ, բայց երևի էս գործն իմ frame-ի մեջ չմտնի ու դա լավ նշան ա… մարն ալտերնատիվ տիտանկյուն ա առաջարկել… 

ես էս գործի մեջ տեսա խորեգրաֆիա… ու ոչ թե երկու հոգու հետ այլ երեք… "պա դե տրուա"… պարին որ նայեք էնտեղ միայն աղջիկը չի… էնտեղ երկու հոգի կա ու ես ինկատի չունեմ անպայման էն որ ոտներ են երևում կամ վերջում գալիս ա տղեն ու պարում են… եթե դրանք էլ չլինեին սա մեկ ա նայվում ա "պա դե դյու"… բայց գրողը սարքել ա "պա դե տրուա"… իմ մտով չէր անցնի, բայց արել ա… աղջիկը, տղան և նամակը… 

գրողը կարողացել ա տղային քաշի պարի մեջ ու դա արվել ա նամակով ու ըստ էության տղեն որ նամակը կարդում ա սկսում ա ներգրավվել գործողության մեջ ու նամակի միջոցով կարծես ինքն էլ ա սկսում հարաբերություններ զարգացնել աղջկա հետ… կարող ա էդ հարաբերությունները հլա էն ձևի լավ մշակած չի, բայց կա… նամակը կարծես ողնաշարի դեր ա տանում որին տղան արձագանքում ա. չի կարում փոխի, բայց արձագանքում ա… սա մի բան ա որ վիդեոյում հստակ ա… ես տղային դիտում էի որպես ենթատեքստ, բայց գրողը բերել ա ու "տեքստի" մեջ ա մտցրել… կարող ա գրական տեսանկյունից մի քիչ լավ չի արել, բայց ես որ տեսնում եմ վիդեոն ու կարդում եմ, տեսնում եմ հստակ որ դա արված ա… նպատակը միգուցե արվել ա ինտուիտիվ, բայց կա… ես չգիտեմ գրողը դրա նպատակն ունեցել ա թե չէ… 

նամակը իմ համար հստակ գրված ա վիդեոյի խորեգրաֆիա վրա… սա եթե չեք տեսնում, ուրեմն կամ մենակ կարդում եք առանց վիդեոյի, կամ էլ վիդեոն եք նայում ու տեքստի հետ չեք նայում… մի քիչ տառացի ա վերցրել որոշ բաներ ու չափից ավելի ա զգացմունքայնացրել… բերել ա մի տեսակ մոնոտոն տրամադրության… կոնտրաստը կորել ա… նամակը կոնտրաստ ա ուզում… ինքը կոնտրաստը դրել ա տղայի ու աղջկա/նամակի միջև, բայց կամակն էլ կարար ու պետք էր կոնտրաստ ունենալ… նամակի մեջ լարվածությունը քիչ էր … Սիլվին ահագին լարված ա ու տեղեր կա հանգիստ նույնիսկ կլասիկ ա… այ էս չտես ա նամակի մեջ… passage-ները վատ էին…

ընդհանրապես գործը շատ զգացմունքային ա, բայց հաշվի առնելով վիդեոն ու մրցույթի էքսպերիմենտալությունը ես կարամ տենց բան թույլ տամ, մի պայմանով որ հետագայում էս տեսակի գործեր գրվելուց հաշվի առնվի դրանք…

գիտեմ շատերը ասում են "ոչ մի բանի մասին էր"… կարան սյուժեից կպնեն և այլն, բայց ես կարամ պաշտպանեմ գործը ու սյուժեն… եթե նայում ես տրադիցիոն, կլասիկ սյուժետային չառանիշներով, կարող ա և ճիշտ եք ասում, բայց սրեն կլասիկ չես կարող մոտենալ… գործի ստիմուլը կլասիկ չի ու սպասել կլասիկ լավ գրված պատմվածք, ինչ որ տեղ նույնիսկ արդար չի… ես սյուժեի հետ խնդիր չունեմ էս տեքստի մեջ… տղան բացել ա նամակ, կարդացել ա, involve ա եղել… good enough for me… 

շատ թերություններ կան, բայց overall գրողը էքսպերինետը հաջող ա արել… կարողացել ա ստրուկտուրա ստեղծի, անգամ շեղագրերը դւորս եկան… հետաքրքիր էր… 

էս տեսակի մրցույթին դուք ստանդարտ քննադատական մոտեցում չեք կարա կիրառեք… մի փորձեք… ձեզ անհարմար վիճակի մեջ եք դնելու… ինչքան իրանք են էքսպերիմենտ անում էնքան էլ մենք՝ քննարկողներս ենք անում… մենք էլ ենք մրցքւյթի մասնակից ոնց որ առաջ էինք նշել…

*Արէա* ջան, դու էս գործը սիրել ես for all the wrong reasons… 

լավ էքսպերիմենտ ա, ապրի գրողը, վիդեոն *տեսել ա*, օգտագործել ա…

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

հլա որ մենակ էս եմ կարդացել, Արէայի գրառումից աչքովս ընկավ…

----------


## ivy

> Շին, իսկ դու անճաշակ ես


Շինի «յոթերորդ» հավանելը դարի գաղտնիքն է, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Ուլուանա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, ոնց որ էդ տարբերակն էր ինձ համար անհասկանալի, էնպես էլ քո «հիմնավորումը», աչքիս դու ու հեղինակը նույն լեզվով եք խոսում, որից ես անձամբ գաղափար չունեմ...

----------

Ուլուանա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ոնց որ էդ տարբերակն էր ինձ համար անհասկանալի, էնպես էլ քո «հիմնավորումը», աչքիս դու ու հեղինակը նույն լեզվով եք խոսում, որից ես անձամբ գաղափար չունեմ...


կարող ա… բացառված չի… եթե նայում ես գործին որպես "պատմվածք" առանց վիդեոյի, շատ հնարավոր ա որ ճիշտ ես…

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դավ, *ռիթմը*: Թե չէ ինձ համար էլ ա լրիվ անհասկանալի: Ինչ ա ուզեցել հեղինակն ասել, ոնց ա ուզեցել ասել, պարզ չի:
> 
> Շին, իսկ դու անճաշակ ես


Պարը ռիթմի մասին չի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարը ռիթմի մասին չի…


Մեֆ, եթե ռիթմի մասին չի, ուրեմն էդ գործն ուրիշ ոչ մի արժանիք չունի:

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մեֆ ջան, պատմվածքի մրցույթ ա, ո՞չ: ՈՒզում ա ֆոկուսնիկը բերանից նապաստակ հանի, կամ կապիկների սերը գազանանոցում լինի թեմատիկ ոգեշնչումը, պետք ա պատմվածքը այնպես կառուցված լինի, որ մարդիկ գլուխը չքորեն կարդալուց հետո: Էդ կոնտրաստ ու հարաբերությունները 7-ի մեջ էլ ահագին կա: Լավ էլ գրել ա մարդը, էն պտտվիր կառւսելի ոճի: Բայց դե մենակ դրանով չենք առաջնորդվում, չէ՞: Հիմա Բյուրը ասում ա` ռիթմ կա: Լավ, ասենք կա, բայց բացի էդ ռիթմից, գործը նաև պետք ա մշակված լինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե ռիթմի մասին չի, ուրեմն էդ գործն ուրիշ ոչ մի արժանիք չունի:


յա՜… անիմաստ բաներ ես ասում Բյուր… գործի արժեքը գնահատելու շատ կասկածելի չափանիշներ ունես… շատ սահմանափակ ես մտածում… կառոբկից դուրս արի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շարունակեմ:

*Տարբերակ 7. Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր*

"Անծանոթ տուն" մրցույթում էլ գրեթե իդենտիկ տարբերակ կար չէ՞: Հերոսուհին էլ էլի Աննա: 
Եթե հեղինակը կարդացել ա նախորդ մրցույթի տարբերակները ու մեկ ա, սա ներկայացրել ա, մենակ մի բան կասեմ... լավ էլի...
Ո՞նց կարելի ա Անծանոթ տան ու էս մրցույթի համար նույն բանն ուղարկել: Ձեռ ե՞ք առնում, ժողովուրդ:
Նույնիսկ ավելորդ եմ համարում գրել, որ ստեղ սկի ուզունդարա չկար:

Հեղինակ ջան, կներես, բայց իսկապես մյուս մասնակիցների համար պետք ա որ վիրավորական լինի: Մարդիկ նստել են, վիդեոն նայել են, ամեն մեկն իր պատկերացրածով պարը գրել ա, իսկ քո գործից մենակ կիսուրի ճղճղոց ա լսվում... բա ափսոս չի՞...

Նույնիսկ շնորհակալություն հայտնելս չի գալիս:
Բայց լավ:
Մերսի:

*Շին*, խելքի արի:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Այբ (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013), Ուլուանա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> յա՜… անիմաստ բաներ ես ասում Բյուր… գործի արժեքը գնահատելու շատ կասկածելի չափանիշներ ունես… շատ սահմանափակ ես մտածում… կառոբկից դուրս արի…


Մեֆ, սահմանափակը դու ես: Ես ասեցի` չափանիշս ռիթմն ա, ըստ դրա եմ քվեարկում: Կարայի, օրինակ, որպես չափանիշ վերցնեի սյուժեն: Էդ դեպքում քվեարկածս վեց գործերից մեկ-երկուսին հազիվ ձայն տայի: Ու խնդրում եմ` հետս կռիվ մի արա: Դու գրականությունից բացարձակապես գլուխ չես հանում:

----------

Վոլտերա (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Տարբերակ 7. Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր*
> 
> "Անծանոթ տուն" մրցույթում էլ գրեթե իդենտիկ տարբերակ կար չէ՞: Հերոսուհին էլ էլի Աննա: 
> Եթե հեղինակը կարդացել ա նախորդ մրցույթի տարբերակները ու մեկ ա, սա ներկայացրել ա, մենակ մի բան կասեմ... լավ էլի...
> Ո՞նց կարելի ա Անծանոթ տան ու էս մրցույթի համար նույն բանն ուղարկել: Ձեռ ե՞ք առնում, ժողովուրդ:
> Նույնիսկ ավելորդ եմ համարում գրել, որ ստեղ սկի ուզունդարա չկար:
> 
> Հեղինակ ջան, կներես, բայց իսկապես մյուս մասնակիցների համար պետք ա որ վիրավորական լինի: Մարդիկ նստել են, վիդեոն նայել են, ամեն մեկն իր պատկերացրածով պարը գրել ա, իսկ քո գործից մենակ կիսուրի ճղճղոց ա լսվում... բա ափսոս չի՞...
> 
> ...


Գալ, ցավդ էլ տանեմ, մի քանի էջ առաջ լրիվ նույն բանը ես եմ գրել էս գործի մասին  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2013), Գալաթեա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, պատմվածքի մրցույթ ա, ո՞չ: ՈՒզում ա ֆոկուսնիկը բերանից նապաստակ հանի, կամ կապիկների սերը գազանանոցում լինի թեմատիկ ոգեշնչումը, պետք ա պատմվածքը այնպես կառուցված լինի, որ մարդիկ *գլուխը չքորեն կարդալուց հետո*: Էդ կոնտրաստ ու հարաբերությունները 7-ի մեջ էլ ահագին կա: Լավ էլ գրել ա մարդը, էն պտտվիր կառւսելի ոճի: Բայց դե մենակ դրանով չենք առաջնորդվում, չէ՞: Հիմա Բյուրը ասում ա` ռիթմ կա: Լավ, ասենք կա, բայց բացի էդ ռիթմից, գործը նաև պետք ա մշակված լինի:


7-ը չեմ կարդացել… հլա… 

հա… պատմվածքի մրցույթ ա, բայց սովորական մրցույթ չի… կա կոնկրետ վիդեո ու տուպոյ վիդեո չի… կա կոնկրետ խնդիր… դա կարաս ասես սովորական մրցույթի համար, բայց էս դեպքում չես կարա նույն մոտեցումն ունենաս ինչ որ սովորական գրական մրցույթում… չի աշխատի… դու չես կարա պիկասսոյի նկարը նայես նույն կերպ ին որ Ջոկոնդան (չեմ համեմատում, զուգահեռ եմ անցկացնում)… վատ չի լինի որ կարդացողը գլուխը մի քիչ քորի… 

մրցույթն էքսպերիմենտալ ա… դու չես կարա սպասես որ մարդիկ քեզ լրիվ մշակված պատմվածք ներկայացնեն… ոչ իրանք և ոչ էլ մենք դեռ լավ չենք պատկերացնում ինչի հետ գործ ունենք… Բյուրը որ ասում ա ռիթմ, պտի մի քիչ ավելի կոնրետ լինի…

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, սահմանափակը դու ես: Ես ասեցի` *չափանիշս ռիթմն ա*, ըստ դրա եմ քվեարկում: Կարայի, օրինակ, որպես չափանիշ վերցնեի սյուժեն: Էդ դեպքում քվեարկածս վեց գործերից մեկ-երկուսին հազիվ ձայն տայի: Ու խնդրում եմ` հետս կռիվ մի արա: Դու գրականությունից բացարձակապես գլուխ չես հանում:


well… շատ կասկածելի չափանիշ ես վերցրել… քո վերցրած չափանիշն էլ պետք ա հիմք ունենա… ես պարտավոր չեմ գրականությունից գլուխ հանել… կարայիր գույնն էլ չափանիշ վերցնել… հո տենց չի՞…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> well… շատ կասկածելի չափանիշ ես վերցրել… քո վերցրած չափանիշն էլ պետք ա հիմք ունենա… ես պարտավոր չեմ գրականությունից գլուխ հանել… կարայիր գույնն էլ չափանիշ վերցնել… հո տենց չի՞…


Մեֆ, դա իմ անձնական ու սուբյեկտիվ գործն ա, խնդրում եմ` մի խառնվի: Ինքդ ինչ չափանիշ ուզում ես, վերցրու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դա իմ անձնական ու սուբյեկտիվ գործն ա, խնդրում եմ` մի խառնվի: Ինքդ ինչ չափանիշ ուզում ես, վերցրու:


օքեյ…

----------


## Դավիթ

> 7-ը չեմ կարդացել… հլա… 
> 
> հա… պատմվածքի մրցույթ ա, բայց սովորական մրցույթ չի… կա կոնկրետ վիդեո ու տուպոյ վիդեո չի… կա կոնկրետ խնդիր… դա կարաս ասես սովորական մրցույթի համար, բայց էս դեպքում չես կարա նույն մոտեցումն ունենաս ինչ որ սովորական գրական մրցույթում… չի աշխատի… դու չես կարա պիկասսոյի նկարը նայես նույն կերպ ին որ Ջոկոնդան (չեմ համեմատում, զուգահեռ եմ անցկացնում)… վատ չի լինի որ կարդացողը գլուխը մի քիչ քորի… 
> 
> մրցույթն էքսպերիմենտալ ա… դու չես կարա սպասես որ մարդիկ քեզ լրիվ մշակված պատմվածք ներկայացնեն… ոչ իրանք և ոչ էլ մենք դեռ լավ չենք պատկերացնում ինչի հետ գործ ունենք… Բյուրը որ ասում ա ռիթմ, պտի մի քիչ ավելի կոնրետ լինի…





Բայց որ գնում ես թանգարան, հանգիստ կարող ես գնահատել Ռեմբրանտին, Վելասկեզին, Մոնեին, Պիկասոյին ու Սեռովին նույն պատկերասրահում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց որ գնում ես թանգարան, հանգիստ կարող ես գնահատել Ռեմբրանտին, Վելասկեզին, Մոնեին, Պիկասոյին ու Սեռովին նույն պատկերասրահում:


հա… բայց ոչ նույն չափանիշներով… սպասելիքները, խնդիրը, միջոցները լրիվ տարբեր են ու դու ենթագիտակցորեն shift ես անում քո մոտեցումը… մարդիկ կան որ էդ shiftճը չեն անում ու իրանց համար պիկասսոի նկարը նկար չի… տենց չի՞… 

նույնն էլ էս դեպքում…

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա… բայց ոչ նույն չափանիշներով… սպասելիքները, խնդիրը, միջոցները լրիվ տարբեր են ու դու ենթագիտակցորեն shift ես անում քո մոտեցումը… մարդիկ կան որ էդ shiftճը չեն անում ու իրանց համար պիկասսոի նկարը նկար չի… տենց չի՞… 
> 
> նույնն էլ էս դեպքում…


ինչի նկա՞ր ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինչի նկա՞ր ա


նկար չի… վիդեո ա, ապեր… էն տակի ձախ անկյունի կնոպկեն որ սեղմես կտեսնես…

----------


## Դավիթ

ՈՒզում եմ ասել Մեֆ ջան, որ լավ մշակված գործը միշտ էլ կնայվի, կամ` կկարդացվի: Օրինակի համար վերցնենք երկու գործ էս մրցույթից` 3 և 9-ը: Երկուսի հեղինակները բավականին ջանք են թափել և մշակել իրենց գործերը: Մեկը դասական պատմվածքային ա, մյուսը` մոնոլոգային էսսե, սակայն երկուսն էլ լավ կարդացվող գործեր են այս մրցույթի շրջանակներում:

----------

Ուլուանա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՈՒզում եմ ասել Մեֆ ջան, որ լավ մշակված գործը միշտ էլ կնայվի, կամ` կկարդացվի: Օրինակի համար վերցնենք երկու գործ էս մրցույթից` 3 և 9-ը: Երկուսի հեղինակները բավականին ջանք են թափել և մշակել իրենց գործերը: Մեկը դասական պատմվածքային ա, մյուսը` մոնոլոգային էսսե, սակայն երկուսն էլ լավ կարդացվող գործեր են այս մրցույթի շրջանակներում:


ապեր, չեմ կարդացել, չգիտեմ… չեմ վիճում ես էդ գործրի շուրջ… հարցը դա չի… հարցն էն ա որ եթե նույն պրիցիպներով եք նայում էս մրցույթին ապա վիդեո պտի չլիներ… ես չգիտեմ թե իրանք ոնց են մշակել իրանց գործը, բայց էքսպերիմենտալ գործերը դժվար ա վերջնական մշակած դարձնելը… կարաս cat in the rain-ը դնես ու ձեր պրինցիպներով կարա առաջին տեղը լինի, բայց էս մրցույթում էդ գործը տեղին չի նայվում… էն քննադատական ստրուկտուրան/մոտեցումը որ մենք որդեգրել ենք կազմակերպելով էքսպերիմենտալ մրցույթ վիդեոյի հիման վրա չի կարա լրիվ ուրիշ ա… 

ես հավատում եմ քո ասածին, բայց մենակ կարամ հավատամ, ուրիշ ոչինչ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շինի «յոթերորդ» հավանելը դարի գաղտնիքն է, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում...


Ես ընդհանրապես Շինարարի ճաշակից գլուխ չեմ հանում, էն իմաստով, որ չեմ կարողանում սամթը բռնել, թե ինչ տիպի գործերն են իրան գրավում, ի վերջո։ Ամեն անգամ որ կարծիք ա արտահայտում որևէ ստեղծագործության մասին, զարմանում եմ  :Jpit: ։ Հենց թվում ա՝ ջոկել եմ սկզբունքը, մեկ էլ հաջորդ անգամ նենց մի բան ա հավանում, որ էն ջոկածս լրիվ հեչ ա անում  :LOL: ։ 

Ի դեպ, մոտավորապես նույնն էլ Արէայի դեպքում ա։

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ես ընդհանրապես Շինարարի ճաշակից գլուխ չեմ հանում, էն իմաստով, որ չեմ կարողանում սամթը բռնել, թե ինչ տիպի գործերն են իրան գրավում, ի վերջո։ Ամեն անգամ որ կարծիք ա արտահայտում որևէ ստեղծագործության մասին, զարմանում եմ ։ Հենց թվում ա՝ ջոկել եմ սկզբունքը, մեկ էլ հաջորդ անգամ նենց մի բան ա հավանում, որ էն ջոկածս լրիվ հեչ ա անում ։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, մոտավորապես նույնն էլ Արէայի դեպքում ա։



Դե երկուսն էլ Մաթևոսյան են սիրում: Ինչպես նկատել եմ, Արէան ավելի հուզմունքային ա գերադասում, Շինն էլ` հայաշունչ: :Smile: 

Կարող ա և սխալվում եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե երկուսն էլ Մաթևոսյան են սիրում: Ինչպես նկատել եմ, Արէան ավելի հուզմունքային ա գերադասում, Շինն էլ` հայաշունչ:
> 
> Կարող ա և սխալվում եմ:


Հա, բայց էդ ասածներդ շատ լայն չափանիշներ են ախր։ Էդքանն իմանալով էլ կարելի ա անընդհատ զարմանալ ու ոչինչ չհասկանալ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> *Տարբերակ 5.
> Ցպահանջ*
> 
> Էս տարբերակն ինձ մի քիչ զայրացրեց, անկեղծ ասած:
> Կարդալիս զգում էի, որ ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան եմ կարդում, բայց էդ զգացումը էդպես էլ զգացում մնաց՝ առանց որևէ կարգին մտքի վերածվելու:
> Այսինքն՝ ի վերջո ինչ էի կարդում, էդպես էլ չհասկացա:
> Բայց կարծում եմ՝ էն դեպքը չէր, որ ավելին կար, ես չտեսա, ուղղակի էդքանն էր, ինչն ինձ համար քիչ էր՝ ամբողջական պատկեր ստանալու համար:
> *Հերոսի զգացողությունների ու կարդացած նամակի բովանդակության միջև անհամապատասխանություն կար: Էդպիսի հուզառատ նամակ ու ի պատասխան՝ վախեր: Միստիկա էր խառնված մեջը, ինչն իմ կարծիքով չէր կպնում ամբողջ պատկերին: Ինչպես նաև պարի մեջ ես էդ միստիկան չեմ զգացել...*





> *5. Ցպահանջ*
> *Շատ էր առեղծվածային։ Ես էլ առեղծվածայնություն չեմ տեսել պարում։* Սկիզբն ու ընթացքը խոստումնալից էին, բայց հանգուցալուծումը՝ հիասթափեցնող։ Նամակները էլի էն ասածս նույն ռիթմով էին՝ պարին համահունչ։ Բայց նամակներից դուրս՝ լրիվ ուրիշ էր՝ պարի հետ կապ չունեցող։ Ինչ–որ ուրիշ բան էի սպասում, որ չեղավ։ Համ էլ նորմալ չհասկացա՝ ինչի մասին էր։ Բայց ընդհանուր լավ էր գրված։ 
> Հեղինակի հետ կապված կոնկրետ կասկած ունեմ։





> * Տարբերակ 5. Ցպահանջ*
> 
> Ստեղ էլ էր պարի անունից գրած, նամակի մասում: Ռիթմը կար, ոնց որ Բյուրն ա ասում: Սիրուն էր: 
> *Արսենի վախերը ու դրանից առաջացած երևույթները փոքր-ինչ չափազանցված էին բայց: Դժվար մեկը նամակ կարդալուց տենց դիվոտեր: Ինչքան ուզում ա ազդեր վրան տեքստը:*
> Բայց չպետք ա ճղեր նամակը: Ափսոս էր:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:


Ժողովուրդ սխալ կողմից եք մոտենում: Վախերն ու տագնապները նամակից չեն ծնվում, էդ նամակն ա վախից ու տագնապներից ծնվել:

Ո՞րտեղից էր նամակը հայտնվել դարակում, ո՞վ էր նամակի հեղինակը, աղջի՞կը: Չէ իհարկե: Էդ աղջիկը կարող ա արդեն էլ էս տղային չի էլ հիշում, կամ կարող ա էլ չկա: Կարող ա չի էլ եղել: 

Սա մի քանի օր առաջ տղան էր գրել, գրել էր էս բոլոր տագնապների, սպասման, կարոտի ազդեցության տակ, ու հիմա կարդալուց էդ ապրումները նամակի ազդեցության տակ չեն ծնվում, դրանք կային, ու նամակն էլ դրանց հետևանքն էր, ոչ թե նամակի արդյունքում դրանք ծնվեցին:

Էս պատմվածքը անցյալում կատարված, մեզ համար անհայտ գործողությունների շարունակություն ա, սա հասկանալու համար էդ անցյալը պիտի ստեղծես քո համար, պիտի հասկանաս թե էդ տղան ինչի էր սկսել ինքն իրեն նամակներ գրել, ու ինչի էր աղջիկը տենց լավը ու տենց մենակ էդ նամակներում:

Պարը նամակի իլյուստրացիան էր: Չկա մեկ այլ պատմվածք, որտեղ սրա գոնե կեսի կեսի չափով ավելի գեղեցիկ ու ավելի ճշգրիտ ներկայացված լինի պարը: Հլը վիդեոն միացրեք ու ընթացքում կարդացեք նամակը, ախր էդ պարը հենց սրա հիման վրա ա բեմադրված: Նամակի աղջիկը չի՞ պարողը: Իհարկե ինքն ա:

----------

Alphaone (19.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Sambitbaba (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ընդհանրապես Շինարարի ճաշակից գլուխ չեմ հանում, էն իմաստով, որ չեմ կարողանում սամթը բռնել, թե ինչ տիպի գործերն են իրան գրավում, ի վերջո։ Ամեն անգամ որ կարծիք ա արտահայտում որևէ ստեղծագործության մասին, զարմանում եմ ։ Հենց թվում ա՝ ջոկել եմ սկզբունքը, մեկ էլ հաջորդ անգամ նենց մի բան ա հավանում, որ էն ջոկածս լրիվ հեչ ա անում ։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, մոտավորապես նույնն էլ Արէայի դեպքում ա։


Շինի մասին նկատել եմ, որ իրան սովորաբար իմ գործն ա դուր գալիս` անկախ նրանից ջոկել ա, որ ես եմ, թե չէ: Դրա համար որ յոթը դուրն էկավ, սիրտս վատացավ: Մտածեցի` չլնի՞ ես եմ գրել  :LOL: 

Իսկ Արէայի մասին չեմ էլ ասում: Նրա գրական ճաշակը նոր չի, որ կասկածելի ա ինձ համար  :LOL:

----------

Արէա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> *Լիզայի ձայնը:* Հետաքրքիր էր ընթերցվում, հեշտությամբ առաջ էր գնում, երկար պատմվածք էր, բայց շատ թեթեւ ու հեշտ կարդացվող: Բայց ես պատմվածքում չտեսա թաքնված իմաստը, ի՞նչ էր սովորեցնում, ի՞նչ էր ուզում ասել այս պատմվածքը: Այն պարզապես հետաքրքիր էր ու հավես
> 
> *Խորհրդավորություն*... Պատմվածծքն ամենավերջինն էր ու տեղ-տեղ անուշադրության սխալներ էին նկատվում: Երեւաց, որ հեղինակը վերջին պահերին էր հիմնականում գրել ու այսպես ասած... գլխառադ արել: Բայց հետաքրքիր պատմություն էր: Ճիշտ է, որոշակի մշակման, հղկման կարիք ուներ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վատը չէր: Մի կողմից հոր քայլը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես դաժանություն, մի կողմից էլ որպես դաստիարակելու, վարժեցնոլու ձեւ: Ինչեւէ, սա էլ անցանք:


Առավոտային, թարմ ուղեղս ու մինչ պատմվածքների տեղադրելը եղած քննարկումներն ինձ հուշում են, որ *Լիզա-*ն գրել է *Dayana*-ն, իսկ վերջինը քիչ մը շտապելով գրել է *Բյուրը:*

----------


## Այբ

> Շարունակեմ:
> 
> *Տարբերակ 7. Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր*
> 
> "Անծանոթ տուն" մրցույթում էլ գրեթե իդենտիկ տարբերակ կար չէ՞: Հերոսուհին էլ էլի Աննա: 
> Եթե հեղինակը կարդացել ա նախորդ մրցույթի տարբերակները ու մեկ ա, սա ներկայացրել ա, մենակ մի բան կասեմ... լավ էլի...
> Ո՞նց կարելի ա Անծանոթ տան ու էս մրցույթի համար նույն բանն ուղարկել: Ձեռ ե՞ք առնում, ժողովուրդ:
> Նույնիսկ ավելորդ եմ համարում գրել, որ ստեղ սկի ուզունդարա չկար:
> 
> ...


Չգիտեմ, թե ով է «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը, բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ՝ «Ո՞վ է նա» պատմվածքի հեղինակը էնքան հիմար չէր լինի, որ նույն մոտիվներով պատմվածք ուղարկեր: Իսկ «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը շատ վատ բան է արել, եթե, թեկուզ ոչ հաջողված, իր պատմվածքը գրելով ուրիշի գրածի հիման վրա:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Չգիտեմ, թե ով է «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը, բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ՝ «Ո՞վ է նա» պատմվածքի հեղինակը էնքան հիմար չէր լինի, որ նույն մոտիվներով պատմվածք ուղարկեր: Իսկ «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը շատ վատ բան է արել, եթե, թեկուզ ոչ հաջողված, իր պատմվածքը գրելով ուրիշի գրածի հիման վրա:



Այբ ջան, ճիշտն ասած, այդքան էլ դժվար չի ինքնուրույն գործ գրել էդ թեմայով :  Համատարած էպիդեմիա ա:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Այբ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինի «յոթերորդ» հավանելը դարի գաղտնիքն է, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում...


Անահիտ ջան, Այվի ջան, Գալաթեա ջան, Բյուր ջան, ես Արեայի պես չեմ կարող մի նախադասություն բերել ու ասել՝ հլա տեսեք, թե էս ինչ ա գրել, որովհետև բնականաբար տարբերակներից ոչ մեկով էլ չեմ էրվել-տարվել: Պատկերացրեք, Վեցերորդ տարբերակն էի կարդում, հավանում ու իմ մեջ նեղվում, թե մի տեսակ թարգմանական գրականության լեզու ա, ոնց որ հեչ հայերեն չլինի, մեկ էլ յոթերորդը կրդացի՝ ախչիով, բանով, մաքուր հայերեն, գուցե ուղղակի էդ տարբերակը ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում հայտնվեց, չեմ կարող ասել: Գուցե իրոք ամենավատն ա, գուցե հենց ես եմ ճիշտ, շատ լավն ա, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ, ու քվեարկեցի: Եթե մի գործի ձայն տայի, Վեցերորդ տարբերակն էի ընտրելու, բայց կարայի շատ գործերի ձայն տալ, երեք տարբերակ ընտրեցի: Էս վերջ ի վերջո գրականության մրցույթ ա, մենք չենք կարող միասնական չափանիշներ ունենալ: Նույն գործը եթե առաջին անգամ երեկ կարդայի, չհավանեի,էսօր կարդում եմ հիանում եմ, որովհետև օրինակ ձյուն ա եկել, սարերը ձնել ա մեզ մոտ: Գրականություն հավանելը էնքան տարբեր գործոններից կարա կախված լինի, որ դժվար ա իհարկե տրամաբանություն փնտրել:

Հ. Գ. Խելքի գալու տարբերակը բացառվում ա, գիտե՞ք`տանն ինչքան են ասում, անհուսալի դեպք ա:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Այբ ջան, ճիշտն ասած, այդքան էլ դժվար չի ինքնուրույն գործ գրել էդ թեմայով :  Համատարած էպիդեմիա ա:


Ճիշտ ես, դրա համար  եմ ախր ասում: Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ էդ երկու գործերը նույն մարդը չի գրել: Չգիտեմ ով է«Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը, բայց համոզված  եմ, որ նախորդ մրցույթի հեղինակը չի:

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առավոտային, թարմ ուղեղս ու մինչ պատմվածքների տեղադրելը եղած քննարկումներն ինձ հուշում են, որ *Լիզա-*ն գրել է *Dayana*-ն, իսկ վերջինը քիչ մը շտապելով գրել է *Բյուրը:*


Լավ էլի  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Լավ էլի


Լավ կլնի Բյուր ջան :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

*Ներսում* եւ* Վախեր:* Իրար հաջորդող երկու ստեղծագործություններում նմանություն կա: Երկրորդն իհարկե ավելի լավն էր, ավելի լավ էր նկարագրված, հետաքրքիր պատկերներ էին: Վերջին խոսքերից հասկացվեց, որ աղջիկը մի քանի հոգու է սիրել ու վերջում նոր գտել է իրական սիրուն: :Hands Up:  Ես էլ մինչ էդ կարդում էի ու մի տեղ կանգնած մտածում եմ, «ախր ո՞նց էդպես եղավ, նախորդ պարբերության վերջում, ասել էր, «էլ երբեք քեզ չտեսա» :LOL:  

Իսկ առաջինը սկզբից հասարակ պատմվածքի տպավորություն թողեց: Էլի հեշտությամբ կարդացվող, էլի ո՛չ անհաջող, հետաքրքիր պատմվածք: :Wink: 


Ինչ վերաբերվում է պարին, ես հազվադեպ եմ պատմվածքներն ընթերցելուց վիդեոն հիշում: Հիշում եմ ոտնաձայների ժամանակ ու պարերի ժամանակ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, պատմվաքն առանձին եմ պատկերացնում, պարն առանձին: Նույնիսկ մոռանում եմ, թե ինչի՞ց ոգեշնչված են ստեղծվել պատմվածքները: Ասածս իհարկե չէր նշանակում, որ պատմվածքները նման չեն պարին, ուղղակի ես եմ պատմվածքը տեսնելուց հիմքի մասին մոռանում: :Sulel:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեցի՝ ասեմ: Էս մրցույթն ինձ մի այլ կարգի ա դզում  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ուրեմն առաջինը... :Think:  Պարն էդքան էլ չտեսա. ու հետո մի բան, 35 տարեկանը  հազիվ թե էդ տեսակ երազներ տեսնի, հետո քաղցկեղի մասը հեչ հաջող չէր, որովհետև էդ հիվանդությունը պատմվածքի մեջ մտցնելը արդեն մոդայից դուրս ա: Ու ոչ տխուր էր, ոչ էլ դաժան, համենայն դեպս ինձ մոտ ոչ մի զգացողություն չարթնացրեց: Ու չեմ քվեարկելու:

----------

Smokie (18.03.2013), Այբ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Երկրորդն ավելի լավն էր: Բայց առաջինի պես ուղիղ իմաստով էր գրված: Վերնագիրն էլ էր հաջող: Դե պարի հետ համապատասխան էր, որովհետև ոնց որ արդեն ասեցի՝ ուղիղ իմաստով էր գրված: Էս մեկին էլ չեմ քվեարկելու: Չնայած տեսնեմ մյուսներն ինչ են:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ սխալ կողմից եք մոտենում: Վախերն ու տագնապները նամակից չեն ծնվում, էդ նամակն ա վախից ու տագնապներից ծնվել:
> 
> Ո՞րտեղից էր նամակը հայտնվել դարակում, ո՞վ էր նամակի հեղինակը, աղջի՞կը: Չէ իհարկե: Էդ աղջիկը կարող ա արդեն էլ էս տղային չի էլ հիշում, կամ կարող ա էլ չկա: Կարող ա չի էլ եղել: 
> 
> Սա մի քանի օր առաջ տղան էր գրել, գրել էր էս բոլոր տագնապների, սպասման, կարոտի ազդեցության տակ, ու հիմա կարդալուց էդ ապրումները նամակի ազդեցության տակ չեն ծնվում, դրանք կային, ու նամակն էլ դրանց հետևանքն էր, ոչ թե նամակի արդյունքում դրանք ծնվեցին:
> 
> Էս պատմվածքը անցյալում կատարված, մեզ համար անհայտ գործողությունների շարունակություն ա, սա հասկանալու համար էդ անցյալը պիտի ստեղծես քո համար, պիտի հասկանաս թե էդ տղան ինչի էր սկսել ինքն իրեն նամակներ գրել, ու ինչի էր աղջիկը տենց լավը ու տենց մենակ էդ նամակներում:
> 
> Պարը նամակի իլյուստրացիան էր: Չկա մեկ այլ պատմվածք, որտեղ սրա գոնե կեսի կեսի չափով ավելի գեղեցիկ ու ավելի ճշգրիտ ներկայացված լինի պարը: Հլը վիդեոն միացրեք ու ընթացքում կարդացեք նամակը, ախր էդ պարը հենց սրա հիման վրա ա բեմադրված: Նամակի աղջիկը չի՞ պարողը: Իհարկե ինքն ա:


Արէա, բայց դու դեմք ես  :Smile: 
Ինչ հետաքրքիր twist ես առաջարկել էս տարբերակի համար:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

3. Էն երկուսից ամենալավն էր ու պարին համապատասխան:

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ապրի չորրորդի գրողը: Շաատ լավն էր: Ու համապատասխան: Սիրային չէր՝ մի հատ մեեեեծ պլյուս: Քվեարկելու եմ:

----------


## Վոլտերա

5. Ինչ լավն էր :Love:  հավես զգացողություններ արթնացրեց: Հաստատ քվեարկելու եմ

----------

Արէա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

6. Շաաատ սիրուն էին պատկերները: Բայց պարը չտեսա:

----------


## Վոլտերա

7. դժվար ապրուստ

----------


## Վոլտերա

8. Էս մեկը ամենաշատն էր համապատասխանում պարին: Շարադրանքը լավն էր, սյուժեն սովորական ստանդարտ: Երևի չքվեարկեմ:

----------


## Dayana

> Շինի մասին նկատել եմ, որ իրան սովորաբար իմ գործն ա դուր գալիս` անկախ նրանից ջոկել ա, որ ես եմ, թե չէ: Դրա համար որ յոթը դուրն էկավ, սիրտս վատացավ: Մտածեցի` չլնի՞ ես եմ գրել 
> 
> Իսկ Արէայի մասին չեմ էլ ասում: Նրա գրական ճաշակը նոր չի, որ կասկածելի ա ինձ համար


Ժող, կներեք, իսկ Արէա-ն ռեալ մարդ ա՞, ինչ-որ մեկն իրան տեսել ա՞։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ ինքը երկրորդ նիկ ա ու խառնակչություն ա անում  :Scare:

----------

Արէա (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, կներեք, իսկ Արէա-ն ռեալ մարդ ա՞, ինչ-որ մեկն իրան տեսել ա՞։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ ինքը երկրորդ նիկ ա ու խառնակչություն ա անում


Դայ, դու վաբշե դեմք ես  :LOL:  հա, Շինը տեսել ա:

Բայց մի րոպե... էս մրցույթում եթե Շինն ու Արէան են ալաբուլա, չի բացառվում, որ Արէան հենց Շինի երկրորդ նիքն ա  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.03.2013), Արէա (18.03.2013), Շինարար (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անահիտ ջան, Այվի ջան, Գալաթեա ջան, Բյուր ջան, ես Արեայի պես չեմ կարող մի նախադասություն բերել ու ասել՝ հլա տեսեք, թե էս ինչ ա գրել, որովհետև բնականաբար տարբերակներից ոչ մեկով էլ չեմ էրվել-տարվել: Պատկերացրեք, Վեցերորդ տարբերակն էի կարդում, հավանում ու իմ մեջ նեղվում, թե մի տեսակ թարգմանական գրականության լեզու ա, ոնց որ հեչ հայերեն չլինի, մեկ էլ յոթերորդը կրդացի՝ ախչիով, բանով, մաքուր հայերեն, գուցե ուղղակի էդ տարբերակը ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում հայտնվեց, չեմ կարող ասել: Գուցե իրոք ամենավատն ա, գուցե հենց ես եմ ճիշտ, շատ լավն ա, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ, ու քվեարկեցի: Եթե մի գործի ձայն տայի, Վեցերորդ տարբերակն էի ընտրելու, բայց կարայի շատ գործերի ձայն տալ, երեք տարբերակ ընտրեցի: Էս վերջ ի վերջո գրականության մրցույթ ա, մենք չենք կարող միասնական չափանիշներ ունենալ: Նույն գործը եթե առաջին անգամ երեկ կարդայի, չհավանեի,էսօր կարդում եմ հիանում եմ, որովհետև օրինակ ձյուն ա եկել, սարերը ձնել ա մեզ մոտ: Գրականություն հավանելը էնքան տարբեր գործոններից կարա կախված լինի, որ դժվար ա իհարկե տրամաբանություն փնտրել:
> 
> Հ. Գ. Խելքի գալու տարբերակը բացառվում ա, գիտե՞ք`տանն ինչքան են ասում, անհուսալի դեպք ա:


Լավ, ես հասկացա. դու ուղղակի պահի տակ ունեցած տրամադրության և այլ՝ զուտ տվյալ պահի հետ կապված հանգամանքների ազդեցությամբ ես առաջնորդվում, փաստորեն  :Jpit: ։ Կոնկրետ չափանիշներ չկան։ Տենց հասկացա էս գրածիցդ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Շինարար (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վայ էս ինչ երկար ա 9-ը :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ սխալ կողմից եք մոտենում: Վախերն ու տագնապները նամակից չեն ծնվում, էդ նամակն ա վախից ու տագնապներից ծնվել:
> 
> Ո՞րտեղից էր նամակը հայտնվել դարակում, ո՞վ էր նամակի հեղինակը, աղջի՞կը: Չէ իհարկե: Էդ աղջիկը կարող ա արդեն էլ էս տղային չի էլ հիշում, կամ կարող ա էլ չկա: Կարող ա չի էլ եղել: 
> 
> Սա մի քանի օր առաջ տղան էր գրել, գրել էր էս բոլոր տագնապների, սպասման, կարոտի ազդեցության տակ, ու հիմա կարդալուց էդ ապրումները նամակի ազդեցության տակ չեն ծնվում, դրանք կային, ու նամակն էլ դրանց հետևանքն էր, ոչ թե նամակի արդյունքում դրանք ծնվեցին:
> 
> Էս պատմվածքը անցյալում կատարված, մեզ համար անհայտ գործողությունների շարունակություն ա, սա հասկանալու համար էդ անցյալը պիտի ստեղծես քո համար, պիտի հասկանաս թե էդ տղան ինչի էր սկսել ինքն իրեն նամակներ գրել, ու ինչի էր աղջիկը տենց լավը ու տենց մենակ էդ նամակներում:
> 
> Պարը նամակի իլյուստրացիան էր: Չկա մեկ այլ պատմվածք, որտեղ սրա գոնե կեսի կեսի չափով ավելի գեղեցիկ ու ավելի ճշգրիտ ներկայացված լինի պարը: Հլը վիդեոն միացրեք ու ընթացքում կարդացեք նամակը, ախր էդ պարը հենց սրա հիման վրա ա բեմադրված: Նամակի աղջիկը չի՞ պարողը: Իհարկե ինքն ա:


Լսի, բայց դու ո՞նց ես կարողանում տենց իմաստներ տեսնել, չեմ հասկանում  :LOL: ։ Ախր որտեղի՞ց, ինչի՞ հիման վրա։ Ախր պատմվածքն ինքը նման նախապատմություն ու իմաստներ չի առաջարկում, իմ կարծիքով։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ հեղինակը հիմա ունքերը բարձրացրած կարդում ա քո էս գրածները, ու իր գրածը սեփական աչքում ավելի ա բարձրանում՝ բացահայտված նորանոր իմաստների շնորհիվ։ Եթե, իհարկե, դու չես հեղինակը  :LOL: ։
Դեմք ես բայց  :Smile: ։

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Արէա (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վերջին երկուսն էլ վաղը

----------


## Ուլուանա

Է՜, Մարի, ես էլ հա սպասում եմ, որ հեսա մի հոգի էլ կքվեարկի, կտեսնենք, դու մի ասա՝ մնաց վաղը  :Beee: ։ Փաստորեն, ինչքան կարճ են լինում պատմվածքները, էնքան դանդաղ ա գնում քվեարկությունը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Է՜, Մարի, ես էլ հա սպասում եմ, որ հեսա մի հոգի էլ կքվեարկի, կտեսնենք, դու մի ասա՝ մնաց վաղը ։ Փաստորեն, ինչքան կարճ են լինում պատմվածքները, էնքան դանդաղ ա գնում քվեարկությունը։


Ես չասեցի վաղն եմ քվեարկելու, ասեցի վերջն երկուսը վաղը կկարդամ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չասեցի վաղն եմ քվեարկելու, ասեցի վերջն երկուսը վաղը կկարդամ


խելառ ջան  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (19.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> խելառ ջան


Ի դու ես  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դայ, դու վաբշե դեմք ես  հա, Շինը տեսել ա:
> 
> Բայց մի րոպե... էս մրցույթում եթե Շինն ու Արէան են ալաբուլա, չի բացառվում, որ Արէան հենց Շինի երկրորդ նիքն ա



Ես Շինին եմ գումար ուղարկե՞լ: :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Արէա (18.03.2013), Շինարար (18.03.2013), Ուլուանա (18.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես Շինին եմ գումար ուղարկե՞լ:


եսի՞մ, դու կիմանաս  :LOL:  անուն-ազգանուն տվե՞լ ա քեզ  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես չասեցի վաղն եմ քվեարկելու, ասեցի վերջն երկուսը վաղը կկարդամ


Այսինքն՝ կարող ա էդ երկուսը դեռ չկարդացած քվեարկե՞ս  :LOL: ։ Ես խիստ դեմ եմ, գոնե իններորդը պիտի կարդաս  :Angry2: ։ Չնայած տասներորդն էլ քեզ կարող ա դուր գա, առեղծվածայինոտ ա  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Դավիթ

> եսի՞մ, դու կիմանաս  անուն-ազգանուն տվե՞լ ա քեզ



Կատակ եմ անում, ես Արէաի հետ ընկեր եմ ֆեյսում: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կատակ եմ անում, ես Արէաի հետ ընկեր եմ ֆեյսում:


Հետո՞, անունը Տ-ով ա, ազգանունը Մ-ո՞վ  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կատակ եմ անում, ես Արէաի հետ ընկեր եմ ֆեյսում:


Շատերս ենք ընկեր, բայց դա չի փրկում նրան երկրորդ նիք լինելուց  :LOL: ։ Կարող ա ամեն տեղ Շինը տենց նիք ա պահում  :LOL: ։
Լավ, եթե լուրջ, ապա ես կասկած չունեմ, որ Արէան առանձին մարդ ա, բայց էս խոսակցությունները բացել են  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (19.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Այսինքն՝ կարող ա էդ երկուսը դեռ չկարդացած քվեարկե՞ս ։ Ես խիստ դեմ եմ, գոնե իններորդը պիտի կարդաս ։ Չնայած տասներորդն էլ քեզ կարող ա դուր գա, առեղծվածայինոտ ա ։


Չկռահեցիր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատերս ենք ընկեր, բայց դա չի փրկում նրան երկրորդ նիք լինելուց ։ Կարող ա ամեն տեղ Շինը տենց նիք ա պահում ։
> Լավ, եթե լուրջ, ապա ես կասկած չունեմ, որ Արէան առանձին մարդ ա, բայց էս խոսակցությունները բացել են ։


հա, ես էլ կասկած չունեմ, որ առանձին մարդ ա: ավելին` շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ինձ էլ ա ընկեր ֆբ-ում  :Jpit:  բայց դե դզում ա մարդկանց մասին մութ բաներ մտածելը  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (19.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չկռահեցիր


Բա՞։ Վաղը չէ մյուս օ՞րը։ Թե՞ ընդհանրապես վերջին օրը  :Angry2: ։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Բա՞։ Վաղը չէ մյուս օ՞րը։ Թե՞ ընդհանրապես վերջին օրը ։


 :Jpit:  Մի ջղայնացի մենակ

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հետո՞, անունը Տ-ով ա, ազգանունը Մ-ո՞վ



Անունը Մ-ով, ազգանունը Ս-ով: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ջղայնացի մենակ


 :LOL:  դու ո՞ր մեկի հեղինակն ես




> Անունը Մ-ով, ազգանունը Ս-ով:


ահ, դե արի ու հազար յոթ հարյուրի մեջ Մ Ս գտի  :LOL:

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

[QUOTE=StrangeLittleGirl;2394304] :LOL:  դու ո՞ր մեկի հեղինակն ես
 :Tongue:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Բռնեմ ներսումը նորից կարդամ, աչքիս լավ չեմ հասկացել: :Think:

----------


## Արէա

> Շինը տեսել ա:


Հնարավոր չի:

----------


## ivy

> Ասեցի՝ ասեմ: Էս մրցույթն ինձ մի այլ կարգի ա դզում


Իսկ ինձ չէ... Որ արդեն սկսել եմ ինձ ակնհայտորեն դուր չեկած տարբերակների համար քվեարկել, էնքան որ հոգիս հանգիստ լինի, ուրեմն բանս արդեն բուրդ ա:
Լուրջ, երեկվանից դրա մասին եմ մտածում: Ու սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ էսօր էլ լիներ, էլի նույն ձև էի քվեարկելու: Որովհետև չեմ ուզում տպավորություն թողնել, որ հատուկ «դեմ» եմ խաղում: Ինձ ուղղակի իսկականից դուր չէր եկել...
Շատ դժվար իրավիճակ ա, երբ մարդ ինքն էլ մասնակից ա. ինչ էլ անես, կարող ա անազնիվ վերաբերմունք թվալ: Ես դրանից շատ վատ եմ լինում: Դրա համար արդեն սկսել եմ սենց աննորմալ քվեարկություններ անել: 
Ինչ-որ շատ խորացա ես էս մրցույթների մեջ... Ու ինչ-որ տեղ կորցրեցի զվարճանքի գործոնը:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ցպահանջը Quyr Qery-նա գրել

----------


## Վոլտերա

Լիզայի ձայները՝ Բյուրը

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ալֆը գրել ա կամ Վերապրումը, կամ էլ ժպտացող տանիքները

----------


## Արէա

> ահ, դե արի ու հազար յոթ հարյուրի մեջ Մ Ս գտի


Պետք չի ինձ գտնել, էն էլ հազար յոթ հարյուրի մեջից:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր - Շինարար

----------


## Վոլտերա

Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց - Չուկն ա գրել :LOL:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր - Շինարար


Էս հայհոյեցի՞ր: :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էս հայհոյեցի՞ր:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր - Շինարար


Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ: Եթե գոնե մի փոքր-ինչ երկար գրառում ինձնից կարդացած լինեիր, չէր ենթադրի: Եթե զուտ, որ դրական եմ արտահայտվում, դրանով ես ենթադրում, դա շատ խիստ վիրավորանք ա, Դավիթը ճիշտ նկատեց:  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ, ես հասկացա. դու ուղղակի պահի տակ ունեցած տրամադրության և այլ՝ զուտ տվյալ պահի հետ կապված հանգամանքների ազդեցությամբ ես առաջնորդվում, փաստորեն ։ Կոնկրետ չափանիշներ չկան։ Տենց հասկացա էս գրածիցդ։


Անահիտ ջան, ախր համոզված եմ, ոչ ոքդ էլ գիտական չափանիշներով չեք առաջնորդվում, բոլորիդ մոտ էլ կան էս կամ էն չափով էդ գործոնները: Կոնկրետ ինձ երբեք կենցաղայինը ստեղծագործություններում չի վանում, իմ կյանքում կենցաղայինը շատ ա, ես առանձնապես վեր չեմ էդ ամենից ու նման ստեղծագործությունները ինձ հետաքրքիր են, իրականությունից վերացարկված բաներ էլ եմ սիրում, շատ, բայց իրականությունն էլ եմ սիրում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հնարավոր չի:


Ես երազում նրան տեսա,
Դուք էլ փնտրեք ձեր երազում: (ց)  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չգիտեմ, թե ով է «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը, բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ՝ «Ո՞վ է նա» պատմվածքի հեղինակը էնքան հիմար չէր լինի, որ նույն մոտիվներով պատմվածք ուղարկեր: Իսկ «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը շատ վատ բան է արել, եթե, թեկուզ ոչ հաջողված, իր պատմվածքը գրելով ուրիշի գրածի հիման վրա:


Էն մի Աննայի հեղինակը դու ե՞ս, ջանա  :Smile: 
Արփինե՞, ճիշտ ե՞մ հիշում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

1,2,3 կարդացել եմ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շարունակեմ  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 8. Զրոն
*
Էստեղ էլ էր պարը տառացիորեն ներկայացված: Ու էդ նույն պատճառով ես էլի չտեսա մեջը: 
Պատմությունն էլ շատ անհավանական էր: Տենց սեր չի լինում, հեղինակ ջան: Նույնիսկ ամենաուժեղ զգացմունքը ժամանակի հետ մարում է, երբ նա, ում սիրում ես, կողքիդ չի: Որ մնաց՝ պուճուր ժամանակվա սիրահարվածությունը հասնի մինչև օր ծերություն: Չկա տենց բան: Էդ ծերանալու նկարագրության պատճառով պարը կորավ գործի միջից: Որովհետև պարի մեջ ծերացում չկար: Ջահել էր մնում:

Բայց ընդհանուր շատ վատը չէր... 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Այբ (19.03.2013), Արէա (19.03.2013), Ուլուանա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

մոռացա… 4-ն ու 5-ն էլ եմ կարդացել…

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տենաս գրելն ա ավելի բարդ թե կարդալը

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 1,2,3 կարդացել եմ…





> մոռացա… 4-ն ու 5-ն էլ եմ կարդացել…


Դե առաջինից սկսի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե առաջինից սկսի:


հավես չկա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հավես չկա…


Գտի  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գտի


հենց գտա, կգրեմ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ ինձ չէ... Որ արդեն սկսել եմ ինձ ակնհայտորեն դուր չեկած տարբերակների համար քվեարկել, էնքան որ հոգիս հանգիստ լինի, ուրեմն բանս արդեն բուրդ ա:
> Լուրջ, երեկվանից դրա մասին եմ մտածում: Ու սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ էսօր էլ լիներ, էլի նույն ձև էի քվեարկելու: Որովհետև չեմ ուզում տպավորություն թողնել, որ հատուկ «դեմ» եմ խաղում: Ինձ ուղղակի իսկականից դուր չէր եկել...
> Շատ դժվար իրավիճակ ա, երբ մարդ ինքն էլ մասնակից ա. ինչ էլ անես, կարող ա անազնիվ վերաբերմունք թվալ: Ես դրանից շատ վատ եմ լինում: Դրա համար արդեն սկսել եմ սենց աննորմալ քվեարկություններ անել: 
> Ինչ-որ շատ խորացա ես էս մրցույթների մեջ... Ու ինչ-որ տեղ կորցրեցի զվարճանքի գործոնը:


Այվ, իսկականից շատ ես խորացել ինչ-որ... քեզնից չի:
Ցանկացած դեպքում պետք ա քվեարկել դուր եկած տարբերակ(ներ)ի համար, ոչ թե բռջով ձեն տալ բոլորին, որ չնեղացնես մրցակիցներիդ... 
Հարյուր տարի ա անում ենք էս մրցույթները, կարծում եմ էդ իրարից նեղանալու պահը վաղուց վերացած պետք ա լիներ:

Ես օրինակ էս անգամ դիտմամբ վայրկյան անգամ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, թե որը ումը կլինի, դե բացի էն մի հատից, որի հեղինակին կողքս դրած ֆիստաշկայի ամանն էլ կճանաչեր  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), ivy (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (19.03.2013), Արէա (19.03.2013), Շինարար (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

փոխանակ խորանաք ով որն ա գրել, փորձեք գործը կարդալ վիդեոյի հետ… իսկ ավելի ճիշտ բալլետի գգործը ավելի ուշադիր նայել ու տեսնել… իմ կարդացած գործերի միջից առայժմ ցպահանջը մոտենում ա, որոշ չափով… 

էսի պրոյեկտ ա ոչ թե լավ պատմվածքի մրցույթ… սա իմ տեսանկյունն ա… կարաս շատ լավ պատմվածք գրես, բայց լավ պրոյեկտ չլինի… կոնկրետ խնդիր կա… ժամանակ որ եղավ մի հատ պատմություն կպատմեմ ինձ հետ եղած… հենց սենց բանի մասին ա…

----------

Արէա (19.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> փոխանակ խորանաք ով որն ա գրել, փորձեք գործը կարդալ վիդեոյի հետ… իսկ ավելի ճիշտ բալլետի գգործը ավելի ուշադիր նայել ու տեսնել… իմ կարդացած գործերի միջից առայժմ ցպահանջը մոտենում ա, որոշ չափով… 
> 
> էսի պրոյեկտ ա ոչ թե լավ պատմվածքի մրցույթ… սա իմ տեսանկյունն ա… կարաս շատ լավ պատմվածք գրես, բայց լավ պրոյեկտ չլինի… կոնկրետ խնդիր կա… ժամանակ որ եղավ մի հատ պատմություն կպատմեմ ինձ հետ եղած… հենց սենց բանի մասին ա…


Վեցը կարդա: Տանիքները: 
Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա էդ մեկի մասին ինչ կարծիք կունենաս:

----------


## ivy

> փոխանակ խորանաք ով որն ա գրել, փորձեք գործը կարդալ վիդեոյի հետ… իսկ ավելի ճիշտ բալլետի գգործը ավելի ուշադիր նայել ու տեսնել… իմ կարդացած գործերի միջից առայժմ ցպահանջը մոտենում ա, որոշ չափով… 
> 
> էսի պրոյեկտ ա ոչ թե լավ պատմվածքի մրցույթ… սա իմ տեսանկյունն ա… կարաս շատ լավ պատմվածք գրես, բայց լավ պրոյեկտ չլինի… կոնկրետ խնդիր կա… ժամանակ որ եղավ մի հատ պատմություն կպատմեմ ինձ հետ եղած… հենց սենց բանի մասին ա…


Մեֆ ջան, ինչի ա քեզ թվում, թե էդ պարն ու խնդիրը մենակ դու ես տեսնում, կամ դու ես ռեժիսորը, մենակ դու ես հասկացել ամեն ինչ:
Ես էլ չեմ տեսնում էդ խնդրի կատարումը քո ասած տարբերակի մեջ, համենայնդեպս հաստատ ոչ ավել, քան քո կարդացած նախորդներում: 
Ամեն մարդ իր ընկալումն ունի, տենց կատեգորիկ մի խոսիր:
Իսկ հեղինակների հարցով ես որ չեմ խորանում, բայց էսքան տարվա մեջ բոլորի ձեռագիրն էլ անգիր գիտեմ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ու հա, սա պրոյեկտ ա, որի վերջնական նպատակը միևնույն ա պատմվածք ստեղծելն ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013), Ուլուանա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու հա, սա պրոյեկտ ա, որի վերջնական նպատակը միևնույն ա պատմվածք ստեղծելն ա:


not necessarily… ես ճարտարապետական շատ առաջադրանքներ եմ տալիս, բայց պարտադիր չի որ դրանք վերջում կառույց լինեն…

----------


## ivy

> not necessarily… ես ճարտարապետական շատ առաջադրանքներ եմ տալիս, բայց պարտադիր չի որ դրանք վերջում կառույց լինեն…


Եթե գտնում ես, որ շատ տեղին համեմատություն էր, թող էդպես էլ լինի...

----------

Ուլուանա (18.03.2013), Վոլտերա (19.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ինչի ա քեզ թվում, թե էդ պարն ու խնդիրը *մենակ դու ես տեսնում*, կամ դու ես ռեժիսորը, մենակ դու ես հասկացել ամեն ինչ:
> Ես էլ չեմ տեսնում էդ խնդրի կատարումը քո ասած տարբերակի մեջ, համենայնդեպս հաստատ ոչ ավել, քան քո կարդացած նախորդներում: 
> Ամեն մարդ իր ընկալումն ունի, տենց կատեգորիկ մի խոսիր:
> Իսկ հեղինակների հարցով ես որ չեմ խորանում, բայց էսքան տարվա մեջ բոլորի ձեռագիրն էլ անգիր գիտեմ:


ես չեմ պնդում որ մենակ ես եմ տեսնում, կամ իմ տեսածն ա ճիշտը… խնդիրն էլ հենց էն ա որ ամեն մարդ յուրովի տեսնի… բայց նայած ինչ ես տեսնում… կարա յուրովի ընկալվի, բայց չի նշանակում որ եթե պարը միանշանակ արտահայտեցիր կամ մտցրիր տեքստի մեջ, նշանակում ա խնդիրը լուծել ես… 

ես դեռ ոչ մի գործի համար վատ բգան չեմ ասել, անգամ 123-ը դրանք համարձակ փորձեր են… իմ համար հետաքրքիր թե մարդիկ ինչ են տեսնում երբ նայում են իրենց համար անծանոթ մի բանի… ինչն են ուսումնասիրում ու ինչ են տեսնում… սա շատ կարևոր ասպեկտ ա… նաև ոնց եդ դար գրի առնում, ուր ա տանում իրանց էդ աղբյուրը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե գտնում ես, որ շատ տեղին համեմատություն էր, թող էդպես էլ լինի...


գտնեւմ եմ որ շատ տեղին ա ու եթե ուզես կարող եմ օրինակներ էլ բերել… նկարներով ու բացատրել միտքս…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անահիտ ջան, ախր համոզված եմ, ոչ ոքդ էլ գիտական չափանիշներով չեք առաջնորդվում, բոլորիդ մոտ էլ կան էս կամ էն չափով էդ գործոնները: Կոնկրետ ինձ երբեք կենցաղայինը ստեղծագործություններում չի վանում, իմ կյանքում կենցաղայինը շատ ա, ես առանձնապես վեր չեմ էդ ամենից ու նման ստեղծագործությունները ինձ հետաքրքիր են, իրականությունից վերացարկված բաներ էլ եմ սիրում, շատ, բայց իրականությունն էլ եմ սիրում:


Գիտական չէ, բայց գեղարվեստականով ես առաջնորդվում եմ։ Ուրիշների մասին չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել, բայց ես պահի տրամադրությամբ չեմ առաջնորդվում, այլ լավ ստեղծագործության վերաբերյալ ունեցած իմ պատկերացմամբ, իմ չափանիշներով, ինչպես նաև իմ անձնական ճաշակով, բայց, էլի եմ ասում, ոչ տրամադրությամբ։ Իսկ կենցաղային բնույթն ընդհանրապես չի քննարկվել։ Ո՞վ ասեց, թե էդ պատմվածքը հաջող չէր կենցաղային բնույթի պատճառով։ Բոլորովին։ Չեմ կարծում, թե որևէ մեկն էստեղ դեմ ա կենցաղայինին, չգիտեմ՝ ինչից նման եզրակացություն արեցիր։ Թող կենցաղային լիներ, բայց լավը լիներ, մրցույթի պահանջին համապատասխան լիներ։ Ո՞վ բան կասեր։

----------


## Դավիթ

Ես ինձ ոնց որ առաջին դասարանցի զգամ:  Մեֆ ջան, հերիքա: Անցի քննարկումների, սկսի հերթով գալը: :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ինձ ոնց որ առաջին դասարանցի զգամ:  Մեֆ ջան, հերիքա: Անցի քննարկումների, սկսի հերթով գալը:


ապեր, ինձ թվում ա որ մարդիկ կարծում են ես իրանց բան եմ ուզում սովորացնել… էս setting-ով քննարկելը դժվար ա… իմ համար…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դու շատ լայն մտքի թռիչք ունես, ես էլ լրիվ ուղիղ մտածող գերմանացի եմ դարձել, բայց որ սենց պահանջ եմ կարդում,




> Դուք պետք է որսաք բեմադրության սյուժեն ու պատմվածք գրեք: Ուշադրություն՝ հենց պատմվածք, հստակ սյուժեով, գործողություններով, գործող անձանցով:


իմ մտքով չի անցնում, որ մարդիկ «պատմվածք» ասելով «not necessarily պատմվածք» նկատի ունեին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դու շատ լայն մտքի թռիչք ունես, ես էլ լրիվ ուղիղ մտածող գերմանացի եմ դարձել, բայց որ սենց պահանջ եմ կարդում,
> 
> 
> 
> իմ մտքով չի անցնում, որ մարդիկ «պատմվածք» ասելով not necessarily «պատմվածք» նկատի ունեին:


bend the rules… ես դեմ չեմ որ սյուժե լինի, ոչ էլ ասում եմ որ սյուժեն պետք ա լինի տրադիցիոնալ… ու հերիք ա կծես…  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> bend the rules… ես դեմ չեմ որ սյուժե լինի, ոչ էլ ասում եմ որ սյուժեն պետք ա լինի տրադիցիոնալ… ու հերիք ա կծես…


Չեմ կծում, բայց դու քեզ ումնիկի տեղ մի դիր, ես էլ գիտեմ զայրանալ  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ կծում, բայց դու քեզ ումնիկի տեղ մի դիր, ես էլ գիտեմ զայրանալ


ունիկի տեղ չեմ դրել… հայերեն բացատրում եմ չեք հասկանում… չեմ կարա անվերջ բացատրեմ… չեք ուզում մի հասկացեք

----------


## Շինարար

> Թող կենցաղային լիներ, բայց լավը լիներ, մրցույթի պահանջին համապատասխան լիներ։ Ո՞վ բան կասեր։


Դե ինչ ասեմ: Ես օրինակ չեմ փորձում որևէ մեկի ճաշակում տրամաբանություն գտնեմ: Մտնում եմ, կարդում, որին հավանում եմ, քվեարկում եմ դրա օգտին:  Չեմ էլ փորձում հասկանալ, թե ով խի որ ստեղծագործութոյւնը հավանեց: Որովհետև գիտեմ, եթե փորձեմ հասկանալ, տրամաբանություն ու միասնական չափանիշներ չեմ գտնելու, նախորդ մրցույթում նման փորձ կատարեցի ու ակումբի միասնական ճաշակը ինձ չհիացրեց, նենց որ ում համար ոնց, ինձ համար ամենալավ ճաշակը իմ ճաշակն ա, որը ոնց ասի` պահի տակ չի, պահի տրամադրությամբ չի, սխալ եզրակացրիր, այլ էդ ճաշակի վրա ազդում ա մինչև էդ պահը յուրաքանչյուր պահի ապրած տրամադրությունը, կյանքւոմ յուրաքանչյուր տեսած քար ու թուփը, էրեկվա ձյունն ու էսօրվա անձրևը: Էն ինչ երեկ կարդայինք կհավանեինք, էսօր կարդում ու չենք հավանում, էն ինչ չէին հավանի, էսօր հավանում ենք: Ու էլի եմ ասում, բոլորի մոտ ա դա տենց, ում մոտ տենց չի, ուրեմն զարմանալու հերթը իմն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* Տարբերակ 9. Լիզայի ձայները*

Իմ արդեն նշած պատճառներով ես ստեղ պարը չեմ տեսել:
Խնդալու ա երևի, որտև մարդը դրած պարում էր, բայց մեկ ա, չեմ տեսել:
Գործերը կարդալուց միշտ ուղեղիս մի մասում վիդեոն միացրած ա եղել ու որոշ գործեր կարդալուց պարը տեսել եմ: 
Ստեղ չէ: Ստեղ տեսել եմ բավականին հետաքրքիր պատմվածք պարող աղջկա մասին: Բայց ես ամեն տեղ հենց վիդեոյի պարն եմ փնտրել, ու չկար ստեղ: 

Կարդացել եմ հետաքրքրությամբ: Որպես առանձին գործ, ոնց որ Ուլուն էր ասել, մրցույթից դուրս գործ, շատ լավն ա: Էլի եմ ասում, սա զուտ իմ կարծիքն ա: Թե չէ ինչ-որ ջղայն մթնոլորտ ա տիրում մրցույթում:
Շառից փորձանքից հեռու, լավն էր:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տասներորդը դժվարությամբ եմ կարդացել, մի անգամ էլ ա կարդալ ուզում մինչև կարծիք հայտնելը:
I'll be back.

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ... 1 2 3-ը դրանք համարձակ փորձեր են… իմ համար հետաքրքիր թե մարդիկ ինչ են տեսնում երբ նայում են իրենց համար անծանոթ մի բանի… ինչն են ուսումնասիրում ու ինչ են տեսնում… սա շատ կարևոր ասպեկտ ա… նաև ոնց եդ դար գրի առնում, ուր ա տանում իրանց էդ աղբյուրը…


Երրորդում պարը կա: Շատ նկատելի:
Չես տեսե՞լ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե ինչ ասեմ: Ես օրինակ չեմ փորձում որևէ մեկի ճաշակում տրամաբանություն գտնեմ: Մտնում եմ, կարդում, որին հավանում եմ, քվեարկում եմ դրա օգտին:  Չեմ էլ փորձում հասկանալ, թե ով խի որ ստեղծագործութոյւնը հավանեց: Որովհետև գիտեմ, եթե փորձեմ հասկանալ, տրամաբանություն ու միասնական չափանիշներ չեմ գտնելու, նախորդ մրցույթում նման փորձ կատարեցի ու ակումբի միասնական ճաշակը ինձ չհիացրեց, նենց որ ում համար ոնց, ինձ համար ամենալավ ճաշակը իմ ճաշակն ա, որը ոնց ասի` պահի տակ չի, պահի տրամադրությամբ չի, սխալ եզրակացրիր, այլ էդ ճաշակի վրա ազդում ա մինչև էդ պահը յուրաքանչյուր պահի ապրած տրամադրությունը, կյանքւոմ յուրաքանչյուր տեսած քար ու թուփը, էրեկվա ձյունն ու էսօրվա անձրևը: Էն ինչ երեկ կարդայինք կհավանեինք, էսօր կարդում ու չենք հավանում, էն ինչ չէին հավանի, էսօր հավանում ենք: Ու էլի եմ ասում, բոլորի մոտ ա դա տենց, ում մոտ տենց չի, ուրեմն զարմանալու հերթը իմն ա:


Շին ջան, պարզ ա, որ բոլորս էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում փոխվում ենք ինչ–որ չափով, ու դրա հետ նաև մեր ճաշակներն ու տրամադրվածությունը, ուղղակի տրամադրության փոփոխություն ասելով՝ ես նկատի եմ ունեցել ավելի նեղ կտրվածքով, ոնց որ էսօր հավանես, վաղը չհավանես նույն բանը, կամ էսօր առավոտ կարդաս, դուրդ գա, երեկոյան կարդաս, ասես՝ վայ, էս ինչ ախմախ գործ էր։ Քո էն առաջին գրառումից դատելով՝ քեզ մոտ տենց էլ կարող ա լինել, ինչքան հասկացա, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ էդ աստիճանի կտրուկ տատանումներ ինձ մոտ չեն լինում ստեղծագործության դուր գալ–չգալու հետ կապված, զարմանալի ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ։

----------

Շինարար (19.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Թե չէ ինչ-որ ջղայն մթնոլորտ ա տիրում մրցույթում:
> Շառից փորձանքից հեռու, լավն էր:


Իմ զայրույթը Մեֆի դաստիարակչական տոնին էր վերաբերվում, թե չէ քլունգ-գովեստ և այլ վիճակների մեջ նոր չի որ եփված ենք ու կոփված:
Էն էլ արդեն էդ վրդովմունքն էլ անցավ, մի քիչ խոսեցի, հանգստացա  :Smile:

----------

Գալաթեա (19.03.2013), Տրիբուն (19.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ զայրույթը Մեֆի դաստիարակչական տոնին էր վերաբերվում, թե չէ քլունգ-գովեստ և այլ վիճակների մեջ նոր չի որ եփված ենք ու կոփված:
> Էն էլ արդեն էդ վրդովմունքն էլ անցավ, մի քիչ խոսեցի, հանգստացա


Շինն էլ ա ջղայնոտ: Ու մինչև հիմա ասում ա, որ Կարոտը վատն էր  :This:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ զայրույթը Մեֆի դաստիարակչական տոնին էր վերաբերվում, թե չէ քլունգ-գովեստ և այլ վիճակների մեջ նոր չի որ եփված ենք ու կոփված:
> Էն էլ արդեն էդ վրդովմունքն էլ անցավ, մի քիչ խոսեցի, հանգստացա


Էդ տոնից ես էլ եմ հաճախ ջղայնանում  :Smile: 
Ասել էլ եմ իրեն: Սկի պետքը չի:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), ivy (19.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տասներորդը դժվարությամբ եմ կարդացել, մի անգամ էլ ա կարդալ ուզում մինչև կարծիք հայտնելը:
> I'll be back.


Կարդացի՞ր: Դե ասա ....

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինն էլ ա ջղայնոտ: Ու մինչև հիմա ասում ա, որ Կարոտը վատն էր


Ես սկի էն ժամանակ չեմ էդպիսի բան ասել: Դեռ ենթադրություն չունեի, թե ով ա գրել, բայց ուղղակի գրեցի, որ իմը չէր, վատը լինելու մասին խոսք չի եղել, Գալ ջան: Հիմա էլ բոլորս էլ գիտենք՝ որ գրվածքի հետ էր իմ կռիվը էն ժամանակ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ջղայնին, իմ գրածին վատ բան ասեն տենց չեմ նեղվի, բայց որ բոլոր կողմերից իմ ճաշակն են քննադատում, ոնց որ ամուսնանամ, սաղ ասեն՝ կնիկդ գեշն ա, նեղվելու ա չէ՞ :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Արէա (19.03.2013), Գալաթեա (19.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես սկի էն ժամանակ չեմ էդպիսի բան ասել: Դեռ ենթադրություն չունեի, թե ով ա գրել, բայց ուղղակի գրեցի, որ իմը չէր, վատը լինելու մասին խոսք չի եղել, Գալ ջան: Հիմա էլ բոլորս էլ գիտենք՝ որ գրվածքի հետ էր իմ կռիվը էն ժամանակ:


Կատակ եմ անում, Շին ջան:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարդացի՞ր: Դե ասա ....


Տրիբուն ձյաս, յուրահատուկ գործ ա, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց պարի հետ կապը չեմ տեսնում: Շատ սյուռ ա: 
Ու ես չեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

շատ հետաքրքիր լեկցիա ա մեր դպրոցում (որտեղ սովորել եմ)… կարծես մեկը մեկին մեր համար գրված լինի… 

INSTINCT TO METHOD

Here’s how it happens:
Somewhere there’s an instinct.
The culture says, “no”.

The architect insists,
resists,
begins to explore,
evolves;
becomes pragmatic;
becomes experienced;
becomes system,
becomes method;
becomes teachable;
becomes learned;
becomes culture.

A practiced pattern of practice replaces the original instinct.

What didn’t exist,
Fumbles,
Tumbles,
Stumbles
Doesn’t crumble –
Stands, provisionally,
Unsteady to steady,
Unbalanced to balanced,
And comes to rest as a new pro forma.
Now the culture says, “yes”.
Too late.

FROM I DON’T KNOW TO NOW I KNOW….

When I don’t know becomes now I know,
Architecture’s finished.

When last year’s words become next year’s words,
Architecture’s done.

Style arrives.

----------


## Այբ

Արդեն որոշել եմ, թե որ տարբերակների օգտին եմ քվեարկելու, բայց մինչ այդ առանձին-առանձին  տարբերակներին կանդրադառնամ.
Տարբերակը 1
Հեղինակը փորձել է հերոսուհու երազները կապել պարի հետ և կերտել չստացված կյանքի ինչ-որ պատմություն: Բայց էդ կույսի պատմությունը էնքան էլ համոզիչ չէ, գոնե ինձ համար:
Տարբերակ 2
Էս տարբերակում գոնե պատմության հետ կապվող պարի առկայությունը համոզիչ է. պարն է եղել ամուսինների ծանոթության պատճառը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.03.2013), Վոլտերա (19.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Տարբերակ 3
Ռոմանտիկական էր շատ և շատ լավ շարադրված:
Տարբերակ 4
Քիչ պատմվածքներ են լինում, որ իրենց կարճությամբ հետաքրքիր են ու կարդացվող: Այս պատմվածքը հենց այդպիսիններից է: Հաստատ քվեարկելու եմ:
Տարբերակ 5
Գաղափարը և գրելու ոճը դուրս եկավ: Ինձ թվում է, որ հեղինակը փորձառու գրողներից է:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Տարբերակ 6
Ամենաշատը ինձ գրավեց էս պատմվածքը: Հաստատ քվեարկելու եմ: Առհասարակ, պատմվածքի շարադրանքից զատ, գոնե ինձ համար, շատ կարևոր են նաև հերոսների անունները: Կան չէ պատմվածքներ, որ կարդում ես, սյուժեն, շարադրանքը դուրդ շատ է գալիս, բայց հերոսների անունները մի տեսակ քեզ չեն համոզում:  Էս պատմվածքում ամեն ինչը  շատ տեղին է, անգամ անունները: 
Տարբերակ 7
Հեղինակին մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել՝ ու՞ր է պարը: Հաստատ չեմ քվեարկելու: 
Տարբերակ 8
Ինձ թվում է, թե սրա հեղինակը, իր ուժերի ներածին չափով,  ամեն ձևով փորձել է զգացնել տալ պարի առկայությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Տարբերակ 9
Հեղինակը հաստատ շատ ուշադիր է դիտել տեսահոլովակը: Տեսահոլովակի ազդեցությունը  ես զգացի այս պատմվածքում: Ապրի հեղինակը: Միայն թե հերոսի՝ Վարդան անունը դուրս չեկավ: Նայում եմ տեսահոլովակը և չեմ կարող պատկերացնել, որ էն աղջիկը Վարդան անունով մեկին է սպասում: Ներողություն, եթե անունների հարցում մի քիչ կարող է չափազանցնում եմ: Բայց պատմվածքը իրոք ստացվածներից է:
Տարբերակ 10
Շարադրանքը լավն էր, բայց ինչ-որ ինձ չգրավեց:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Տարբերակ 11
Ընդհանուր գաղափարը վատը չէր, բայց իմ դուրը էնքան էլ չեկավ:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ կարդացվող պատմվածքներ են:  Հաճույքով եմ կարդացել:  Հեղինակները պատասխանատվությամբ են մոտեցել: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին: :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ի վերջո, քվեարկեցի 4, 5, 6, 9 տարբերակների օգտին :Smile:

----------


## Արևանուռ

բոլոր պատմություններն էլ գեղեցիկ էին:
 «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր»-ի հեղինակը հենց պարով տպավորված է գրել: Միգուցե պարը թելադրում է այլ, եթերային, վերացական մտքեր, ո՛չ առօրյա , բայց սա էլ այսպիսին է, իսկ որ Հայաստանում բնակվողների շատ մեծ տոկոսը .դժվար ապրուստի» կարգավիճակու՞մ են՝ Ահա...

դիտելով տեսահոլովակը, այդ օրը գրեցի  https://www.facebook.com/groups/fm10.../?notif_t=like

Լիլիթն այլևս Լիլո էր...
Լիլոն առաջին անգամ գնացել է հանդիպման Սահակի հետ: Երկար զրուցել են, սուրճ խմել բացօթյաա սրճարանում, ձեռք-ձեռքի քայլել երևանյան փողոցներով, միասին երգել «Երևանի գիշերներում Լուսնի ափսեն է գլորվում Ու հեռավոր արվարձանում Արծաթե հետքն է իր թողնում...»
Լիլոն ակընդետ նայում էր Սահակի աչքերին, կարևոր չէր որ մութ էր...
Լիլոն ուզում էր երեկոն գիշեր չդառնար...
Լիլոն ուզում էր... չէր ուզում տուն գնար ...
Լիլոն ուզում էր .... 
Սահակը համբուրեց Լիլոյի դողացող շուրթերը:
Լիլիթի ականջին  երգը հնչում էր որպես աղո՜թք,,,

----------

Lusntag Lusine (19.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Ժպտացող տանիքներ:* Մի շնչում կարդացի :Yes:  Այ էս պատմությունը կարդալուց հիշում էի պարի տեսարանները, շատ հաջող կերպով մտցրել էին պարի մեջ :Hands Up: 
Ո՞վ կարող ա գրած լինի:  



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար**1.**Մրցույթը հայտարարող եւ ստեղծագործելու 
արվեստին վերադարձած Չուկը:**

Պարասեր, կրեատիվ եւ 
*.....................................*
 ճիշտ նշանակետին զարկող*

----------


## Գալաթեա

* Տարբերակ 10. Կաղապար*

Նորից կարդացի:
Սա էլ ա շատ իրարամերժ զգացողությունններ առաջացնում: 
Անկասկած թափ կա մեջը: Կարդալուց տանում ա հետը: Բայց եթե ասենք սա լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ կարդայի մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ ինչ-որ մրցույթի ա ներկայացվել, որտեղ հիմքը որոշակի պար ա: 
Չկա ստեղ պարը: 
Մի երկու տեղ զոռով տեսել եմ: Ինձ տեսնել եմ տվել: Բայց հանգիստ կարայի չտեսնեի: 

Որպես մրցույթից դուրս գործ՝ վատը չի: Բայց սյուռը շատ ա: Անցյալ մրցութին օրինակ, Քերին, սյուռ գործ էր ներկայացրել, բայց մեջը մտնել էր լինում, մասնակից էիր դառնում:
Ստեղ չի թողնում մեջը մտնես: Կողքից սառը կարդում ես:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Տրիբուն (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Քանի՞ օր է մնացել: Ես դեռ չեմ հասցրել կարդալ և ոչ մեկը: Ուղղակի թեթևակի մի քանիսի վրայով անցել եմ, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չէին տալիս այն տպավորությունը, որ ստացել էի դիտելիս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

* Տարբերակ 11. Խորհրդավորություն*

Հասանք վերջին  :Smile: 

Ստեղ էլ էր պարը շատ աղոտ նշմարվող: 
Հետաքրքիր պատմվածք էր: Բայց մի հատ թերություն ուներ ինձ համար: Հեղինակը շատ էր մտնում բացատրությունների մեջ: Ինքն իր գրածը բավատրում էր, որ լրիվ ավելորդ է իմ կարծիքով: 
Հասկանալն ու դատելն ընթերցողին թողնելը շատ ավելի ճիշտ է: Ավելի լավ է որոշ բաներ չհասկացված մնան, քան հեղինակը բացատրական աշխատանքներ տանի:

Հոր կողմից դրված փորձությունները մի քիչ տարօրինակ էին, բայց դա էլ հեղինակի տեսությունն է, իր առաջարկած աշխարհը: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Smokie (19.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Կաղապարը:* Կարելի է ասել ոչինչ չհասկացա պատմվածքի խառը իրադարձություններից... Կարդում եմ ու մտածում, «լավ վերջում երեւի ամեն ինչ պարզվի» բայց այդպես էլ ամբողջ պատմությունը մութ նաց ինձ համար: Հասկանում եմ իհարկե, որ որոշ բաներ ընթերցողի երեւակայությանն են թողնում, բայց էստեղ ախր... չափից դուրս շատ էին գաղտնիքներն ու խորհրդավորությունները: Բացի դրանից զգացվում էր, որ իրադարձությունները էնքան էլ լավ չէին հաջորդում միմյանց՝ խառնաշփոթ էին ստեղծում: Մի խոսքով, ոսկե միջինը հաստատ ավելի լավն է::
*Աննան*: Այս պատմվածքն էլ էր մի շնչով կարդացվում: Լավ էր շարադրված պատմությունը, վարժ գրիչ ունի հեղինակը, բայց ամբողջ թեման ստանդարտ էր՝ հազարումի տեղ հազարումի անգամ շոշափված: Բացի դրանից դեպրեսիան շատ էր՝ ավելի ճիշտ ամբողջությամբ դեպրեսիա էր:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Արևանուռ (19.03.2013), Ուլուանա (19.03.2013), Վոլտերա (19.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Գալաթեայի գրառումը ու վերջինիս հաջորդող իմ գրառումը :Jpit:  Բացում ա :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Էստեղ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր քվեարկել են, բայց կարծիք չեն հայտնել, կամ ովքեր կարծիք հայտնել են, բայց չեն քվեարկել  :Smile: 
Մի խոսքով, ովքեր կարծիք են հայտնել, խնդրւմ եմ նաև քվեարկեք, իսկ ովքեր քվեարկել են, գրեք ձեր կարծիքը, իմանանք ինչի եք էդ տարբերակներն ընտրել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.03.2013), Վոլտերա (19.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էստեղ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր քվեարկել են, բայց կարծիք չեն հայտնել, կամ ովքեր կարծիք հայտնել են, բայց չեն քվեարկել 
> Մի խոսքով, ովքեր կարծիք են հայտնել, խնդրւմ եմ նաև քվեարկեք, իսկ ովքեր քվեարկել են, գրեք ձեր կարծիքը, իմանանք ինչի եք էդ տարբերակներն ընտրել:


Հա էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ingrid

> Էստեղ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր քվեարկել են, բայց կարծիք չեն հայտնել, կամ ովքեր կարծիք հայտնել են, բայց չեն քվեարկել 
> Մի խոսքով, ովքեր կարծիք են հայտնել, խնդրւմ եմ նաև քվեարկեք, իսկ ովքեր քվեարկել են, գրեք ձեր կարծիքը, իմանանք ինչի եք էդ տարբերակներն ընտրել:


Այվի ջան, քանի՞ օր է մնացել արդյուքներն ամփոփելուն:

----------


## ivy

Մոռացա ասել, իսկ եթե դեռ ոչ քվեարկել եք, ոչ կարծիք հայտնել, խնդրում եմ, երկուսն էլ արեք  :Smile: 
Չմոռանաք մեկ անգամ ևս նայել պարը:

----------

Այբ (19.03.2013), Վոլտերա (19.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, քանի՞ օր է մնացել արդյուքներն ամփոփելուն:


Մինչև հնիգշաբթի օրվա վերջը:

----------

Ingrid (19.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

1. 
"Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց"- որպես պատմություն՝ հետաքրքրիր էր,  հումորն ու տրագիկը միախառնված էին, որն հաճելի էր դարձնում ընթերցանությունը : Բայց այս անգամ ես կարևորում եմ կապը պարի հետ, որը այստեղ շատ քիչ էր: Ճիշտ է, որ ամեն մեկն իր աչքերով է դիտել ու իր ձևով ներկայացրել, բայց եթե ինձ ասեին, որ բալետային տեսարանը ստեղծվել է այս պատմվածքի հիման վրա, չէի հավատա: 
Դրա համար այս գործի օգտին չեմ քվեարկի:
Բայց հեղինակին հայտնում եմ շնորհակալությունս:

----------


## Ingrid

2. "Ներում"- այս տարբերակը ավելի մոտ է տեսարանին: Մի քանի տեղ իմ կարծիքով բավական դիպուկ նմանություններ կան:
Բայց որպես պատմվածք սկիզբը զիջում է վերջին: "Բացեց հին ալբոմը, մեջն իրենց պարապունքների նկարներն էին: Իրար հետ ծանոթանալու պատճառ դարձած պարի դասերը... Գտավ դասերի ժամանակ միմյանց գրած սիրային նամակները: Պատռել, վերացնել:"-մինչև այս նախադասությունը ոնց որ հեղինակը ուղղակի մի բան նկարագրի,  ասես նայում է մի նկարի ու շարադրում տեսածը: Իսկ վերը բերած նախադասությունիցս հետո սկսվում է պատմվածքային նկարագրությունը: Այս վերջին մասը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, վերջն էլ ազդող էր:
Դեռ մյուս տարբերակներին ծանոթանալուց հետո կիմանամ՝ քվեարկել, թե ոչ, բայց  շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## Ingrid

3. "Վախեր"-Չունեի նախանձ ընկերուհիներ, որ հետ պահեին քեզնից՝ համոզելով, որ թողնելու ես ինձ, երեխան էլ փորիս մեջ: Չունեի վախեր, չունեի կասկածներ, չունեի խելք: Չունեի ոչինչ, քեզնից բացի: Ունեի քեզ, դրա համար չունեի ոչինչ կամ ունեի ամեն ինչ, որն ինձնից խլելու էր իմ բոլոր թռիչքները, արցունքները, սպասումներն ու դողերը:-շատ հավանեցի այս տողերը: Ընդհանրապես գեղարվեստական նկարագրություններ շատ կային: 
Թեմայի հետ կապը շատ էր, միայն դեպրեսիայի հետ ինքս չէի կապի պարուհու վարքը: Բայց հեղինակը պարուհու շարժումներում նաև դեպրեսիա է տեսել, ինչ ասեմ, գուցե և այդպես է:
Շատ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին: Քվեարկելու մասին՝ վերը ասվածի համաձայն:

----------


## Ingrid

4. "Վերապրում"- փոքր, հավեսին գործ էր: Բայց պարի հետ կապը շատ այլաբանական էր: Հնարավոր է, որ շատերը հենց այդ մոտեցումը գնահատեն, բայց ինքս ավելի հակված եմ կոնկրետ նմանությունը գնահատելուն:
Շատ շնորհակալությւոն հեղինակին:

----------


## einnA

Լավն ա էս մրցույթը, գրեթե բոլոր գործերն էլ կարդացվում են: Շնորհակալ եմ հեղինակներին: 

էլ չկրկնվեմ, մենակ մի քանի բան ասեմ:

Ժողովուրդ, դուք *"Լայմա"*-ի ու *"Կաղապար"* -ի մեջ նմանություն չտեսա՞ք, իմ համար ոնց որ նույն մարդը գրած լիներ, հըն: Էլի մեջը խորանում ես, պատկերները տեսնում ես, չես հասկանում ուղիղ, թե ինչ էր ուզում ասել, բայց մեկ ա, մեջն ես: 


*Ներսում* - մտածում եմ, որ հեղինակը Գալաթեան ա.




> Երկու տարբերակների վերջում էլ Մաքսը նույն հարցն է տալիս: Ինչու ես կանչել: Այսինքն պետք է հասկանալ, որ դա էր իրականության հետ հատման կետը:


*Վերապրումը* ivy-ին եմ վերագրում, բայց վերապահումներով  :Smile: 

*Ցպահանջ* - էս մեկի մասին  Արէան ամեն ինչ ասել ա:Շատ սիրուն ա նամակի մասը: Մտքերը տանում են...

Լիզայի մասին էլ չասեմ  :Tongue: 

Էն խեղճ Աննայի կյանքն էլ էնքան վերցրինք-դրեցինք, դարձավ Աննա սերիալի ակումբային տարբերակը  :Jpit: 

հա, մել էլ ավելացնեմ,որ *"Վախեր"*-ի մտքերն էլ են տանում ...

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արդեն որոշել եմ՝ ում եմ քվեարկելու:
Քանի որ մրցույթը էքսպերիմենտալ էր, լինելու եմ բարի Գալաթեա, երկու հոգու եմ ձայն տալու:
Մեկին, որ իսկապես, իմ կարծիքով պարը գրել էր, և մյուսին, որ ամեն ինչ արել էր որ գրի, հաստատ, բայց իմ աչքում չէր գրել, ու մեկ ա, իր գործը կարդալուց ինչ-որ բան զգացել եմ: Մրցույթից դուրս՝ ամենալավն էր:

Բայց հիմա չէ: Խմած եմ, կարող ա սխալ տեղ "խփեմ": Հետո "ի՞նչ եմ անելու"...

----------


## ivy

> Քանի որ մրցույթը էքսպերիմենտալ էր, լինելու եմ բարի Գալաթեա, *երկու հոգու* եմ ձայն տալու:


Երկու տարբերակի, Գալ, նա իսկականից խմած ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երկու տարբերակի, Գալ, նա իսկականից խմած ա


Հա, բայց մարդիկ են չէ՞ գրել ի վերջո... կռիս  :This:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, բայց մարդիկ են չէ՞ գրել ի վերջո... կռիս


Հա՞, դե որ ասում ես, կհավատամ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա՞, դե որ ասում ես, կհավատամ


Օձ   :Sorry: 
Լավ, Այվի աղջիկ, ոտքդ կընկնի Հայաստան մի օր...

----------


## ivy

> Օձ  
> Լավ, Այվի աղջիկ, ոտքդ կընկնի Հայաստան մի օր...


Հայաստան կգամ, էդ հեչ, բայց ես սպասում եմ, թե երբ ա էս երկու օրը անցնելու, թե չէ ինձ ու ինձ եմ ծիծաղում, իսկ ես ուզում եմ «բարձր ձայնով»  :LOL:

----------

Արէա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հայաստան կգամ, էդ հեչ, բայց ես սպասում եմ, թե երբ ա էս երկու օրը անցնելու, թե չէ ինձ ու ինձ եմ ծիծաղում, իսկ ես ուզում եմ «բարձր ձայնով»


Դե ես տենց կայֆերի մեջ չեմ:
Իմ համար կարդացել եմ, հավանածս հավանել եմ, չհավանածս՝ չէ: Բարձր կամ կամաց խնդալու խնդիր չունեմ:

Բայց մրցույթից գոհ եմ: 
Վատ չէր: Մարդիկ մեծ մասամբ աշխատել էին:

----------

ivy (20.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013), Ուլուանա (20.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Դե ես տենց կայֆերի մեջ չեմ:
> Իմ համար կարդացել եմ, հավանածս հավանել եմ, չհավանածս՝ չէ: Բարձր կամ կամաց խնդալու խնդիր չունեմ:
> 
> Բայց մրցույթից գոհ եմ: 
> Վատ չէր: Մարդիկ մեծ մասամբ աշխատել էին:


Ես էլ եմ գոհ:
Հետն էլ հավես էր,որ տարբեր ժանրեր կային:

----------


## ivy

Անգամ՝ խիստ կենցաղային  :Pardon:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Անգամ՝ խիստ կենցաղային


Այդ ժանրում փորձելու եմ ստեղծագործել, բոլոր ժանրերում ինձ խայտառակել եմ, դա էլ փորձեմ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Այդ ժանրում փորձելու եմ ստեղծագործել, բոլոր ժանրերում ինձ խայտառակել եմ, դա էլ փորձեմ


Դմբո  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դմբո


գիտեմ  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> Հա, բայց մարդիկ են չէ՞ գրել ի վերջո... կռիս


Փաստ չի, կարող ա մեկն էլ այլմոլորակային գրած լինի  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. Նեղանալ չկա, ես էլ եմ խմած

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստ չի, կարող ա մեկն էլ այլմոլորակային գրած լինի 
> Հ.Գ. Նեղանալ չկա, ես էլ եմ խմած


Դե որ խմած, ուրեմն խմած  :LOL:  առաջինը Մեֆն ա գրել

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), Արէա (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Փաստ չի, կարող ա մեկն էլ այլմոլորակային գրած լինի 
> Հ.Գ. Նեղանալ չկա, ես էլ եմ խմած


Անպայմա՞ն էր գաղտնիքը բացել մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը  :Angry2:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դե որ խմած, ուրեմն խմած  առաջինը Մեֆն ա գրել


Դատելով ձայների քանակից՝ չի բացառվում  :LOL:

----------

ivy (20.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Տարբերակ 1.
Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց*

Ընդհանուր առմամբ թույլ գործ էր և պարի հետ կապ չունեցող: Բռթելու-պարելու պահը ուղղակի արհեստական ա, երբ կարդում ես ամբողջ պատմվածքը: 

*Տարբերակ 2.
Ներսում*

Առաջին անգամ կարդալուց շատ չտպավորվեց: Երևի պարի բացակայությունն էր իր գործը արել: Այս անգամ, Բյուրի նշած ռիթմը որսացի գործի մեջ ու պատմվածքը ահագին բարձրացավ իմ աչքում: Էլի ձայն չէի տա այս գործին, քանի որ պարի գործողությունը պետք է ներկա լինի պատմվածքում, իմ կարծիքով, բայց ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել հեղինակին` լավ գրված գործի համար:

*Տարբերակ 3.
Վախեր*

Այս գործի մասին արդեն գրել եմ կարծիքս:  Շատ լավ գործ էր, առաջին  դեմքով գրված, կնոջ ուժեղ և խոցելի կողմերը ցույց տրված: Բայց...պար չտեսա: 
Բյուրի ասած ռիթմը կա, բայց ոչ ավելին:

----------


## Դավիթ

*Տարբերակ 4.
Վերապրում*

Սիուն-միրուն հեքիաթային գործ էր: Պարն էլ կար, բայց մի տեսակ չկպավ էս պատմվածքը: Վատը չէր, ուղղակի սրտովս չէր: Երևի Ալֆան, կամ Մարին կլինի հեղինակը:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Տարբերակ 5.
Ցպահանջ*


Էս գործի մասին չեմ գրում: Ըստ քվեարկության արդյունքներին` ահագին սխալ եմ:  Եթե գուշակեմ, ապա հեղինակը Գալը դուրս կգա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս հինգը չգիտեմ ու չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, թե ով ա գրել, բայց էս ի՜նչ գրել ա գրել…  :Smile:  

Գրականագետ չեմ, մասնագետ չեմ այս հարցում, բայց նկարագրությունները շատ պատկերավոր ու ուղղակի ընտիր են գրված: Ու ինձ ամենաշատը հենց դա դուր եկավ: 

Ու կապ չունի ընդհանրապես, որ շատ բան անհասկանալի է մնում: Կապ չունի: Ընտիր ա գրած:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), Արէա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Տարբերակ 6.
Ժպտացող տանիքներ*

Երևի ամենա հաջող գործը պարային առումով: Ամենա սկզբից էդ պարը կա ու շարունակվում ա մինչև պատմվածքի ավարտը: Կարճ պատմվածք էր, բայց շատ տպավորիչ և գեղեցիկ լեզվով գրված: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), Smokie (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Տարբերակ 7.
Աննան միայն պարել գիտեր..*


Այսպիսի վերնագիրը ահագին մտածելու տեղ կտար:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

1.Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց - Ավելի հուզիչ էր հեղինակի անհանգստությունը ընթերցողի մասին, քան ինքը` պատմությունը: Սյուժեն թույլ էր, իրական լինելու հաշվով կասկածներ են առաջանում, եթե իրական էլ ա ուրեմն չափազանցություն հաստատ կար որոշ տեղերում: Գուցե և պարն էր թելադրել, չգիտեմ, բայց պարը ներկա չէր իր թելադրածում:  

2-3. Ներսում և Վախեր - ինչի եմ էս երկուսի մասին մի տեղ գրում, ես էլ կարծում եմ հեղինակը նույն մարդն է: Ներսում - պատմվածք երկու ելքով, լավ գրված, պարից դետալներ կային: Բայց... զգացմունքներն ու ապրումները մնում են նույն, որոշումը փոխվում է, չեմ որսում էն պահը թե ինչը բերեց նման հակադարձ ելքերի, ինչը ազդեց: Ուրախ կլինեմ եթե որևէ մեկը խոսի այս մասին: Վախեր - ավելի մոտ էր պարին քան նախորդը, հատկապես հերոսուհու հակասական կերպարը` համ թույլ էր, համ ուժեղ: Սահուն կարդացվում էր, բացի մի երկու նկարագրություններից, որը իմ անձնական նախասիրություններց էր գալիս /աչքերից թափվելու պահերի մասին է խոսքը/: 

Սա խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է, նենց որ ով կուզենա պորտս տեղը դնել հաշվի առեք: Շարունակելի...

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1.Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց - Ավելի հուզիչ էր հեղինակի անհանգստությունը ընթերցողի մասին, քան ինքը` պատմությունը: Սյուժեն թույլ էր, իրական լինելու հաշվով կասկածներ են առաջանում, եթե իրական էլ ա ուրեմն չափազանցություն հաստատ կար որոշ տեղերում: Գուցե և պարն էր թելադրել, չգիտեմ, բայց պարը ներկա չէր իր թելադրածում:  
> 
> 2-3. Ներսում և Վախեր - ինչի եմ էս երկուսի մասին մի տեղ գրում, ես էլ կարծում եմ հեղինակը նույն մարդն է: Ներսում - պատմվածք երկու ելքով, լավ գրված, պարից դետալներ կային: Բայց... զգացմունքներն ու ապրումները մնում են նույն, որոշումը փոխվում է, չեմ որսում էն պահը թե ինչը բերեց նման հակադարձ ելքերի, ինչը ազդեց: Ուրախ կլինեմ եթե որևէ մեկը խոսի այս մասին: Վախեր - ավելի մոտ էր պարին քան նախորդը, հատկապես հերոսուհու հակասական կերպարը` համ թույլ էր, համ ուժեղ: Սահուն կարդացվում էր, բացի մի երկու նկարագրություններից, որը իմ անձնական նախասիրություններց էր գալիս /աչքերից թափվելու պահերի մասին է խոսքը/: 
> 
> Սա խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է, նենց որ ով կուզենա պորտս տեղը դնել հաշվի առեք: Շարունակելի...


Լիզբեթ, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ, որ նույն մարդն է գրել: Չեմ կարծում, թե նույն մարդն էսքան իրար նման գործեր ուղարկեր: 

Ի դեպ, երրորդը նորից կարդացի: Էս տողերը սպանեցին.




> Ներս արի, խնդրում եմ: Ներս արի, ընթրիքը պատրաստ է: Ներս արի, այստեղ տաք է: Ներս արի, որ դեպրեսիան գնա: Ներս արի, որ հանձնվեմ ու ասեմ՝ ես թույլ եմ: Մի կողմ թող երկմտանքդ, մի կողմ թող ամաչկոտությունդ, մի կողմ թող անվստահությունդ, մի կողմ թող լարվածությունդ, մի կողմ թող վախերդ. ես էլ եմ վախենում: Ներս արի, որ դուռը մեր հետևից փակենք ու այլևս չհետաքրքրվենք, թե ինչ կա դրա մյուս կողմում:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Ուլուանա (20.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզբեթ, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ, որ նույն մարդն է գրել: Չեմ կարծում, թե նույն մարդն էսքան իրար նման գործեր ուղարկեր: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, երրորդը նորից կարդացի: Էս տողերը սպանեցին.


Ինձ հենց այդ նմանությունն ա բերել են մտքին, որ հեղինակը նույն մարդն ա, չնայած ձեռագրի տարբերությանը, որը մի տեսակ ոնց որ հատուկ արած լիներ: Ես չեմ բացառում, որ կարող եմ սխալվել… Հատկապես աչքերից թափվելու տեսարաններն, որ հիշում եմ մի տեսակ ուզում էլ եմ սխալված լինեմ… Բայց առայժմ մնում եմ նույն կարծիքին:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա քեզ սպանող հատվածին ասեմ, ես էլ կարամ մեջբերեմ հատվածներ, որ ինձ են սպանում: Գուցե և հեղինակը նկատի չի ունեցել կերպարի այդ ներքին հակասությունը /դու դա ինջանից լավ կիմանաս :Smile: /, բայց ինձ համար դա բավականին շոշափելի էր:

----------


## Ingrid

5. "Ցպահանջ"- այ, սա գրեթե այն էր, ինչ ես էի տեսնում, զգում պարը նայելիս: Որպես պատմվածք՝ հարուստ չէր գործողություններով, բայց հերոսի վարքը(չնայած շատ ակնհայտ, սպասելի, բայց և մարդուն բնորոշ), նամակը, որն ամբողջապես զգացմուքն էր ու փոխանցում էր Սիլվիի շարժումների իմաստը, ռիթմը, ամեն ինչ տեղն էին գցում: Հավանեցի, շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

6. "Ժպտացող տանիքներ"- մինչև հիմա կարդացածս ամենատպավորիչ պատմվածքն էր, որը կարող էր հիմք ծառայել բեմադրությանը: Մտահղացումն էլ օրիգինալ էր:
Շատ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## Ingrid

7. "Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր"- հայ ընտանիքների այժմյան վիճակին շատ բնորոշ պատմություն է: Սկիզբը պար-բեմադրության հետ նմանությունների առիթներ տալիս էր, բայց ընթացքը չարդարեցրեց սպասումները: 
Ինչևէ, շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (22.03.2013), Արևանուռ (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

8. "Զրոն"-կյանքը մի սիրահարվածության պատճառով խորտակելը անհամոզիչ էր ինձ համար: Եթե ուղղակի ոչինչ չէր ստացվել, ապա միայն դա չէր լինի պատճառը, իսկ պատմվածքում դա առանցքային նշանակություն ուներ: Պարի հետ նմանությունները պատմվածքի երկրորդ մասից նոր ի հայտ եկան, բայց ընդհանուր չհավանեցի: Կային հաջող արտահայտություններ, նկարագրություններ, բայց հետն էլ՝ ավելի շատ պարզեցված, ավելորդ տողեր կային:
Ինչևէ, շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## Ingrid

9. "Լիզայի ձայները"- լավն էր: Պարի հետ կապը անմիջական չէր, այսինքն՝ չէր նկարագրել, ինչ կոնկրետ տեսել էր բեմադրությանը, բայց իմաստը յուրովի էր ներկայացրել: Հետն էլ ստեղծել էր հրաշալի էքպերիմենտալ պատմվածք: Սիրում եմ նման ավարտ ունեցող թե՛ գրքերը, թե՛ ֆիլմերը:
Շատ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Արևանուռ (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

10. "Կաղապար"- որոշ տեղեր հեղինակը լեզվական անփութություններ է թույլ տվել, որոնք աչքի են զարնվում՝ " իջացնում եմ, Մթության մեջից, դու այնքնան էլ լավը չես *նրանում*, ինչը քո կարծիքով միակն է, որ կարող ես անել": Բազմակետերը շատ են, նման դեպքերում բազմակետի նշանակությունը կարծես վերանում է:
Պոստմոդեռնիզմի ոճով գրված պատմվածք էր: Ընդհանրապես ես այդ ուղղությունը սիրում եմ, գնահատում, բայց այս գործը չսիրեցի: Գուցե մյուս պատմվածքների հետ համեմատության մեջ կորցրեց իր փայլը, բայց , այնուամենայնիվ, չտպավորվեց:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## Ingrid

11."Խորհրդավորությւոն"-հանկարծ-ները շատ են, իսկ ընդհանրապես այդ բառից ինչքնա քիչ լինի, այնքան լավ:Գրելաոճը հուշում էր, որ սկսնակ է գրողը: Նախադասությունները հում էին: "Արմինեյի"` ե-ից հետո լսվող յ-ն չի գրվում, միայն ա-ից և ո-ից հետո լսվողներն են գրվում. պատճառն այն է, որ գրաբարում միայն այդ ձայնավորներից հետո է յ-ն գրվել:
Թող ների ինձ հեղինակը, բայց մինչև վերջ չկարողացա ընթերցել: Եթե միտքն անգամ լավն էր, ապա գրելաոճի վրա աշխատել է պետք:
Ինչևէ, շնորհակալություն նաև այս տարբերակի հեղինակին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ակտիվացեք, ժողովուրդ: էս ինչ տխուր են անցնում քննարկումները  :Sad: 
չսկսե՞նք գուշակել

----------

Այբ (20.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ինձ մնացել ա Ցպահանջը կարդամ, մեկ էլ Զրոն...

----------


## Դավիթ

*Տարբերակ 8.
Զրոն
*

Այս պատմվածքը ինձ գրավեց իր երկրոդ մասի համար: Ավելի հասուն, խորը և դառ վերլուծություններ, հիշողություններ: Սեր, որ երբեք չես մոռանում, հատկապես կյանքդ վերհիշելով, Թորոտոսի ճանկերում: Մի խոսքով, տխուր և իրական վերջաբան, որից փախնել չես կարող:



_Զգում եմ, որ մեկը ցավեցնելու չափ սեղմում է ձեռքս... բժիշկն է, որին մի պահ նրա տեղն էի դրել: Գլուխս ուժեղ ցավում է, շունչս չի հերիքում, ուզում եմ որևէ բան ասել, բայց բառերը մնում են կոկորդումս: Շնչահեղձ եմ լինում, գլուխս փորձում եմ բարձրացնել: Չի ստացվում: Կարծես թե գլորվում եմ, իսկ ներքևում անդունդն է: Աչքերս մթագնում են...խավարը և լույսը միաձուլվում են իրար, և ես հալվում եմ անէության մեջ..._  :Love:

----------

Այբ (20.03.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> ակտիվացեք, ժողովուրդ: էս ինչ տխուր են անցնում քննարկումները 
> չսկսե՞նք գուշակել


 :Stop: 

ընդգծված մասի հետ կապված

----------

Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ընդգծված մասի հետ կապված


բայց ինչու՞: չլնի՞ դու էլ գործ ունես  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> բայց ինչու՞: չլնի՞ դու էլ գործ ունես


դե էլ մի սկսի  :Secret: 

Հ․Գ․ Նոր շեֆս եկավ, կանգնեց գլխիս վերևը, տեսավ ինչ-որ բան եմ նայում (էս թեման), ժպտաց ու գնաց։ Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ շոկ էր ապրելու, եթե հարցներ ու ես բացատրեի, որ մի քանի բժիշկներ, լեզվաբաններ ու մաթեմատկներ գրական մրցույթի են մասնակցում։  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե էլ մի սկսի 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Նոր շեֆս եկավ, կանգնեց գլխիս վերևը, տեսավ ինչ-որ բան եմ նայում (էս թեման), ժպտաց ու գնաց։ Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ շոկ էր ապրելու, եթե հարցներ ու ես բացատրեի, որ մի քանի բժիշկներ, լեզվաբաններ ու մաթեմատկներ գրական մրցույթի են մասնակցում։


վերջ, երրորդը հաստատ դու ես, չասես չէ

----------

Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ես գտնում եմ, որ էստեղ գուշակություններ մենակ Սմոքին պիտի անի, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի մոտ դա էդքան համով չի ստացվում, հա, հենց համով, ուրիշ հարմար բառ չգտա  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (20.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

4.Վերապրում - տարբերակը կարդալուս մեխանիզմն սենց էր՝  հեքիաթ - անցա - էս ինչ կարճ ա - գնացի հետ: Կարճ ու բովանդակալից, գունագեղ: Քանի որ մրցույթի պահանջների մեջ ես տենց էլ չգտա այն կետը, ուր ասվում էր, թե պարն ամբողջությամբ պետք է ներառվի գործի մեջ, համարում եմ հաջողված տարբերակ մի մե՜ծ պլյուսով՝ կարճ էր: Բայց էս ամեն ինչը մի կողմ, ինքը մնում ա հեքիաթ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես գտնում եմ, որ էստեղ գուշակություններ մենակ Սմոքին պիտի անի, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի մոտ դա էդքան համով չի ստացվում, հա, հենց համով, ուրիշ հարմար բառ չգտա


Սմոքին սաղիցդ բիթի ա  :Beee:

----------


## Smokie

> Ես գտնում եմ, որ էստեղ գուշակություններ մենակ Սմոքին պիտի անի, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի մոտ դա էդքան համով չի ստացվում, հա, հենց համով, ուրիշ հարմար բառ չգտա


 Պահո՜, քաշվանք :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

չկա-չկա, ես սկսում եմ  :Tongue: 
1. Մեֆ
2. Ռիփ
3. Լիզբեթ
4. Ալֆա
5. Գալ
6. Ռիփ
7. Արևանուռ
8. Այբ
9. չգիտեմ
10. Քույր Քերի
11. չգիտեմ

----------


## Dayana

> վերջ, երրորդը հաստատ դու ես, չասես չէ


էդ էն աղջկա դեպրեսիվ մտքերն ե՞ն - հա, էդ իմ ռեպեռտուառում ա  :Yes:

----------


## Dayana

> չկա-չկա, ես սկսում եմ 
> 9. չգիտեմ


ես գիտեմ  :Yes:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քվեարկում եմ 3-րդ ու 9-րդ տարբերակների օգտին:
Արդեն ասել եմ ինչու: Երրորդում ամենաշատն եմ պարը տեսել, պարի անունից էր գրված, ագրեսիվ պահերը չհաշված, իսկ իներորդը մրցույթի հետ ինձ համար կապ չուներ, բայց լավ հավեսով կարդացվեց:
Կարամ գուշակեմ, բայց իրականում իհարկե չգիտեմ՝ ով որն ա գրել, կամ ով՝ ում տեղն ա իրան դրել գրելուց, չի էլ հետաքրքրում առանձնապես: 
Փաստն ինձ համար գրված տարբերակն ա  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), ivy (20.03.2013), Դավիթ (20.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> ես գիտեմ


Բյո՞ւր  :LOL:

----------


## Ingrid

Աննան Արևանուռն է գրել, Լիզան՝ Բյուրը: Մյուսների մասին չգիտեմ: Ալֆան ու Մարին էլ հաստատ մասնակցում են, թե թե որն են գրել, միայն կասկածներ ունեմ, դեռ չեմ բարձրաձայնի:
Լիզայի գրող, շատ լավ պատմվածք էր, ապրես:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Աննան Արևանուռն է գրել, Լիզան՝ Բյուրը: Մյուսների մասին չգիտեմ: Ալֆան ու Մարին էլ հաստատ մասնակցում են, թե թե որն են գրել, միայն կասկածներ ունեմ, դեռ չեմ բարձրաձայնի:
> Լիզայի գրող, շատ լավ պատմվածք էր, ապրես:


ժամանակի սղության պատճառով ես չեմ մասնակցել :Smile: 

այսպիսի գրառում ունեի



> բոլոր պատմություններն էլ գեղեցիկ էին:
>  «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր»-ի հեղինակը հենց պարով տպավորված է գրել: Միգուցե պարը թելադրում է այլ, եթերային, վերացական մտքեր, ո՛չ առօրյա , բայց սա էլ այսպիսին է, իսկ որ Հայաստանում բնակվողների շատ մեծ տոկոսը .դժվար ապրուստի» կարգավիճակու՞մ են՝ Ահա...
> 
> դիտելով տեսահոլովակը, այդ օրը գրեցի  https://www.facebook.com/groups/fm10.../?notif_t=like
> 
> Լիլիթն այլևս Լիլո էր...
> Լիլոն առաջին անգամ գնացել է հանդիպման Սահակի հետ: Երկար զրուցել են, սուրճ խմել բացօթյաա սրճարանում, ձեռք-ձեռքի քայլել երևանյան փողոցներով, միասին երգել «Երևանի գիշերներում Լուսնի ափսեն է գլորվում Ու հեռավոր արվարձանում Արծաթե հետքն է իր թողնում...»
> Լիլոն ակընդետ նայում էր Սահակի աչքերին, կարևոր չէր որ մութ էր...
> Լիլոն ուզում էր երեկոն գիշեր չդառնար...
> ...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լիլոն ո՞վ ա, Արևանուռ ջան:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013), Արևանուռ (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լիլոն ո՞վ ա, Արևանուռ ջան:


թե չէ չգիտես  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Աննայի հեղինակը բոտ ա: Անցյալ անգամվա Աննայի հիման վրա գեներացված գործ ա ծրագրի կողմից:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (20.03.2013), Տրիբուն (20.03.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Լիլոն ո՞վ ա, Արևանուռ ջան:


Լիլոն կլիներ կերպարը, ում մասին ես կգրեի պատմություն  ներկայացված պարի մոտիվով

----------


## ivy

Էս մրցույթի գիտեք ինչն է հավես: Ոնց որ էն «Հայելի» մուլտը լինի: Որ ամեն մեկը մեջը նայելով իրեն է տեսնում ու իր մասին պատմում...
Այ էդքան տարբեր ենք մենք ամեն ինչ ընկալում  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013), Արէա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլոն կլիներ կերպարը, ում մասին ես կգրեի պատմություն  ներկայացված պարի մոտիվով


Ափսոս ժամանակ չեք ունեցել:

----------


## Smokie

> չկա-չկա, ես սկսում եմ 
> 1. Մեֆ
> 2. Ռիփ
> 3. Լիզբեթ
> 4. Ալֆա
> 5. Գալ
> 6. Ռիփ
> 7. Արևանուռ
> 8. Այբ
> ...


Իսկ ես քանի գնում այդքան ավելի եմ համոզվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> ես գիտեմ


Բա որ ասում էի Դայանան ա գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես գիտեմ


Դայ ջան, էս մրցույթում չար խաղեր են գնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Աննայի հեղինակը բոտ ա: Անցյալ անգամվա Աննայի հիման վրա գեներացված գործ ա ծրագրի կողմից:


Աննայի հեղինակին գիտեմ, նա ոչ ոքու գրառումն իր համար հենք չի դարձրել, գրել է իր տպավորություններն, ի դեպ՝ նա առաջին անգամ է արձակ ոճում գրում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա որ ասում էի Դայանան ա գրել


հա Սմոքի ջան, տենց էլ կա  :LOL:  մենակ թե ոչ իններորդը

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Աննայի հեղինակին գիտեմ, նա ոչ ոքու գրառումն իր համար հենք չի դարձրել, գրել է իր տպավորություններն, ի դեպ՝ նա առաջին անգամ է արձակ ոճում գրում


Կատակ էի անում Արևանուռ ջան...  :Smile: 
Պարզապես շատ նման էր անցյալ մրցույթի համանուն հերուսուհով պատմվածքին:

----------


## ivy

> Աննայի հեղինակին գիտեմ, նա ոչ ոքու գրառումն իր համար հենք չի դարձրել, գրել է իր տպավորություններն, ի դեպ՝ նա առաջին անգամ է արձակ ոճում գրում


Լուսնթագը...

----------

Դավիթ (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աննայի հեղինակին գիտեմ, նա ոչ ոքու գրառումն իր համար հենք չի դարձրել, գրել է իր տպավորություններն, ի դեպ՝ նա առաջին անգամ է արձակ ոճում գրում


Լուսնթագ Լուսինե

----------


## ivy

Էս գուշակումները սկսել են բոլորի նյարդերին ազդել, երևի պիտի հանել կանոններից, ոնց որ առաջ էր:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

:Վարդ: 


> Կատակ էի անում Արևանուռ ջան... 
> Պարզապես շատ նման էր անցյալ մրցույթի համանուն հերուսուհով պատմվածքին:

----------

Գալաթեա (20.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> չկա-չկա, ես սկսում եմ 
> 1. Մեֆ
> 2. Ռիփ
> 3. Լիզբեթ
> 4. Ալֆա
> 5. Գալ
> 6. Ռիփ
> 7. Արևանուռ
> 8. Այբ
> ...


Մեջս տպավորվել ա Դայանայի ասածը, որ ինքը հոգեբուժարան էր տեսնում:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (20.03.2013), Smokie (20.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ասում եմ կարող ա՞ Վերապրումը Ivy-ինն ա :Xeloq:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հուսով եմ՝ չեմ նեղացրել հեղինակին: Չունեի նման մտադրություն...
Փասա-փուսես հավաքեմ էս թեմայից քանի շուտ ա: 
Կարծիքներս գրել եմ, քվեարկությունս արել եմ: 

Մի բան ա վատ, որ Մեֆը նեղվեց ու ու էլ ոչ մի տարբերակի մասին չի խոսում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս գուշակումները սկսել են բոլորի նյարդերին ազդել, երևի պիտի հանել կանոններից, ոնց որ առաջ էր:


բայց ինձ դուր ա գալիս, հատկապես էս մրցույթինը …ՃՃ




> Ասում եմ կարող ա՞ Վերապրումը Ivy-ինն ա


Ռիփը ճիշտ ա ասում, որ դու համով ես գուշակում  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս գուշակումները սկսել են բոլորի նյարդերին ազդել, երևի պիտի հանել կանոններից, ոնց որ առաջ էր:


Ինչի՞: Հետաքրքիրն էն ա որ սաղ գուշակությունների ժամանակ իրանց մատնում են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այվի ջան, կներես որ կոպիտ եմ եղել…

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս գուշակումները սկսել են բոլորի նյարդերին ազդել, երևի պիտի հանել կանոններից, ոնց որ առաջ էր:


Ինչի՞: Հետաքրքիրն էն ա որ սաղ գուշակությունների ժամանակ իրանց մատնում են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հուսով եմ՝ չեմ նեղացրել հեղինակին: Չունեի նման մտադրություն...
> Փասա-փուսես հավաքեմ էս թեմայից քանի շուտ ա: 
> Կարծիքներս գրել եմ, քվեարկությունս արել եմ: 
> 
> Մի բան ա վատ, որ Մեֆը նեղվեց ու ու էլ ոչ մի տարբերակի մասին չի խոսում...


Կարծում եմ՝ չես նեղացրել: Գալ, մնա, ստեղ ուրախ ա:

Դե Մեֆը սենց թե նենց չէր էլ խոսում, էդքան էլ բզեցինք:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարծում եմ՝ չես նեղացրել: Գալ, մնա, ստեղ ուրախ ա:
> 
> Դե Մեֆը սենց թե նենց չէր էլ խոսում, էդքան էլ բզեցինք:


Ու եսիմ է...

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեջս տպավորվել ա Դայանայի ասածը, որ ինքը հոգեբուժարան էր տեսնում:


Հա, բայց հոգեբուժարան տեսնելն ու հոգեբուժական տերմիններով գրել կարողանալը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, Սմոքի ջան  :Jpit: ։

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Ingrid (20.03.2013), Վոլտերա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Հա, բայց հոգեբուժարան տեսնելն ու հոգեբուժական տերմիններով գրել կարողանալը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, *Սմոքի ջան* ։


Այ էստեղ լրիվ խառնեցին սաղ :Jpit:  :LOL:

----------

Արէա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

LisBeth-ի խոսքերից  
Մեջս տպավորվել ա Դայանայի ասածը, որ ինքը հոգեբուժարան էր տեսնում:




> Հա, բայց հոգեբուժարան տեսնելն ու հոգեբուժական տերմիններով գրել կարողանալը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, *Սմոքի* ջան ։


Բա Սմոքին ո՞ւր ա  :Pardon:

----------


## LisBeth

5. Ցպահանջ - ամեն մի տարբերակ կարդալուց աշխատում եմ տեսնել էն, ինչ տեսել ա հեղինակը: Այս մեկի դեպքում դա հաջողվում ա առանց դժվարության: Չնայած գործող անձանց պակաս կար, ու դա չէր լրացնում նամակին լիարժեք մասնակից դարձնելը /որն ի դեպ ըստ իս ավելի շուտ հեռացնում էր պարից, քան հակառակը, էնտեղ նամակն հայտնվում էր գրեթե վերջում ու անսպասելի հերոսուհու համար/, պարի լրիվ արտացոլումն էր: Ներկայացված տարբերակներից ամենահաջողվածն եմ համարում:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Արէա (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, բայց հոգեբուժարան տեսնելն ու հոգեբուժական տերմիններով գրել կարողանալը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, Սմոքի ջան ։


լավ խորհրդատու ունենալն էլ  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

Սմոքին ինձնից շուտ արձագանքեց  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> չկա-չկա, ես սկսում եմ 
> 1. Մեֆ
> 2. Ռիփ
> 3. Լիզբեթ
> 4. Ալֆա
> 5. Գալ
> 6. Ռիփ
> 7. Արևանուռ
> 8. Այբ
> ...


Ինձ թվում ա՝ առաջին տարբերակն ա Արևանուռը: Հինգերորդը Գալաթեա՞ն ա: Եսիմ, ինձ չի թվում: Կամ ով իմանա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այ էստեղ լրիվ խառնեցին սաղ





> LisBeth-ի խոսքերից  
> Մեջս տպավորվել ա Դայանայի ասածը, որ ինքը հոգեբուժարան էր տեսնում:
> 
> 
> 
> Բա Սմոքին ո՞ւր ա


Վայ  :LOL: ։ Ուղղակի տպավորվել էր, որ Սմոքին էլ էր համարում, որ դա Դայանան կարող ա գրած լինի, դրա համար մեխանիկորեն Սմոքիի անունն եմ գրել  :Jpit: ։

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013), LisBeth (20.03.2013), Smokie (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ առաջին տարբերակն ա Արևանուռը: Հինգերորդը Գալաթեա՞ն ա: Եսիմ, ինձ չի թվում: Կամ ով իմանա:


Շին, դու անսլուխ ես:  :Beee:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Աննայի հեղինակին գիտեմ, նա ոչ ոքու գրառումն իր համար հենք չի դարձրել, գրել է իր տպավորություններն, ի դեպ՝ նա առաջին անգամ է արձակ ոճում գրում



ՈՒրեմն ես էլ գիտեմ:

----------


## Smokie

> Վայ ։ Ուղղակի տպավորվել էր, որ Սմոքին էլ էր համարում, որ դա Դայանան կարող ա գրած լինի, դրա համար մեխանիկորեն Սմոքիի անունն եմ գրել ։


Հա՞, ես էլ ասեցի տակը դրած շնորհակալությունս ա հաշվի առնվել: :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՈՒրեմն ես էլ գիտեմ:


սաղն էլ գիտեն

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դու անսլուխ ես:


Բան չասի  :Jpit:  Բայց ախր առաջին տարբերակի Հ. Գ.-ն իմ կարծիքով տղամարդու գրած չէր, կամ էլ ով իմանա, գուցե Մեֆը մի չքնաղ աղջիկ է :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (20.03.2013), Դավիթ (20.03.2013), Տրիբուն (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս գուշակումները սկսել են բոլորի նյարդերին ազդել, երևի պիտի հանել կանոններից, ոնց որ առաջ էր:


Հա՞ որ։ Էդ ու՞մ նյարդերի վրա են ազդել։ Ես որ էդպիսի դեպք չեմ նկատել դեռ...  :Unsure:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, չէի ուզում ասեի, բայց, լավ... էդ ցուցակի 5-րդ կետը վերանայեք: 
Ցպահանջը իմը չի  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բան չասի  Բայց ախր առաջին տարբերակի Հ. Գ.-ն իմ կարծիքով տղամարդու գրած չէր, կամ էլ ով իմանա, գուցե Մեֆը մի չքնաղ աղջիկ է


Այ մարդ, ի՞նչ Մեֆ  :LOL: ։ Մեֆը չէր կարող տենց գրել։ Մոռացե՞լ եք, որ ինքը ոնց խոսում, նենց էլ գրում ա  :LOL: ։

Չքնաղ աղջկա հետ կապված. իսկապես, ի՞նչ իմանաս՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ նրան ոչ ոք չի տեսել  :LOL: ։

----------

Շինարար (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հուսով եմ՝ չեմ նեղացրել հեղինակին: Չունեի նման մտադրություն...
> Փասա-փուսես հավաքեմ էս թեմայից քանի շուտ ա: 
> Կարծիքներս գրել եմ, քվեարկությունս արել եմ: 
> 
> Մի բան ա վատ, որ Մեֆը նեղվեց ու ու էլ ոչ մի տարբերակի մասին չի խոսում...



Մեֆը նեղվելու տեղ չունի, Գալ ջան: Կարծիք ա` ասել եմ, էդպես եմ ընկալել, նեղանալու պահը ո՞րն ա, էհ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բան չասի  Բայց ախր առաջին տարբերակի Հ. Գ.-ն իմ կարծիքով տղամարդու գրած չէր, կամ էլ ով իմանա, գուցե Մեֆը մի չքնաղ աղջիկ է


Շին, էդ տարբերակը Մեֆին վերագրելը պատիժ ա :ՃՃ




> Ժող, չէի ուզում ասեի, բայց, լավ... էդ ցուցակի 5-րդ կետը վերանայեք: 
> Ցպահանջը իմը չի


ասա, ասա, Լիզան էլ իմը չի …ՃՃ

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը նեղվելու տեղ չունի, Գալ ջան: Կարծիք ա` ասել եմ, էդպես եմ ընկալել, նեղանալու պահը ո՞րն ա, էհ:


ունի Դավ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ասա, ասա, Լիզան էլ իմը չի …ՃՃ


Հա բա...
Լիզան Սմոքին ա գրել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, էդ տարբերակը Մեֆին վերագրելը պատիժ ա :ՃՃ
> 
> 
> ասա, ասա, Լիզան էլ իմը չի …ՃՃ


Ուղղակի եթե հինգերորդը Գալն ա գրել, դա վերջնականապես ապացուցում ա ապացուցման էլ ոչ մի կարիք չունեցող ճշմարտությունը. ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում  :Jpit:  Չնայած նայեցի նորից, ըստ էության ոչ մի այնպիսի հանցանք չկար էդ գործում, որ անկարելի լիներ Գալաթեային վերագրել, բացի էն, որ գոնե իմ կարծիքով իրա չափ հասուն չի, կամ էլ որոշ ընթերցող չի էդքան հասուն, որ հասկանա, վերջը խառն ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շին, էդ տարբերակը Մեֆին վերագրելը պատիժ ա :ՃՃ
> 
> 
> ասա, ասա, Լիզան էլ իմը չի …ՃՃ


Դե հա, պարզ ա, որ ոչ մի տարբերակն էլ ոչ մեկինը չի։ Նախորդ մրցույթները դեռ չե՞ն ապացուցել, որ երբ մարդիկ ասում են, որ իրանք չեն հեղինակը, պետք ա անվերապահորեն հավատալ  :Yes: ։

----------

Շինարար (20.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Հա բա...
> Լիզան Սմոքին ա գրել:


Վայ քու արա՜ :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե հա, պարզ ա, որ ոչ մի տարբերակն էլ ոչ մեկինը չի։ Նախորդ մրցույթները դեռ չե՞ն ապացուցել, որ երբ մարդիկ ասում են, որ իրանք չեն հեղինակը, պետք ա անվերապահորեն հավատալ ։


Ախր, Բյուրի խորամանկությունները էնքան միամիտ են: Հենց ուղարկեց, սկսեց լաց լինել, թե չի հասցնում վերջաբան գրել: Արդեն էդ պահից պարզ էր, որ ինքը մասնակցելու ա ու իր ուղարկածը լինելու վերջին տարբերակներից մեկը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վայ քու արա՜


Տերմինակոխ անելն էլ Բյուրն ա սովորացրել: Էն առաջին էպիզոդ, երկրորդ սեզոն...էդ պահերը  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ախր, Բյուրի խորամանկությունները էնքան միամիտ են: Հենց ուղարկեց, սկսեց լաց լինել, թե չի հասցնում վերջաբան գրել: Արդեն էդ պահից պարզ էր, որ ինքը մասնակցելու ա ու իր ուղարկածը լինելու վերջին տարբերակներից մեկը:


Թե ասա՝ ո՞ր մեկինը միամիտ չի  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Շինարար (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ունի Դավ…


Քամ օն, բռօ: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր, Բյուրի խորամանկությունները էնքան միամիտ են: Հենց ուղարկեց, սկսեց լաց լինել, թե չի հասցնում վերջաբան գրել: Արդեն էդ պահից պարզ էր, որ ինքը մասնակցելու ա ու իր ուղարկածը լինելու վերջին տարբերակներից մեկը:


Շին, եթե ստեղ մի միամիտ մարդ կա, էդ դու ես :ՃՃ

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Շին, եթե ստեղ մի միամիտ մարդ կա, էդ դու ես :ՃՃ


Իրան կարելի ա, ինքը լոռեցի ա  :Love:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ միակ տարբերակը, որի մասին «չարախոսեցի», «Ժպտացող տանիքներն» էր, բայց ամենաշատը էդ տարբերակն եմ հավանել, ու հաստատ պահի տակ չի եղել, օրեր անցնում են, ավելի եմ հավանում: Էն ասածսբացասական բաներից հետ չեմ կանգնում, բայց իրոք շատ լավն ա: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ուղղակի եթե հինգերորդը Գալն ա գրել, դա վերջնականապես ապացուցում ա ապացուցման էլ ոչ մի կարիք չունեցող ճշմարտությունը. ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում  Չնայած նայեցի նորից, ըստ էության ոչ մի այնպիսի հանցանք չկար էդ գործում, որ անկարելի լիներ Գալաթեային վերագրել, բացի էն, որ գոնե իմ կարծիքով իրա չափ հասուն չի, կամ էլ որոշ ընթերցող չի էդքան հասուն, որ հասկանա, վերջը խառն ա:



Իմ կարծիքով, Գալը էքսպերիմենտացրել ա վերջը էս անգամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ մարդ, ի՞նչ Մեֆ ։ Մեֆը չէր կարող տենց գրել։ Մոռացե՞լ եք, որ ինքը ոնց խոսում, նենց էլ գրում ա ։
> 
> Չքնաղ աղջկա հետ կապված. իսկապես, ի՞նչ իմանաս՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ նրան ոչ ոք չի տեսել ։


Մեֆը կարա աղջիկ լինի, կարա տղա լինի, կարա հերմաֆրոդիտ լինի, կարա դաժե խխունջ լինի ....բայց չքնաղ հաստատ չի կարա լինի:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ կարծիքով, Գալը էքսպերիմենտացրել ա վերջը էս անգամ:


Ասում եմ, չունեմ ես կապ 5-ի հետ... 
Ներկայացված տարբերակ ունեմ, բայց դա չի:

----------

Դավիթ (20.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

6.Ժպտացող տանիքներ - մենակ ինձ ա սա ինչ-որ չափածո հիշացնում :Think:  Դաժե կարամ ասեմ ում կատարմամբ: Մյուս կողմից էլ Թոմի նկարագրությունը լրիվ ուրիշ մարդու ա մեջբերում: Հավես էր, ֆանտաստիկ, բայց մի տեսակ մանկամիտ, երևակայական ընկեր ու տենց բաներ: Պարի հետ ասոցացվում էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասում եմ, չունեմ ես կապ 5-ի հետ... 
> Ներկայացված տարներակ ունեմ, բայց դա չի:


Կարո՞ղ ա երրորդը  :Huh:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարո՞ղ ա երրորդը


Չեմ ասելու... հազիվ ոչ մեկ գլխի չի ընկնում որն ա իմը...
Մի քիչ վայելեմ էդ պահը  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քամ օն, բռօ:


 :Smile:  Չեմ նեղվել, բայց վիրավորվել եմ… վիրավոր լորիկ եմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ ասելու... հազիվ ոչ մեկ գլխի չի ընկնում որն ա իմը...
> Մի քիչ վայելեմ էդ պահը


լավ, էլ չեմ բարձրաձայնի, որ Ցպահանջը դու ես

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ նեղվել, բայց վիրավորվել եմ… վիրավոր լորիկ եմ…


տեղն ա քեզ

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չեմ նեղվել, բայց վիրավորվել եմ… վիրավոր լորիկ եմ…


Ըստ վերևի նկարի, լորիկ լինելուց բավականին հեռու ես:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ նեղվել, բայց վիրավորվել եմ… վիրավոր լորիկ եմ…


Նվիրում եմ անուշ ախպորս ....

----------

Mephistopheles (20.03.2013), Գալաթեա (20.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

7.Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր...- համ զարմանում եմ, որ ձայներ ա հավաքում, համ զարմանում եմ, որ եմ զարմանում: Մի կողմից վատ չի, լավ ա գրած, հստակ սյուժե, պարզ ու հասկանալի, մյուս կողմից պարի բացակայություն, թեմայի ու որոշ արտահայտությունների շաբլոն լինելը: Իրական կյանքից վերցրած, իրականությունը ընթացքում չկորցրած:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Տարբերակ 9.
Լիզայի ձայները*

Մրցույթի լավագույն պատմվածքը, որպես պատմվածք: Թեև հեղինակը ներկայացրել էր կլիպի մեջի պարուհուն,  «Դուռը փակվեց ու վայրկյաններ անց ներս մտավ վախեցած բարձրահասակ մի գունատ աղջիկ, շագանակագույն երկար հյուսով, նուրբ ու երկար մատներով, չթից հասարակ զգեստով, ոտաբոբիկ»,  պատմվածքը ավելի շատ ինքնուրույն տեսք ստացավ, քան թե որպես կլիպի ոգեշնչում: Հետաքրքիր գործ էր: Կարդալու ընթացքում  հայտնվում ես բժշկի առանձնասենյակում և հետևում Լիզային: Ահագին նոր բժշկական տերմիններ սովորեցի: :Smile:  Վերջը իմ ճաշակով չի, բայց որպես կոնտրաստ ամբողջ պատմվածքին` աշխատում է:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Alphaone (20.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 7.Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր...- համ զարմանում եմ, որ ձայներ ա հավաքում, համ զարմանում եմ, որ եմ զարմանում: Մի կողմից վատ չի, լավ ա գրած, հստակ սյուժե, պարզ ու հասկանալի, մյուս կողմից պարի բացակայություն, թեմայի ու որոշ արտահայտությունների շաբլոն լինելը: Իրական կյանքից վերցրած, իրականությունը ընթացքում չկորցրած:


Լիզբեթ, դու ինձ դուր ես գալիս  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), LisBeth (21.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լիզբեթ, դու ինձ դուր ես գալիս


Բա էդ նույն յոթերորդը որ ես հավանում եմ, ոչ մեկիդ դուր չեմ գալիս  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա էդ նույն յոթերորդը որ ես հավանում եմ, ոչ մեկիդ դուր չեմ գալիս


Բայց Լիզբեթը շատ կրեատիվ ձևով բացասական կարծիք ա հայտնել, չե՞ս զգում: Ինքն էլ ա զարմանում, որ դու ձայն ես տվել  :Beee:

----------


## Արէա

> Ժող, չէի ուզում ասեի, բայց, լավ... էդ ցուցակի 5-րդ կետը վերանայեք: 
> Ցպահանջը իմը չի


Ո՞նց:
Ո՞վ ա գրել էս Ցպահանջը  :Shout: 
ի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞նց:
> Ո՞վ ա գրել էս Ցպահանջը 
> ի


Գալը չի  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ո՞նց:
> Ո՞վ ա գրել էս Ցպահանջը 
> ի


Իմ կարծիքով՝ Իվուն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով՝ Իվուն:


Իվուն էլ չի  :Jpit: 
Լիզայի հեղինակն ա:

----------


## Արէա

> Իմ կարծիքով՝ Իվուն:


Լո՞ւրջ, դզեց:




> Իվուն էլ չի 
> Լիզայի հեղինակն ա:


Բացառվում ա մի ուրիշ կարգի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իվուն էլ չի 
> Լիզայի հեղինակն ա:


Երրորդինն էլ կարա լինի: 
Պարը մի տեսակ նույն ձևի էին տեսել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երրորդինն էլ կարա լինի: 
> Պարը մի տեսակ նույն ձևի էին տեսել:


Ուրեմն երրորդի ու Լիզայի, որը նաև Իվուն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

Պահ, նենց մի սաղ ձեր վրից գցումեք, ես եմ հեղինակը, ես:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Արէա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պահ, նենց մի սաղ ձեր վրից գցումեք, ես եմ հեղինակը, ես:


Որի՞նը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որի՞նը:


Յոթերորդը  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (20.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Որի՞նը:


Բոլորին էլ համաձայն եմ, ինչ ա եղել, որը հավան չեք, ինձ տվեք :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոլորին էլ համաձայն եմ, ինչ ա եղել, որը հավան չեք, ինձ տվեք


դե ասում եմ` յոթերորդը քեզ վերցրու, որ մենակ մի ձայն ստացած լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բոլորին էլ համաձայն եմ, ինչ ա եղել, որը հավան չեք, ինձ տվեք


Հմ... Առաջինը կվերցնե՞ս:
Էն, որ Մեֆինն ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013), Արէա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հմ... Առաջինը կվերցնե՞ս:
> Էն, որ Մեֆինն ա:


Աաա, չէի ուզի դա, որովհետև կանացի Հ.Գ. ունի, բայց դե ասել եմ, պրծել, ճարս ինչ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Հիմա Ցպահանջն ո՞վ ա վերցնում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հիմա Ցպահանջն ո՞վ ա վերցնում:


Վերցնելը Շինը կվերցնի... բայց գրել ա Այվին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աաա, չէի ուզի դա, որովհետև կանացի Հ.Գ. ունի, բայց դե ասել եմ, պրծել, ճարս ինչ:


ախ դու կանացիից ես վախենում, հա՞: դե ուրեմն երեքը քեզ  :Angry2:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմա Ցպահանջն ո՞վ ա վերցնում:


Ցպահանջը, եթե տենց գովացած չլինեիր, նոր թաքուն Բյուրին էի ասում, կմտածեի՝ դու ես գրել, Արեա ջան:

----------


## Արէա

> Ցպահանջը, եթե տենց գովացած չլինեիր, նոր թաքուն Բյուրին էի ասում, կմտածեի՝ դու ես գրել, Արեա ջան:


չէ, ես չեմ կարա տենց բան գրեմ:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, կներես որ կոպիտ եմ եղել…


Կոպիտ չէիր, ուսուցչի տոնով էիր խոսում, ինձ փոքր հիմար աղջիկ զգացի, մի քիչ նյարդայնացա: Բայց դե հետո խոսեցի, անցավ, ես տենց երկար չեմ մնում նեղված, իմ տրամադրությունը շատ արագ ա փոխվում վատից լավ ու լավից վատ  :Smile: 
Իզուր ես վատ զգացել... Լուրջ  :Smile: 




> Հա՞ որ։ Էդ ու՞մ նյարդերի վրա են ազդել։ Ես որ էդպիսի դեպք չեմ նկատել դեռ...


Ան, անցյալ մրցույթին ինքդ էլ էիր գրել «հեղինակներին գուշակելը խաղի կանոնների դեմ չի, բայց կարծես ներքին կարգով չի խրախուսվում»: Օրինակ՝ անցյալ անգամվա Չուկի գուշակություններից ահագին մարդ նյարդայնացել էր, չգիտես ինչի... Հիմա էլ Բյուրի՝ «սկսենք գուշակել» առաջարկությանը նույնպես դեմ էին մի երկու հոգի կամ առնվազն մեկը:
Բայց եթե բոլորը կողմ են, ես խնդիր չունեմ, հատկապես, որ մենակ վերջին երկու տարբերակի հեղինակին չգիտեմ, թե կուզեք կարող եմ մնացածին ասել  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2013), Արէա (20.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> չէ, ես չեմ կարա տենց բան գրեմ:


Հա հեչ, դու ուր, գրելն ուր: Էն մրցույթին էլ ես հաղթեցի:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013), CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> թե կուզեք կարող եմ մնացածին ասել


չէ, մի ասա  :LOL:

----------

ivy (20.03.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Հա հեչ, դու ուր, գրելն ուր: Էն մրցույթին էլ ես հաղթեցի:


Էն հեչ, պատահական ստացվեց:

----------


## Dayana

> Ան, անցյալ մրցույթին ինքդ էլ էիր գրել «հեղինակներին գուշակելը խաղի կանոնների դեմ չի, բայց կարծես ներքին կարգով չի խրախուսվում»: Օրինակ՝ անցյալ անգամվա Չուկի գուշակություններից ահագին մարդ նյարդայնացել էր, չգիտես ինչի... Հիմա էլ Բյուրի՝ «սկսենք գուշակել» առաջարկությանը նույնպես դեմ էին մի երկու հոգի կամ առնվազն մեկը:
> Բայց եթե բոլորը կողմ են, ես խնդիր չունեմ, հատկապես, որ մենակ վերջին երկու տարբերակի հեղինակին չգիտեմ, թե կուզեք կարող եմ մնացածին ասել


Էդ առնվազն մեկը ես էի:  :Smile: 

Ես սիրում եմ թեման ակտիվացնել, ազարտի գցել մարդկանց, որ կարդան ու քվեարկեն, սիրում եմ դիտավորյալ կեղծ գուշակումները, բայց հենց հեղինակի իրական անունը տեղադրվում ա, մի տեսակ անարդար եմ համարում քվեարկելը: Էս անգամ շատ հավանել եմ Ցպահանջը, Վերապրումն ու Լիզայի առաջին մասը, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ ձայն չեմ տալիս, քանի որ հեղինակներին գիտեմ. ինքս եմ գուշակել, ոչ ոք չի հուշել:

Ցպահանջում մի նախադասություն կա, որից հեղինակին՝ ինչպես Գալաթեան ասեց ՝ նույնիսկ ֆիստաշկայի վազան կճանաչեր, իսկ մյուս երկուսն արդեն շարադրանքից երևացին:

----------

Շինարար (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ առնվազն մեկը ես էի: 
> 
> Ես սիրում եմ թեման ակտիվացնել, ազարտի գցել մարդկանց, որ կարդան ու քվեարկեն, սիրում եմ դիտավորյալ կեղծ գուշակումները, բայց հենց հեղինակի իրական անունը տեղադրվում ա, մի տեսակ անարդար եմ համարում քվեարկելը: Էս անգամ շատ հավանել եմ Ցպահանջը, Վերապրումն ու Լիզայի առաջին մասը, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ ձայն չեմ տալիս, քանի որ հեղինակներին գիտեմ. ինքս եմ գուշակել, ոչ ոք չի հուշել:
> 
> Ցպահանջում մի նախադասություն կա, որից հեղինակին՝ ինչպես Գալաթեան ասեց ՝ նույնիսկ ֆիստաշկայի վազան կճանաչեր, իսկ մյուս երկուսն արդեն շարադրանքից երևացին:


Դայ, ի՞նչ գիտես թե բըլթ չեմ արել  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, ի՞նչ գիտես թե բըլթ չեմ արել


այ բալամ քո գուշակությունների համար չեմ ասում, դու քո ճ/շ-երի հարցը լուծի  :Tongue:

----------


## LisBeth

8. Զրոն - ուրեմն սկսեմ վերջի տեսարանից... շատ հուզումնալից ու բնական ա ամեն ինչ, ու եթե սկզբի մի քանի խանգարող հանգամանքները չլինեին շատ ազդեցիկ ավարտ կլիներ: Սակայն անպատասխան սերը, որ տենց էլ մնում ա առանց լուծում, ոչ մաշվում ա, ոչ պակասում, մի բան էլ զրկում ա հերոսուհուն անձնական կյանքից մի տեսակ անհավանական, անբնական ա թվում: Պարի մասով էլ` կար, նույնիսկ կարելի էր նկատելորտեղ ա ինքը սկսվում, կարծում եմ դա էլ բավական ա:



> Կտրված թելն էլ ինչքան կապես, առաջվանը չի լինի. հանգույցը մնում է:


 կտրված թել, կոտրած բաժակ -- սիրտ ևն` ծեծված համեմատություն, որը տեղին էլ չէր, քանի որ կապն տենց էլ կտրված մնաց:

----------

Այբ (21.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> 8. Զրոն - ուրեմն սկսեմ վերջի տեսարանից... շատ հուզումնալից ու բնական ա ամեն ինչ, ու եթե սկզբի մի քանի խանգարող հանգամանքները չլինեին շատ ազդեցիկ ավարտ կլիներ: Սակայն անպատասխան սերը, որ տենց էլ մնում ա առանց լուծում, ոչ մաշվում ա, ոչ պակասում, *մի բան էլ զրկում ա հերոսուհուն անձնական կյանքից* մի տեսակ անհավանական, անբնական ա թվում: Պարի մասով էլ` կար, նույնիսկ կարելի էր նկատելորտեղ ա ինքը սկսվում, կարծում եմ դա էլ բավական ա:
>  կտրված թել, կոտրած բաժակ -- սիրտ ևն` ծեծված համեմատություն, որը տեղին էլ չէր, քանի որ կապն տենց էլ կտրված մնաց:


Բայց  որտե՞ղ ա նշված, որ անպատասխան սիրո պատճառով ա հերոսուհին մահանում:

----------


## LisBeth

Ուրեմն Լիզան. իրա մասին երկար երևի խոսամ, իսկ մինչ այդ հարց հոգեբուժին  :Smile: , հոգեբանները նույնպես կարող են պատասխանել, եթե գիտեն: Հոգեկան հիվանդությունների ժամանակ լավանալու դեպքում, դեղակարգավորումից, քննադատության ու գիտակցության վերականգնումից հետո հիվանդը հիշո՞ւմ է ինչ է կատարվել իր հետ հիվանդության ընթացքում կամ ինչեր է արել ինքը, թե ոչ:

----------


## LisBeth

Դավիթ ես չասի կյանքից ընդհանրապես, այլ անձնական կյանքից: Այսինքն ընտանիք, ամուսին, երեխաներ, կամ թեկուզ զուգընկեր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց  որտե՞ղ ա նշված, որ անպատասխան սիրո պատճառով ա հերոսուհին մահանում:


Դավ, ասում ա` անձնական կյանքից ա զրկում, ոչ թե կյանքից ընդհանրապես  :Jpit:  հետ ես սովորել հայերենի նրբություններին

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն Լիզան. իրա մասին երկար երևի խոսամ, իսկ մինչ այդ հարց հոգեբուժին , հոգեբանները նույնպես կարող են պատասխանել, եթե գիտեն: Հոգեկան հիվանդությունների ժամանակ լավանալու դեպքում, դեղակարգավորումից, քննադատության ու գիտակցության վերականգնումից հետո հիվանդը հիշո՞ւմ է ինչ է կատարվել իր հետ հիվանդության ընթացքում կամ ինչեր է արել ինքը, թե ոչ:


Մեծ մասամբ այո  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, շիզոֆրենիայի ժամանակ գիտակցության խանգարում չի լինում, դրա համար էլ հիշում է, եթե, իհարկե, կատատոնիկ շիզոֆրենիա չէ, որի ժամանակ կարող է լինել գիտակցության օնեյրոիդ խանգարում, ու հնարավոր է, որ հիվանդը ոչինչ չհիշի իր հետ կատարվածի մասին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), LisBeth (21.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ ես չասի կյանքից ընդհանրապես, այլ անձնական կյանքից: Այսինքն ընտանիք, ամուսին, երեխաներ, կամ թեկուզ զուգընկեր:




Հա, ընդունում եմ սխալս, անձնականը չէր գրանցվել մոտս:: :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Հա, ընդունում եմ սխալս, անձնականը չէր գրանցվել մոտս::


Պատահում ա  :Smile: ,  հավանել ես Զրոն, ուզում էիր պաշտպանել: Ես իրա վրա չեմ էլ հարձակվել: Դա ուղղակի կարծիք էր:

----------


## Smokie

*Ցպահանջ*-ում ավելի շատ հուզականություն էր, քան պատմություն, բայց էդ ամենը ՏԱՆՈՒՄ ԷՐ :Love:  Հեղինակին հարգեցի նաեւ էն բանի համար, որ գտել էր առաջադրանքը լուծելու հեշտ ձեւը: Ինքը իր պատմությունը չէր գրել ամբողջովին պարային տեսարանների հերթականությամբ, տեսարանները դասավորել էր ըստ իր տեսակետի (օրինակ հեռուստացույցը) ու դա իր մոտ շատ հաջող էր ստացվել: :Yes:  Բացի դրանից առեղծվածային ստեղծագործություն էր ու ընթերցողին էլ էր մտածելու ու հասկանալու տեղ տալիս: Ի տարբերություն «Կաղապար»-ի այստեղի գաղտնիքները չափի մեջ էին, չնայած դժվարությամբ հասկացա, որ նամակի հեղինակը հենց Արսենն էր՝ ընթերցողը «ՔԵԶ»-ին նայելով իհարկե Արսենին հասցեագրված կպատկերացնի, դա խորամանկ է, անսպասելի ու հետաքրքիր :Hands Up:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Պատահում ա ,  հավանել ես Զրոն, ուզում էիր պաշտպանել: Ես իրա վրա չեմ էլ հարձակվել: Դա ուղղակի կարծիք էր:




Չէ, պաշտպանելու հետ կապ չուներ:

----------


## Dayana

> Ան, անցյալ մրցույթին ինքդ էլ էիր գրել «հեղինակներին գուշակելը խաղի կանոնների դեմ չի, բայց կարծես ներքին կարգով չի խրախուսվում»: Օրինակ՝ անցյալ անգամվա Չուկի գուշակություններից ահագին մարդ նյարդայնացել էր, չգիտես ինչի... Հիմա էլ Բյուրի՝ «սկսենք գուշակել» առաջարկությանը նույնպես դեմ էին մի երկու հոգի կամ առնվազն մեկը:
> Բայց եթե բոլորը կողմ են, ես խնդիր չունեմ, հատկապես, որ մենակ վերջին երկու տարբերակի հեղինակին չգիտեմ, թե կուզեք կարող եմ մնացածին ասել





> Էդ առնվազն մեկը ես էի: 
> 
> Ես սիրում եմ թեման ակտիվացնել, ազարտի գցել մարդկանց, որ կարդան ու քվեարկեն, սիրում եմ դիտավորյալ կեղծ գուշակումները, բայց հենց հեղինակի իրական անունը տեղադրվում ա, մի տեսակ անարդար եմ համարում քվեարկելը: Էս անգամ շատ հավանել եմ Ցպահանջը, Վերապրումն ու Լիզայի առաջին մասը, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ ձայն չեմ տալիս, քանի որ հեղինակներին գիտեմ. ինքս եմ գուշակել, ոչ ոք չի հուշել:
> 
> Ցպահանջում մի նախադասություն կա, որից հեղինակին՝ ինչպես Գալաթեան ասեց ՝ նույնիսկ ֆիստաշկայի վազան կճանաչեր, իսկ մյուս երկուսն արդեն շարադրանքից երևացին:


Այվ, բայց էս գրածս չէր նշանակում, որ դեմ եմ գուշակումներին էս թեմայում։ (Ընդհանուր առմամբ դեմ եմ, մասնավոր դեպքում ՝ ոչ :Smile:  Տենց թեման ավելի ակտիվ ա լինում, ուրեմն արժի գրել, հատկապես, որ մեծ մասն արդեն քվեարկել ա։  :Yes:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ահագին մարդ դեռ չի քվեարկել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Ես հազար ներողություն, փաստորեն ես ոչ թե Վերապրումը չեմ հավանել, Ներսումն եմ հավանել։ Այ մարդ նենց անուններ են, մարդ խառնում ա  :Pardon:

----------

Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Եկել եմ՝ ասեմ, որ Լիլին ու Բյուրին սիրում եմ  :Love: 
Նորություն չէր, բայց էս մրցույթի շրջանակներում մոտս սրացում նկատվեց, չդիմացա :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քվեարկել եմ 2 տարբերակի օգտի, քանի որ կարդալուց հետո միայն էդ 2 տարբերակներն էին մեջս տպավորվել, մյուսները ոնց կարդավցել, ընենց էլ մոռացվել էին:

Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ ինքս ոչ մեկը չէի կարող գրած լինել (էդքան տաղանդ չունեմ), նաև քանի որ բավականին գրագետ էին գրված բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ, ուզում եմ մեծ շնորհակալություն հայտնել բոլոր հեղինակներին :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.03.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ թվում ա՝ վերջինը Smokie-ի ձեռքի գործն ա  :Xeloq: 

Իսկ Մարիի գրածը երևի «Ներսիցն» ա  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ ասելու... հազիվ ոչ մեկ գլխի չի ընկնում որն ա իմը...
> Մի քիչ վայելեմ էդ պահը


Ժող, բացի Կակտուսից, էլ ո՞վ ա նոր քվեարկել։ Վերջին անգամ որ նայել էի, քսան հոգի էին քվեարկել, հիմա քսաներկուս ա, բայց մյուս քվեարկողին չեմ գտնում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, բացի Կակտուսից, էլ ո՞վ ա նոր քվեարկել։ Վերջին անգամ որ նայել էի, քսան հոգի էին քվեարկել, հիմա քսաներկուս ա, բայց մյուս քվեարկողին չեմ գտնում ։


Սրտիկը  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (21.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Այս ինչ լարված վիճակ է ստեղծվել առաջին ու երկրոդ տեղերի հեղինակների համար: օօօօ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այս ինչ լարված վիճակ է ստեղծվել առաջին ու երկրոդ տեղերի հեղինակների համար: օօօօ


բա երրորդ տեղը  :Jpit:

----------


## Ingrid

> բա երրորդ տեղը


Հա, ուշադիր չէի, երրորդը վիճարկողների գործնն էլ գործ չէ:
Ինչ լավ է, որ ես մասնակից չեմ, հանգիստ վայելում եմ ընթացքը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, ուշադիր չէի, երրորդը վիճարկողների գործնն էլ գործ չէ:
> Ինչ լավ է, որ ես մասնակից չեմ, հանգիստ վայելում եմ ընթացքը:


Ինգրիդ ջան, դու չէի՞ր մի հարյուր անգամ գրել, որ մրցակիցներիդ գործերին ես անհամբեր սպասում...
Խաբել ե՞ս  :Not I:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինգրիդ ջան, դու չէի՞ր մի հարյուր անգամ գրել, որ մրցակիցներիդ գործերին ես անհամբեր սպասում...
> Խաբել ե՞ս


Գալ, Ինգրիդը ստեղ չկա: Իրա ձեռագիրը լավ գիտեմ: Կամ էլ հմտորեն խաբել ա  :Dntknw:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, Ինգրիդը ստեղ չկա: Իրա ձեռագիրը լավ գիտեմ: Կամ էլ *հմտորեն խաբել ա*


Դե առաջինը չի լինի էս մրցույթում  :Smile:

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ ջան, դու չէի՞ր մի հարյուր անգամ գրել, որ մրցակիցներիդ գործերին ես անհամբեր սպասում...
> Խաբել ե՞ս


 :Not I: [/COLOR][/QUOTE]
Վայ, Գալ ջան, ես էլ կանաչեցի գրածդ բառից՝ խաբել  :Bad:  
Բա որ ես մասնկացած լինեի, այդքան կգրեի՞, թե սպասում եմ, թե հրաշք գործ եմ գրել:  :LOL: 
Բայց, ինչ գիտես, կարող է՝ հիմա եմ խաբում: 
Էն սարսափ ֆիլմերի վերջաբանի պես կարող է վերջում մի գործի վրա հառնի անունս:  :LOL: 
Հա, դե մրցանակային տեղերի համար եմ պայքարում, դրա համար էլ ամեն օր այս թեմայում եմ, պարզ չէ, որ գրած գործ չունենայի, ինչու էի այսքան այս բաղչեքում ման գալիս:   :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ, Գալ ջան, ես էլ կանաչեցի գրածդ բառից՝ խաբել  
> Բա որ ես մասնկացած լինեի, այդքան կգրեի՞, թե սպասում եմ, թե հրաշք գործ եմ գրել: 
> Բայց, ինչ գիտես, կարող է՝ հիմա եմ խաբում: 
> Էն սարսափ ֆիլմերի վերջաբանի պես կարող է վերջում մի գործի վրա հառնի անունս: 
> Հա, դե մրցանակային տեղերի համար եմ պայքարում, դրա համար էլ ամեն օր այս թեմայում եմ, պարզ չէ, որ գրած գործ չունենայի, ինչու էի այսքան այս բաղչեքում ման գալիս:


Չլնի՞ Վախերը դու ես գրել: :-O Մնացած երեքի հեղինակներին գիտեմ:

----------


## Դավիթ

Եթե Ինգրիդը մասնակցել ա մրցույթին, հնարավոր ա`10-ի հեղինակը լինի:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013), Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ վերջինը Smokie-ի ձեռքի գործն ա 
> 
> Իսկ Մարիի գրածը երևի «Ներսիցն» ա


Մեղա-մեղա :Shok:

----------


## Ingrid

> Եթե Ինգրիդը մասնակցել ա մրցույթին, հնարավոր ա`10-ի հեղինակը լինի:


Ա՜, Դավիթ, իմ սիրած ոճի մեջ է, բայց եթե կարդացել ես այդ գործի մասին գրածս, կհասկանաս, որ ես չեմ:

----------

Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Չլնի՞ Վախերը դու ես գրել: :-O Մնացած երեքի հեղինակներին գիտեմ:


Վախերը ո՞ր մեկն էր, հիմա կարդամ, կասեմ՝ ես եմ, թե չէ:

----------


## Ingrid

> Չլնի՞ Վախերը դու ես գրել: :-O Մնացած երեքի հեղինակներին գիտեմ:


Լավն է, բայց ես թերապիստ չէի գրի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավն է, բայց ես թերապիստ չէի գրի:


բա ի՞նչ կգրեիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ingrid

> բա ի՞նչ կգրեիր


թերապևտ 
 :Jpit: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Smokie

*Զրո*ն էլ էր հոյակապ գործ: Սիրեցի: :Love:  Մյուս բոլոր պատմվածքների պես շատ արագ էր ընթերցվում: Գրագետ էր գրված, հետաքրքիր էր ու բովանդակալից:

Ըհը՛, մնաց քվեարկեմ :Jpit:

----------

Այբ (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

9. Լիզայի ձայները - բավական հետաքրքիր տարբերակ: Շարադրանքը լավն ա, տերմիններով ծանրաբեռնած չի, ու եթե մարդ հոգեբուժության հետ կապ էլ չունենա հասկանալու հետ խնդիրներ չեն լինի: Որպես պատմվածք հագեցած ա գործողություններով ու գործող անձանցով, բայց մի ավելորդ բան կար ինձ համար՝ դա Անյուտայի կերպարն էր: Երկար եմ մտածել, թե ո՞րն էր նրա դերը, ինչ-որ էական նշանակություն կա՞ այդ կերպարում, թե չէ: Մի խոսքով հետո հիմնական սյուժեն ինձ շեղեց: Վերջաբանը ահագին մտածելու տեղիք էր տալիս: Օրինակ՝ ո՞վ էր Պուտինան, ու ինչի՞ էր նա միշտ ինչ-որ մատանուց խոսում, ու հետևաբար ո՞վ էր բժիշկը: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա պարին, նկարագրությունները շատ շատ մոտ էին: Որպես պարի ինտերպրիտացիա ինքը իմ համար երկրորդ տեղում ա Ցպահանջից հետո:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> թերապևտ


բայց դրանք տարբեր բաներ չե՞ն

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բայց երրորդում թերապիստ ասելով հեղինակը նկատի ա ունեցել հոգեվերլուծողին:
Հոգեվերլուծողը թերապևտն ա՞:

----------

ivy (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց երրորդում թերապիստ ասելով հեղինակը նկատի ա ունեցել հոգեվերլուծողին:
> Հոգեվերլուծողը թերապևտն ա՞:


ես էլ եմ տենց կարծում: թերապևտը պիտի որ մենակ բժիշկ լինի, ընդհանուր բժիշկ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սրտիկը


Բա ինչի՞ էր ինձ թվացել, թե Սրտիկը մինչև էդ էր քվեարկել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ինչի՞ էր ինձ թվացել, թե Սրտիկը մինչև էդ էր քվեարկել ։


եսի՞մ, կարող ա մինչև էդ էր քվեարկել: ուղղակի ինձ թվաց էդ արանքում Լիզան մի ձայն ստացավ, ուրիշ ոչ մի գործ չստացավ: դրա համար ենթադրեցի, որ Սրտիկն ա. ոնց որ ինքը մենակ Լիզային ա քվեարկել:

----------


## Ingrid

[QUOTE=StrangeLittleGirl;2395008]ես էլ եմ տենց կարծում: թերապևտը պիտի որ մենակ բժիշկ լինի, ընդհանուր բժիշկ[/QUOT
Չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել , թե ինչ տարբերություններ կան այդ երկու բառերի իմաստների միջև, բայց գիտեմ, որ հայերեն թերապևտ բառը անգլերեն թարգմանվում է therapist.
Ու հայերենում չեմ հանդիպել թերապիստ բառին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց երրորդում թերապիստ ասելով հեղինակը նկատի ա ունեցել հոգեվերլուծողին:
> Հոգեվերլուծողը թերապևտն ա՞:


Դե, որ խորանանք, իրականում անգլերենում էլ therapist–ը հենց հոգեվերլուծողը չի, ցանկացած նեղ մասնագետի therapist են ասում, իսկ թե որ ոլորտի՝ դիմացից գրվող բառն ա հուշում՝ միասին կամ առանձին գրված։ Ամեն դեպքում անգլերենի therapist բառի հայերեն համարժեքը թերապևտն ա։ Ուղղակի հայերեն գրելիս, կարծում եմ, էդ բառը հոգեվերլուծող իմաստով օգտագործելն էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի։

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013), Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել , թե ինչ տարբերություններ կան այդ երկու բառերի իմաստների միջև, բայց գիտեմ, որ հայերեն թերապևտ բառը անգլերեն թարգմանվում է therapist.
> Ու հայերենում չեմ հանդիպել թերապիստ բառին:


Հըմ, հայերեն թերապևտն ընդհանուր բժիշկն ա, որն անգլերեն GP-ն ա` general practitioner, generalist և այլն: Իսկ therapist բառի տակ անգլերենում ուրիշ բաներ են հասկանում: Կարա լինի psychotherapist, physiotherapist, speech and language therapist, որոնք հայերեն կլինեն պսիխոթերապևտ, ֆիզիոթերապևտ, լոգոպեդ: Բայց էս վերջիններին անգլերենում կարճ ասում են նաև therapist« ինչը հայերեն թերապևտ ասել չի լինի, որովհետև կընկնենք ուրիշ ոլորտ: Ինչևէ, սա իմ կարծիքն ա: Հույս ունեմ` հեղինակը կբացատրի, թե ինչու ա թերապիստ գրել, ոչ թե հոգեթերապևտ:

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Բյուր, քանի որ ես հստակ տարբերակումը չգիտեմ, հեղինակը լինելու դեպքում երևի կգրեի հոգեվերլուծող: 
Հիմա այս գործի հեղինակը մտքում ինձ է կպել, թե ա՛յ անտաղանդ, դու ինչ ես ուզւոմ իմ գործից, քիչ չէ վերցրնում ես վրադ, մի հատ էլ պոզ ու պոչ ես կպցնում:
Դրա համար ներողությունս եմ հայցում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քանի որ ես հստակ տարբերակումը չգիտեմ, հեղինակը լինելու դեպքում երևի կգրեի հոգեվերլուծող: 
> Հիմա այս գործի հեղինակը մտքում ինձ է կպել, թե ա՛յ անտաղանդ, դու ինչ ես ուզւոմ իմ գործից, քիչ չէ վերցրնում ես վրադ, մի հատ էլ պոզ ու պոչ ես կպցնում:
> Դրա համար ներողությունս եմ հայցում:


Հըմ, փաստորեն դու էլ չես...

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Քվեարկել թե թողնել վաղվան, չգիտեմ...

10. Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ - ինձ թվում է Տրիբունի ասած ռազդվայենի լիչնստի-ն այստեղ էր, ընդ որում պատմությունը ներկայացված էր ալտերէգոյի անունից: Դժվար է հասկանալ, ոնց որ իմաստը խնամքով քողարկված լինի: Պետք ա մանր մունր այլաբանությունները մի կողմ դնել, մասնատել, քանդել պատմվածքն, առանձնացնել գործող անձանց ու հասկանալ ով են իրանք, իրանց դերը: Պարից մենակ էպիզոդներ էին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եկել եմ՝ ասեմ, որ Լիլին ու Բյուրին սիրում եմ 
> Նորություն չէր, բայց էս մրցույթի շրջանակներում մոտս սրացում նկատվեց, չդիմացա


Ինձ սխալ ես սիրում  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քվեարկել թե թողնել վաղվան, չգիտեմ...
> 
> 10. Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ - ինձ թվում է Տրիբունի ասած ռազդվայենի լիչնստի-ն այստեղ էր, ընդ որում պատմությունը ներկայացված էր ալտերէգոյի անունից: Դժվար է հասկանալ, ոնց որ իմաստը խնամքով քողարկված լինի: Պետք ա մանր մունր այլաբանությունները մի կողմ դնել, մասնատել, քանդել պատմվածքն, առանձնացնել գործող անձանց ու հասկանալ ով են իրանք, իրանց դերը: Պարից մենակ էպիզոդներ էին:


Վաղը չկա, գիշերն ավարտվում ա քվեարկությունը

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինձ սխալ ես սիրում


Ոչինչ ջան, Այվիին էլ ա սիրում:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ինձ սխալ ես սիրում


Էդ մի քանի օրից կերևա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ մի քանի օրից կերևա


մի քանի ժամից ես կասեի  :Wink: 

ու համ էլ ես Լիզբեթին եմ սիրում, այ տենց  :Tongue: 
Էս մրցույթում ամենալավ վերլուծություններն իրանն էին:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Վաղը չկա, գիշերն ավարտվում ա քվեարկությունը


Էդ դեպքում չեմ քվեարկի, 11ը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, չի էլ ստացվում. թռուցիկ նայել եմ մենակ:

----------


## ivy

> Ոչինչ ջան, Այվիին էլ ա սիրում:


Գալ, Լիզան ես չեմ գրել, էն օրը որ տենց ծիծաղում էի, ասածս ուրիշ բանին էր վերաբերվում՝ «երկու հոգի», թե «երկու տարբերակ»-ին: Էսա մրցույթը կվերջանա, հասկանալի կդառնա...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, Լիզան ես չեմ գրել, էն օրը որ տենց ծիծաղում էի, ասածս ուրիշ բանին էր վերաբերվում՝ «երկու հոգի», թե «երկու տարբերակ»-ին: Էսա մրցույթը կվերջանա, հասկանալի կդառնա...


Վայ դե, թող մի քիչ խաղամ...
Էս ինչ մարդիկ են:

----------


## LisBeth

Անցնում եմ գուշակության, բայց հակառակ կողմից՝ կասեմ որ տարբերակը ով չի գրել: Օրինակ Ցպահանջը Գալաթեան չի գրել :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ դե, թող մի քիչ խաղամ...
> Էս ինչ մարդիկ են:


Հա, դե ուզում էի ես էլ ձեր հետ խաղայի, միասին խաղայինք  :Blush:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էդ դեպքում չեմ քվեարկի, 11ը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, չի էլ ստացվում. թռուցիկ նայել եմ մենակ:



Եթե չի ստացվում, ուրեմն էն գործը չի: 10 հատ կարդաս, մեկնաբանես ու չքվեարկե՞ս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Անցնում եմ գուշակության, բայց հակառակ կողմից՝ կասեմ որ տարբերակը ով չի գրել: Օրինակ Ցպահանջը Գալաթեան չի գրել


Վերջապե՛ս...
Լիզբեթ ջան, քեզ մե հադըմ պաչիկ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, դե ուզում էի ես էլ ձեր հետ խաղայի, միասին խաղայինք


Արդեն փչացրիր  :This:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անցնում եմ գուշակության, բայց հակառակ կողմից՝ կասեմ որ տարբերակը ով չի գրել: Օրինակ Ցպահանջը Գալաթեան չի գրել


Չէ, հաստատ ինքն ա գրել  :Jpit: 
Բայց դու քվեարկի էլի... չնայած քո քվեարկությունն ինձ հեչ ձեռք չի տալիս, բայց քվեարկի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գալ, Լիզան ես չեմ գրել, էն օրը որ տենց ծիծաղում էի, ասածս ուրիշ բանին էր վերաբերվում՝ «երկու հոգի», թե «երկու տարբերակ»-ին: Էսա մրցույթը կվերջանա, հասկանալի կդառնա...


Էլ մի  :Jpit:  էն օրը դու չէի՞ր բաներ ճշտում-մշտում հայկական հոգեբուժարաններից

----------


## ivy

Դայուշը ստեղ ա՞:
Դայ, քո չքվերակլը չհասկացա... Ասում ես՝ անուններ գրելուց հետո ազնիվ չի քվեարկել, բայց ստեղ ճիշտ անունները մենակ Չուկը գիտի, մնացած ով ինչ գրում ա, իր անձնական տեսակետն ա, ու հնարավոր ա լրիվ սխալ: 
Համ էլ ասեցիր, թե երեք տարբերակ ես հավանել (թե երկուս ու կես), որոնց հեղինակներին գիտես, ու որ հետն էլ դեմ չես գուշակություններին, դե քո կարծիքն էլ ասա՝ էդ երեքից որը ով գրած կլինի, հետաքրքիր ա լսել  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013), Ուլուանա (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Ես հիմա կարամ քար գցեմ Ցպահանջի ու Լիզայի մեջտեղը, իրարից առաջի տեղը խլխլնեն :Smile:  ահա թե ինչպիսին է իշխանության համը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էլ մի  էն օրը դու չէի՞ր բաներ ճշտում-մշտում հայկական հոգեբուժարաններից


Գիտեմ չէ,,,

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ, հաստատ ինքն ա գրել 
> Բայց դու քվեարկի էլի... չնայած քո քվեարկությունն ինձ հեչ ձեռք չի տալիս, բայց քվեարկի


Ի՞նչ գիտես որ ձեռք չի տալիս  :Smile:  վայ հա էլի :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Էլ մի  էն օրը դու չէի՞ր բաներ ճշտում-մշտում հայկական հոգեբուժարաններից


Հլը սրան նայի  :LOL: 
Ես ճշտելու կարիք չունեմ, հատկապես՝ դասական Կանդինսկին  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հիմա կարամ քար գցեմ Ցպահանջի ու Լիզայի մեջտեղը, իրարից առաջի տեղը խլխլնեն ահա թե ինչպիսին է իշխանության համը:


Վերջում քվեարկողների առավելությունը  :Jpit:  թե ասա ինչու՞ եմ ես բռնում շուտ քվեարկում  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013), Ուլուանա (21.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Էդ դեպքում չեմ քվեարկի, 11ը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, չի էլ ստացվում. թռուցիկ նայել եմ մենակ:


LisBeth ջան, ախր մասնակիցներով անհամբեր սպասում ենք: Իմ տարբերակին էլ ահագին գովել ես, դե, ձայն տուր, փլիիզ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես հիմա կարամ քար գցեմ Ցպահանջի ու Լիզայի մեջտեղը, իրարից առաջի տեղը խլխլնեն ահա թե ինչպիսին է իշխանության համը:


Արա էլի, Լիզբեթ ջան: 
Ուզում եմ տեսնեմ էդ խլխլելու պահը  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հլը սրան նայի 
> Ես ճշտելու կարիք չունեմ, հատկապես՝ դասական Կանդինսկին


ես Կանդինսկու մասին չեմ, թևերը ոլորող սանիտարի մասին եմ  :Jpit:  թե չէ հոգեախտաբանության գիտելիքներդ կասկածի տակ չեմ առնում, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ես գրել  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Էն ո՞վ էր քվեարկեց հենց նոր, հացս ձեռիցս առան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> LisBeth ջան, ախր մասնակիցներով անհամբեր սպասում ենք: Իմ տարբերակին էլ ահագին գովել ես, դե, ձայն տուր, փլիիզ:


քոնը ո՞րն էր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն ո՞վ էր քվեարկեց հենց նոր, հացս ձեռիցս առան:


ոչ ոք, Սմոքին ավելի վաղուց էր քվեարկել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ingrid

> Վերջում քվեարկողների առավելությունը  թե ասա ինչու՞ եմ ես բռնում շուտ քվեարկում


Էս անգամ ես էլ էի ուզում այդպես անել, բայց չհամբերեցի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էն ո՞վ էր քվեարկեց հենց նոր, հացս ձեռիցս առան:


Դու միևնույն է, կարող ես իրավիճակը սրել: 
Լի՛զ-բե՛թ, Լի՛զ-բե՛թ  :Clapping:

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> LisBeth ջան, ախր մասնակիցներով անհամբեր սպասում ենք: Իմ տարբերակին էլ ահագին գովել ես, դե, ձայն տուր, փլիիզ:


Գովել եմ, գովել եմ  :Think:  դեպրեսիկն ես գրե՞լ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գովել եմ, գովել եմ  դեպրեսիկն ես գրե՞լ


դեպրեսիկից ատկազ ա կանգնում  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու միևնույն է, կարող ես իրավիճակը սրել: 
> Լի՛զ-բե՛թ, Լի՛զ-բե՛թ


Հեսա մի քիչ էլ համբերի, տենամ ինչա եղնում:

----------


## Ingrid

> Գովել եմ, գովել եմ  դեպրեսիկն ես գրե՞լ


 :Tongue:  Չեմ ասի:
Ժող, բայց հաջորդ մրցույթին ես ամենավերջին քվեարկողն եմ լինելու: Հավես է:

----------


## LisBeth

> դեպրեսիկից ատկազ ա կանգնում


Ա, դե պետք չէր էլի գովեստներ շռայլել, հիմա հիշի ում ինչ ես ասել :Sad:

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ա, դե պետք չէր էլի գովեստներ շռայլել, հիմա հիշի ում ինչ ես ասել


մի հիշի, քվեարկի  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Չեմ ասի:
> Ժող, բայց հաջորդ մրցույթին ես ամենավերջին քվեարկողն եմ լինելու: Հավես է:


Դա իմ մենաշնորհն ա իյա :Angry2:

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, նոր հետաքրքիր բան նկատեցի  :LOL:  Փաստորեն, երկրորդի ու իններորդի գլխավոր հերոսներն ու Լիզբեթը համարյա նույն անուններն ունեն  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ժող, նոր հետաքրքիր բան նկատեցի  Փաստորեն, երկրորդի ու իններորդի գլխավոր հերոսներն ու Լիզբեթը համարյա նույն անուններն ունեն


Հա էլի, ուրեմն դրանցից մեկի օգտին եմ քվեարկելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա էլի, ուրեմն դրանցից մեկի օգտին եմ քվեարկելու:


աչքս տեսնի  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> ես Կանդինսկու մասին չեմ, թևերը ոլորող սանիտարի մասին եմ  թե չէ հոգեախտաբանության գիտելիքներդ կասկածի տակ չեմ առնում, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ես գրել


Վայ, ցանցառի մեկը  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> աչքս տեսնի


Բյուր, խելոք մնա, թող մարդը իր ուզածի համար քվեարկի, էլի վերջն էկավ, սկսեցի՞ր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, խելոք մնա, թող մարդը իր ուզածի համար քվեարկի, էլի վերջն էկավ, սկսեցի՞ր


չէ, Ռիփ, ժամանակ եմ սպանում, մինչև հիվանդիս մոտ գնալու ժամը գա  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Բյուր, խելոք մնա, թող մարդը իր ուզածի համար քվեարկի, էլի վերջն էկավ, սկսեցի՞ր


Ըհը, Այվին սրանցից մեկի հեղինակն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըհը, Այվին սրանցից մեկի հեղինակն ա:


երկուսի  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

Իրականում ես վաղուց որոշել եմ որ տարբերակի օգտին են քվեարկելու: Դա այն տարբերակն ա, որը որ իմ ընտրած երեք չափանիշներին էլ համապատասխանել ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրականում ես վաղուց որոշել եմ որ տարբերակի օգտին են քվեարկելու: Դա այն տարբերակն ա, որը որ իմ ընտրած երեք չափանիշներին էլ համապատասխանել ա:


դե քվեարկի  :Jpit:  համ էլ չափանիշներդ ասա: ես էլ հետ գնամ, նորից կարծիքներդ կարդամ

----------


## ivy

> Ըհը, Այվին սրանցից մեկի հեղինակն ա:


Որ դրանցից մեկն իմը լիներ, ես էլ կողմ կլինեի, որ իրենց ձայն տաս, իսկ սենց ասում եմ՝ մի ճնշեք մարդուն  :Jpit: 
Իմ տարբերակին էս անգամ ձայն տվող չեղավ  :Cray: 
Զրո ձայն...

----------


## LisBeth

> դե քվեարկի  համ էլ չափանիշներդ ասա: ես էլ հետ գնամ, նորից կարծիքներդ կարդամ


Պատմվածք, շարադրանք, պար: Համբերի կքվեարկեմ, մի հատ ընդմիջում անեմ ու գամ: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ դրանցից մեկն իմը լիներ, ես էլ կողմ կլինեի, որ իրենց ձայն տաս, իսկ սենց ասում եմ՝ մի ճնշեք մարդուն 
> Իմ տարբերակին էս անգամ ձայն տվող չեղավ


Էլ մի փորձի առաջինը քո վրա վերցնել  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Որ դրանցից մեկն իմը լիներ, ես էլ կողմ կլինեի, որ իրենց ձայն տաս, իսկ սենց ասում եմ՝ մի ճնշեք մարդուն 
> Իմ տարբերակին էս անգամ ձայն տվող չեղավ


Առաջինն ե՞ս :LOL:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Որ դրանցից մեկն իմը լիներ, ես էլ կողմ կլինեի, որ իրենց ձայն տաս, իսկ սենց ասում եմ՝ մի ճնշեք մարդուն 
> Իմ տարբերակին էս անգամ ձայն տվող չեղավ 
> Զրո ձայն...



35 ամյա կույս քաղցկեղով ու սադիստ բժի՞շկ: Դու չես գրել: :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 35 ամյա կույս քաղցկեղով ու սադիստ բժի՞շկ: Դու չես գրել:


Դավ, ինչից ես խաբար, Ռիփը յոթ հատ գործ ա ուղարկել, որ սաղին խառնի իրար  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013), Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Հ.Գ. Կներեք տխրեցնելու համար...պարը թելադրեց գրել մի պատմություն, որը ցավոք սրտի իրականություն է:_  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013), LisBeth (21.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող բայց մեկդ առաջինին ձեն տվեք էլի... խրախուսական: Սենց լավ չի:
Իմանայի 0-ի վրա կմնա, ես կտայի:

----------

ivy (21.03.2013), Ուլուանա (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող բայց մեկդ առաջինին ձեն տվեք էլի... խրախուսական: Սենց լավ չի:
> Իմանայի 0-ի վրա կմնա, ես կտայի:


Ինձ թվում ա` սաղ Հ.Գ.-ն ա մեղավոր  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), Շինարար (21.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ թվում ա` սաղ Հ.Գ.-ն ա մեղավոր


Ընդհանրապես վերջում կամ սկզբում տալը, որ հիմքում իրական փաստեր են, չի խանգարում, բայց դա էլ առանց զգացմունքայնության ա պետք անել: Իրոք, շատ ա խանգարում:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էրեխեք... ես հասկացա:
Առաջինը Դավիթինն ա...
Դրա համար էդքան ղժժում ա վրեն, որ չջոկենք:

----------

Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանրապես վերջում կամ սկզբում տալը, որ հիմքում իրական փաստեր են, չի խանգարում, բայց դա էլ առանց զգացմունքայնության ա պետք անել: Իրոք, շատ ա խանգարում:


Խանգարում ա: Որովհետև տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ իրական փաստերը լրացուցիչ որակ են տալիս: Ավելի շուտ, նայած ինչ նպատակով ա: Եթե իրականությունը տեղ հասցնելու նպատակով ա, կարելի ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուֆ, ծեծ ես ուտելու  :Cray:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, ծեծ ես ուտելու


 :Jpit:  Ոչ մի պատմվածք չեմ կարդացել, ոչ էլ քննարկումներին եմ առանձնապես հետևել  :Jpit:  Բայց երբ թեման բացում եմ բոլորը առաջինն են քննարկել, ուրեմն քննարկելու բան կա մեջը  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ընդհանրապես վերջում կամ սկզբում տալը, որ հիմքում իրական փաստեր են, չի խանգարում, բայց դա էլ առանց զգացմունքայնության ա պետք անել: Իրոք, շատ ա խանգարում:


Տվյալ դեպքում կխանգարեր, առանց զգացմունքի էլ: Պատմվածքն ազդեցություն չուներ, որ Հ.Գ.-ն արդյունքում ուժեղացներ էդ ազդեցությունը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ոչ մի պատմվածք չեմ կարդացել, ոչ էլ քննարկումներին եմ առանձնապես հետևել  Բայց երբ թեման բացում եմ բոլորը առաջինն են քննարկել, ուրեմն քննարկելու բան կա մեջը


Դե հա կա... Դավիթն ա գրել  :LOL:

----------

Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էհ, Լիզբեթն աչքիս քվեարկելու հավես չունի: Ես գնացի: Կհանդիպենք հարցման փակվելուց հետո  :Cray:

----------


## Smokie

Ռուֆուսն եկավ ու քվեարկեց միայն առաջին տարբերակի օգտին :Think:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էրեխեք... ես հասկացա:
> Առաջինը Դավիթինն ա...
> Դրա համար էդքան ղժժում ա վրեն, որ չջոկենք:


Գալ ջան, որ իմս լիներ, էն բռթելու պահը Տրիբունի սցենարով կզարգանար: :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժող բայց մեկդ առաջինին ձեն տվեք էլի... խրախուսական: Սենց լավ չի:
> Իմանայի 0-ի վրա կմնա, ես կտայի:


Ես էդպես 10, 11-ին ձեն տվեցի, բայց լավն էին, իրոք 1-2 ձայնից ավելին արժեին, տխրեցի, որ շատ չհավաքեցին...

----------


## Վոլտերա

Երեխեք, ինչքան մնաց?

----------


## ivy

Ռուֆ, դու իմ հերոսն ես, միակ մարդն ով ինձ հասկացավ (ես գիտեմ, ինքն էդ տարբերակը թաքուն կարդացել ու հավանել ա)  :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013), Smokie (21.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, որ իմս լիներ, էն բռթելու պահը Տրիբունի սցենարով կզարգանար:


Քեզ զսպել ես, որ մեր մանուկ հոգիները չպղտորես:
Շատ ազնվաբարո քայլ ա քո կողմից:

----------

Դավիթ (21.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Երեխեք, ինչքան մնաց?


Հինգ րոպե, Մարի ջան, ճիշտ պահին եկար, հազիվ հասցնես քվեարկել  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես էդպես 10, 11-ին ձեն տվեցի, բայց լավն էին, իրոք 1-2 ձայնից ավելին արժեին, տխրեցի, որ շատ չհավաքեցին...


Շատ սխալ բան ա սա: Ես դեմ եմ նման բաների:

----------

Շինարար (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էհ, Լիզբեթն աչքիս քվեարկելու հավես չունի: Ես գնացի: Կհանդիպենք հարցման փակվելուց հետո


քվեարկում եմ

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Հինգ րոպե, Մարի ջան, ճիշտ պահին եկար, հազիվ հասցնես քվեարկել


Այս հարցումը կփակվի 22.03.2013, ժամը՝ 00:46-ին
O_o

----------


## ivy

> Այս հարցումը կփակվի 22.03.2013, ժամը՝ 00:46-ին
> O_o


Այ մարդ դու քվեարկի, վայ  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (21.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Այ մարդ դու քվեարկի, վայ


Էս պստոյին եք ուզում ֆռացնել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Պրծ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քվեարկում եմ


ապրես, հասցրեցիր  :Jpit:  հիմա հանգիստ խղճով տնից դուրս կգամ




> Այ մարդ դու քվեարկի, վայ


ճիշտ ա ասում  :Jpit: 
այ որ Մարին էլ մինչև տաքսուս գալը հասցնի, վաբշե կայֆ կլինի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Այս հարցումը կփակվի 22.03.2013, ժամը՝ 00:46-ին
> O_o


Բայց ինչի՞ էդքան ուշ, գոնե 00:00-ին լիներ :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

վսյո, ես թռա: չլնեմ-չիմանամ քառասուն էջ գրել եք մինչև գիշեր  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013), Ուլուանա (21.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Էս պստոյին եք ուզում ֆռացնել


Պստո ջան, հլը ստեղ լսի, ինչ եմ քեզ ասում: Ես մեծ տոտա եմ, շա՜տ եմ սենց մրցույթներ տեսել, խոսքիս մեջ տարիների փորձ կա, ձայնիս մեջ՝ իմաստնություն...
Էն վերջին րոպեին քվեարկողներին ոչ ոք չի սիրում, նույնիսկ ավելին՝ ատելով ատում են: Թե ուզում ես քո անձը նշանավորել, դրան հասնելու հաստատ ավելի հաջող միջոցներ կան  :Wink:

----------

Smokie (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուշը ստեղ ա՞:
> Դայ, քո չքվերակլը չհասկացա... Ասում ես՝ անուններ գրելուց հետո ազնիվ չի քվեարկել, բայց ստեղ ճիշտ անունները մենակ Չուկը գիտի, մնացած ով ինչ գրում ա, իր անձնական տեսակետն ա, ու հնարավոր ա լրիվ սխալ: 
> Համ էլ ասեցիր, թե երեք տարբերակ ես հավանել (թե երկուս ու կես), որոնց հեղինակներին գիտես, ու որ հետն էլ դեմ չես գուշակություններին, դե քո կարծիքն էլ ասա՝ էդ երեքից որը ով գրած կլինի, հետաքրքիր ա լսել


Դայուշին բան չասեք, ինքը կասանդռայի հետ ա կռվում  :Viannen 09: 

Ու առհասարակ, ես կարծում եմ, որ էս մրցույթում բոլոր գործերը Բյուրն ա գրել․ ամբողջ օրը ֆեյսբուքով ինչ-որ հետազոտման մասին ա խոսում, ինչ-որ մարրդկանց ա փնտրում ՝ տեստի ենթարկելու համար։

----------

Շինարար (21.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Առաջին տեղի համար պայքարը թեժանո՛ւմ է: 
Ակումբցինե՛ր, մի՛ բաց թողեք *դար*ակազմիկ պահը:
Մի թույլ տվեք ձեր ձայնը կորի:

*Քվեարկե՛ք*  :Clapping:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013), Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Շատ սխալ բան ա սա: Ես դեմ եմ նման բաների:


LisBeth ջան, որ ընդհանրապես դուր եկած չլինեին, բացառվում էր քվեարկեի, բա ինչի 1-ին չքվեարկեցի, բայց էն ժամանակ ես զարմացա, որ 10-ն ու 11-ը ոչ մի ձայն չունեն, ու բացում արեցի, ոչ թե ուղղակի խղճացի, պտիչկա դրեցի  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> LisBeth ջան, որ ընդհանրապես դուր եկած չլինեին, բացառվում էր քվեարկեի, բա ինչի 1-ին չքվեարկեցի, բայց էն ժամանակ ես զարմացա, որ 10-ն ու 11-ը ոչ մի ձայն չունեն, ու բացում արեցի, ոչ թե ուղղակի խղճացի, պտիչկա դրեցի


Էդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ես հենց էդ պտիչկի պահին եմ դեմ: Չեմ կարծում որ ինչ-որ մեկին հաճելի կլնի նման ձևով ձայն ստանալը:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Էդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ես հենց էդ պտիչկի պահին եմ դեմ: Չեմ կարծում որ ինչ-որ մեկին հաճելի կլնի նման ձևով ձայն ստանալը:


Ինձ հաճելի կլինի  :Love:   :LOL:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, էդ պտիչկեն Հայաստանի բոլոր քվեարկություններում դնում են  :LOL:

----------

ivy (21.03.2013), Վոլտերա (21.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մարի ջան, իմանայի ասածս վրադ սենց կախարդական ազդեցություն ա ունենալու ու նույն վայրկյանին քվեարկելու ես, շուտ կասեի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի ջան, իմանայի ասածս վրադ սենց կախարդական ազդեցություն ա ունենալու ու նույն վայրկյանին քվեարկելու ես, շուտ կասեի


 :Cry:

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ հաճելի կլինի


Էս Ալֆան բայց ինչ լավն ա  :LOL:

----------

Ingrid (21.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> 


Պստոն տխրեց, արի պաչիկ անեմ, ժպտա  :Kiss:

----------

Վոլտերա (21.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Առաջին տեղի համար պայքարը թեժանո՛ւմ է: 
> Ակումբցինե՛ր, մի՛ բաց թողեք *դար*ակազմիկ պահը:
> Մի թույլ տվեք ձեր ձայնը կորի:
> 
> *Քվեարկե՛ք*


Իսկ եթե ուզում եք ավելի դարակազմիկ լինել, կարող եք նենց անել, որ առաջին կամ վերջին տարբերակը հաղթի  :LOL: 
Ամեն ինչ ձեր ձեռքերում է, դեռ ոչինչ որոշված չի  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> 


Մի տխրի, Մարի ջան, հիշում ես անցյալ մրցույթի ժամանակ ոնց էիր վախով սպասում, որ մեկը կքվեարկի վերջին պահին... Շատ դաժան ա տենց անելը  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> 


Պստոն տխրեց: Արի պաչիկ անեմ, ժպտա  :Kiss:   :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մի տխրի, Մարի ջան, հիշում ես անցյալ մրցույթի ժամանակ ոնց էիր վախով սպասում, որ մեկը կքվեարկի վերջին պահին... Շատ դաժան ա տենց անելը


Վրեժ էի լուծում  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Վրեժ էի լուծում


Վրեժը շատ վատ բան ա  :Smile:  /ես Այվիի նման խոսուն չեմ կարա համոզեմ/

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Վրեժը շատ վատ բան ա  /ես Այվիի նման խոսուն չեմ կարա համոզեմ/


Վրեժը լավ բան ա, ինձ չեք համոզի

----------


## ivy

> Վրեժ էի լուծում


Բայց անցյալ անգամ քո դեմ ոչ ոք չքվեարկեց վերջին պահին, ինչ վրեժ  :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Բայց անցյալ անգամ քո դեմ ոչ ոք չքվեարկեց վերջին պահին, ինչ վրեժ


Բայց ահագին տանջեցին

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Թեմայում կան չորս հոգի, բայց ոչ ոք չի ուզում խախտել մեծն լռությունը: Հրաշալի է:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Թեմայից դուրս չեմ գալիս, դժվար եմ մտնում:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ոնց որ Լիզայի ձայներն ա հաղթում, հա

----------

Alphaone (21.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

30 րոպե ա մնու՞մ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 30 րոպե ա մնու՞մ:


ո՞վ ա վերջին պահին մնացել

----------


## Դավիթ

> ո՞վ ա վերջին պահին մնացել



Դե կլինեն էլի մի քանի հոգի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ըհը, Մեֆն էլ եկավ:

----------


## ivy

> ո՞վ ա վերջին պահին մնացել


Ամպը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե կլինեն էլի մի քանի հոգի:


էս ինչ վատ ա  :Jpit:  Հավաքածուն լավ էր էլի, քնում էի, առավոտն արթնանում, տեսնում արդյունքնրը: իսկ սենց շունչս պահած նստած եմ  :Jpit:  էն էլ հինգերոդ-վեցերորդ տեղի կռիվ ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամպը


վայ  :Jpit:  բայց իրանից չեմ վախենում, ինքը լավն ա  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> էս ինչ վատ ա  Հավաքածուն լավ էր էլի, քնում էի, առավոտն արթնանում, տեսնում արդյունքնրը: իսկ սենց շունչս պահած նստած եմ  էն էլ *հինգերոդ-վեցերորդ տեղի կռիվ ա*


Հը՞ն  :LOL: 
Ստեղ պատմություն ա ստեղծվում, առաջի՜ն անգամ կարող ա մեկը հաղթի, ես շունչս պահել եմ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Ingrid (22.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> էս ինչ վատ ա  Հավաքածուն լավ էր էլի, քնում էի, առավոտն արթնանում, տեսնում արդյունքնրը: իսկ սենց շունչս պահած նստած եմ  էն էլ հինգերոդ-վեցերորդ տեղի կռիվ ա



Ես որ առանց կանգնելու քշել եմ, հիմա էս շոգին նստած Լաս Վեգասում սպասում եմ արդյունքներին, որ տուն գնամ: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հը՞ն 
> Ստեղ պատմություն ա ստեղծվում, առաջի՜ն անգամ կարող ա մեկը հաղթի, ես շունչս պահել եմ


Ռիփ, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ միշտ չես կրել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

համ էլ ինձ հետմրցութային շոկն ա հետաքրքրում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ միշտ չես կրել


Դու որ սենց ես սկսել գրել, լավ էլ կկրեմ  :Beee: 
Էն Գալի մասին չեմ էլ ասում  :Cray:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու որ սենց ես սկսել գրել, լավ էլ կկրեմ 
> Էն Գալի մասին չեմ էլ ասում


ո՞նց  :Cray:  Ռիփ, կյանքը դաժան ա  :Cray:

----------


## ivy

> ո՞նց  Ռիփ, կյանքը դաժան ա


Հա, անցան իմ փառքի օրերը  :Cray:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, անցան իմ փառքի օրերը


ես իմի մասին եմ  :Cray:

----------


## ivy

Քիչ ա մնում արդեն երրորդ տեղն էլ ձեռիցս տանես, ախչի Բյուր, թարգի դու սենց լավ գրելը  :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քիչ ա մնում արդեն երրորդ տեղն էլ ձեռիցս տանես, ախչի Բյուր, թարգի դու սենց լավ գրելը


հանգիստ, երրորդ տեղը քոնն ա  :Jpit:  համ էլ համբերի, դեռ հարցումը չի փակվել: 
բայց դու էլ ես լավ գրում, էլ մի:  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

չեմ հասկանում` էս հարցումը չի՞ փակվում: մեր տան բոլոր ժամացույցներով արդեն անցել ա 00:46-ը: ու ընդհանրապես Չուկն ու՞ր ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Փակվեց  :Jpit: ։



> չեմ հասկանում` էս հարցումը չի՞ փակվում: մեր տան բոլոր ժամացույցներով արդեն անցել ա 00:46-ը: ու ընդհանրապես Չուկն ու՞ր ա


Էսօրվա Չուկը ես եմ  :Blush: ։ Չուկին հիմա հարմար չի, ինձ խնդրեց, որ ես հրապարակեմ։ Հեսա կդնեմ, սպասեք  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փակվեց ։
> 
> Էսօրվա Չուկը ես եմ ։ Չուկին հիմա հարմար չի, ինձ խնդրեց, որ ես հրապարակեմ։ Հեսա կդնեմ, սպասեք ։


իիիի, բայց ես ուզում էի քո շոկն էլ տեսնել  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Poqrik_Arev, դու դեմք ես, էս լարված պահերին, էկար քեզ համար սուսուփուս լրիվ մի ուրիշ տարբերակի համար քվեարկեցիր, գնացիր  :Jpit:

----------

Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Poqrik_Arev, դու դեմք ես, էս լարված պահերին, էկար քեզ համար սուսուփուս լրիվ մի ուրիշ տարբերակի համար քվեարկեցիր, գնացիր


բայց որ ասում էի հինգերորդ-վեցերորդ տեղի կռիվ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> բայց որ ասում էի հինգերորդ-վեցերորդ տեղի կռիվ ա


Նենց կարևոր տեղեր են, էլ չասած  :Jpit:

----------


## Այբ

> բայց որ ասում էի հինգերորդ-վեցերորդ տեղի կռիվ ա


Դե իմ վիճակը պատկերացրեք............... :LOL:  :Sad:

----------


## Դավիթ

Անը շոկի մեջ ա: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե իմ վիճակը պատկերացրեք...............


ոչինչ, դեռ ջահել ես, էլի կմասնակցես  :Smile:  քանի՞ տարեկան ես համել: ես ճի՞շտ էի կռահել, որ թինեյջեր ես

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անը շոկի մեջ ա:


հաստատ  :Jpit:

----------


## Այբ

> Անը շոկի մեջ ա:


չգուշակեցիր, Անը չէ :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չգուշակեցիր, Անը չէ


քեզ ի՞նչ էղավ 

տասնհինգ հոգի սպասում են  :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

> չգուշակեցիր, Անը չէ


Անը ՈՒլուանան ա: :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Poqrik_Arev, դու դեմք ես, էս լարված պահերին, էկար քեզ համար սուսուփուս լրիվ մի ուրիշ տարբերակի համար քվեարկեցիր, գնացիր


Ինքը քվեարկությանը չի էլ նայել  :Yes:  հիմա էլ գլուխը խառն ա, չի կարող պատասխանել, բայց հատուկ ափալ-թափալ տուն ենք եկել, որ քվեարկի:

----------

ivy (22.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> ոչինչ, դեռ ջահել ես, էլի կմասնակցես  քանի՞ տարեկան ես համել: ես ճի՞շտ էի կռահել, որ թինեյջեր ես


Ամեն ինչ կասեմ, միայն թինեյջերի պահը չհասկացա :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինքը քվեարկությանը չի էլ նայել  հիմա էլ գլուխը խառն ա, չի կարող պատասխանել, բայց հատուկ ափալ-թափալ տուն ենք եկել, որ քվեարկի:


յա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն ինչ կասեմ, միայն թինեյջերի պահը չհասկացա


1. Զրոյի հեղինակը շատ երիտասարդ ա
2. Զրոյի հեղինակը դու ես  :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

> 1. Զրոյի հեղինակը շատ երիտասարդ ա
> 2. Զրոյի հեղինակը դու ես


Սպասում եմ, որ անունները հայտարարվեն, որ խոստովանվեմ :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Տարբերակ 1. Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց - *KarineIonesyan* (1 քվե)
Տարբերակ 2. Ներսում - *ivy* (5 քվե)
Տարբերակ 3. Վախեր - *StrangeLittleGirl* (9 քվե)
Տարբերակ 4. Վերապրում – *Alphaone* (6 քվե)
Տարբերակ 5. Ցպահանջ - *Գալաթեա* (15 քվե) – *2–րդ տեղ*
Տարբերակ 6. Ժպտացող տանիքներ - *ivy* (10 քվե) – *3–րդ տեղ*
Տարբերակ 7. Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր - *Lusntag Lusine* (2 քվե)
Տարբերակ 8. Զրոն - *Այբ* (5 քվե)
Տարբերակ 9. Լիզայի ձայները – *StrangeLittleGirl* (17 քվե) – *1–ին տեղ*
Տարբերակ 10. Կաղապար. Նոել Լարետ - *LisBeth* (2 քվե)
Տարբերակ 11. Խորհրդավորություն - *Smokie* (1 քվե)

Շնորհավորում եմ *StrangeLittleGirl*–ին առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնելու համար, ինչպես նաև *Գալաթեային* ու *ivy*–ին՝ համապատասխանաբար երկրորդ և երրորդ տեղերը զբաղեցնելու համար  :Smile: ։

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին  :Smile: ։

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), einnA (23.03.2013), Ingrid (22.03.2013), ivy (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), Այբ (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.03.2013), Շինարար (22.03.2013), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014), Տրիբուն (22.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյու՜ր  :Yahoo: ։

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), einnA (23.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին............ :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Alphaone

Բյո՜ւր, իմ ֆավորիտի հեղինակը դու էիր, էլ նվնվալ չկա, շնորհավորում եմ  :Kiss:   :Ծաղիկ:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, շնորհավո՜ր, հաղթեցիր վերջը ստեղծագործական մրցույթում, հաղթեցի՜ր  :Yahoo:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Ingrid (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյու՜ր ։


սպասում էի էս ռեակցիային  :Jpit: 

բայց ես էլ եմ շոկի մեջ, մի րոպե... Կարինեն...

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, շնորհավո՜ր, հաղթեցիր վերջը ստեղծագործական մրցույթում, հաղթեցի՜ր


կյանքում ոչ մի գործ սենց զոռով չեմ գրել, ոնց որ էս մեկը, էն էլ գրել եմ, որ սաղի ուշադրությունը Վախերի վրայից ցրեմ: բայց դե մերսի: սպասեք ուրախանամ  :Jagi: 

քեզ էլ շնորհավոր երրորդ տեղի համար:  :Smile:  համ էլ քո Ներսումն ինձ ամենաշատ դուր էկած գործն էր

Գալ, քեզ էլ շնորհավոր, ապրես ու մերսի երկու տարբերակի, բայց մի հոգու օգտին քվեարկելու համար  :Kiss:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Ingrid (22.03.2013), ivy (22.03.2013), Այբ (22.03.2013), Շինարար (22.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> սպասում էի էս ռեակցիային 
> 
> բայց ես էլ եմ շոկի մեջ, մի րոպե... Կարինեն...



Հա, Կարինեն անսպասելի էր: Շնորհավոր Բյուր ջան: :Smile:  2 գործ, 2 տարբեր մոտեցումներ: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անը շոկի մեջ ա:





> հաստատ


Շոկի մեջ չեմ։ Հենց նոր չեմ իմացել արդյունքները, որ հիմա շոկի մեջ լինեի։ Երևանի ժամանակով անցած գիշերվանից գիտեի։ Հա, Բյուրի «Վախեր»–ն ու ivy–ի «Ներսում»–ն էին անակնկալ, բայց դե տենց եսիմինչ շոկ չէր, էլի  :Jpit: ։

----------

Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, էս LisBeth-ն ո՞վ ա, որ ինձ սենց քարկապ էր քցել:  :Shok: 

Հ.Գ. Գոնե աղջի՞կ ա:  :Blush:

----------

Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շոկի մեջ չեմ։ Հենց նոր չեմ իմացել արդյունքները, որ հիմա շոկի մեջ լինեի։ Երևանի ժամանակով անցած գիշերվանից գիտեի։ Հա, Բյուրի «Վախեր»–ն ու ivy–ի «Ներսում»–ն էին անակնկալ, բայց դե տենց եսիմինչ շոկ չէր, էլի ։


դե ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մի հատ նայեք էս Բյուրը ոնց ա աճել, արդեն «Վախեր» ա գրում՝ լրիվ հասուն կնոջը սազական ստեղծագործություն, էլ դեմը խաղ չկա, քաշված ենք  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բյո՜ւր, տեսա՞ր, որ ճիշտ էի սիրում :LOL: 
Շնորհավո՜ր :Dance: 




> բայց ես էլ եմ շոկի մեջ, մի րոպե... Կարինեն...


Ես էլ չեմ հավատում… Աչքիս գնամ, մի անգամ էլ կարդամ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> դե ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցել


Նույնիսկ ivy-ի՞  :Shok: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյո՜ւր, տեսա՞ր, որ ճիշտ էի սիրում
> Շնորհավո՜ր


հա բայց կիսատ էիր սիրում  :LOL:  մերսի  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Շոկի մեջ չեմ։ Հենց նոր չեմ իմացել արդյունքները, որ հիմա շոկի մեջ լինեի։ Երևանի ժամանակով անցած գիշերվանից գիտեի։ Հա, Բյուրի «Վախեր»–ն ու ivy–ի «Ներսում»–ն էին անակնկալ, բայց դե տենց եսիմինչ շոկ չէր, էլի ։


Ան, բայց դու գրել էիր, որ կասկածներ ունես «Ներսում»-ի հեղինակի հաշվով, ում էիր բա կասկածում, ես կարծում էի՝ ինձ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նույնիսկ ivy-ի՞ ։


հա, ինքը չէր հավատում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, բայց դու գրել էիր, որ կասկածներ ունես «Ներսում»-ի հեղինակի հաշվով, ում էիր բա կասկածում, ես կարծում էի՝ ինձ...


Չէ։ Գալաթեային  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Շինարար

Շնորհավորում եմ,Բյուր ջան, կեցցես դու: Էն Վախերը ո՞նց էիր կարողացել տենց անհաջողեիր :LOL:  բայց նոր վերանայեցի, հա էլի, դու էիր  :Jpit: 

Այվի ջան, շատ կեցցես դու, Ժպտացող տանիքներն իրոք ամենաշատն եմ սիրել, էնքան, որ դրա ազդեցության տակ հաջորդն էլ եմ շատ սիրել: Լեզվի հետ կապված հիմա արդեն հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու ա հենց տենց: Կեցցես դու: 


Գալաթեա ջան, շնորհավորում եմ քեզ էլ: Դե երկյակում քո տեղը ոնց որ արդեն զբաղեցված լինի: Իրոք, կեցցես, ոնց ես կարողանում տենց գրավել ընթերցողներին: Ինչ-որ իրոք մի անբացատրելի բան կա էլի, որը անհասկանալի, անընկալելի ձևով տեքստի միջոցով կախարդում ա ընթերցողին: Դա մեծ ուժ ա: Կեցցես դու:

----------

ivy (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> հա, ինքը չէր հավատում:


Այսինքն՝ դու ասում էիր, բայց չէ՞ր հավատում  :Think: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհավորում եմ,Բյուր ջան, կեցցես դու: Էն Վախերը ո՞նց էիր կարողացել տենց անհաջողեիր բայց նոր վերանայեցի, հա էլի, դու էիր


Շին, գնա, դու Աննային ես սիրում  :Beee:

----------

Շինարար (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն՝ դու ասում էիր, բայց չէ՞ր հավատում ։


հա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Այսինքն՝ դու ասում էիր, բայց չէ՞ր հավատում ։


Հա, նա որոշեց երկու օր առաջ ինձ հայտնել իր մեծ գաղտնիքը, ու իմ մոտ հիստերիկ վիճակ էր, չէի հավատում, հետո էլ մտա էս թեման, մի քիչ էլ ստեղ հիստերիկացա երկու տարբերակի ու երկու հոգու հաշվով  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա


Բյուր, դու մեկ ա գրել չգիտես: Պռոստը Ակումբի գրական ճաշակն ա ահավոր ընկել:  :Tongue:

----------


## Դավիթ

Լուսնթագին պաշտպանեմ ու ասեմ, որ վատ լեզվով գրված չէր գործը, ուղղակի մաշված թեմա էր: Որպես առաջին արձակ, շատ էլ լավ էր: :Smile:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Չէ։ Գալաթեային ։


Բա ինձ հեչ ոչ մի տեղ չէի՞ր տեսել  :Sad:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, դու մեկ ա գրել չգիտես: Պռոստը Ակումբի գրական ճաշակն ա ահավոր ընկել:


Էս Մեֆին հարմար չի՞, քեզ խնդրել ա, որ դու գրե՞ս  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Ingrid (22.03.2013), ivy (22.03.2013), Smokie (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013), Ուլուանա (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (22.03.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> յա


էդ էր հավանել, ուզում էր քվեարկել, ժամային տարբերությունն էլ դե համը հանում ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու մեկ ա գրել չգիտես: Պռոստը Ակումբի գրական ճաշակն ա ահավոր ընկել:


Կարո՞ղ ա Տրիբունն ու Մեֆը նույն մարդն են  :Huh:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (22.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լուսնթագին պաշտպանեմ ու ասեմ, որ վատ լեզվով գրված չէր գործը, ուղղակի մաշված թեմա էր: Որպես առաջին արձակ, շատ էլ լավ էր:


Մի խաբի մարդուն: Ինքը պիտի չգրի:  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Լուսնթագին պաշտպանեմ ու ասեմ, որ վատ լեզվով գրված չէր գործը, ուղղակի մաշված թեմա էր: Որպես առաջին արձակ, շատ էլ լավ էր:


Որպես առաջին էլ, վերջին էլ, մեկի համար մաշված թեմա ա, մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի էլ մաշող թեմա ա  :Smile: 

Ի միջի այլոց, ես նույնիսկ չեմ իմացել, որ Լուսնթագ անունով ակումբցի գոյություն ունի, ուշադիր չեմ եղել մինչև օրս, կներեք: Պատմվածքը ինձ ուղղակի դուր ա եկել:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (22.03.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ մրցույթ էր :Smile: 

Մի հատ էլ առանձնահատուկ Smokie-ին շնորհավոր: Համ հաճելի ա, որ ճիշտ էր գուշակությունս, համ էլ ուրախ եմ, որ արդեն ինքն էլ ա մասնակցում մրցույթների  :Smile: 
Անցած անգամ տենց Quyr Qeri-ին բացահայտելուց էի ոգևորվել, հիմա էլ Smokie-ին: ^_^

----------

einnA (23.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), Smokie (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարո՞ղ ա Տրիբունն ու Մեֆը նույն մարդն են


Մի խառնի ինձ ամեն այլանդակի հետ, խնդրում եմ:

----------

ivy (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Կարո՞ղ ա Տրիբունն ու Մեֆը նույն մարդն են



Ինքն իրա  հետ վիճո՞ւմ ա քաղաքական թեմայում: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բա ինձ հեչ ոչ մի տեղ չէի՞ր տեսել


Տեսել էի, ո՞նց չէի տեսել. «Ժպտացող տանիքներում» տեսել էի, բայց հետո ինձ մի բան շփոթության մեջ գցեց. ախր «պլյուս» բառը դու միշտ «պլուս» էիր գրում, թե ոնց էր ստացվել, որ էդտեղ «պլյուս» էիր գրել, տենց էլ չհասկացա  :LOL: ։

----------

ivy (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի խառնի ինձ ամեն այլանդակի հետ, խնդրում եմ:


դե ամեն այլանդակի մտքերից մի արտահայտի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուրիկ, ապրես բալ, շնորհավոր: Գալ, Այվ, դուք էլ ապրեք, ու առհասարակ, ժող, բոլորդ ապրեք:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), ivy (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, չնայած Սմոքիի խիստ միամիտ ու անտաղանդ գուշակություններին հեղինակների պահով, ինքը շատ լավ հասկացել էր, որ Վախերը տարբեր մարդկանց մասին ա: Մեկ էլ թերապիստի պահով ճիշտ եմ գրել, թերապևտ չի  :Tongue:  Թերապևտն ընդհանուր բժիշկն ա, իսկ հոգեթերապևտի վրայից Սովետի հոտ էր գալիս, չէր կարա ամերիկացի լինել  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (22.03.2013), Smokie (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Տեսել էի, ո՞նց չէի տեսել. «Ժպտացող տանիքներում» տեսել էի, բայց հետո ինձ մի բան շփոթության մեջ գցեց. ախր «պլյուս» բառը դու միշտ «պլուս» էիր գրում, թե ոնց էր ստացվել, որ էդտեղ «պլյուս» էիր գրել, տենց էլ չհասկացա ։


 :LOL:   :LOL: 
Էս տարբերակը Իմփրեշընին ցույց տվեցի ուղարկելուց առաջ, դե ինքը չկա Ակումբում, հանգիստ խղճով հետը քննարկում եմ գրածներս, ասեց.
- Ռիպ լավն ա, բայց մեջը «պլյուսը» որ «յ»-ով ես գրել, միանգամից կիմնանա որ դու ես  :Jpit: 
Հա՞, իսկ իմ մտքով չէր էլ անցել, որ տենց մենակ ես եմ գրում  :LOL: 
Բռնեցի «յ»-ն հանեցի  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Տեսել էի, ո՞նց չէի տեսել. «Ժպտացող տանիքներում» տեսել էի, բայց հետո ինձ մի բան շփոթության մեջ գցեց. ախր «պլյուս» բառը դու միշտ «պլուս» էիր գրում, թե ոնց էր ստացվել, որ էդտեղ «պլյուս» էիր գրել, տենց էլ չհասկացա ։





> Էս տարբերակը Իմփրեշընին ցույց տվեցի ուղարկելուց առաջ, դե ինքը չկա Ակումբում, հանգիստ խղճով հետը քննարկում եմ գրածներս, ասեց.
> - Ռիպ լավն ա, բայց մեջը «պլյուսը» որ «յ»-ով ես գրել, միանգամից կիմնանա որ դու ես 
> Հա՞, իսկ իմ մտքով չէր էլ անցել, որ տենց մենակ ես եմ գրում 
> Բռնեցի «յ»-ն հանեցի


 :Scare:  մամա ջան, դուք նույնիսկ ակումբցոց գրած բառերի տառերը գիտեք, հա՞  :Scare:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013), Շինարար (22.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս տարբերակը Իմփրեշընին ցույց տվեցի ուղարկելուց առաջ, դե ինքը չկա Ակումբում, հանգիստ խղճով հետը քննարկում եմ գրածներս, ասեց.
> - Ռիպ լավն ա, բայց մեջը «պլյուսը» որ «յ»-ով ես գրել, միանգամից կիմնանա որ դու ես 
> Հա՞, իսկ իմ մտքով չէր էլ անցել, որ տենց մենակ ես եմ գրում 
> Բռնեցի «յ»-ն հանեցի


Բան չհասկացա. յ–ով էիր գրել, հանեցի՞ր, թե՞ հակառակը՝ ավելացրիր  :LOL: ։ Ինչ–որ սաղ խառնեցիր իրար...

----------


## ivy

> մամա ջան, դուք նույնիսկ ակումբցոց գրած բառերի տառերը գիտեք, հա՞


Վախենալու ա, չէ՞, այ տենց գիտենք իրար  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մամա ջան, դուք նույնիսկ ակումբցոց գրած բառերի տառերը գիտեք, հա՞


Հա, բայց, փաստորեն, դրա վրա հույս դնել էնքան էլ չարժե. մարդիկ նախօրոք սրբագրել են տալիս, վերացնում իրանց ֆիրմային սխալները  :LOL: ։

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Բայց ես էս ինչ մի գրական ճաշակ ունեմ, ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկած գործերն առաջին 3 տեղերում  :LOL:  Լավ, լրջանում եմ, էրեխեք ջան, ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ...

----------


## ivy

> Բան չհասկացա. յ–ով էիր գրել, հանեցի՞ր, թե՞ հակառակը՝ ավելացրիր ։ Ինչ–որ սաղ խառնեցիր իրար...


Իհ, սաղ ճիշտ եմ գրել, հլը ուշադիր կարդա  :Jpit: 
Հա, յ-ով էի գրել, Լիլը ասեց՝ կջոկեն էդ յ-ից որ դու, ես էլ հանեցի յ-ն  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իհ, սաղ ճիշտ եմ գրել, հլը ուշադիր կարդա 
> Հա, յ-ով էի գրել, Լիլը ասեց՝ կջոկեն էդ յ-ից որ դու, ես էլ հանեցի յ-ն


Վայ... Ի՞նչ ես, է՞, ասում  :Huh: ։ Դու միշտ առանց յ–ի ես գրում՝ պլուս, իսկ էս պատմվածքում յ–ով էր։ Բան չեմ հասկանում։

----------


## ivy

> Վայ... Ի՞նչ ես, է՞, ասում ։ Դու միշտ առանց յ–ի ես գրում՝ պլուս, իսկ էս պատմվածքում յ–ով էր։ Բան չեմ հասկանում։


Ոնց ա յ-ով, ես լավ հիշում եմ, որ յ-ն հանել եմ, ու մինչ էդ ես պլյուս միշտ յ-ով էի գրում, դե Լիլի ասելով...  :Jpit: 
Սպասի նայեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ... Ի՞նչ ես, է՞, ասում ։ Դու միշտ առանց յ–ի ես գրում՝ պլուս, իսկ էս պատմվածքում յ–ով էր։ Բան չեմ հասկանում։


Աչքիս Ռիփը խմած ա  :LOL:  Իսկականից յ-ով ա:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), ivy (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոնց ա յ-ով, ես լավ հիշում եմ, որ յ-ն հանել եմ, ու մինչ էդ ես պլյուս միշտ յ-ով էի գրում, դե Լիլի ասելով... 
> Սպասի նայեմ


Աչքիս՝ իրոք հետդ մի բան էն չի, Ռիփ  :LOL: ։ 
Ես ինչքան տեսել եմ, քո բոլոր գրառումներում «պլուս» ա եղել, ու միշտ մտածել եմ՝ տեսնես ինչի՞ յ–ով չի գրում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ivy

Իհ, չեմ հանել փաստորեն  :LOL: 
Վերջը ո՞րն ա ճիշտը՝ յ-ով, թե առանց  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհ, չեմ հանել փաստորեն 
> Վերջը ո՞րն ա ճիշտը՝ յ-ով, թե առանց


գումարում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իհ, չեմ հանել փաստորեն 
> Վերջը ո՞րն ա ճիշտը՝ յ-ով, թե առանց


Յ–ով։ Փաստորեն, իսկի չգիտես, թե դու դու ոնց էիր գրում  :LOL: ։

----------

Ingrid (22.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 1. Նվիրվում է Նրան, ով երբեք սահմանը չհատեց - *KarineIonesyan* (1 քվե)
> Տարբերակ 2. Ներսում - *ivy* (5 քվե)
> Տարբերակ 3. Վախեր - *StrangeLittleGirl* (9 քվե)
> Տարբերակ 4. Վերապրում – *Alphaone* (5 քվե)
> Տարբերակ 5. Ցպահանջ - *Գալաթեա* (15 քվե) – *2–րդ տեղ*
> Տարբերակ 6. Ժպտացող տանիքներ - *ivy* (10 քվե) – *3–րդ տեղ*
> Տարբերակ 7. Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր - *Lusntag Lusine* (2 քվե)
> Տարբերակ 8. Զրոն - *Այբ* (5 քվե)
> Տարբերակ 9. Լիզայի ձայները – *StrangeLittleGirl* (17 քվե) – *1–ին տեղ*
> ...


Հեսա ես ընտրակեղծիքի կռիվ եմ անելու, 5 չի, 6 ա, ես էս անգամ ինձ ձայն չեմ տվել  :Lol2:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իհ, չեմ հանել փաստորեն 
> Վերջը ո՞րն ա ճիշտը՝ յ-ով, թե առանց


Բախտդ բերել ա, որ չես հանել, թե չէ միանգամից կջոկեի, առանց որևէ կասկածի  :Jpit: ։ Իսկ սենց գոնե կասկածել էի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ivy

> Աչքիս՝ իրոք հետդ մի բան էն չի, Ռիփ ։ 
> Ես ինչքան տեսել եմ, քո բոլոր գրառումներում «պլուս» ա եղել, ու միշտ մտածել եմ՝ տեսնես ինչի՞ յ–ով չի գրում ։


Բայց ես հիշում եմ, որ միշտ յ-ով եմ գրել ու որ դա սխալ ա եղել, ու որ հիմա ճիշտ եմ գրել՝ առանց յ-ի... Ուֆ  :Jpit: 
Ուղեղս կախեց  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Բախտդ բերել ա, որ չես հանել, թե չէ միանգամից կջոկեի, առանց որևէ կասկածի ։ Իսկ սենց գոնե կասկածել էի ։


Դե Լիլի հետ խոսակցությունը ինչ-որ ձևով ազդել ա փաստորեն, բայց արդեն համոզված չեմ՝ կոնկրետ ոնց  :Jpit:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքներից: Բոլորովին նեղված չեմ ոչ մի կարծիքից, դա ինձ համար սպասելի էր: Մի գաղտնիքով կիսվեմ- այս պարը իրա երաժշտության տակ չկարողացա նայել, ուրիշ երաժշտությամբ եմ նայել, ու ինձ թվումա դա էլ իր դերն ուներ: Մենակ մի բանից եմ նեղվում, պատմվածքին բան չեք ասել, ասում եք թեմանա ծեծված, ախր թեման մեր այսորվա իրականություննա, ես անտարբեր չեմ կարողանում անցնել:Մեր ժողովրդին միտումնավոր տեղահան են անում, Հայաստանն ազատում են, վաղն էլ կծախեն, սենց խորություն ունեցող թեման ինձ համար ծեծված չի կարող լինել:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հեսա ես ընտրակեղծիքի կռիվ եմ անելու, 5 չի, 6 ա, ես էս անգամ ինձ ձայն չեմ տվել


Ներողություն, ուղղեցի արդեն  :Blush: ։ «Վախեր»–ից որ մի ձայն հանել էի, քանի որ մեկը հեղինակինն էր, դա էլ նույն թիվն էր, մեխանիկորեն կարծել եմ, թե էլի պիտի հանեմ  :LOL:   :Blush: ։

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքներից: Բոլորովին նեղված չեմ ոչ մի կարծիքից, դա ինձ համար սպասելի էր: Մի գաղտնիքով կիսվեմ- այս պարը իրա երաժշտության տակ չկարողացա նայել, ուրիշ երաժշտությամբ եմ նայել, ու ինձ թվումա դա էլ իր դերն ուներ: Մենակ մի բանից եմ նեղվում, պատմվածքին բան չեք ասել, ասում եք թեմանա ծեծված, ախր թեման մեր այսորվա իրականություննա, ես անտարբեր չեմ կարողանում անցնել:Մեր ժողովրդին միտումնավոր տեղահան են անում, Հայաստանն ազատում են, վաղն էլ կծախեն, սենց խորություն ունեցող թեման ինձ համար ծեծված չի կարող լինել:


Ներկայացման ձևն էլ ա ծեծված  :Smile:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ժող Բարեւ  :Jpit:  Ոնց եք  :Jpit:  Բյուր ջան շնորհավորում եմ, փաստորեն իմ հավանած երեք տարբերակից երկուսը  դու էիր գրել, շատ անուշն էին :Love:  Մյուս հաղթողներին էլ եմ շնորհավորում  :Kiss: 

Իմ գրած տարբերակի համար էլ կներեք հիասթափացնելու համար, չէի ուզում: Նախորդ մրցույթից հետո մտածեցի, որ ինձ մոտ գրել չի ստացվում, բայց որ տեսա պար է, մի տեսակ 10 տարվա բեմական փորձս սատանայի տեսքով ասաց, որ նստեմ գրեմ: Դե այնպես ստացվեց, որ պարը նայելուց մի քանի օր առաջ էին պատմել այդ դեպքի մասին, ազդվել էի, պարն էլ նայելուց մտածեցի, որ այդ աղջիկը եթե տանջվեր պարի միջի աղջկա պես կտանջվեր, բայց դե ավելի լավ է ես պարեմ, քան գրեմ  :Wink:  

Հա մեկ էլ շատ շնորհակալ եմ օտարաբանությունների, կրկնաբանությունների ու այլ լեզվական սխալների վերաբերյալ ուղղումների համար: Ես լեզվի առումով առանձնապես երբեք չեմ փայլել, անգլերեն պարապունքներից հետո վիճակս ավելի է վատացել: Պետք է ավելի ուշադիր լինել, որ արդեն գործիս մեջ սխալներ չլինեն: 

Հ.Գ. Հայկ, դե արդեն ասել եմ  :Cool:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), ivy (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), Smokie (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013), Գալաթեա (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարինե, դու հոդվածներ գրի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Claudia Mori (22.03.2013)

----------


## Peace

Պա՜հ, էս ինչ ճոխ խնջույք է պալատում:  :LOL: 

ԷսէլՋի, վախերը էդ ինչ հավես էիր գրել, սիրահարվելը տեղը տեղին եկել է վրադ:  :Smile: 

Գալ, բան չգրեմ էլի, դու գիտես տարածքում ով ինչ է շնչում, երբ ու ինչ տեքստի տակ: Համ էլ, բարև:  :Smile: 

Ivy, շնորհավոր: 

Ալֆա., էս մրցույթի գործդ կարդալով մտածում եմ, որ քեզ մոտ մանկական փիլիսոփայատիպ գրվածքները հրաշալի կստացվեն: Ամեն դեպքում էս գործդ շատ լավն էր: Հասուն տարիքում մանկանալ կարողանալը  ամեն մարդու խելքի բան չի: Վամպիրներիդ թող, էս ճյուղի մեջ փայլուն ապագա ունես, կարծում եմ:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## Peace

Պա՜հ, էս ինչ ճոխ խնջույք է պալատում:  :LOL: 

ԷսէլՋի, վախերը էդ ինչ հավես էիր գրել, սիրահարվելը տեղը տեղին եկել է վրադ:  :Smile: 

Գալ, բան չգրեմ էլի, դու գիտես տարածքում ով ինչ է շնչում, երբ ու ինչ տեքստի տակ: Համ էլ, բարև:  :Smile: 

Ivy, շնորհավոր: 

Ալֆա., էս մրցույթի գործդ կարդալով մտածում եմ, որ քեզ մոտ մանկական փիլիսոփայատիպ գրվածքները հրաշալի կստացվեն: Ամեն դեպքում էս գործդ շատ լավն էր: Հասուն տարիքում մանկանալ կարողանալը  ամեն մարդու խելքի բան չի: Վամպիրներիդ թող, էս ճյուղի մեջ փայլուն ապագա ունես, կարծում եմ:

----------

Գալաթեա (22.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա., էս մրցույթի գործդ կարդալով մտածում եմ, որ քեզ մոտ մանկական փիլիսոփայատիպ գրվածքները հրաշալի կստացվեն: Ամեն դեպքում էս մրցույթի գործդ շատ լավն էր: Հասուն տարիքում մանկանալ կարողանալը  ամեն մարդու խելքի բան չի: Վամպիրներիդ թող, էս ճյուղի մեջ փայլուն ապագա ունես, կարծում եմ:


Վամպիրներս  :Cry: 
Ես դեռ հոգով 18- եմ, դրա համար էլ էս ոճում հեշտ եմ գրում, բայց դե ֆանտաստ դառնալ եմ երազում, այն էլ՝ հիվանդագին  :Jpit:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Ներկայացման ձևն էլ ա ծեծված


ՈՒրեմն լավ ծեծված չի, որ մինչև էսօր էտ վիճակնա Հայաստանում: Ինձ համար կարևոր էր, որ պատմվածքը հաջողվելա, քանի որ առաջին անգամ եմ գրել, մնացաց հարցերին հանգիստ եմ նայում:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՈՒրեմն լավ ծեծված չի, որ մինչև էսօր էտ վիճակնա Հայաստանում: Ինձ համար կարևոր էր, որ պատմվածքը հաջողվելա, քանի որ առաջին անգամ եմ գրել, մնացաց հարցերին հանգիստ եմ նայում:


Միամիտ ես, եթե կարծում ես, թե որևէ թեմայով գրելով հարցեր են լուծվում  :Smile:

----------


## Peace

Յա, չեմ գալիս, չեմ գալիս, գալուց էլ կրկնակի եմ գալիս:  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Բյուրս*...  :Smile:  
Շնորհավոր, մռութ ջան:

Իրականում ինձ համար քո հաղթող տարբերակը Վախերն էր, որտև ես դեռ քեզ չէի տեսել էդքան ուրիշ, քո comfort zone-ից դուրս տարածքում տենց լավ գրելուց: Պարը շատ հավես էիր տեսել: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ վերջին պահերի կասկածս ճիշտ էր, դու էիր  :Smile:  
Հա, վատը չէր Լիզան, բայց շատ Բյուր էր... ես քեզ Վախեր-ում ավելի շատ սիրեցի:

*Այվ*, շնորհավոր  :Smile: 
*Ալֆուշիկ*, սիրում եմ քեզ  :Smile: 
*Կար* ջան, պաչ:
*Լուսնթագ* ջան, դաժան կատակիս համար ևս մեկ անգամ ներող: 

Բոլոր մասնակիցներին շատ-շատ մերսի...
Հավես մրցույթ էր: Ես ինքս դեռ ոչ մի մրցույթի թեմայի շուրջ էսքան մտածած, էսքան իմ ուղեղն ու երևակայությունը գործի դրած չկայի: Կարևոր չի որ միստիկա էիք տեսել, որտեղ չկար  :Smile:  Հիմա, ինչ տեսել-տեսել էիք, նորմալ ա:

Ու մեկ էլ,* Մեֆ, Արէա, Մարկիզ*, ձեզ առանձին պաչ  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), ivy (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013), Smokie (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013), Արէա (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Բյուրս*...  
> Շնորհավոր, մռութ ջան:
> 
> Իրականում ինձ համար քո հաղթող տարբերակը Վախերն էր, որտև ես դեռ քեզ չէի տեսել էդքան ուրիշ, քո comfort zone-ից դուրս տարածքում տենց լավ գրելուց: Պարը շատ հավես էիր տեսել: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ վերջին պահերի կասկածս ճիշտ էր, դու էիր  
> Հա, վատը չէր Լիզան, բայց շատ Բյուր էր... ես քեզ Վախեր-ում ավելի շատ սիրեցի:


Գալ, ինձ էլ վախերն ավելի դուր էկավ: Իրականում Լիզայի հաղթանակն ահագին զարմացրեց ինձ, որովհետև հատուկ էի էնպես գրել, որ սաղ հասկանան` ես եմ, ինձ Վախերում չփնտրեն: Ու փաստորեն ստացվեց  :Smile: 
Դու էլ ապրես  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------

Գալաթեա (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հավես մրցույթ էր: Ես ինքս դեռ ոչ մի մրցույթի թեմայի շուրջ էսքան մտածած, էսքան իմ ուղեղն ու երևակայութունը գործի դրած չկայի: Կարևոր չի որ միստիկա էիք տեսել, որտեղ չկար  Հիմա, ինչ տեսել-տեսել էիք, նորմալ ա:


Գալ, իսկ դու ինքդ ի՞նչ էիր տեսել, կբացատրե՞ս հիմա գրածդ, սյուժեն նկատի ունեմ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու մեկ էլ,* Մեֆ, Արէա, Մարկիզ*, ձեզ առանձին պաչ


 :Sad:  .... բա ես ...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, իսկ դու ինքդ ի՞նչ էիր տեսել, կբացատրե՞ս հիմա գրածդ, սյուժեն նկատի ունեմ...


Նամակի ու նամակի միջոցով՝ պարի ազդեցությունն էր ընդամենը, Այվ: Նամակի ազդեցությունը Արսենի համար, պարինը՝ մեր, ընթերցողների: 
Ուզում էի երկու աշխարհները կապել իրար:  
Ուզում էի նամակի կյանքը մտներ Արսենի առօրյայի մեջ:

Երևի պարզապես բավականաչափ լավ չեմ կապը ներկայացրել, եթե հասարակ միստիկայի հետ ա ասոցացվել:

----------

ivy (22.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> .... բա ես ...


Գյոռնափշտիկի համա՞ր... չի հասնում  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի հատ հատուկ շնորհակալություն Լիզբեթին Անյուտայի կերպարի ավելորդությունն ու էլի լիքը մանրուքներ նկատելու համար: Ինձ ահագին դուր եկավ նրա քննադատությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գյոռնափշտիկի համա՞ր... չի հասնում


Գալ, դու կիմանաս, Մեֆն ու Տրիբունը նույն մա՞րդն են  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, դու կիմանաս, Մեֆն ու Տրիբունը նույն մա՞րդն են


Հա բա... նոր ե՞ք իմանում:
Տրիբուն անվան տակ էդ մասին Անկապ Օրագրում գրառում կա, չեք տեսե՞լ:
Մի քիչ այլաբանական ա, բայց կա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Նամակի ու նամակի միջոցով՝ պարի ազդեցությունն էր ընդամենը, Այվ: Նամակի ազդեցությունը Արսենի համար, պարինը՝ մեր, ընթերցողների: 
> Ուզում էի երկու աշխարհները կապել իրար:  
> Նամակի կյանքը մտներ Արսենի առօրյայի մեջ:
> 
> Երևի պարզապես բավականաչափ լավ չեմ կապը ներկայացրել, եթե հասարակ միստիկայի հետ ա ասոցացվել:


Չէ, ինչի, լիքը մարդ հասկացել ու հավանել էր: Ինձ ուղղակի չկպավ էդ գործը, չընկալեցի իրեն, սյուժեն մնաց անհասկանալի, մութ: Բայց դե ընտիր ես շարադրում, ինչ էլ գրես. դրանում ոչ մի խոսք:
Դե համ էլ մենք տարբեր էինք ընկալել պարը: Քեզ էլ իմ ընկալումն էր խորթ, երևի ինչ-որ տեղ՝ շատ միագիծ, շատ ուղիղ:
Պարը մի քիչ բարդ թեմա է էդ իմաստով, շատ սուբյեկտիվ են մարդիկ ընկալում, մեկնաբանում:
Չգիտեմ՝ արժի մի օր նորից էսպիսի բան կրկնել, թե չէ...
Երևի ի վերջո արժի  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, ինչի, լիքը մարդ հասկացել ու հավանել էր: Ինձ ուղղակի չկպավ էդ գործը, չընկալեցի իրեն, սյուժեն մնաց անհասկանալի, մութ: Բայց դե ընտիր ես շարադրում, ինչ էլ գրես. դրանում ոչ մի խոսք:
> Դե համ էլ մենք տարբեր էինք ընկալել պարը: Քեզ էլ իմ ընկալումն էր խորթ, երևի ինչ-որ տեղ՝ շատ միագիծ, շատ ուղիղ:
> Պարը մի քիչ բարդ թեմա է էդ իմաստով, շատ սուբյեկտիվ են մարդիկ ընկալում, մեկնաբանում:
> Չգիտեմ՝ արժի մի օր նորից էսպիսի բան կրկնել, թե չէ...
> Երևի ի վերջո արժի


Միագիծ լինելու մասին Մեֆն էլ էր գրել... պետք ա մտածեմ էդ ուղղությամբ: 
Բայց հաստատ արժի: Քնից հանում ա մի տեսակ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ՝ արժի մի օր նորից էսպիսի բան կրկնել, թե չէ...
> Երևի ի վերջո արժի


Կարելի ա պարի փոխարեն ուրիշ բան վերցնել:

----------


## ivy

> Միագիծ լինելու մասին Մեֆն էլ էր գրել... պետք ա մտածեմ էդ ուղղությամբ: 
> Բայց հաստատ արժի: Քնից հանում ա մի տեսակ


Նկատի ունեի, ըստ քո մեկնաբանոությունների, պարի իմ ընկալումն ու իմ տարբերակներն էին շատ միագիծ, շատ ուղիղ: Քո գրած տարբերակի մասին չէր խոսքը...

----------


## Alphaone

Չեմ հիշում՝ ով էր գրել, որ պարը տեսնելուց բոլորն իրենց էին տեսել՝ արտահայտել, մտածեցի լավ չի՞ լինի *ինքնանկար* թեմայով մրցույթ անել  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (22.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նկատի ունեի, ըստ քո մեկնաբանոությունների, պարի իմ ընկալումն ու իմ տարբերակներն էին շատ միագիծ, շատ ուղիղ: Քո գրած տարբերակի մասին չէր խոսքը...


Հա... ինքն իմ գրածի մասին էր տենց գրել:
Փաստորեն ընկալումն էլ ա կարևոր: Դու իմում էիր չոր միստիկա տեսել, ես քոնում՝ միագծություն: 

Բայց ոչ մեկս էդ չէինք նկատի ունեցել  :Smile:

----------

ivy (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Չեմ հիշում՝ ով էր գրել, որ պարը տեսնելուց բոլորն իրենց էին տեսել՝ արտահայտել, մտածեցի լավ չի՞ լինի *ինքնանկար* թեմայով մրցույթ անել


Որ համեմատ էլ էի «Հայելի» մուլտի հե՞տ, հա, ես էի  :Smile: 
Իսկ «Ինքնանկար» ասելով՝ ինչ ես հասկանում: Պատմվածք գրվի՞ էդ թեմայով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գյոռնափշտիկի համա՞ր... չի հասնում


Բայց ասա, որ համ էլ գրել էի, որ արտակարգ, գժական, թույն գրած ա, ու գրողը աշխարհի ամենալավ գրողն ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց ասա, որ համ էլ գրել էի, որ արտակարգ, գժական, թույն գրած ա, ու գրողը աշխարհի ամենալավ գրողն ա:


Նեղացել եմ:
Գրել էիր՝ հին գրող ա:
Հինը դու ես:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Տրիբուն ձյա, հիմա որ հիշացնենք, թե որիս մասին ինչ ես գրել, հեչ լավ բան չի ստացվի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Որ համեմատ էլ էի «Հայելի» մուլտի հե՞տ, հա, ես էի 
> Իսկ «Ինքնանկար» ասելով՝ ինչ ես հասկանում: Պատմվածք գրվի՞ էդ թեմայով:


Ահա, հիշեցի, դու էիր, մեր մոտ անկապ օրագրում երբեմն արվեստի գործեր են հայտնվում, էլ չեմ խոսում անձնական օրագրերի մասին, եթե էդ թեմայով մրցույթ լինի, ինձ թվում ա ահագին հետաքրքիր գործեր կունենանք  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նեղացել եմ:
> Գրել էիր՝ հին գրող ա:
> Հինը դու ես:


Դե ես ի նկատի ունեի, փորձված, թրծված, ուժեղ, հզոր, նմանը չունեցող, արտակարգ .... Ու վաբշե, էտ Ցպահանջը գժական գործ էր ... 

Հ.Գ. Ջհանդամ, որ երկու գիշեր դրա պատճառով չեմ քնել: Տեղիցս թռնում էի ու դարակներն էի բացում փակում ..

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, հիմա որ հիշացնենք, թե որիս մասին ինչ ես գրել, հեչ լավ բան չի ստացվի


Ջանս, քո մի ոտքով ներսումի պատճառով աթոռից ընկել եմ, ոտքս էլ վնասել եմ: Նենց որ դեռ հարց ա, թե ով ու պետք ա հիշացնի:

----------


## Alphaone

> Հ.Գ. Ջհանդամ, որ երկու գիշեր դրա պատճառով չեմ քնել: Տեղիցս թռնում էի ու դարակներն էի բացում փակում ..


Դրա համար պետք չի ուրիշի նամակները կարդալ  :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Տրիբուն ձյա, հիմա որ հիշացնենք, թե որիս մասին ինչ ես գրել, հեչ լավ բան չի ստացվի


Ես ու Սմոքին էժան ենք պրծել, տեսել ա, որ հեղինակը երեխա ա, բան չի ասել  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ու Սմոքին էժան ենք պրծել, տեսել ա, որ հեղինակը երեխա ա, բան չի ասել


Քիչ էր մնում ձեր երկուսի օգտին քվերակեի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե ամեն այլանդակի մտքերից մի արտահայտի


Մեֆը սենց միտք ա արտահայտե՞լ: Փաստորեն մեկ-մեկ Մեֆն էլ ա ճիշտ մտքեր արտահայտում  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը սենց միտք ա արտահայտե՞լ: Փաստորեն մեկ-մեկ Մեֆն էլ ա ճիշտ մտքեր արտահայտում


ապեր, տենց ա 2 հատ գրել ա տարբեր ոճերի, հազիվ կարացել ա… էն էլ ես չեմ եղել դրա համար ա հաղթել…

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շնորհավորանքներս բոլորիդ, սիրելիներս:
Ցավում եմ, որ չկարողացա մասնակցել քննարկմանը. շատ-շատ լավ բաներ ասելուց զրկվեցի…
Ջերմ-ջերմ համբույրներ հաղթողներին: :Love:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Այբ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ժամանակն է, որ մի բան խոստովանվեմ և պատմեմ, թե ինչպես եմ հայտնվել այս ակումբում: Պատահաբար  facebook-ում կարդացի Հավաքածու մրցույթի մասին և որոշեցի մասնակցել (նախորդ մրցույթի 2-րդ տարբերակի հեղինակն եմ): Գրավորս ուղարկելու ժամանակ դեռ գրանցված չէի, դրա համար էլ մրցույթից հետո պատմվածքի հեղինակի անունը Արփինե Վարդանյան հայտարարվեց: Եվ քանի որ պատմվածքս քննադատությունների արժանացավ, գրանցվելուց հետո չուզեցի, որ ակումբցիները ինձ էդ պատմվածքով  ճանաչեին: Միանգամից ակումբը շատ սիրեցի: Ու թեև քննադատությունները միշտ սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում, բայց նաև քննադատություններից սովորում եմ. հասկանում եմ, որ եթե  գրում ես և իրոք ուզում ես, որ գրածդ ինչ-որ չափով ստացվի, ապա քննադատություններից պիտի դաս առնել: Դրա համար էլ  միշտ  փորձում եմ միանգամից չհանձնվել և շտկել սխալներս: Բայց երբ հայտարարվեց այս մրցույթը, տատանվում էի՝ մասնակցեմ, թե՞ չէ, սակայն ի վերջո որոշեցի նորից քննադատվելու ռիսկին գնալ ու մասնակցել: Այդպիսով, ուղարկեցի «Զրոն» պատմվածքը: Չգիտեմ էս պատմվածքս ինչքանով է ստացվել և ճիշտ եմ արել, որ ուղարկել եմ, թե՞ չէ, բայց ուզում էի, որ ակումբը  իմ մուտքը «Զրոն»  պատմվածքով  ճանաչեր և ոչ թե էն  «Ո՞վ է նա» պատմվածքով: Ինչևէ: Շնորհակալություն բոլոր կարծիքների համար: Անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ: Հուսով եմ, գոնե «Զրոն» ինչ-որ չափով ձեզ դուր եկավ:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (24.03.2013), Smokie (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013), Ուլուանա (22.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մի քանի խոսք էլ ուզում եմ ասել «Զրոն» պատմվածքի մասին: Շատերին պատմվածքիս սյուժեն անհավանական թվաց: Չեմ վիճի, բայց ուզում եմ խոսել սյուժեի մասին: Ու ասեմ՝ ինչու՞ : Չգիտեմ, ով ոնց, բայց ես (որպես մասնակից) գտնում էի, որ այս մրցույթի ներկայացվելիք պատմվածքը պիտի անմիջական կապ ունենար տեսահոլովակի հետ: Այս պատմվածքով փորձել եմ գրել այն, ինչ  տեսա տեսահոլովակում: Տեսակոլովակի հիման վրա Զրոն  փորձել եմ նաև  ինչ-ինչ մոտիվներով գրել, օրինակ՝ կոշիկների  (վիդիոյի մեջ մի դրվագ կա) պահը.



> Անցյալի ուրվական է արդեն՝ աներևույթ, անտեսանելի մի ուրվական, որին ամենուրեք փնտրում եմ՝ տան յուրաքանչյուր անկյունում, փողոցում, երևակայական այն տանը, որը այդպես էլ մերը չդարձավ:Եվ իմ երևակայական աշխարհում տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես եմ աշխատանքից հետո վերադառնում մեր տուն, սրտի ուժեղ զարկերով բացում դուռը, մտնում ներս, հապշտապ հանում կոշիկներս և աղմուկով գցում գետնին, որ նա լսի, որ վերադարձել եմ, իսկ իրականում՝ տանը ոչ ոք չկա:


 Մի խոսքով՝ էլ չեմ մանրանա, թե ինչի եմ էսպես գրել: Ստացվել է այն, ինչ ստացվել է: Համենայնդեպս, իմ ուժերի ներածին չափով,  գրել եմ՝ տեսահոլովակը հաշվի առնելով:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Sambitbaba (24.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Հաղթողներն էլ շատ ապրեն, շնորհավոր... :Smile:  :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Smokie

Բարլուու՜ս բարլուուուու՜ս :Jpit: 

Ասում եք շոկմանժե ե՞ք դառել: :LOL: 

 Մինչեւ դուք երեկ քննարկում ու քվեարկում էիք, ես համերգի էի գնացել ու տժժում էի :Jagi: (էդ մասին հետո)

*Բյուր* ջան շնորհավո՜ր սիրելիս :Kiss:  :Hands Up: 
*Գալաթեա* ջա՞ն :Ծաղիկ: 
Հարգարժան *ivy*՞ :Hi:  

Ապրեն բոլորը: Շատ ապրեն :Yes:  Լավն եք :Friends:  
Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ չէի սպասում, որ առաջինը *Կարինեն* կլինի :Xeloq: 
*Alpha* ջան, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Վերապրումը իսկապես քոնն էր :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Լավ մրցույթ էր
> 
> Մի հատ էլ առանձնահատուկ Smokie-ին շնորհավոր: Համ հաճելի ա, որ ճիշտ էր գուշակությունս, համ էլ ուրախ եմ, որ արդեն ինքն էլ ա մասնակցում մրցույթների 
> Անցած անգամ տենց Quyr Qeri-ին բացահայտելուց էի ոգևորվել, հիմա էլ Smokie-ին: ^_^


Հաջորդ անգամ դու մեր բացահայտումը կլինես :Jpit:  Անի ջան :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## Smokie

Արյաա՜, հեղինակին հիշելով կարելի ա նշել, որ 1-ին տարբերակին միայն Ռուֆուսն էր քվեարկել :Jpit:  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ապեր, տենց ա 2 հատ գրել ա տարբեր ոճերի, հազիվ կարացել ա… էն էլ ես չեմ եղել դրա համար ա հաղթել…


Հա, Մեֆ, հազիվ կարացել եմ  :Tongue:  առանց քեզ նենց լավ են անցնում էս մրցույթները, սրանից հետո սուս կմնաս  :Tongue:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժամանակն է, որ մի բան խոստովանվեմ և պատմեմ, թե ինչպես եմ հայտնվել այս ակումբում: Պատահաբար  facebook-ում կարդացի Հավաքածու մրցույթի մասին և որոշեցի մասնակցել (նախորդ մրցույթի 2-րդ տարբերակի հեղինակն եմ): Գրավորս ուղարկելու ժամանակ դեռ գրանցված չէի, դրա համար էլ մրցույթից հետո պատմվածքի հեղինակի անունը Արփինե Վարդանյան հայտարարվեց: Եվ քանի որ պատմվածքս քննադատությունների արժանացավ, գրանցվելուց հետո չուզեցի, որ ակումբցիները ինձ էդ պատմվածքով  ճանաչեին: Միանգամից ակումբը շատ սիրեցի: Ու թեև քննադատությունները միշտ սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում, բայց նաև քննադատություններից սովորում եմ. հասկանում եմ, որ եթե  գրում ես և իրոք ուզում ես, որ գրածդ ինչ-որ չափով ստացվի, ապա քննադատություններից պիտի դաս առնել: Դրա համար էլ  միշտ  փորձում եմ միանգամից չհանձնվել և շտկել սխալներս: Բայց երբ հայտարարվեց այս մրցույթը, տատանվում էի՝ մասնակցեմ, թե՞ չէ, սակայն ի վերջո որոշեցի նորից քննադատվելու ռիսկին գնալ ու մասնակցել: Այդպիսով, ուղարկեցի «Զրոն» պատմվածքը: Չգիտեմ էս պատմվածքս ինչքանով է ստացվել և ճիշտ եմ արել, որ ուղարկել եմ, թե՞ չէ, բայց ուզում էի, որ ակումբը  իմ մուտքը «Զրոն»  պատմվածքով  ճանաչեր և ոչ թե էն  «Ո՞վ է նա» պատմվածքով: Ինչևէ: Շնորհակալություն բոլոր կարծիքների համար: Անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ: Հուսով եմ, գոնե «Զրոն» ինչ-որ չափով ձեզ դուր եկավ:


Այբ ջան, ապրես  :Smile:  Զրոն հաստատ մեծ թռիչք էր անցյալ մրցույթի գործից հետո: Դու անպայման էլի մասնակցի  :Smile:

----------

Այբ (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013), Ուլուանա (22.03.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Լուսնթագին պաշտպանեմ ու ասեմ, որ վատ լեզվով գրված չէր գործը, ուղղակի մաշված թեմա էր: Որպես առաջին արձակ, շատ էլ լավ էր:


Շնորհակալ եմ Դավիթ ջան:  :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր ջան, շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:  Ապրես: Ցավոք չեմ կարող ասել, որ տարբերակդ լավն ա, հեսա կգրեմ թե ինչի:

Լիլ ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհավոր երկրորդ տեղի համար  :Smile:  Ցավոք քո տարբերակի մասին էլ չեմ կարող ասել, որ լավն ա, էդ էլ հեսա կասեմ, թե ինչի:

Այվի ջան, քեզ էլ երրորդ տեղի համար եմ շնորհավորում  :Smile:  Քո տարբերակի համար էլ չեմ կարող ասել, որ դուրս եկել ա, հեսա կբացատրեմ:

Բոլոր մասնակիցներին, բոլոր տարբերակներ ուղարկողներին շնորհակալ եմ: Անկեղծ՝ չէի սպասում էսքան տարբերակ կլինի, շատ էքսպերիմենտալ էր մրցույթը: Ու մենակ էն, որ համարձակվել եք գրել, արդեն գովասանքի արժանի ա: Ցավոք ոչ մեկիդ տարբերակի մասին չեմ կարող ասել որ հավանել եմ... որտև դեռ ոչ մեկը չեմ կարդացել: Հիմա որ քվեարկությունը պրծավ, կսկսես կարդալ ու էդ ժամանակ նոր կկարողանամ գրել, ասել, որ հավանել եմ  :Smile:  Նորից շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Lusntag Lusine (22.03.2013), Smokie (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013), Այբ (22.03.2013), Դավիթ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Որպես առաջին էլ, վերջին էլ, մեկի համար մաշված թեմա ա, մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի էլ մաշող թեմա ա 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, ես նույնիսկ չեմ իմացել, որ Լուսնթագ անունով ակումբցի գոյություն ունի, ուշադիր չեմ եղել մինչև օրս, կներեք: Պատմվածքը ինձ ուղղակի դուր ա եկել:


Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Չգիտեմ, թե ով է «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը, բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ՝ «Ո՞վ է նա» պատմվածքի հեղինակը էնքան հիմար չէր լինի, որ նույն մոտիվներով պատմվածք ուղարկեր: Իսկ «Աննան միայն սիրել գիտեր» պատմվածքի հեղինակը շատ վատ բան է արել, եթե, թեկուզ ոչ հաջողված, իր պատմվածքը գրելով ուրիշի գրածի հիման վրա:


Այբ ի ջան իմ պատմվածքի հիմքում 20 ամյա վաղեմություն ունեցող պատմություն է: Քո պատմվածքի թեման հուզել էր անցյալ մրցույթում, բայց մենակ այդքանը, չէր տպավորվել, անունն էլ զուգադիպել է,կարցիքները կարդալուց հետո  հետ գնացի կարդացի, նոր տեսա,հիմա էլ չեմ հիշում ինչ կարդացի, չի տպավորվում:
  Մի բան ժպիտ առաջացրեց- երկվորյակ որդիները: Փաստորեն իմ զույգ տղաներին պատմվածքիցդ ոգևորված եմ ունեցել,քանի որ այնտեղ 12 տարեկան էին, իսկ իմ բալիկները 10: :LOL: 
   Պատմվածքը էտ ուղղությամբ չէր գրվի, եթե երաժշտությունը ինձ չտաներ, իսկ երաժշտությունը ուրիշ եմ լսել տեսահոլովակը դիտելիս, իրանը 2 րոպեից ավել չեի դիմանում, իմը չի:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=-3WfQ-tQGZ8 սա եմ լսել: 
Ինձ թվումա հասկանալիա ամեն ինչ, էլ հարցեր չեն առաջանա:  :Wink:

----------

Այբ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Այբ ի ջան իմ պատմվածքի հիմքում 20 ամյա վաղեմություն ունեցող պատմություն է: Քո պատմվածքի թեման հուզել էր անցյալ մրցույթում, բայց մենակ այդքանը, չէր տպավորվել, անունն էլ զուգադիպել է,կարցիքները կարդալուց հետո  հետ գնացի կարդացի, նոր տեսա,հիմա էլ չեմ հիշում ինչ կարդացի, չի տպավորվում:
>   Մի բան ժպիտ առաջացրեց- երկվորյակ որդիները: Փաստորեն իմ զույգ տղաներին պատմվածքիցդ ոգևորված եմ ունեցել,քանի որ այնտեղ 12 տարեկան էին, իսկ իմ բալիկները 10:
>    Պատմվածքը էտ ուղղությամբ չէր գրվի, եթե երաժշտությունը ինձ չտաներ, իսկ երաժշտությունը ուրիշ եմ լսել տեսահոլովակը դիտելիս, իրանը 2 րոպեից ավել չեի դիմանում, իմը չի:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=-3WfQ-tQGZ8 սա եմ լսել: 
> Ինձ թվումա հասկանալիա ամեն ինչ, էլ հարցեր չեն առաջանա:


Լուսենե ջան, առանձնապես ես ցանկություն չունեմ իմ նախորդ մրցույթի պատմվածքին անդրադառնալու, ուղղակի իմ նախորդ Աննան և քո Աննան իրար նման են նրանով, որ երկուսում էլ, Աննա անունով կնոջ ամուսինը, Ռուսաստանում իր կյանքն է դասավորում: Մանրամասների մեջ չեմ մտնում, թե որ պատմվածքում Աննան քանի երեխա ունի: Ուղղակի ընտրած (արտագնա աշխատանքը)  թեման տարածված  է և բոլորն էլ կարող են էդ վերաբերյալ պատմվածք գրել: Մեր դեպքում  անուները նույնն էր և դա էր երևի պատճառը, որ շփոթությունների տեղի տվեց: Եթե նեղացրել եմ, կներես :Smile:   Իսկ, թե ինչու չեմ ուզում նախորդ մրցույթին անդրադառնալ, նախորդ էջում գրել եմ դրա մասին. 



> Ժամանակն է, որ մի բան խոստովանվեմ և պատմեմ, թե ինչպես եմ հայտնվել այս ակումբում: Պատահաբար  facebook-ում կարդացի Հավաքածու մրցույթի մասին և որոշեցի մասնակցել (նախորդ մրցույթի 2-րդ տարբերակի հեղինակն եմ): Գրավորս ուղարկելու ժամանակ դեռ գրանցված չէի, դրա համար էլ մրցույթից հետո պատմվածքի հեղինակի անունը Արփինե Վարդանյան հայտարարվեց: Եվ քանի որ պատմվածքս քննադատությունների արժանացավ, գրանցվելուց հետո չուզեցի, որ ակումբցիները ինձ էդ պատմվածքով  ճանաչեին: Միանգամից ակումբը շատ սիրեցի: Ու թեև քննադատությունները միշտ սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում, բայց նաև քննադատություններից սովորում եմ. հասկանում եմ, որ եթե  գրում ես և իրոք ուզում ես, որ գրածդ ինչ-որ չափով ստացվի, ապա քննադատություններից պիտի դաս առնել: Դրա համար էլ  միշտ  փորձում եմ միանգամից չհանձնվել և շտկել սխալներս: Բայց երբ հայտարարվեց այս մրցույթը, տատանվում էի՝ մասնակցեմ, թե՞ չէ, սակայն ի վերջո որոշեցի նորից քննադատվելու ռիսկին գնալ ու մասնակցել: Այդպիսով, ուղարկեցի «Զրոն» պատմվածքը: Չգիտեմ էս պատմվածքս ինչքանով է ստացվել և ճիշտ եմ արել, որ ուղարկել եմ, թե՞ չէ, բայց ուզում էի, որ ակումբը  իմ մուտքը «Զրոն»  պատմվածքով  ճանաչեր և ոչ թե էն  «Ո՞վ է նա» պատմվածքով: Ինչևէ: Շնորհակալություն բոլոր կարծիքների համար: Անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ: Հուսով եմ, գոնե «Զրոն» ինչ-որ չափով ձեզ դուր եկավ:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (22.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Բյուր, շնորհավոր ^_^

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013), Այբ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Բյուր ջան, շաատ ուրախացա, որ վերջին պահին քո պատմվածքը երկու ձայնով առաջ անցավ: Ճիշտն ասած՝ ինձ համար Ցպահանջն ու Լիզայի ձայները մի տեղում էին, բայց շատ էի ուզում, որ Բյուրը հաղթեր, որովհետև դա իրեն պետք էր: Գրկում եմ, Բյուր ջան, հույս ունեմ, որ մի օր իրական կյանքում կհանդիպենք:
Գալաթեային ու Այվիին էլ շնորհավորանքներս:
Ալֆա ջան, լավ տարբերակ ունեիր, քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում:
Բայց, Բյուր աղջիկ, չեմ մոռացել "Վախերի"՝ ինձ հեղինակ սարքելը: Մի կողմից ես էի հատուկ խաղում, մյուս կողմից դու էլ օգտվեցիր առիթից ու մի լաաավ խաղացիր: Լավ հոգեբան ես:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.03.2013), Վոլտերա (22.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Որպես առաջին էլ, վերջին էլ, մեկի համար մաշված թեմա ա, մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի էլ մաշող թեմա ա 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, ես նույնիսկ չեմ իմացել, որ Լուսնթագ անունով ակումբցի գոյություն ունի, ուշադիր չեմ եղել մինչև օրս, կներեք: Պատմվածքը ինձ ուղղակի դուր ա եկել:



Դե լավ ա դու ես ասում, որ ազգը մաշում ա: :Smile:   Ազգս անկապ սերիալներ էլ ա նայում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե լավ ա դու ես ասում, որ ազգը մաշում ա:  Ազգս անկապ սերիալներ էլ ա նայում:


Դավիթ ջան, քանի որ իմ ու քո գրածի կապը չեմ ընկալում, արի քննարկման մեջ չմտնենք :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

լավ

----------

Շինարար (23.03.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթող գործերին ու բոլոր մասնակիցներին գեղեցիկ պատմությունների համար
իմ սիրելի Լուսինեին էլ մի անգամ ավել՝ առաջին արձակ գործի համար: Թեկուզ  ոչ մեկը պարային շարժումներ չէր անում, բայց Աննայի ապրումները, մյուս կերպարները ներկայացված էին շատ բնական: Ապրե՛ս: Ու մի բան էլ, Լուսին ջան, եթե բոլորից գոնե մեկը հավանել  է, ուրեմն ընթերցող ունես,  :Վարդ:  :Վարդ:  :Վարդ:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Lusntag Lusine (22.03.2013), Շինարար (23.03.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթող գործերին ու բոլոր մասնակիցներին գեղեցիկ պատմությունների համար
> իմ սիրելի Լուսինեին էլ մի անգամ ավել՝ առաջին արձակ գործի համար: Թեկուզ  ոչ մեկը պարային շարժումներ չէր անում, բայց Աննայի ապրումները, մյուս կերպարները ներկայացված էին շատ բնական: Ապրե՛ս: Ու մի բան էլ, Լուսին ջան, եթե բոլորից գոնե մեկը հավանել  է, ուրեմն ընթերցող ունես,


Շնորհակալ եմ, ձեր կարծիքն ամենակարևորն է ինձ համար:  :Վարդ:   Իմ ընտրած երաժշտությունը ինձ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ տարավ, ու միգուցե պարի հետ պատմվածքի կապը չերևաց, քանի որ մենակ ես եմ լսել ու նայել այդ երաժշտության տակ, բայց ինձ համար կարևոր էր,որ պատմվածը կարողացա գրել, ու իմ սպասելիքները չարդարացան-չի կարդացվում, առաջ չի գնում, ու նման բաներ, ինչի համար շատ ուրախ եմ: 
   Չուկին էլ առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալություն հնարամտության համար, որը ստիպեց ինձ փորձել արձակ գրել:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Լավ, արի ես էլ մի բան ասեմ:

Ես համոզվեցի, որ հետաձգելը, էսօրվա գործը վաղվան թողնելը լավ արդյունքի չի բերում: Բռնում, գլխառադ ես անում ու ստացվում ա մի նհաջող բան: 

Պարդոն :Pardon:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, արի ես էլ մի բան ասեմ:
> 
> Ես համոզվեցի, որ հետաձգելը, էսօրվա գործը վաղվան թողնելը լավ արդյունքի չի բերում: Բռնում, գլխառադ ես անում ու ստացվում ա մի նհաջող բան: 
> 
> Պարդոն


գիտեմ, որ վատն եմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ  :Jpit:  Լիզան ես վերջին-վերջին վայրկյանին եմ գրել:

----------


## Smokie

> գիտեմ, որ վատն եմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ  Լիզան ես վերջին-վերջին վայրկյանին եմ գրել:


Դե, ես քո տաղանդի հե՞տ պիտի համեմատվեմ :LOL: 


Բա ինչի՞ էր Լիզան իններորդը :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե, ես քո տաղանդի հե՞տ պիտի համեմատվեմ
> 
> 
> Բա ինչի՞ էր Լիզան իններորդը


Կամ Չուկը խառը հերթականությամբ ա շարել, կամ էլ ամեն դեպքում իմից վայրկյաններ անց էլի ա գործ էկել (համ էլ արդեն ուղարկել էի, երբ քսանչորս ժամով հետաձգեց):

----------


## Chuk

> Կամ Չուկը խառը հերթականությամբ ա շարել, կամ էլ ամեն դեպքում իմից վայրկյաններ անց էլի ա գործ էկել (համ էլ արդեն ուղարկել էի, երբ քսանչորս ժամով հետաձգեց):


ՀԱ՛Մ Չուկը խառը հերթականությամբ ա շարել, ՀԱ՛Մ էլ քոնից հետո էլի ա գործեր եկել  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (23.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ապրեն հաղթողները…

----------

Alphaone (24.03.2013)

----------

